# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Iowa Caucuses Return Watching - OFFICIAL THREAD!!! (1/3/12)

## Matt Collins

This is the moment that we have awaited for the last 4 years. I dare say that the future of the federation of these United States could very well be determined at this moment in time.

It is my distinct honor and privilege to give to you the _OFFICIAL_ Iowa Caucuses Return Watching Thread!




On Edit:
Here is a source: http://caucuses.desmoinesregister.co...aucus/results/

----------


## Fermli

the future

is now.

----------


## jsingh1022

I'd like to set the mood with some dinner music.

----------


## IterTemporis

Let's see this through.

----------


## The One

In before 2nd page.

----------


## rblgenius

first page -- when do we see the results start rolling in? will there be like exit polls when people leave the caucus?

----------


## Kevin Smyth

What time does the voting start?

----------


## SchleckBros

What time is it?

Game time! Whoo!

----------


## muh_roads

> What time does the voting start?


7pm central time

----------


## BUSHLIED

Made about 70 calls to Iowa today. People that support Paul have their speeches ready to go~! Ron came out strong during his events today. I am very optimistic.

----------


## aowen

Are we winning yet?

----------


## braane

Iowa is going to do it!!!!

----------


## rblgenius

Hahhahahaah i can see the headlines now

BREAKING NEWS: Ron Paul is #winning with 42 caucuses reporting, WAIT for the Santorum Surge!

----------


## Austin

We will be finding out some of the most important news of our lives within 24 hours. It's amazing how far we've come.

----------


## afwjam

I honestly predict that we are going to win Iowa!
Q4 is over 11 million as well...

----------


## wstrucke

this official thread thing is dumb

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> 7pm central time


   Really? I thought Caucus voting started in the morning...

----------


## rblgenius

DO THE VOTES COME IN ROLLING OR JUST ONE ANNOUNCEMENT???

----------


## seapilot

Ok here is a wild ass prediction. Jefferson county is a landslide for Ron Paul!

----------


## Arklatex

Everyone say it with me:

*Ron Paul won Iowa!*

----------


## Son of Detroit



----------


## rblgenius

THIS VIDEO SUMS UP THE FIGHT TOMORROW:




FREEDOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!

----------


## seapilot

> DO THE VOTES COME IN ROLLING OR JUST ONE ANNOUNCEMENT???


They roll in. It is an all night ordeal. One minute we are winning , then losing, then winning etc. I think its always not good to be leading too early from watching these things. Better to be leading toward the middle to end, then it will likely be a solid placement.

----------


## doronster195

ITS CAUCUS TIME BABY!

----------


## brendan.orourke

How am I supposed to sleep tonight???????

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Between Obama's signing the NDAA and Iran embargo bills this weekend, and the caucuses tonight, this is the most crucial week in the current history of (what's left of) the Republic. Will America finally begin to roll back tyranny, or at last fall fully into night? 

God have mercy on us, and show us favor.

----------


## Badger Paul

I predict a 500 page thread by the end of the day.

----------


## Restore America Now

Where do we watch?

----------


## jordie

Found this via Google, so I have no idea what the actual website is, but they have a map up for the caucuses if you want to print it out and fill it out as we watch the Good Doctor win!! 

http://irregulartimes.com/iowacaucuses2012.html

Direct link to the map PDF: http://www.irregulartimes.com/iowacaucusesbase.pdf

----------


## tsai3904

> when do we see the results start rolling in?


In 2008, the first results starting rolling in at 8:23 PM ET.  It came from the precincts that had very low turnout.

----------


## Rincewind

So this should be fun.

----------


## BUSHLIED

My sense is that Warren County is one to watch...So goes Warren so goes Iowa, that's my guess. You may be able to make the case that Dallas is another one to watch but it will lean slightly towards Romney...Although, I think we'll take the Southeast part of Iowa, I wouldn't base any prediction off of that part of the state.

----------


## Nastynate

Tonight is the night, the pivotal moment that will determine the history of these United States. I know many times that has been said about elections, as i recall many saying last election was the most important elect of all time but as we all know thats BS considering there was no real change. But it is up to the voters of Iowa (for the most part) to determine the real front runner is in this primary. Where our man Ron Paul will be pitted against the status quo, people who don't mind stomping on the constitution as long as they have more power and it pleases their handlers. But I'm afraid there won't be another moment like this for a long time, a man that has through out his career talked about what he believes in and lived by those principles, some may say Rand Paul but i'm afraid he just isn't like his dad. The people of America has a choice if it wants its freedom's back or if they want the government and the MSM to tell them how to live and to think. 

Anything can happen this next year but this is the point where we can look back on and say where we failed or we succeeded. The primary is the real hard thing to win for Ron Paul we all know this. The general election will be a cake walk, even with Obama having millions. Just think, Obama will be defending Bush policies with Ron Paul up there no other candidate can do that. So everyone have a good night tonight because i know we'll all be sitting around our televisions or computers waiting for the results all night hoping that the people of Iowa can start the brush fire of liberty once again.

----------


## TheTyke

Did you really have to ruin the mood with more of this self-important "official thread" nonsense? I respect the effort you've put in, I _equally_ respect the work of countless others here.

----------


## freeforall

Will the speeches be on air anywhere?

----------


## Rincewind

> Did you really have to ruin the mood with more of this self-important "official thread" nonsense? I respect the effort you've put in, I _equally_ respect the work of countless others here.


FWIW it was also posted at exactly midnight CST, which is the internet forum equivalent of calling "dibs."

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I predict a 500 page thread by the end of the day.


As far as I know, my *Black This Out Promotion Thread* is the largest thread ever on this forum with 3,711 posts and over 90,000 views. Can we do in one day what took an entire month for my money bomb promotion thread? Can we break a new record?

----------


## ronpaulitician

Eh. I'm just going to wait until Wednesday morning so that Fox News can tell me the results.

----------


## Rincewind

> Eh. I'm just going to wait until Wednesday morning so that Fox News can tell me the results.


Romney and Santorum show momentum with strong second and third place finishes.  Paul soon to be out of the race after a disappointing first.

----------


## scrosnoe

> Eh. I'm just going to wait until Wednesday morning so that Fox News can tell me the results.


I don't watch Faux anymore -- how will I ever know what happens?

Wait, maybe I can watch the real news, as it happens online, or better yet attend the events and see for myself! 

Be a part of the WIN! and report the news the way you saw it...

----------


## Xenophage

I'm nervous.

----------


## kill the banks

I'm tired

----------


## Davy Crockett

> As far as I know, my *Black This Out Promotion Thread* is the largest thread ever on this forum with 3,711 posts and over 90,000 views. Can we do in one day what took an entire month for my money bomb promotion thread? Can we break a new record?


I linked this thread to other forums for others to watch.  We will break a new record if everyone does the same and keep updating this thread throughout the day.

----------


## ronpaulitician

How about we hold a chip-in, where we try to get one dollar for every post in this thread, to donate to a worthy cause (RevPac?)? $4,000 or so isn't much in the grande scheme, but will be a fun reward for ourselves.

(One method: as much as possible, every poster chips in one or two dollars for every post they make. I'm down for $100 to sponsor some others.)

----------


## J_White

CSPAN would cover it I suppose, i hope we have a stream going !

----------


## Omnica

> Hahhahahaah i can see the headlines now
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: Ron Paul is #winning with 42 caucuses reporting, WAIT for the Santorum Surge!


42 is the meaning of life, the universe, everything, so that bodes well for us!
+rep

----------


## Omnica

Can anyone more in the know than I, debunk the following claims by Republican establishment strategist?


According to "Strategist" Dee Dee Benkie, who has spoken directly with the Iowa Republican "officials", describes the Iowa Republican "apparatus" as "very tightly knit", Who "Do not want Ron Paul to Win", and she states "I kinda think they are going to be able to keep him from getting the number ONE spot." "They have a Fear of That, so, they're trying to figure all that out. I mean, the Matrix of the Iowa GOP and The Caucus Chairman, and The County Chairmen and the Precinct Chairmen, they're all trying to figure it out right now. So, I think it will be a late night." 

http://www.breitbart.tv/republican-s...w-paul-to-win/

Soon Paulitica will be thhe establishment. Conceive, believe, achieve!

----------


## jersdream

Des Moines Register Caucus Results Page:
http://caucuses.desmoinesregister.co...aucus/results/
and 
homepage with countdown to beginning of caucuses:
http://caucuses.desmoinesregister.com/

Politico Results (Individual Page not up yet), banner on homepage thus far:
http://www.politico.com/

CNN Results Page:
http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/ia

MSNBC Results Page:
http://elections.msnbc.msn.com/ns/po.../#.TwLPbjVrPSc

----------


## ord33

> Can anyone more in the know than I, debunk the following claims by Republican establishment strategist?
> 
> 
> According to "Strategist" Dee Dee Benkie, who has spoken directly with the Iowa Republican "officials", describes the Iowa Republican "apparatus" as "very tightly knit", Who "Do not want Ron Paul to Win", and she states "I kinda think they are going to be able to keep him from getting the number ONE spot." "They have a Fear of That, so, they're trying to figure all that out. I mean, the Matrix of the Iowa GOP and The Caucus Chairman, and The County Chairmen and the Precinct Chairmen, they're all trying to figure it out right now. So, I think it will be a late night." 
> 
> http://www.breitbart.tv/republican-s...w-paul-to-win/
> 
> Soon Paulitica will be thhe establishment. Conceive, believe, achieve!


Wow! That video is sickening. Just shows how disgusting politics are these days.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Are we winning yet?


Dude, we won.

----------


## Cyberbrain

I think (and hope that) we've won this.

That being said remember the movement is bigger than the man. If we don't win it doesn't mean it's all over, it just means we have to wait a little longer. This support and this movement is going nowhere but up.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I think (and hope that) we've won this.
> 
> That being said remember the movement is bigger than the man. If we don't win it doesn't mean it's all over, it just means we have to wait a little longer. This support and this movement is going nowhere but up.


2012 is our last chance. Period.

----------


## WarNoMore

2012 is just the beginning. We're not going anywhere, and ndaa and sopa and whatever else they try will fail.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Come on, Iowa.  Make us proud.

----------


## Cyberbrain

> 2012 is our last chance. Period.


I just don't see it. Even it we win they'll probably try to collapse the economy and it's going to be a long road over decades with our candidates in and out of the Whitehouse to work our way back. We should be ready for the long fight.

Go go Ron!

----------


## islather

i just wanna say thank you to all the people who have put in so much hard work in Iowa and around the country. Compared to 07, I'm feeling really good about Ron's chances and it will be so great if he can pull out the win.

So good luck from a supporter in NZ. Go RP!!

----------


## devil21

CSPAN will be airing all the festivities starting at 8pm ET/7pm CT/5pm PT.  It's fun to watch and we need everyone's eyes peeled for any funny business that gets recorded!

----------


## BarryDonegan

Let's make history today, folks!

----------


## McDermit

Ahhhhh. Nervous and excited. No sleep. Time needs to hurry up and roll over to 10:00 so we can start calling!!

----------


## The Binghamton Patriot

> Did you really have to ruin the mood with more of this self-important "official thread" nonsense? I respect the effort you've put in, I _equally_ respect the work of countless others here.


+ rep for calling a spade a spade

----------


## neverseen

We found a local beach bar and grille that is an avid ron paul supporter.  We put signs up at their business a couple days ago.  Today they experience blow back first hand as myself and 40 of my closest friends descend upon them.

That reminds me... I should probably call this morning to make sure they were planning on a group of 40.  Would hate to run out of beer after 6 hours of caucus watching LOL

----------


## pauliticalfan

Couldn't sleep, up early. Anyone else in the same boat?

----------


## AlexAmore

> Couldn't sleep, up early. Anyone else in the same boat?


Yep feels like 2008 all over again with higher stakes.

----------


## bluesc

It's my Birthday tomorrow. Make it a good one, Iowa.

----------


## Miss Annie

> Yep feels like 2008 all over again with higher stakes.


I could have never imagined this country could have such high stakes in an election!  No One But Paul!

----------


## neverseen

> Couldn't sleep, up early. Anyone else in the same boat?


Excitement plus a TON of wind all night :X

Gotta stay focused at work, it'll make the day move faster!!

----------


## WilliamC



----------


## hvac ak47

Thanks everyone for all the work you have put in.

Today is a big day but not the last no matter what!

I will never stop!

----------


## kevini200

> We found a local beach bar and grille that is an avid ron paul supporter.  We put signs up at their business a couple days ago.  Today they experience blow back first hand as myself and 40 of my closest friends descend upon them.
> 
> That reminds me... I should probably call this morning to make sure they were planning on a group of 40.  Would hate to run out of beer after 6 hours of caucus watching LOL


That sounds awesome! What beach are you at? It sounds like more fun than watching it by myself here in KY in freezing temperatures, but at least I'll have RPF's...

----------


## Eryxis

I'm ready for some #winning tonigh!

----------


## Crotale

Nervous. What are the key times I need to be on for in GMT?

----------


## tremendoustie

> 2012 is our last chance. Period.


Not true. This is a war, not a battle -- or if you prefer less violent imagery, a marathon, not a sprint.

Regardless of what happens, we will continue to hang together and fight for liberty, at all levels of government, and most importantly, in people's minds.

This is only just beginning.

----------


## FreeTraveler

Oh, FFS. When will people grow up around here? Do we want *new visitors tonight* slogging through all this stuff to find out what's going on?

Could somebody take the actually useful information in #48 and start a new "Official" thread perhaps around 8 EST tonight, when the actual caucuses start? Why should people have to slog through pages of crap to find out something useful?

For a group supporting an egoless candidate, there sure are a bunch of overinflated egos hanging around.

----------


## Crotale

The Mayans said 2012 would be the end of the world. It will be if Ron Paul doesn't become president.

----------


## danbeaulieu

I hope the GOP doesn't steal this from Ron... He has the support to win this.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Dude, we won.


I agree. We have already won this. Now we just have to get a Paul elected

----------


## abstrusezincate

All the party hacks will tell their committee members to throw their vote behind one person, probably Romney.  It's collusion, but nothing unexpected.

The whole game comes down to turnout.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Oh, FFS. When will people grow up around here? Do we want *new visitors tonight* slogging through all this stuff to find out what's going on?
> 
> Could somebody take the actually useful information in #48 and start a new "Official" thread perhaps around 8 EST tonight, when the actual caucuses start? Why should people have to slog through pages of crap to find out something useful?
> 
> For a group supporting an egoless candidate, there sure are a bunch of overinflated egos hanging around.


I have always thought it was the ops duty to update his thread when info is posted that is relevant to the thread such as links/video/info etc etc.  that simple rule would help alot

----------


## The One

> Oh, FFS. When will people grow up around here? Do we want *new visitors tonight* slogging through all this stuff to find out what's going on?
> 
> Could somebody take the actually useful information in #48 and start a new "Official" thread perhaps around 8 EST tonight, when the actual caucuses start? Why should people have to slog through pages of crap to find out something useful?
> 
> For a group supporting an egoless candidate, there sure are a bunch of overinflated egos hanging around.



What's stopping you?

----------


## chudrockz

I suspect this thread will be monstrous by the end of the night, so even though I'm working all day (and at pool league during the voting - sigh) I wanted to get in on the action.

It's almost better that I'm busier than heck today, I am already minus fingernails and if my hands weren't doing much, I'd probably be out of fingertips by 7pm central tonight!

Oh - for those poo-poo'ing the "official thread" thing, ah heck with it. It's a good time, to be had by all. Except maybe Romney supporters.

----------


## White Bear Lake

I'm going to try and get some maps up fast as results are coming in to show where Paul is and isn't doing well in Iowa.  What color should I make Paul on the maps?

----------


## Xenophage

> I'm going to try and get some maps up fast as results are coming in to show where Paul is and isn't doing well in Iowa.  What color should I make Paul on the maps?


Make him either red, blue or green, but my vote is RED!

----------


## Canderson

> I'm going to try and get some maps up fast as results are coming in to show where Paul is and isn't doing well in Iowa.  What color should I make Paul on the maps?


yellow, hasn't yellow always been liberty's political color?

----------


## LibertasPraesidium

I was doing some thinking while working on breakfast and realized that even if the IA gop does collude and try to bring every other candidates supporters together they will still only get second place.  They cannot change the 56% that wont change their votes. :-)

----------


## A. Havnes

> I'm going to try and get some maps up fast as results are coming in to show where Paul is and isn't doing well in Iowa.  What color should I make Paul on the maps?


Green!

----------


## libertybrewcity

Leees doo

----------


## chudrockz

I vote for yellow on the maps. Gadsden Flag yellow!

----------


## pauliticalfan

MSNBC doesn't talk about Ron Paul at all, until they bring Bachmann on and give her free reign to bash him. "Iran, he won't protect life, blah, blah, blah."

Whose show, you ask? Greenspan's wife, no surprise. So frustrating.

----------


## pahs1994

> I'm going to try and get some maps up fast as results are coming in to show where Paul is and isn't doing well in Iowa.  What color should I make Paul on the maps?


GOLD!

----------


## Badger for Paul

Any concern that tonight the media quickly comes out and declares Romney the winner based on entrance polling and spends all night talking about him, only to report tomorrow, with little fanfare, that Paul actually won when all of the votes were counted?  That's why we need a blowout.

----------


## ZanZibar

Rumors are that people are already lining up outside their caucus locations in Iowa?

----------


## unknown

I'm not gonna watch.  I'll tune in after the winner has been decided say at 11pm?

----------


## Oddone



----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*BOOM!*

----------


## Matt Collins

Source added to the OP

----------


## Aratus

FOUR MORE HOURs!

----------


## eduardo89

> Rumors are that people are already lining up outside their caucus locations in Iowa?


Aren't you there?

----------


## The Magic Hoof

I'm going to sleep right now. What time will I need to be up by to see who won?

----------


## eduardo89

> I'm going to sleep right now. What time will I need to be up by to see who won?


We should know by 22:30 CST (20:30 PST, 23:30 EST, 03:30 GMT)

----------


## ZanZibar

> Aren't you there?


No, I didn't go to Iowa, the campaign didn't need outside help there, although getting to be at the victory party admittedly would've been fun.

----------


## rblgenius

> No, I didn't go to Iowa, the campaign didn't need outside help there, although getting to be at the victory party admittedly would've been fun.


Why does it say you're banned lol

----------


## John of Des Moines

Des Moines channels 8 kcci.com and 13 whotv.com have said they will be video streaming their respective newscasts tonight.  I've got little time to find the direct link.

----------


## John of Des Moines

Oh, by the way.  If you hear a loud ass horn tonight at the party - it's me.  

I'm working on leading a chant "We are the Iowa GOP ... and we support Ron Paul."

Got any suggestions?

----------


## pahs1994

> Oh, by the way.  If you hear a loud ass horn tonight at the party - it's me.  
> 
> I'm working on leading a chant "We are the Iowa GOP ... and we support Ron Paul."
> 
> Got any suggestions?


Maybe something like "we are the Iowa G.O.P. and we support Liberty!" rhymes better

----------


## nc4rp

as long as you are respectful, enthusiastic, and say Ron's name.... you cant go wrong.

----------


## truthspeaker

I second yellow on the maps

----------


## UK4Paul

> We should know by 22:30 CST (20:30 PST, 23:30 EST, 03:30 GMT)


3.30am GMT?

Ah well... yet another excuse for a late night

----------


## thehungarian

Sure wish I had some whiskey for tonight. Water just isn't the same without it.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Hyperventilating right now and we are no where close. Gonna be a long night.

----------


## chudrockz

> Sure wish I had some whiskey for tonight. Water just isn't the same without it.


Ha. I came down with a case of the sniffles today at work, and if it weren't for that - and the fact that I have some distance to drive for pool league tonight - I'd be with you! Evan Williams for me, of late.

----------


## vechorik

> ................................
> Regardless of what happens, we will continue to hang together and fight for liberty, at all levels of government, and most importantly, in people's minds.
> 
> This is only just beginning.


Yes, I have that attitude as well ----- Thanks for your post this exciting night!

----------


## eduardo89

> 3.30am GMT?
> 
> Ah well... yet another excuse for a late night


4:30 am for me! I took a nap this evening (after going to Church to pray for a win!) to make sure I'm not remotely tired.

----------


## WilliamC

> Why does it say you're banned lol


Why don't you know? He's on double-secret probation.

----------


## JTforRP

Let's GOOOOO

----------


## Batman

> Green!


Yes, the color of willpower!

----------


## neverseen

located a Ron Paul supporting bar.  40 people going with me lol.  Time to give this bar owner a taste of blow back ron paul style   

ps.  i amazingly bumped into him today (never talked to him in person) at the supervisor of elections where he was changing his party and casting his vote for Dr. Paul!

----------


## thehungarian

> Ha. I came down with a case of the sniffles today at work, and if it weren't for that - and the fact that I have some distance to drive for pool league tonight - I'd be with you! Evan Williams for me, of late.


Glenlivet 12, my man. Too bad it's expensive.

----------


## Liberty74

Is there a thread for people posting from the caucuses to give us any hints?

----------


## MozoVote

It *will* be a long night. There are hundreds of precinct locations and not every precinct chair is experienced at running these.

----------


## eduardo89

> It *will* be a long night. There are hundreds of precinct locations and not every precinct chair is experienced at running these.


1700+ precincts

----------


## KramerDSP

John of Des Moines, this is the perfect opportunity to do a media chant....

What I mean by that is "The establishment media is discredited!!"  or "Never Again Will We Let The Media Tell Us how To Vote"...

Someone here can come up with a better one. But what better chant that calls out the media while they are forced to cover Ron Paul? We don't need repetitive chants of his own name. Let's do something major and "wake the people up" through this chant.

----------


## bluesc

> 1700+ precincts


900 locations.

----------


## Karsten

Are these "exit poll" results legit and if so, is there any link for verification?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5tim-BbDm0

A ton of people are facebook are posting it.

----------


## Oddone

> Are these "exit poll" results legit and if so, is there any link for verification?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5tim-BbDm0


They haven't even voted yet.

----------


## Karsten

> They haven't even voted yet.


Could there be "entrance polls"?

----------


## Oddone

> Could there be "entrance polls"?


They don't start until after 7PM CST. Early registration to become Republican started at 5:30PM CST.

----------


## eduardo89

> 900 locations.


True, some places have multiple precincts. That still means they have to vote and report results separately.

----------


## Liberty74

> Are these "exit poll" results legit and if so, is there any link for verification?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5tim-BbDm0
> 
> A ton of people are facebook are posting it.


Of course not, the voting begins @ 8pm EST or 7pm Iowa time.

----------


## Karsten

Someone is jacking around because these exit poll results are ALL over facebook right now.

----------


## wgadget

I heard there will be ENTRANCE POLLS, which sounds totally ridiculous. 

Also I heard that the caucusing doesn't take very ling and a winner could be known as early as 8:30pm Iowa time.

----------


## american.swan

Anyone have a results page for mobile (wap)? Primary results apps?(blackberry specifically)

Any twitter account tweeting results?

----------


## rblgenius

Nah sorry -- just use a mobile browswer and go to politico or msn

----------


## Liberty74

> Someone is jacking around because these exit poll results are ALL over facebook right now.


Yea I saw one about an hour ago come across my wall and laughed. Those young voters...

----------


## bluesc

> Yea I saw one about an hour ago come across my wall and laughed. Those young voters...


It could gain us some votes in Iowa for those not paying attention. They are illegal in the UK for that very reason.

----------


## JTforRP

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2012/1/prweb9073084.htm

----------


## helmuth_hubener

There should be at least _some_ committed Ron Paul supporters at each of the 900 locations.  They will be paying close attention, as well as using all their people-skills, rhetorical skills, and knowledge to bring over as many of their fellow-caucus-goers as possible.  They won't let us down.  We'll know what the real tally was at each location, as will the official Ron Paul campaign committee, regardless of any funny business they try in the counting-spot in Missouri.  Don't worry.

----------


## moonshine5757

Gosh I'm so nervous. I hope this goes well for Dr. Ron Paul. America deserves a Ron Paul win.

----------


## eduardo89

Romney headquarters:

reporters outnumber supporters 10:1. There's about 20 media members and 2 supporters!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Yea I saw one about an hour ago come across my wall and laughed. Those young voters...


it's being spread far and wide, and annoyingly so.

----------


## ord33

> Romney headquarters:
> 
> reporters outnumber supporters 10:1. There's about 20 media members and 2 supporters!


Wouldn't that be due to the supporters out caucusing?!

----------


## afwjam

the balloons are ready!

----------


## eduardo89

> Wouldn't that be due to the supporters out caucusing?!


/facepalm myself

----------


## Shane Harris

gahhhhhdrjfckgvjhbkjiouyfutrsexcvbn nerves/excitement/anxiety

----------


## NC5Paul

Just had to pour an extra big drink to calm my nerves.

----------


## Evilfox

I am so nervous atm...............................................  ...........OMG!

----------


## llepard

Fleischer says top four could count, because RP going nowhere.

$#@! you Fleischer , $#@! you MSM.

The MSM enrages me.  These people are vile.  Disgusting.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Yeah ok now im nervous.

----------


## NC5Paul

Can't believe they're voting RIGHT NOW. AAAAAHHHHHHH.

----------


## llepard

Fleischer says top four could count, because RP going nowhere.

$#@! you Fleischer , $#@! you MSM.

The MSM enrages me.  These people are vile.  Disgusting.

The only redeeming thing about these bozos is that the bias is so obvious that it helps the good doctor.

----------


## amonasro

AAAAHHHHHH!!!!!

----------


## oceankyle

When do we start seeing results?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Romney supporter on CNN now. Total shill. Couldn't even get straight who she voted for last time.

----------


## bluesc

Just saw on Fox the DNC chairwoman saying none of the Republican candidates are beating Obama in Iowa polling. Forgetting someone ?

----------


## extrmmxer

> Fleischer says top four could count, because RP going nowhere.
> 
> $#@! you Fleischer , $#@! you MSM.
> 
> The MSM enrages me.  These people are vile.  Disgusting.


I feel the same way. These talking hacks have been saying this stuff about Paul all day. PLEASE PAUL win this thing in Iowa. Then I can laugh at these parasites.

----------


## zacharyrow

It is time, folks. I am prepared to celebrate with a nice big glass of....milk and graham crackers.

----------


## DonovanJames

I just picked up some victory wine

----------


## pauliticalfan

Desperate Bachmann screaming her head off on CNN.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

So instead of a little black boy Bachmann is next to a little old white lady.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Every time the MSM bashes Paul, they validate his positioning himself as the underdog.

Every time the MSM says Paul is going nowhere, they dig a deeper hole for themselves as Paul goes somewhere during the primaries.

Every time the MSM emphasizes how different Paul is on foreign policy, they build up his UMP as the only 'defferent' candidate out there.

Paul has been using the predictable momentum of the establishment's infowar against them, and it's contributed to his steady rise in the polls, and in converted voters.

----------


## eduardo89

> Desperate Bachmann screaming her head off on CNN.


Thankfully I'm not watching CNN, my ears would be bleeding.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## JTforRP

Was just on the phone and almost had a heart attack upon looking at the screen to see Paul in 5th place at 10%, only to realize those were 2008's results

----------


## llepard

Newt shut the $#@! up.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Edit:wrong thread

----------


## White Bear Lake

I don't know where people are getting "entrance polls" from.  Those were deemed illegal a couple decades ago through some legal decision for unfairly influencing voting.  That's why the media only does exit polls nowadays.

----------


## Corey

apparently the Dems are caucusing even though Obama is already in.  They will watch a video of Obama speech.  Hmmmmm?!

----------


## llepard

Gingrich's wife looks like a mannequin .

----------


## rodo1776

Good to see you Mr. Llepard. Hope things are well and we see a nice victory tonight. And yes she is a woman with a constant bad hair day.

----------


## Mozart

> Gingrich's wife looks like a mannequin .


 Lol, the perfect wife ,

----------


## Hook

> Fleischer says top four could count, because RP going nowhere.
> 
> $#@! you Fleischer , $#@! you MSM.
> 
> The MSM enrages me.  These people are vile.  Disgusting.


That is why I can't watch the MSM anymore, I get too angry.  But it isn't good for your health to have all the stress hormones, so I only use the Internet for news.

Fleischer was W's press sec., so you know he is on the Neocon payroll.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Looks like some young people in that Indianola caucus on CNN.

----------


## cdw

15 mins till it begins.

----------


## JTforRP

Let them keep talking. I'm trying to stop letting it bother me, because we've been getting $#@! on for 10 months now and our ceiling has slowly but surely grown every day. We are in an internal war between enlightened internet users/truth seekers versus mainstream media sheep. And our first shots are about to be fired tonight.

----------


## crhoades

I'm in Paracatu, Brazil on business.  Thankfully they have CNN in English so I can follow along.  Can anyone provide what time they start and end?  I am 4 hours ahead of CST here and would love to get some sleep tonight.

----------


## NoPants

Romney just got a hand job from Faux.

----------


## jkob

I got a nice cigar ready for when the results come in 8-)

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I'm in Paracatu, Brazil on business.  Thankfully they have CNN in English so I can follow along.  Can anyone provide what time they start and end?  I am 4 hours ahead of CST here and would love to get some sleep tonight.


Starts at 7 PM Central Time, results should start coming in and being announced 9 or 10 PM Central Time.  So that would be 1 or 2 AM for you.

----------


## JTforRP

lol, big ass Ron Paul sign front and center at a Santorum speech on MSNBC right now

----------


## boethius27

The suspense is absolutely killing me.

----------


## Forty Twice

Been watching MSM news for an hour and no mention of RP except "he can't win nomination so he doesn't matter, let's move on".  Where is RP?  They've shown all other 
candidates giving speeches it seems.  No mention of RP at a caucus.

----------


## JTforRP

^The Revolution will not be televised.

----------


## WilliamC

> Gingrich's wife looks like a mannequin .


Sir, welcome and thank you.

+ rep

http://rlcnh.org/news/first-rlcnh-forum-a-success/

----------


## cdw

Won't lie, I'm nervous as $#@!. But all I can do now is wait.

----------


## RPfan1992

lol on cspan they said that they're having trouble finding speakers for Michele Bachman.

----------


## yeshuaisiam

God be with him!

----------


## JTforRP

Brian Schwartz @bwschwa 28s  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Strong Ron Paul turnout at DM precinct 54 #cnnelections

----------


## eduardo89

I see no young people on cspan :|

----------


## JTforRP

Chris Low @clloydlow 47s  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
At my caucus site. Here we go Ron Paul revolution is representing strong.

----------


## The New Deal Sucked

> I see no young people on cspan :|


As others have said: The R3VOLUTION will NOT be televised.

----------


## JTforRP

Philip Klein @philipaklein 1m  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Sitting next to Dem who voted Obama in '08, just switched reg to GOP to vote Ron Paul. 1st time caucusgoer.

----------


## cdw

Here we go

----------


## JohnGalt23g

The doors are closed, and the die is cast.  It now is in the hands of God and the voters of Iowa.

----------


## jax

First in entrance polls!!!

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

CNN entrance poll said Paul Romney and Santorum. Don't know if thats their 1, 2, 3 or if their screwing with us like ppp.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## JTforRP

Let's go!

----------


## cdw

CNN saying that entrance polling is consistent with polling. Paul, Romney, and Frothy in that order have the most response so far

----------


## yeshuaisiam

Ron Paul sign on cnn.com right now. God be with Ron Paul!

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## crhoades

> Starts at 7 PM Central Time, results should start coming in and being announced 9 or 10 PM Central Time.  So that would be 1 or 2 AM for you.


Thanks!

----------


## matt0611

> CNN entrance poll said Paul Romney and Santorum. Don't know if thats their 1, 2, 3 or if their screwing with us like ppp.


Its the logical outcome...I hope its in order...

----------


## llepard

CNN

Top three are Paul , Romney, Santorum.

----------


## jax

John king said ron is in first in entrance polls

----------


## WD-NY

> CNN
> 
> Top three are Paul , Romney, Santorum.


John King just said Ron is "leading" the top 3

----------


## wgadget

Thank God...I've been fasting and praying ALL DAY.

----------


## Hook

I wish we could blow it out by 10% above Romney.  That would really kick the MSM in the crotch.

I can picture Wolfie bent over double from the impact of that to his gonads.

----------


## cdw

^ I should have done some fasting myself. Been a while since I've done a juice/water fast.

----------


## hazek

How long will it take to get the results? I wanna know if I should stay up, although I don't think I could fall asleep anyway..

----------


## Southron

Let's go!

----------


## jumpyg1258

I'm watching CSPAN and in the caucus they are covering, no one wanted to speak for Bachmann or Huntsman.  I LOL'ed.  Also the host said that they were supposed to have Frothy Mix's wife show up to speak for him and she hasn't shown up yet.

----------


## llepard

I think RP wins, and that is why the spin is that he is unelectable, or this will be his best showing.

Even if he does not win we are winning.  Where is Guilliani?  He is chasing skirts in NY and getting rich on sweetheart deals.

The MSM is vile but the people are waking up.  It must be frustrating for the MSM that they losing control.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Hey llepard, didn't you buy an ad in USAToday for Ron in the 08 election?  You seem familiar.

----------


## pauliticalfan

24% Independents, 2% Democrats turned out. 

Good for us???

----------


## jumpyg1258

> 24% Independents, 2% Democrats turned out. 
> 
> Good for us???


The 24 for I is def good, the 2 for dems is def not!

----------


## bluesc

> 24% Independents, 2% Democrats turned out. 
> 
> Good for us???


No. It was expected and predicted to be exactly that by Jesse Benton though.

----------


## boethius27

> Hey llepard, didn't you buy an ad in USAToday for Ron in the 08 election?  You seem familiar.


He's the one and only.

----------


## eduardo89

> 24% Independents, 2% Democrats turned out. 
> 
> Good for us???


Sounds good! They had estimated about 20-22% in the polls done.

----------


## Sweman

wrong thread

----------


## fcofer

> Hey llepard, didn't you buy an ad in USAToday for Ron in the 08 election?  You seem familiar.


Yep. He sure did. And I ran out before dawn and bought a copy of that paper with that advertisement, and I've saved it as one of my favorite pieces of memorabilia from the 2007--2008 campaign.

That was a great thing that llepard did.

----------


## llepard

> Hey llepard, didn't you buy an ad in USAToday for Ron in the 08 election?  You seem familiar.


Assuming you are serious, pretty well known.

Yep.  That was me.  Also did a full page in the New York Times.  He needed help back then, now he is self sustaining.

----------


## hard@work

> Hey llepard, didn't you buy an ad in USAToday for Ron in the 08 election?  You seem familiar.


Yeah, he's a hero in my book.

And I'm glad your investment paid off long term Llepard.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## dagnybell

> Yep. He sure did. And I ran out before dawn and bought a copy of that paper with that advertisement, and I've saved it as one of my favorite pieces of memorabilia from the 2007--2008 campaign.
> 
> That was a great thing that llepard did.


I still have a copy of that ad as well.

----------


## pauliticalfan

I love that speaker. Great man.

----------


## me3

> Hey llepard, didn't you buy an ad in USAToday for Ron in the 08 election?  You seem familiar.


Common Sense 2.0

----------


## bluesc

Ron and Mitt tied @ 24% with early voters.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Wow - average dude speaks for Paul; Frothy's wife advocates for Frothy.

Says a lot right there.  Well, unless you spend a lot of time in church...

----------


## llepard

Wow   TIED!

----------


## lakerssuck92

Early CNN entrance Poll:
Paul 24 Romney 24 Santorum 18 Gingrich 13 Perry 11 Bachmann 7 Huntsman 1

----------


## jumpyg1258

> Assuming you are serious, pretty well known.
> 
> Yep.  That was me.  Also did a full page in the New York Times.  He needed help back then, now he is self sustaining.


Well then I'd like to say thanks as a fellow RP supporter for your effort.

----------


## llepard

I am a little out of touch here.  Who is Frothy?

----------


## svobody

larry lepard you're a g. I look forward to the day that I am successful enough to contribute as much as you have +rep

----------


## Brick-in-the-Wall

> I am a little out of touch here.  Who is Frothy?


Santorum

----------


## Nate1604

FYI, there is a streaming feed of the Faux News main broadcast channel  at http://www.rightspeak.net/2012/01/li...en-thread.html

----------


## svobody

> I am a little out of touch here.  Who is Frothy?


santorum... type his name into google and you will soon see why

----------


## Ekrub

Llepard, what's the drinking game for tonight? I'm stocked up on leftovers from new years.

----------


## llepard

They just don't think he is viable.    Candy Crowley on other candidates opinions of Ron Paul.

VIABLE!   I'll show you viable!  You stupid fools, he is more viable than you.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

I'm curious if new registrants aren't showing up on those early voters.  New registrants are going to favor Ron.

----------


## MadTheologian

One way to get blotto pronto:  a shot everytime someone spins "Well, Iowa is NOT as important..."

----------


## tbone717

Does anyone know a stream for Fox Business?  I like the way Cavuto covers things.

----------


## jkob

what  time should we start finding out results?

----------


## jumpyg1258

Wow this guy speaking for fig newton on cspan is putting me to sleep.

----------


## llepard

> Llepard, what's the drinking game for tonight? I'm stocked up on leftovers from new years.


How about every time they say something like yes RP is winning, but he is not viable or can never win the nomination.

I am monitoring CNN.  Need others to monitor other channels.

----------


## RonRules

> I am a little out of touch here.  Who is Frothy?


You're in for a TREAT!  Google "Santorum" and look at the first non-paid link.

Enjoy

----------


## thehungarian

Are they going to enforce the damn time limit or are they not?

----------


## ScottenBurgh

CNN Ron Paul Speaking!

----------


## Nate1604

Why is Faux not showing the percentages of the entrance polls??? I only saw them quickly display the percentages once, the rest of their graphics omit them...

----------


## svobody

Best drinking game? Open handle of Jack...

1. If Ron wins, finish it
2. If Ron loses, finish it

----------


## jax

ron on fox now.


cedar falls looking good for ron. its being held on a campus...

----------


## MadTheologian

> You're in for a TREAT!  Google "Santorum" and look at the first non-paid link.
> 
> Enjoy

----------


## ghengis86

> Best drinking game? Open handle of Jack...
> 
> 1. If Ron wins, finish it
> 2. If Ron loses, finish it


I like your style!  Works either way

----------


## nyrgoal99

Powerful Ron Paul speech on CNN

----------


## stomper4x4

On FOX Bill Kristol (sp?) just said RP is not really a credible candidate, implying him being a top tier guy isn't important.

----------


## coffeewithgames

Just wondering if the campaign didn't prepare or have "statements" ready for people to read with bullet points about RP ahead of time, from the one speech I saw, the guy had to make the speech himself.

----------


## llepard

> On FOX Bill Kristol (sp?) just said RP is not really a credible candidate, implying him being a top tier guy isn't important.


DRINK!

----------


## J-Reg

> On FOX Bill Kristol (sp?) just said RP is not really a credible candidate, implying him being a top tier guy isn't important.


 If we can work Ron to victory in Iowa and N.H., then he WILL be credible to everyone!

----------


## DRV45N05

Haha, some woman said on CNN that she's voting for Santorum "because of the economy." 

Seriously?

----------


## tsai3904

Results are coming in!

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## stomper4x4

> DRINK!


Haha!

----------


## Liberty Shark

> On FOX Bill Kristol (sp?) just said RP is not really a credible candidate, implying him being a top tier guy isn't important.


It looked to me as though Kristol was about to cry.

----------


## jax

my heart is pumping. tied with romney for entrance polls. seems to me the older people would be a large portion of the early birds. which is where mitts getting his numbers. lets hope the kids are the late bloomers

----------


## llepard

> If we can work Ron to victory in Iowa and N.H., then he WILL be credible to everyone!



We are already credible with all intelligent people.  The others will either get with the program or they are Neocons or Socialists.

----------


## Jtorsella

PAUL IS AHEAD IN EARLY VOTING!!!! with nine votes lol. cnn

----------


## speciallyblend

santorum surge hmmm?

----------


## llepard

> It looked to me as though Kristol was about to cry.


You just made my evening!

Doom on all Neocons.    MMUUUWWWAAHHHAAAA!

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## jordie

First results coming in!!  http://iowacaucus.com/results/

----------


## Karsten

> PAUL IS AHEAD IN EARLY VOTING!!!! with nine votes lol. cnn


Nice I hope it holds!

----------


## jordie

CNN has Paul in first atm http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/ia

----------


## Kluge

> Results are coming in!
> 
> http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

----------


## Carole

I have two bottles of champaigne, one about eight years old and one about twenty years old. If he wins tonight, maybe I will open the newer bottle. 

Saving the older one for his Presidential nomination.

----------


## louisiana4liberty

incredible speech.  Can't wait to see it on youtube.  I love RP.  He stands for everything I want to be as a person.

----------


## JTforRP

SANTORUM?!

----------


## speciallyblend

dude politico has ron paul; over 40% now?

----------


## Karsten

Relax early results are always all over the place.

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

wow that's odd, seeing all those Santorum votes this early.

----------


## Ekrub

I'll drink the full beer for ole billy Kristol saying that. Baghdad bob of neo-cons

----------


## stomper4x4

FOX ticker has RP at 43%?!?!

----------


## steph3n

> dude politico has ron paul; over 40% now?


and http://iowacaucus.com/results/ has frothy at 29% well ahead of all.

----------


## humanic

1% reporting!

PAUL: 43%

99% to go

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Relax. Only 16 votes in.

----------


## Hook

> On FOX Bill Kristol (sp?) just said RP is not really a credible candidate, implying him being a top tier guy isn't important.


Yeah, Bill Kristol's dad Irving Kristol is the father of the Neocon movement back in the 40's and 50's.  His family is the reason we are where we are.

----------


## justatrey

If they count the central counties first, Santorum will look better than he'll end up. Don't panic everyone. Entrance polls say it's us vs. Romney.

----------


## boethius27

I am absolutely baffled at Santorum's late surge.  If he wins this I'll be mortified.    C'mon RON PAUL!

----------


## ronpaulitician

> CNN has Paul in first atm http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/ia


9 votes for Paul

----------


## jax

fuuuuuuuuuuuu where should i track results. everyone has different results so far

----------


## pauliticalfan

Shaking like a leaf.

----------


## Karsten

> and http://iowacaucus.com/results/ has frothy at 29% well ahead of all.


Gap closing 26-23!

----------


## SilentBull

Santorum 27, Paul 24

----------


## speciallyblend

> and http://iowacaucus.com/results/ has frothy at 29% well ahead of all.


i know that was just pointing it out

----------


## evadmurd

You guys are hilarious!  Big breath....relax!

----------


## Karsten

Seems like we do a lot better in the southern half of the state.

----------


## steph3n

> Gap closing 26-23!


yep 

for a while it was all but romney on the map...

----------


## Karsten

> You guys are hilarious!  Big breath....relax!


Don't lie, you're shaking.

----------


## tsai3904

> fuuuuuuuuuuuu where should i track results. everyone has different results so far


Most up to date results:

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## Liberty Shark

Chris Matthews just absolutely SLAMMED the neocons as a group, said they were former democrats who are ruining the republican party. Also said GOP needs to listen to Paul on foreign policy.

----------


## virginiakid

I know it is early yet, but not feeling good about this.

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

wow the google political map is FAR FAR better than the Iowa one.  incredible.

----------


## RPfan1992

He's still 3% more than ron paul.

----------


## michael6186

http://youtu.be/32aisVnkWgk

Here is a bit from Ron's speech on CNN a few minutes ago.

----------


## jkob

Ron leading with evangelicals according to CNN!

----------


## tbone717

http://iowacaucus.com/results/ has the same feed as the google page, but the page is a little easier on the eyes

----------


## steph3n

> Most up to date results:
> 
> http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results


exact same dataset as http://iowacaucus.com/results/ just as  a FYI

----------


## nyrgoal99

Ron Paul wins evangelical vote

----------


## jax

> Ron leading with evangelicals according to CNN!


that=win all day

----------


## SilentBull

Santorum 25, Paul 24

----------


## Karsten

Gap closing on Santorum 25-24!

----------


## Eryxis

I don't want to be left out of history.  I'm in this thread!  Paul by 5% or more... come on.

----------


## humanic

> 1% reporting!
> 
> PAUL: 43%
> 
> 99% to go


That's CNN by the way:

----------


## tbone717

Buddy Roemer is on the board!

----------


## cnmcalpi

http://elections.nytimes.com/2012/primaries/states/iowa

----------


## jax

closign the gap baby  25-24

----------


## White Bear Lake

25-25 Let's Gooo!!!

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

25-25 already

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

TIED

----------


## bluesc

25-25!

----------


## SlowSki

gah. I am so nervous!

----------


## RPfan1992

tied now.

----------


## cavalier973

Santorum and Paul both @ 25% -- 7:41pm cst

----------


## Created4

Gingrich is actually catching up to Romney. I think Romney numbers were inflated...

----------


## steph3n

The foamy mix is dropping.

----------


## White Bear Lake

Huckabee: If Paul wins, it's because people are only talking about the economy right now or something.

----------


## jax

herman cain on the board

----------


## Machiavelli

hiding paul in the corner

----------


## llepard

Mitt is hurting.

----------


## SilentBull

Not liking this so far. Freaking zombies.

----------


## Dary

Indianola goes to Ron Paul

----------


## Jtorsella

later wave of entrance polls shows Santorum leading Paul among evangelicals. Romney competitive with other 2 leaders among Tea Party backers
Tweet from nyt

----------


## ghengis86

Google map is best. This is gonna be close!!

----------


## jax

where are you guys looking? that has him tied

----------


## thrillhouse

I hope that santorum didn't get enough of romney's support to pass paul.

----------


## Jtorsella

Late arrivals tabulated
RON PAUL WON TOTAL!!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

CNN new entrance 

Paul 24
Romney 23
Santorum 19

----------


## Sentinelrv

Where is a chart that shows how many are reporting? I don't see it on the Google chart.

----------


## jax

ron 1st in total entrance polls

----------


## bluesc

RON LEADING ENTRANCE POLL BY 1%!

----------


## tsai3904

Bachmann lost all her support to Santorum.  Not good for us.

----------


## boethius27

This is the best looking things I've ever seen.

[edit] sorry it's enormous.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Leading entrance poll by 1, wow this is gonna be close.

----------


## liveandletlive

> where are you guys looking? that has him tied


http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## JTforRP

THIS IS OURS! NO PAUL SUPPORTERS WILL CHANGE THEIR MINDS!

----------


## jordie

CNN Just had Ron Paul win the Entrance poll with 24%, Romney 23% (this now includes late entrance people, the earlier ones didn't)

----------


## eduardo89

Bachmann 14
Newt 30
Perry 37
Ron Paul 50... 


In urbandale

Santorum and Romney haventr been counted yet! LOOKS GOOD BUT CLOSE

----------


## Kluge

S0 it's pr0bably the smallest c0unties v0ting right n0w... w0nder h0w #s will change when larger areas start turning in results.

----------


## Created4

I hope Bachmann drops out after this. Getting tired of listening to her. Perry sticks around because he has money, until SC at least.

----------


## steph3n

> S0 it's pr0bably the smallest c0unties v0ting right n0w... w0nder h0w #s will change when larger areas start turning in results.



umm o key missing?

----------


## Muwahid

frothy has 26%

----------


## Carole

She looks like a Stepford Wife.

----------


## Kluge

> umm o key missing?


yeah - am0ng 0thers. Using 0ld lapt0p.

----------


## ctiger2

> It looked to me as though Kristol was about to cry.


Excellent!

----------


## jax

looks like ron is taking east iowa which is where romney was expected to win

----------


## sailingaway

> THIS IS OURS! NO PAUL SUPPORTERS WILL CHANGE THEIR MINDS!


But others might to block him

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

TIED 24%

----------


## jordie

> THIS IS OURS! NO PAUL SUPPORTERS WILL CHANGE THEIR MINDS!


 But RP supporters were probably more likely to participate in entrance polls...

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

paul is leading on google results page now!
edit: was for a moment - seems the diff is very very low between him and rick

----------


## steph3n

Paul just moved to the first spot in the live graph

----------


## ghengis86

Paul/frothy both at 24
Romney at 22

----------


## DRV45N05

Santorum will probably do very well in the small counties/precincts. He touched a lot of the voters in those counties. 

I think Paul and Romney will do better in the bigger counties. Those are where organization and dollars make the difference.

----------


## jax

ron now in first on google!

----------


## justatrey

tied! Romney gaining...

----------


## apropos

24-24

----------


## jax

cedar falls has ron paul clearly winning

----------


## The Magic Hoof

Which live poll are you guys watching?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Need a fox stream link - help please

----------


## yeshuaisiam

I just thought I'd post here because the thread is moving so fast!  Go Ron Paul!!!!  God be with you!

----------


## steph3n

> Paul just moved to the first spot in the live graph


premature evotulation. back to frothy now.

----------


## green73

Daily Paul is down. It's all on RPF's shoulders!

----------


## Nate1604

The Google Election map is WAY COOL

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## bluesc

> Daily Paul is down. It's all on RPF's shoulders!


Ohhh shi----

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

back to first again

----------


## steph3n

http://iowacaucus.com/results/

The same as the google results, easier to look at.

----------


## bluesc

Can Ron win Polk county? He's leading right now. That will be huge.

----------


## afmatt

Super exited, watching this unfold from Japan, woke up just in time for this all to kick off 

Does anyone know a good way to track this via phone? About to have to go out.

----------


## Nate1604

The Iowa GOP Chair just stated he is not voting for anyone to stay "neutral".

----------


## PRIEST

> Can Ron win Polk county? He's leading right now. That will be huge.


Looks like that's where the big city is and with that often comes a better educated people. Lots of precincts there. Let's do it!!

----------


## eduardo89

*URBANDALE PRECINCT 8*

Huntman 1
Bachmann 14
Newt 30
Perry 37
Ron Paul 50
Santorum 82
Romney 115

----------


## Created4

Romney coming on strong now. Definitely a 3 man race...

----------


## pinkmandy

RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!! For Liberty! Go, Iowa, Go!!!!

----------


## jax

god this is close. 24 ron 24 frothy 23 romney

----------


## Eryxis

Man, a Paul/Santorum/Romney finish would be so sweet.

----------


## dcjones

Wow Close game

----------


## dustinp

I know its going to be very close, but i dont like seeing romney closing the gap

----------


## Muwahid

PAULS AHEAD, 25% !

----------


## steph3n

25/23/23 

Paul in front now.

----------


## liveandletlive

PAUL 25-23

----------


## eduardo89

Bachmann 14 - 2%
Newt 30 - 10%
Perry 37 - 11%
Ron Paul 51 - 15.2%
Santorum 82 - 24.5%
Romney 116 - 34.6%

CSPAN 1 URBANDALE PRECINCT 8

----------


## ScotTX

WINNING!!!!!! 25/23

----------


## jax

pull away ron!!!!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Super exited, watching this unfold from Japan, woke up just in time for this all to kick off 
> 
> Does anyone know a good way to track this via phone? About to have to go out.


Sorry, Matt, don't know.

----------


## steph3n

This is like a horse race.....

----------


## evadmurd

> Don't lie, you're shaking.

----------


## Omnica

How is santorum winning when paul has won all three counties thus far?

That doesnt add up

----------


## Eric21ND

What site or channel you guys watching?

----------


## bluesc

Oh hell yeah.

O'Reilly will be in debt to Stossel tonight.

----------


## PastaRocket848

I'm going to flip out if we actually win Iowa.  This is must.  We couldn't have dreamed of this 4 years ago.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Holy ****.

I should be crying but I have the biggest smile on my face. I don't know what I'm going to do with myself if we win.

----------


## Muwahid

cnn is being relatively unbias

----------


## speciallyblend

woot woot 2% lead

----------


## steph3n

> Super exited, watching this unfold from Japan, woke up just in time for this all to kick off 
> 
> Does anyone know a good way to track this via phone? About to have to go out.


if an android you can use the flash google page...

----------


## Created4

Paul ahead, Santorum and Romney tied... Still early

----------


## liveandletlive

PAUL 24, SANATORIUM 23, ROMNEY 23

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

Someone look into fraud for Pocahontas county.

----------


## virginiakid

Looks like the MSM of propping up Santorum has worked pretty well.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Wow, I can't believe it. Years of work coming to fruition right here.

----------


## boethius27

> Looks like the MSM of propping up Santorum has worked pretty well.


Yeah, that absolutely kills me.

----------


## iamse7en

> Oh hell yeah.
> 
> O'Reilly will be in debt to Stossel tonight.


He said "primary" not state. I'm sure he will say that to avoid eating crow.

----------


## Chieppa1

Where are you guys looking for results?

EDIT: nvm. Getting my drinks ready.

----------


## papajohn56

If Paul wins this will get played down as a tie

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Anyway to know the percentage of votes that have been counted on the google map?

----------


## tbone717

http://iowacaucus.com/results/

----------


## dagnybell

> Where are you guys looking for results?
> 
> EDIT: nvm. Getting my drinks ready.


http://google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## badger4RP

an anal froth win with a paul 2nd and rom 3rd sounds strangely like mccains path and could spell death to rom

----------


## tbone717

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...a-caucus-jan-3

----------


## jax

come on iowa save our country! i really really really REALLY want to see Fox news forced to air a Ron Paul victory speech

----------


## Nate1604

Wow, if you scroll over the county-level results it is amazing how small some of the aggregate turnout numbers are.

----------


## svobody

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

this is THE best place to watch results guys

----------


## iamse7en

Watching intrade is fun. Rapidly changing in Ron's favor.

----------


## RonPaulSaveUS

Thanks for being here RPF!  I usually post at DP but have read here for years.
Go Ron!    Google has Paul in lead at 24% - back and forth emotions tonight!

----------


## Guitarzan

> If Paul wins this will get played down as a tie


If Paul wins this it will be one of the happiest nights of my life.

----------


## Slutter McGee

> cnn is being relatively unbias


Fox is already talking about how it wont mean anything if Paul wins, but will mean a lot only for Santorum.

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## Revolution0918

How the HELL is Santorum getting any votes?!? He was at like 10% 3 days ago until Fox started slobbing on him.....WTF!!

----------


## bluesc

Ron is WINNING in two of the "6 counties to watch" that Romney is concentrating on!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...T4WP_blog.html

----------


## DinahWest

Go Ron!!!

----------


## Cap

> If Paul wins this it will be one of the happiest nights of my life.


Yes indeed...cloud nine for a week.

----------


## dagnybell

I can't believe how intense this is - I feel like I'm going to throw up!

----------


## NC Liberty

Just ridiculous....I cant believe that Santorum got anything.  It's ok though, I hope he sees front-runner status for a few days and gets blasted by the media!

----------


## uninSTAAL

Just wanted to say that my heart is beating watching all these results with you guys. I really love and respect all of you that have been on this journey with me in curing political apathy and restoring this country. We must always remember the courage and diligence of Dr. Paul that has brought us together. For liberty! Ron Paul 2012!

----------


## jkob

I can't help but laugh whenever I hear Perry speak

----------


## liveandletlive

> How the HELL is Santorum getting any votes?!? He was at like 10% 3 days ago until Fox started slobbing on him.....WTF!!


Fearmongering is effective with older folks

----------


## PeteinLA

Come on lets go Ron!!! This is very exciting!

----------


## jax

> How the HELL is Santorum getting any votes?!? He was at like 10% 3 days ago until Fox started slobbing on him.....WTF!!


most people are complete sheep, thats why. but 24% of iowans so far are individual thinkers

----------


## jordie

Romney overtakes Santorum! Tied with Paul, 24%

----------


## pauliticalfan

With 8% in... Ron winning with 24%

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> If Paul wins this will get played down as a tie


It will be called within the "margin of error" 

(for those who don't get the joke, there IS no "MOE" for an actual election.  Just polls about the election.)

----------


## Cortes

Des Moines server down lol

----------


## RPfan1992

kind of weird how Romney hasn't been in first yet. 

nvm romney is in second

----------


## Jtorsella

This is historic. Everyone on this forum feels the same right now. We are winning. I am at peace.

----------


## liveandletlive

PAUL 24, ROMNEY 24

good god.....HOLD HOLD HOLD

----------


## pen_thief

> If Paul wins this it will be one of the happiest nights of my life.


Me too!!!

----------


## SpicyTurkey

> Just ridiculous....I cant believe that Santorum got anything.  It's ok though, I hope he sees front-runner status for a few days and gets blasted by the media!


The media only blasts Ron Paul.

----------


## jax

romney caught up. fuuuuuuuu

----------


## pinkmandy

> Looks like the MSM of propping up Santorum has worked pretty well.


Yeah, and it's such an obvious trick on the people. I wonder if a good portion of the voters will realize they were fooled into throwing their vote behind someone they probably wouldn't vote for if they had all the details? Can't imagine too many Iowan conservatives would vote for a guy with his past, especially the Arlen Specter/anti-gun rights angle. I hope these voters who jumped on the Santorum train realize they were used by the media.

----------


## Karsten

> kind of weird how Romney hasn't been in first yet.


And hope to God it stays that way!

----------


## Carole

Let me hold your hand. 

The Beatles - I Want To Hold Your Hand

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_csEEI4PFE

----------


## flightlesskiwi

watching Cavuto on fox business...  LOVING "Ron Paul" getting mentioned over and over and over.

----------


## Jtorsella

We have beat the msm. They will never recover. I am ashamed for my cynicism.

----------


## Xenophage

pleasepleasepleasewin

----------


## amonasro

Paul pulls ahead @ 25%

----------


## jmhudak17

so freaking nervous but hopeful

----------


## Cortes

Realistic scenario- narrow 2nd behind the Mass liberal.

----------


## justatrey

> Ron is WINNING in two of the "6 counties to watch" that Romney is concentrating on!
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...T4WP_blog.html




WOW

----------


## Nate1604

> come on iowa save our country! i really really really REALLY want to see Fox news forced to air a Ron Paul victory speech


Perhaps Faux will have an unexpected "power outage" at their main broadcast control center, and their multi-million dollar backup-generators will mysteriously run out of gas...

----------


## PursuePeace

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

sorry. I had to let out some nervous energy.
please forgive.

----------


## liveandletlive

PAUL 24, ROMNEY 23

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

WTF? More CNN entrance polls.

----------


## amyre

> watching Cavuto on fox business...  LOVING "Ron Paul" getting mentioned over and over and over.


I will NEVER, EVER, EVER tire of hearing his name.

----------


## ghengis86

24-23-23

paul - romney - frothy

----------


## mport1

My heart is beating 100mph.  I really hope he pulls this out.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Paul 24%
Romney 23%
Santorum 23%

----------


## Jtorsella

New entrance polls - RP 24, MR - 23 RS - 23

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Alan Simpson slamming Santorum on Cavuto.

999 is a guest now.  bleeeeeeeeeck.

----------


## NC5Paul

Paul 24%
Romney 23%
Frothy 23%

----------


## wstrucke

what the hell is with this CNN surprise "third wave" in their own entrance poll?

----------


## dawnbt

> Ron leading with evangelicals according to CNN!


Love to see this after the evangelical bashing thread I read the other day!

----------


## UK4Paul

HISTORY IN THE MAKING.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

12% in and were UP!!!!

----------


## svobody

This thing is gonna be decided by like 500 votes isn't it. Jaysus

----------


## Epic

Santorum now at 23 in Wave 1+2+3 exit polls

----------


## steph3n

Yo Bachmann, where is your surge?! I thought you were going to take it to RP tonight girl!

Oh it was just your crooked mind again? Thought so.

----------


## Revolution0918

LOL look how excited we all r lol its like the world cup mixed with the super bowl

----------


## eduardo89

CSPAN2

Santorum 41
Romney 32
Paul/Gingrich 12
Bachmann 7
Perry 6
Huntsman 1


those are votes not %

----------


## jax

come on ron pull away!!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Missing exit polls? Are you kidding me?!

----------


## humanic

CNN

Paul 24
Romney 23
Santorum 23

12% Reporting

----------


## Ekrub

I'm seeing 24-23-23

P-R-S

----------


## Lavitz

> what the hell is with this CNN surprise "third wave" in their own entrance poll?


And Santorum jumps up to 23%. What a coincidence

----------


## bluesc

Ron is dominating Polk County! This is so awesome.

----------


## EvilNight

I'm getting ready... to believe.

----------


## jax

independent turnout doubled from last year! ron paul taking 40% of that

----------


## BSU kid

Joining from the CSPAN thread

----------


## eduardo89

Ron got slaughtered on both CSPAN feeds

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Independents doubled and young people coming out more this year. Just from CNN

----------


## wstrucke

I really hope we start to pull further ahead.  Mittens is catching up.

----------


## jax

young turnout up as well!

----------


## NC Liberty

Heart beating like crazy.....puffing on this E-Cig like crazy....lol

----------


## UK4Paul

Is this going to come down to hanging chads?

----------


## PursuePeace

what are you guys watching? 
help, I'm kind of late.
I have cspan2 on right now...


I don't know what the hell is going on.

----------


## ghengis86

just an update on the real losers:
gingrich - 13%
perry - 10%
Bachmann - 6% (isn't she from Iowa?  And won the Ames poll?  LOLOLOLOL!)
Huntsman - 1%

----------


## ONUV

will the media's headlines be about santorum? his media/Republican elite driven surge makes me sick.

----------


## TheDrakeMan

So where are the college districts?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

13% in, were still up

----------


## KramerDSP

> Ron is dominating Polk County! This is so awesome.


Polk County accounts for 20% of the entire Iowa caucus vote. 

Ron Paul has 28% with 25% of Polk County reporting. Romney is at 22%

There were 15,000 votes four years ago in Polk County.

30% of 15,000 votes is 4,500 votes. Amazing.

----------


## humanic

CNN

Paul 24
Romney 23
Santorum 23

13% Reporting

----------


## uninSTAAL

> what are you guys watching? 
> help, I'm kind of late.
> I have cspan2 on right now...
> 
> 
> I don't know what the hell is going on.


http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## ronpaulitician

Polk County is looking good. 

Only 14% reported right now, but Paul with a commanding 4% lead there over Romney and 8% lead over Santorum. That's a HUGE county. 

And just as I write it, the reporting there doubled to 27%. Paul now with a 5% lead over Romney and 7% lead over Santorum. That's 839 votes for Paul. Assuming the percentages hold, that'll get Paul another 2,500 votes in that county. He'll get over 3,000 votes in that county alone!

----------


## blazeKing

Entrance polls should get better for us as time goes on re: young organized voters getting to the caucus later

----------


## bchavez



----------


## KramerDSP

> So where are the college districts?


Look at Johnson (UIowa) and Story (ISU).

----------


## Cortes

So is Google the most accurate? C-Span and CNN= lol

----------


## camp_steveo

> what are you guys watching? 
> help, I'm kind of late.
> I have cspan2 on right now...
> 
> 
> I don't know what the hell is going on.


http://google.com/elections/ed/us/results

keep refreshing for updated results

----------


## zacharyrow

Woman on CNN said, "If you talk about ending wars and legalizing pot, you'll get a lot of votes." Okay...whatever.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

CNN starting the "Iowa doesnt mean anything" BS again

----------


## PursuePeace

> http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results


Thank you so much!
I was panicking over here..lol

----------


## flightlesskiwi

4th quarter miracle for Bachmann??  hahahahah!




> just an update on the real losers:
> gingrich - 13%
> perry - 10%
> Bachmann - 6% (isn't she from Iowa?  And won the Ames poll?  LOLOLOLOL!)
> Huntsman - 1%

----------


## dawnbt

I wish someone would slap Bill Kristol upside his smug, cocky head.

----------


## dustinp

HAHAHA, they are calling them out for denouncing Iowa if RP wins....on CNN

----------


## Nate1604

Perhaps the National Broadcasters Association is drafting the following press release:




> *"We regret to inform you that an unprecedented number of network control centers for all TV broadcasts satellites have experienced unexpected power outages and theft of equipment. We deeply apologize for any delays this may cause in reporting election results..."*

----------


## pauliticalfan

Jame Carville spewing bull

----------


## zacharyrow

Now they're saying Ron Paul can't win

----------


## KramerDSP

James Carville: "He's not going to be the nominee. I give him an enormous amount of credit. Enormous amount of credit. But he's not going to be the nominee."

----------


## AlexG

> 4th quarter miracle for Bachmann??  hahahahah!


Fox already officially declared that she will be in 6th place

----------


## opinionatedfool

> HAHAHA, they are calling them out for denouncing Iowa if RP wins....on CNN


OMG, I can't stand these fools!

----------


## BSU kid

It is interesting watching the call to des moines on CSPAN 2

----------


## Cortes

everybody:


DONT WATCH THE NEWS

WATCH GOOGLE

----------


## White Bear Lake

Bald guy on CNN whatshisname: "Republicans just don't want to vote for Romney. It's like giving a dog a pill and they just keep spitting it up. But Ron Paul will not be the nominee"

----------


## jax

f'ing lol at tea partiers voting for santorum. gotta be joking. meanwhile ron paul is the founder of the tea party

----------


## jordie

> what are you guys watching? 
> help, I'm kind of late.
> I have cspan2 on right now...
> 
> 
> I don't know what the hell is going on.


CNN Live Stream: http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

Google Live Results (fastest results, same thing as official Iowa page): http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## Lavitz

Bachmann is winning Howard County lol

----------


## JTforRP

We are watching the MSM realize their loss of control before our very eyes, folks.

----------


## ronpaulitician

If independents and youth increased in numbers greater than expected, and if Paul is getting their support as expected (or greater than), shouldn't we be up by more than just 1% on Romney/Santorum?

----------


## Jtorsella

This is incredible. This will be the greatest night of my life if we win.

----------


## libertybrewcity

> what are you guys watching? 
> help, I'm kind of late.
> I have cspan2 on right now...
> 
> 
> I don't know what the hell is going on.


winning!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Fox news just said Ron Paul is doing very well in Des Moines!

----------


## smithtg

hermanator on fox business.   what a loser

carville on CNN declaring ron paul isnt going to win and they dont like romney

----------


## Crotale

I still don't like how purple that map is though: http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## llepard

> We are watching the MSM realize their loss of control before our very eyes, folks.


WORD

It is a thing of beauty.

----------


## libertybrewcity

> This is incredible. This will be the greatest night of my life if we win.


ya seriously.

----------


## Inny Binny

> If independents and youth increased in numbers greater than expected, and if Paul is getting their support as expected (or greater than), shouldn't we be up by more than just 1% on Romney/Santorum?


Not if he's doing poorly with Republicans.

----------


## Nate1604

> CNN starting the "Iowa doesnt mean anything" BS again


RIGGHTTT, CNN randomly decided to spend huge sums of money dispatching camera trucks and staff to dozens of locations throughout Iowa, just to cover a "non-event"...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

The moron on CNN was a Clinton operative. Forget what he did. Him and George Stephanopoulos.

----------


## Cortes

*media whore says some bs*

 I DONT CARE

----------


## PursuePeace

Thanks jordie

----------


## humanic

Fox has Paul 25 Romney 24 Santorum 23

15% reporting

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...-caucus-jan-3/

----------


## RPES1

5 votes for cain what the $#@! LOL

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Current Vote Totals (last update 9:11p) [18% of total votes counted]:

    Ron Paul                        24%
    Rick Santorum            23%
    Mitt Romney              - 23%
    Newt Gingrich            - 13%
    Rick Perry                    - 10%
    Michele Bachmann  - 6%
    Jon Huntsman            1%
    No Preference        - 0
    Other                          0

----------


## TheDrakeMan

> I still don't like how purple that map is though: http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results


Rural areas. Our strong districts haven't been hit yet.

----------


## iamse7en

Intrade: Paul 55% Romney 35% Frothy 17%

----------


## blazeKing

For someone in the media to say a candidate "Won't win" or "Can't win"  is really really wrong.  That is for the voters to decide.  It's okay to say "this position may hurt him" or "this thing might hurt him"  but "He won't win" is really dangerous for democracy for a media personality to say.

----------


## Ekrub

Drink, Carl Cameron just called Ronnie unelectable on fox.

----------


## liveandletlive

> 5 votes for cain what the $#@! LOL


Cain's cousins....lol

----------


## ScottenBurgh

Erin Burnett with some love...!

----------


## smithtg

storyline is that dems crossed over and liberals got Paul to win.  keep watching they are all getting in line telling that story

----------


## bkreigh

> I still don't like how purple that map is though: http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results


Most of the map was Red but Obama still won.

----------


## Matthew5

Guess the Santorum surge was legit...this map is way too purple.

----------


## Brian Coulter

People say they're going to do stuff then they don't.  I've had to print, watch them and fill out, and then mail the voter registration forms in myself for about 10 of my friends and family.

----------


## PRIEST



----------


## Epic

Burnett says biggest Bond Investor loves Paul

----------


## PeteinLA

Whaaaa! These little babies in the media make me laugh.

Billy Kristol needs a nappy change.

----------


## justatrey

> Fox news just said Ron Paul is doing very well in Des Moines!


Yep I saw this but google has him behind right now  Less than 50% reporting though

----------


## flightlesskiwi

anyone watching Fox Business and heard Cavuto hound Cain about supporting Ron if he's the nominee??

he wouldn't answer.

Cain is a P.O.S.

----------


## liveandletlive

> For someone in the media to say a candidate "Won't win" or "Can't win"  is really really wrong.  That is for the voters to decide.  It's okay to say "this position may hurt him" or "this thing might hurt him"  but "He won't win" is really dangerous for democracy for a media personality to say.


i cant believe this is the country we live in

----------


## jax

> I still don't like how purple that map is though: http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results


awfully green where it matters!

----------


## mLakomy

Doug Wead is on NPR

----------


## Cortes

> awfully green where it matters!



+1

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Bachmann ahead in Howard County!!11!1!

----------


## moonbat

> We are watching the MSM realize their loss of control before our very eyes, folks.


I might watch more TV if it was like this...

----------


## Jtorsella

RON PAUL AT 50% ON INTRADE.

----------


## jax

john king pimping paul

----------


## jax

im DIEING!!!!!! pull away ron!!!!!!!

----------


## BSU kid

The big urban areas is where this will be won.

----------


## Jtorsella

COME ON RON! WE ARE ALL COUNTING ON YOU!!!

----------


## steph3n

> Yep I saw this but google has him behind right now  Less than 50% reporting though


The city, is in Polk County, the county called Des Moines is out east and more rural.

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Fuarkkkkkkkkk still only 13% reporting why the delay

----------


## skilt

Iowa city and where ever Iowa state is -- that's where we need to win this thing.

----------


## walt

We have a three way tie between Santorum, Romeny and OTHER....

----------


## wstrucke

have there been any new results?  it doesn't seem like the numbers are changing recently...

----------


## smithtg

> The big urban areas is where this will be won.


he will pull away there

----------


## icon124

damn these people count so slow.

----------


## PursuePeace

haha cspan2 caller speaking truth right now.

ron paul - walking talking constitution
other guys puppets.

----------


## Jtorsella

The coverage of Ron on cnn is very favorable.

----------


## daviddee

///

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## BSU kid

> he will pull away there


Doing well in Linn County as well, Cedar Rapids.

----------


## TheDrakeMan

We still haven't hit a lot of the big college areas that CNN was talking about earlier. They said it was going to be our territory. Plus Jefferson county.

----------


## Darthbrooklyn

Didnt Ron already win Polk county?

----------


## cdc482

I'm sketched out by CNN's surprise entrance poll redo. If Santorum wins, something sketchy happened.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Can we get this thread up to 5 stars?????

----------


## tbone717

What counties are the larger urban areas?

----------


## jsingh1022

> Fuarkkkkkkkkk still only 13% reporting why the delay


Hopefully it has nothing to do with the "undisclosed" location

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> Didnt Ron already win Polk county?


They are still counting, he is ahead though. Big margin.

----------


## Dianne

> Drink, Carl Cameron just called Ronnie unelectable on fox.


Some fool on CNN did the same thing, lmao....   said Paul is very dangerous... yes he is... to that maggot's pocketbook when the illuminati Federal Resever is crumbled to pieces; and can no longer pay this CNN pundit his blood money.

----------


## Revolution0918

> anyone watching Fox Business and heard Cavuto hound Cain about supporting Ron if he's the nominee??
> 
> he wouldn't answer.
> 
> Cain is a P.O.S.


saw that....then i ran through a wall

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

> I'm sketched out by CNN's surprise entrance poll redo. If Santorum wins, something sketchy happened.


Yeah that seemed shady.

----------


## Crotale

Ron Paul trending worldwide on twitter.

----------


## smithtg

> We still haven't hit a lot of the big college areas that CNN was talking about earlier. They said it was going to be our territory. Plus Jefferson county.


get those college kids some beer

----------


## bkreigh

> damn these people count so slow.


better safe than sorry IMO

----------


## seawolf

When Ron Win's Iowa in about Two Hours there needs to be the an INSTANT MONSTER MONEY BOMB!!!!

This will be extremely important and show the media that the RP Grassroots is totally committed and this win was no fluke!!!!

----------


## jax

rons strong counties havent been counted yet. i hope we pull away

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> This is incredible. This will be the greatest night of my life if we win.


Not for me, that will be January 20th 2013.

----------


## Dianne

Where do we see a live feed of the results?

----------


## vita3

He's winning the big city were 70% of Iowa votes come from.

Victory for Liberty tonite!

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Guess the Santorum surge was legit...this map is way too purple.


He should be easy to take out in a lot of other states. He hasn't had to hold up to attacks yet.

----------


## Chieppa1

Joe Perry on Twitter: "All the kids I talk to are into Ron Paul . They like his voting record. He's not a smiling grinning talking head spewing party BS."

----------


## wstrucke

> Where do we see a live feed of the results?


http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## cdw

15% reporting.. Ron 24, Frothy and Romney 23

----------


## virginiakid

> When Ron Win's Iowa in about Two Hours there needs to be the an INSTANT MONSTER MONEY BOMB!!!!
> 
> This will be extremely important and show the media that the RP Grassroots is totally committed and this win was no fluke!!!!


I'm in if Ron wins!

----------


## boethius27

> Where do we see a live feed of the results?


http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## PursuePeace

cspan2 - lots of ron paul callers

----------


## wstrucke

we seriously need to pull away by more than one or two hundred votes.  this is a nail biter.

----------


## Liberty74

> Could end up with Paul @ 30% ??


No! I wish but the entrance polls have Paul at 24% winning by 1 point over Mitt. Santorum was at 18% I believe.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Where do we see a live feed of the results?


http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## dawnbt

Regardless of the results, this is amazing exposure for Ron Paul.  People may take note and do some research to see what all the fuss is about and find that he's not "crazy" like he's been betrayed by the MSM, but really does make sense!

----------


## White Bear Lake

I've heard Ron Paul is absolutely womping in the cities, especially Des Moines.

----------


## Cyclone177

The live feed on Fox News is excellent.

----------


## skilt

> Joe Perry on Twitter: "All the kids I talk to are into Ron Paul . They like his voting record. He's not a smiling grinning talking head spewing party BS."


The Joe Perry as in MR. AEROSMITH geetarr player????

----------


## Jtorsella

Did you guys see the BOSSS Ron Paul tweet?
RonPaul Ron Paul 
@JonHuntsman we found your one Iowa voter, he's in Linn precinct 5 you might want to call him and say thanks.
16 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
Retweeted by allahpundit

----------


## evadmurd

College kids better start showing up.  Only 15% of vote so far.

----------


## MaxPower

We just keep clinging to a slight lead with each update so far...

----------


## BSU kid

Mitt took the lead in Linn County, Cedar Rapids

----------


## liveandletlive

whats up with these seniors lovin Santorum

----------


## cdc482

> http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results


Thanks. I felt dirty on CNN.com

----------


## Cyclone177

Real good talk about Paul.

----------


## PursuePeace

http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN/

talking to ron paul people

----------


## CTRattlesnake

18% in, Dr Paul still in the lead

MSM now trying to paint it as Romney vs Santorum....it never ends

----------


## opinionatedfool

> rons strong counties havent been counted yet. i hope we pull away


They are probably trying to find some way to change the votes.

----------


## liveandletlive

PAUL 24, SANTORUM 24

----------


## Cap

> Can we get this thread up to 5 stars?????


Yes, by all means.

----------


## Cyclone177

http://live.foxnews.com/

----------


## ghengis86

> Did you guys see the BOSSS Ron Paul tweet?
> RonPaul Ron Paul 
> @JonHuntsman we found your one Iowa voter, he's in Linn precinct 5 you might want to call him and say thanks.
> 16 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> Retweeted by allahpundit


like a baus

----------


## opinionatedfool

> 18% in, Dr Paul still in the lead
> 
> MSM now trying to paint it as Romney vs Santorum....it never ends


They are such fools it's stupid.

----------


## freejack

This is the most up-to-date feed.  Faster than google.

http://conservativedailynews.com/201...ate-live-blog/

----------


## Liberty74

> I've heard Ron Paul is absolutely womping in the cities, especially Des Moines.


Up by 6 points in those 2 counties with 28% reporting.

----------


## Cyclone177

Ed Rollins says the urban areas haven't been counted yet, says Ron will do real well there because of his GOTV and his movement.

----------


## PastaRocket848

Tied with frothy @24% on google.

----------


## Chieppa1

> The Joe Perry as in MR. AEROSMITH geetarr player????


Yes. THAT Joe Perry.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> whats up with these seniors lovin Santorum


Fox News and the television media in general have been telling them to like Santorum.

----------


## RonPaulSaveUS

On CNN, love seeing the Ron Paul supporter with a sign in his hand watching carefully over the vote counters!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

So when we win I think having Santorum nipping on Romneys tail is PERFECT for us!!!

----------


## Jingles

> I've heard Ron Paul is absolutely womping in the cities, especially Des Moines.


I bet. City results are going to take a bit to come in, that will be interesting.

----------


## nyrgoal99

> I've heard Ron Paul is absolutely womping in the cities, especially Des Moines.


That is what the CNN Iowa Map showed

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

If Santorum even just ties Ron, they will boost him to the moon and we'll never hear anything about Ron.

----------


## willwash

Romney in third with 18% reporting.  That's huge if it holds.

----------


## bluesc

> Did you guys see the BOSSS Ron Paul tweet?
> RonPaul Ron Paul 
> @JonHuntsman we found your one Iowa voter, he's in Linn precinct 5 you might want to call him and say thanks.
> 16 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> Retweeted by allahpundit


Hahahahahahaha

----------


## Created4

According to CNN Paul is leading among Evangelicals!

----------


## Crotale

Ron Paul now tied with Santorum on 24%.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

24% of caucus goers are indies....RP gets 48% of them.

----------


## Darthbrooklyn

I would love to see santorum beat Romney... that would take alot of winf out of romneys sails

----------


## MozoVote

Bachmann has really faded... she's only doing middling well in a few counties. It's pretty sad for a "straw poll winner". I think the pressure on her tomorrow will mount to drop out and allow more room for the anti-Romney vote to coalesce.

----------


## Anti Federalist

23 23 23 now

----------


## bunklocoempire

Oh oh, nervous twitch in my left eye....  It's only 4:30 out here but I could sure use a Gin & It!!

G-G-Gack!!

----------


## Crotale

Well, it was. 

Now three way tie at 23%.

----------


## AggieforPaul

These santorum supporters on CNN look and sous mentally retarded.

----------


## jax

ron down to 3rd

----------


## wstrucke

everyone i have heard interviewed talking about why they like Santorum sound like they're talking about Ron Paul.  obviously they have no clue and need a wake up call.

----------


## NiceneTruth

I am so sickened with Frothy... How did this guy get to this point. Really, isnt Iowa all about organization?

Looking forward to a big Paul rally here.

----------


## Jtorsella

WHATT WE'RE BEHIND

----------


## PastaRocket848

Crap 23 23 23 now

----------


## ctiger2

Go Ron Go ! ! !

----------


## camp_steveo

3 way tie at 23%

----------


## 118pass

> everyone i have heard interviewed talking about why they like Santorum sound like they're talking about Ron Paul.  obviously they have no clue and need a wake up call.


I laughed at one woman who said she wants Santorum because he's a true fiscal conservative.

----------


## jordie

> rons strong counties havent been counted yet. i hope we pull away


I'm still kinda worried. The north-west is going to go all purple.

----------


## BSU kid

Ron is winning Des Moines, losing Cedar Rapids

----------


## smithtg

still waiting on story county

freaking iowa city went to romney

----------


## Mini-Me

Three way tie between Santorum, Romney, and Paul, but Paul moved from first to third in terms of order, so Santorum may have a <1% lead at the moment.

...edged out by Romney now, with the same percentages.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> If Santorum even just ties Ron, they will boost him to the moon and we'll never hear anything about Ron.


We'll take care of Santorum He hasn't had to deal with us Paulites yet. 

Good luck Santorum!

----------


## icon124

Listening to Santorum supporters...they can't even tell you why they are supporting him...this is scary LOL

----------


## Liberty74

23 even errrrrr

----------


## cdc482

If Santorum wins, something sketchy happened. That Entrance poll showed him losing by 5%, and none of the other candidates fell...\

Then they redo the entrance poll...

----------


## libertyfanatic

That long pause at 15% must've been them cheating

----------


## pacu44

> Joe Perry on Twitter: "All the kids I talk to are into Ron Paul . They like his voting record. He's not a smiling grinning talking head spewing party BS."


His wife Billie is big into Campaign for Liberty... The Perry's are big into the Federal Reserve and fiat dollars, they are for Liberty....

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

24-24-24

Third

----------


## Crotale

Come on Iowa. PLEEEEASE!

----------


## bolil

Romney in third yet leading in delegates?

----------


## Muwahid

santorum is pissing me off >_> he shouldn't be over 20%

----------


## BSU kid

Mitt just jumped

----------


## pilby

1. Ron Paul
2. Santorum
3. Romney

so far. I can't Imagine a better ultimate result. Am I wrong?

----------


## Cortes

you people are such alarmists

----------


## Ekrub

$#@!, what's the outlook going forward?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> whats up with these seniors lovin Santorum


murdoch tweeted "vote for Santorum", dontchaknow?!?!

----------


## JTforRP

$#@!! Come on!

----------


## evadmurd

Where are the young people!?!?!

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

> If Santorum wins, something sketchy happened. That Entrance poll showed him losing by 5%, and none of the other candidates fell...\
> 
> Then they redo the entrance poll...


Yup... sigh

----------


## Hook

The last thing we want is Santorum to be second.  The MSM will talk about nothing but the "Santorum Surge" for the next 10 days, completely ignoring Ron Paul.

----------


## fatjohn

Msnbc is saying that Paul cannot do this again. But santorum is the guy that can grow from this. The $#@!.

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

VOTER FRAUD WATCH IT.

----------


## AlexG

If the campaign is overly confident, then I'm confident

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Im about to cry.......




Tears of joy!!!

----------


## steph3n

> you people are such alarmists


just watching the horse race

----------


## BSU kid

Santorum: 6,067
Mitt: 6,060
Paul: 6,018

----------


## willwash

It's so close it's killing me.

----------


## Created4

less than 100 votes separating top 3 - wow! This is going to go down to the wire...

----------


## Eryxis

My stomach hurts, I think my stress level is too high.

----------


## Crotale

Romney first right now, but only just. 

A Romney win would be worst case scenario. We really need to win Iowa, but we could take a Santorum win provided we finish in 2nd ahead of Romney. But if Romney wins Iowa, it's all over.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Down to 3rd

ouch

----------


## JoshS

we just dropped a percent. 3-way tie

----------


## yaz

Paul campaign said that they will meet or exceed entrance polls which would mean a win.

----------


## smithtg

too much MSM and not enough internet in those rural counties.  They all got their rabbit ears and directv and nothing else

----------


## BSU kid

Emmet County..."Other" is winning

----------


## RDM

> Didnt Ron already win Polk county?


Only 27% reporting so far. It's going to be a long night.

----------


## Mini-Me

> you people are such alarmists


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAlVKgl_zCQ

----------


## pacu44

> The Joe Perry as in MR. AEROSMITH geetarr player????


Yes, he and wife Billie are End the Fed, hard money folks... Very nice and aware...

----------


## Razmear

Dallas County was Green (Paul) a minute ago, now Romney +350 over Paul in 3rd?
http://iowacaucus.com/results/


its a bit left of des moinse

----------


## jax

RON JUST TOOK BACK IOWA CITY!

----------


## happyphilter

Should have known better than to count on the young crowd.

----------


## jersdream

Shady santorum precincts :@!!

hah j/k...sorta...maybe...I don't know sadly!

----------


## nyrgoal99

26% are independents where ron is getting 45-50% which is more than the polls before the election.

That is 12-13% alone

----------


## smithtg

3 way tie is the perfect fix IMO.  They can say it wasnt but gimmie a break

----------


## Sola_Fide

Come on people!  Were so close!

----------


## matt0611

On my map I've noticed all the counties that have cities are going to Ron, this is a good sign IMO

----------


## Nathan Hale

Ahhh - Ron now in 3rd with 25% reporting!

----------


## WD-NY

Ron is taking 37% of first time caucusers!!

----------


## SilentBull

freaking 3rd place right now.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Everything CNN is talking about with the entrance polling is EXACTLY the only way to defeat Obama.

Ron Paul will bring the GOP Young, New, Apathetic voters that Obama CLEARLY would take if the GOP gives the nomination to ANY other candidate.

Message to MSM, GOP, Ron Paul is the ONLY candidate that can beat Obama, if that is what your party truly wants to do.

----------


## Created4

Most of the counties were Paul is leading have a very low percentage reporting right, compared to the counties where Santorum is leading.

----------


## 118pass

Jefferson County, the only county anyone but Mitt/Huck won in '08, won by ROn is still going uncounted along with Davis County on Mizzou border.  Davis was a strong county for Ron in '08.

----------


## bunklocoempire

*Go Seabiscuit!! Go!!!  Pour it on!!*

----------


## Cortes

Big lead in Johnson and Des Moines

----------


## BSU kid

Why such few votes in Iowa City

----------


## king_nothing_

I'm freaking out right now.

----------


## Cortes

> Most of the counties were Paul is leading have a very low percentage reporting right, compared to the counties where Santorum is leading.


Because they have bigger urban populations

----------


## jersdream

We got to remember, entrance/exit polls aren't accurate to the T, and entrance polls less so because you can still get swayed inside.

----------


## libertythor

> Should have known better than to count on the young crowd.


The youth vote is only a complement.  Only about 15% of the population in Iowa is 18-29.

----------


## Crotale

This is too much to take.

----------


## pauladin

I cannot stop trembling.

----------


## cdc482

ooops

----------


## eduardo89

> freaking 3rd place right now.


Relax it's less than 100 between 1st and 3rd

----------


## avrpatsfan

I'm so on edge right now.

----------


## MadTheologian

Three way tie!

----------


## fletcher

Just got back from my caucus.  Ron got 37 votes, second to newt with 39.  At least 3 of the 4 delegates elected were Ron Paul people.

----------


## opinionatedfool

What counties are we watching for high vote numbers?

----------


## jkob

this looks so close wow

----------


## pauliticalfan

Losing by 57 votes. VERY CLOSE.

----------


## jordie

Is it the raw votes that count or the counties? Cause looks like Santorum is killing the counties... :/

----------


## RPfan1992

Ron moved to 2nd now.

----------


## nyrgoal99

> I cannot stop trembling.


same

----------


## mport1

I am about to have a heart attack.

----------


## virginiakid

I wonder if there is any voter fraud going on?

----------


## Crotale

Ron's back to second.

----------


## nyrgoal99

> Is it the raw votes that count or the counties? Cause looks like Santorum is killing the counties... :/


some are very small

----------


## Hook

> Romney first right now,* but only just*. 
> 
> A Romney win would be worst case scenario. We really need to win Iowa, but we could take a Santorum win provided we finish in 2nd ahead of Romney. But if Romney wins Iowa, it's all over.


You can tell you are English from that phrase.  We never use it here in the states.

It is interesting how we speak the same language, but our idioms are divergent.

----------


## jax

back into 2nd

----------


## Created4

CNN had 3 waves of polls from those entering, and Ron won. So that's what we have to hold out hope for!

----------


## PaleoForPaul

Ron is winning some of the counties that Romney won in 2008...That has to be a good sign.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> Fox News and the television media in general have been telling them to like Santorum.


    The average age of a Fox News viewer is 65.

----------


## Cortes

forget Santorum. He wins in counties with very small populations. Look to the city vote.

----------


## BSU kid

We are falling in Davenport

----------


## bluesc

GO RON!

----------


## avrpatsfan

Ron Paul campaign headquarters in Iowa still doesn't look packed yet. Ron Paul supporters haven't finished voting yet.

----------


## smithtg

maddow our liberal bitch friend more or less talking ron up

----------


## Sublyminal

.... What the hell were the idiots in Emmet thinking? 100+ voting for Other? Why the hell did they even bother showing up?

----------


## Crotale

I've been using http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results, which is great but it only shows percentage. Has anyone got a feed which has no. of votes as well?

----------


## ElizabethR

Ugh Santorum. Nough said...

----------


## InTradePro

> freaking 3rd place right now.


2nd now

----------


## willwash

If we lose to Romney by 100 votes or some $#@! like that, we're going to get buried in the "Romney wins!" talks - everyone will ignore how well Ron Paul did.

----------


## PaleoForPaul

Palin on Cavuto, what happened to her hair.

----------


## terp

Looks like I picked the wrong week to stop drinking.

----------


## pacu44

Kraugty on saying this is a dissapointing night because the late deciders, Paul isnt registering... Gee I wonder why my tv talking head...

----------


## InTradePro

> I've been using http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results, which is great but it only shows percentage. Has anyone got a feed which has no. of votes as well?


http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/ia

----------


## dbill27

Don't know if it's been mentioned yet but, Joe Perry on Twitter just now repping paul

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> This is too much to take.


25%, go outside and get some air real quick

Get a snack

----------


## smithtg

msnbc making point that Ron is only one with following and money to take on Romney

----------


## BSU kid

> I've been using http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results, which is great but it only shows percentage. Has anyone got a feed which has no. of votes as well?


http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...a-caucus-jan-3

----------


## Inny Binny

If Ron Paul is taking near 50% among the 26% of Independents, that means he's getting well under 20% among Republicans.

----------


## avrpatsfan

If Santorum didn't suddenly become relevant we'd be in 1st right now.

----------


## Hook

Where are you guys seeing the state-wide aggregate totals?  All I see on Google is county maps.

----------


## mac_hine

I can barely function right now. All I can do is refresh google and read posts. What is wrong with me?

----------


## pacu44

> If we lose to Romney by 100 votes or some $#@! like that, we're going to get buried in the "Romney wins!" talks - everyone will ignore how well Ron Paul did.


I got news for you, Ron could take 50% and they will ignore it...

----------


## RonRules

> forget Santorum. He wins in counties with very small populations. Look to the city vote.


Yes, that's KEY.

----------


## White Bear Lake

Iowa City and Ames haven't come in yet.  We need BIG margins here.

Sioux City is going to come in big for Santorum.

----------


## papajohn56

Ugh.  I'm going to the gym, need to get rid of some frustration.  Santorum is a joke as a human being

----------


## AlexG

> I've been using http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results, which is great but it only shows percentage. Has anyone got a feed which has no. of votes as well?


http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...a-caucus-jan-3

----------


## Jtorsella

This is a nail biter.

----------


## Nate1604

BROKERED CONVENTION HERE WE COME!!!!!

----------


## Liberty74

> I've been using http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results, which is great but it only shows percentage. Has anyone got a feed which has no. of votes as well?


http://www.cbsnews.com/primary-elect...shtml?state=IA

----------


## louisiana4liberty

Ron Paul support positively correlated with areas that have internet access, population centers that disseminate information!

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

back in 2nd

----------


## A. Havnes

I think I'm going to throw up.  I can't take this nail-biting anxiety!  Maybe I'll turn in for the night and check out the winners tomorrow...

----------


## escapinggreatly

> Should have known better than to count on the young crowd.


How do you know where the young vote is? They're at home, not at college.




> Why such few votes in Iowa City


See above. The students are in their home counties.

----------


## Matthew5

30% reported
Mitt Romney* (R)*
7,425
23%Ron Paul* (R)*
7,375
23%Rick Santorum* (R)*
7,358
23%

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> If Ron Paul is taking near 50% among the 26% of Independents, that means he's getting well under 20% among Republicans.


   Paul is scoring low among Republicans because Republicans are hooked on this vile neocon radio: Limbaugh, Hannity, Levin, etc..

----------


## pacu44

I wonder what this would look like if we got the same coverage as everyone else?

----------


## PaleoForPaul

> If Ron Paul is taking near 50% among the 26% of Independents, that means he's getting well under 20% among Republicans.


When CNN showed the vote among Republicans it was pretty close but Ron was in third.

----------


## steph3n

> .... What the hell were the idiots in Emmet thinking? 100+ voting for Other? Why the hell did they even bother showing up?


voting for lawn gnome reagan.

----------


## RDM

> Why such few votes in Iowa City


People need to be patient, It all comes down to how many speakers each precinct had which takes more time, thus slower process.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

back in 3rd

----------


## axlr

I'm really scared...

----------


## JoshS

I wonder what these numbers would look like if the MSM didn't replace Newt with Santorum at the last second.

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

Palin is on FOX Business right now claiming that Americans are "weary of war because we need to stop spending so much abroad and bring that money back home"....

----------


## BSU kid

The votes are within a couple hundred

----------


## jordie

> I've been using http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results, which is great but it only shows percentage. Has anyone got a feed which has no. of votes as well?


yep. CNN page is pretty good with being up to date almost as fast as the google one and has the numbers: http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/ia

----------


## EuRa

> I wonder what these numbers would look like if the MSM didn't replace Newt with Santorum at the last second.


This

----------


## svobody

Gonna be so annoyed if the media stole this from us by pumping Frothy.

----------


## willwash

No preference? You can put "no preference" on your ballot?? WTF?

----------


## tajitj

Watch these counties Woodbury, Story,  and Johnson these might determine winner from now on.

----------


## tbone717

> yep. CNN page is pretty good with being up to date almost as fast as the google one and has the numbers: http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/ia


The fox one has pictures and a map.  A little easier to read

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...a-caucus-jan-3

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## dawnbt

> Not for me, that will be January 20th 2013.


My birthday!  Would be the best present ever!!!

----------


## avrpatsfan

Looks like we're down 2,000 votes.

----------


## raginggran

This is great!  America is getting educated on Dr. Paul right now!   The talking heads days are numbered!!

RPFTW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dcjones

Paul is clearly ahead in Polk county with a small amount of vote counted.  Done!  I am predicting a Paul win.

----------


## cavalier973

is Iowa winner take all or proportional?

----------


## CanadaBoy

Dammit Romney is in first.

----------


## pacu44

Paul 28% Romney 22%? I dont see it but I am hearing this...

----------


## Chieppa1

Sarah Palin on FBN, saying ignoring Ron Paul is bad for the GOP.

----------


## Sweman

Come on Jeffersoooooooooon!!!!

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

Palin basically saying if the GOP marginalizes Paul and his supporters - the "GOP is gonna lose"...

"The worst thing the GOP thing can do is marginalize Paul and his supporters."

----------


## xRedfoxx

Palin just said that the GOP would be remiss to isolate Ron Paul on Fox Business right now.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Palin is on FOX Business right now claiming that Americans are "weary of war because we need to stop spending so much abroad and bring that money back home"....


Palin is a lot like my dad. Almost at RP but not quite.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> I've been using http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results, which is great but it only shows percentage. Has anyone got a feed which has no. of votes as well?


http://m.npr.org/

----------


## MJU1983

Come on Ron!

----------


## virginiakid

MSM needs to stop pimping candidates and report the news.

----------


## PursuePeace

> I think I'm going to throw up.  I can't take this nail-biting anxiety!  Maybe I'll turn in for the night and check out the winners tomorrow...


no, you have to stay and suffer just like the rest of us...

----------


## avrpatsfan

> is Iowa winner take all or proportional?


It's proportional.

----------


## llepard

> Very glad to see the improvement over 2008.. Good to see that ALL of America is not stupid.


Right, only a large portion.

----------


## BSU kid

> Paul 28% Romney 22%? I dont see it but I am hearing this...


In Polk County

----------


## MadTheologian

Palin: The worst thing GOP could do is marginalise RP and his followers. (Fox Business)

----------


## stomper4x4

> BROKERED CONVENTION HERE WE COME!!!!!


This would be good because RP supporters are the only ones who know WTF that means.

----------


## camp_steveo

Palin also called Paul isolationist

----------


## RickyJ

> Palin is on FOX Business right now claiming that Americans are "weary of war because we need to stop spending so much abroad and bring that money back home"....


hmmm, I bet she is only saying this cause Paul is doing so well despite the non-stop attacks against him.

----------


## ElizabethR

> Palin basically saying if the GOP marginalizes Paul and his supporters - the "GOP is gonna lose"...
> 
> "The worst thing the GOP thing can do is marginalize Paul and his supporters."


Smartest thing to ever come out of that woman's mouth.

----------


## rodo1776

Polk County Baby. I smell votes. GO RON

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

I need a live Fox stream...help?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Palin just said that the GOP would be remiss to isolate Ron Paul on Fox Business right now.


she also said that she doesn't agree with his foreign policy and calls it isolationist.

edit to add:  third party talk.  that Ron going 3rd party would mean incumbent wins.


well, guess what, Palin.  Ron doesn't need to run 3rd party.  no matter what, NO ONE BUT PAUL!!

----------


## mosquitobite

> Palin: The worst thing GOP could do is marginalise RP and his followers. (Fox Business)


*thumbs up*

----------


## BSU kid

> Looks like we're down 2,000 votes.


Huh?

----------


## MadTheologian

Third Party= four more years of Obama.

----------


## Liberty74

> Palin is on FOX Business right now claiming that Americans are "weary of war because we need to stop spending so much abroad and bring that money back home"....


And with her defending Paul yesterday, she is preparing herself for an endorsement.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Just got in from work. Has Paul won yet?

----------


## Crotale

Romney's gaining. Up by a percentage point now.

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

FWIW, the MSM is so behind in their reporting on precinct totals...

----------


## ellioso

http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/ia

down 200 at the moment

----------


## iamse7en

I'm fearing we lost momentum.

----------


## stomper4x4

> Third Party= four more years of Obama.

----------


## Cortes

It feels good seeing him lead in the big cities

----------


## moonshine5757

romney really in the lead?

----------


## Razmear

http://iowacaucus.com/results/

----------


## mosquitobite

> she also said that she doesn't agree with his foreign policy and calls it isolationist.


But listen to what she's saying between the lines:

"Hey look, I disagree with the guy! (she's gotta say this to keep the neocons in her corner) but if you care about the PARTY - you're stupid to marginalize Ron Paul's followers."  (ie: look idiots - they have a solid 15% nationally - good luck winning without them!)

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

I'm nevous a whore in church right now. We need the power of TOADY!


Come on POLK COUNTY. BRING US HOME BABY!

----------


## Carehn

Mittens is pulling away.

----------


## sailingaway

> This would be good because RP supporters are the only ones who know WTF that means.


Not necessarily the party holds a lot of cards in that case. We'll see. Msnbc is trying to say Santorum is the evangelical candidate even though Ron had more evangelical support in their entrance poll

----------


## steph3n

> I'm fearing we lost momentum.


It hasn't even started...yet.

----------


## dcjones

Yes Polk is the key.  And RP is clearly ahead.  Not worried now.

----------


## PaleoForPaul

Rofl, the reptilian Kristol is on Fox News.

----------


## liveandletlive

my hand hurts from clicking refresh and i aint watching the media coverage

PLEASE GOD....LET THE GOOD DOCTOR WIN THIS.

ONCE IN A WHILE LET THE GOOD GUYS WIN!

----------


## MadTheologian

> 


That's Palin's quote, not mine.  Alas, my husband agrees with her.

----------


## JTforRP

Don't worry yet, guys. Just think, WALKING INTO THE BOOTHS, Paul was in the lead according to CNN. Whos more likely to change their minds, Paul supporters or Romney/Santorum supporters? Numbers say them.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> Third Party= four more years of Obama.


   If Republicans don't pick Ron Paul they deserve four more years of Obama.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

Guys, we got this, the media is reporting the precincts in this order to make it look close for ratings, Ron Paul has got this!

----------


## devil21

So this Iowa election appears to be the youngens vs the blue hairs.  Grandson vs. Grandma

----------


## RonRules

Ron is doing well in the big cities and it takes time to count all those votes. I think it's looking good.

----------


## ctiger2

> I'm fearing we lost momentum.


This is the same BEARISH SENTIMENT that happens to Silver/Gold right before they launch. Thank You!

----------


## ellioso

It's weird that CNN supposedly has counted more vote's than the Iowa GOP/Google tracker has which is official.

----------


## Jtorsella

Oh geez it's really close.

----------


## InTradePro

> Looks like we're down 2,000 votes.


You mean 200

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> I'm fearing we lost momentum.


There is no momentum. The voters occurred at the same time without any media in between.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

oh, i get it.

and i get that it's Ron Paul vs. the Status Quo.  and we aren't gonna vote for the Status Quo.




> But listen to what she's saying between the lines:
> 
> "Hey look, I disagree with the guy! (she's gotta say this to keep the neocons in her corner) but if you care about the PARTY - you're stupid to marginalize Ron Paul's followers."  (ie: look idiots - they have a solid 15% nationally - good luck winning without them!)

----------


## stomper4x4

> That's Palin's quote, not mine.  Alas, my husband agrees with her.


I was right there with ya hence the eyeroll

----------


## Jack Bauer

CNN says Frothy up 27 to Ron and Romney's 21.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Palin: The worst thing GOP could do is marginalise RP and his followers. (Fox Business)


That ship has already sailed.

----------


## Matthew5

Jon Huntsman - You know your campaign is hopeless when you're losing to "Other"

----------


## sailingaway

> Romney's gaining. Up by a percentage point now.


What channel? Msnbc still has the top three all at 23%

----------


## BSU kid

Just won JOHNSON county

----------


## moonshine5757

seriously how do you guys know ron paul is doing well? i like optimism but not the blind variety

----------


## Andrew Ryan

I can't take this anymore.

----------


## Crotale

This is what worries me most....

Turnout:

17-29 - 15%
30-44 - 16%
45-64 - 42%
65+ - 26%

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Looks like we're down 2,000 votes.


It's a couple hundred, not thousand

----------


## libertythor

> So this Iowa election appears to be the youngens vs the blue hairs.  Grandson vs. Grandma


Let's not go there.  The 18-29 group is only like 15% of Iowa's population.  

This just means that we need to focus harder on reaching out to seniors.

----------


## dcjones

> Ron is doing well in the big cities and it takes time to count all those votes. I think it's looking good.


Agreed.  Looking at the states the Santorum leads have been counted mostly.  RP leads are taking longer to tally.  Especially Polk which is huge.  Looks good!!

----------


## ghengis86

nothign has updated recently??  what gives

----------


## PastaRocket848

Damn.  Going south a bit.  We still have the big cities and college towns to come though.

----------


## Johncjackson

> Ron is doing well in the big cities and it takes time to count all those votes. I think it's looking good.


Yep and Mitt and Santorum got boosts from small counties where they are doing well being counted/reported faster. Paul had almost a 200 vote lead in Polk with only 27% counted, as one example.

plus Mitt's best/Paul's worst larger county has majority reported. I don't know overall, though- could still be very close.

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

Wait for the MSM to start "caling" the race for someone....  Once that happens, we know to put on our tin foil hats and start preparing for a re-count.... lol.

----------


## mport1

If the MSM hadn't manufactured the surge, Ron Paul wins by a landslide.

----------


## gjdavis60

If the spreads hold in the large counties where we are leading, we will do fine at the end.

----------


## pacu44

> she also said that she doesn't agree with his foreign policy and calls it isolationist.
> 
> edit to add:  third party talk.  that Ron going 3rd party would mean incumbent wins.
> 
> 
> well, guess what, Palin.  Ron doesn't need to run 3rd party.  no matter what, NO ONE BUT PAUL!!


Damage already done... I am done with the R's... I have been insulted along with the candidate I support... they can bomb them selves in a santorum...

NO ONE BUT PAUL...

IF Paul loses and decides not to go 3rd party for his sons possible future, I vote third party...

----------


## Crotale

> What channel? Msnbc still has the top three all at 23%


http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/ia

----------


## opinionatedfool

> This is what worries me most....
> 
> Turnout:
> 
> 17-29 - 15%
> 30-44 - 16%
> 45-64 - 42%
> 65+ - 26%


Darn young people. Is it that hard to show up?

----------


## ctiger2

> Third Party, *Romney, Santorum* = four more years of Obama.


*FIXED*
*
NO ONE BUT RON PAUL CAN BEAT BARACK OBAMA*

----------


## nyrgoal99

> This is what worries me most....
> 
> Turnout:
> 
> 17-29 - 15%
> 30-44 - 16%
> 45-64 - 42%
> 65+ - 26%


That is bad. 17-29 turned out great

30-44 let us down

----------


## Chieppa1

> This is what worries me most....
> 
> Turnout:
> 
> 17-29 - 15%
> 30-44 - 16%
> 45-64 - 42%
> 65+ - 26%


Yeah. This.

----------


## yeshuaisiam

The ratio of Dallas county votes for Romney does not look right compared to all the other counties.

----------


## pacu44

why is the FOX feed coming from the Romney stage?

Jeez... America died in 1913, that much is obvious to me...

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> Let's not go there.  The 18-29 group is only like 15% of Iowa's population.  
> 
> This just means that we need to focus harder on reaching out to seniors.


   Seniors= Fox News zombies and Limbaugh dittoheads. If the under 45 group won't get up off of their asses and vote for Ron Paul then we've lost this country.

----------


## Brian Coulter

> That's Palin's quote, not mine.  Alas, my husband agrees with her.



divorce

----------


## nyrgoal99

Santorum should slip as most of the small counties have already voted.

----------


## terp

Looks like I picked the wrong week to stop taking amphetamines.

----------


## Joey Wahoo

If our support holds in the larger precints (which will be the last to report) then we'll win this.  We've stayed very close even as the Santorum strongholds came in.  Looking good.

----------


## steph3n

> The ratio of Dallas county votes for Romney does not look right compared to all the other counties.


The fact that it updated with almost every vote for romney, was very screwy to me.

----------


## llepard

Go corporal !  You do us proud

----------


## moonshine5757

anyone have factual good news for Ron Paul?

----------


## daviddee

///

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Army guy on CNN supporting Ron Paul then they cut the feed.

----------


## devil21

CNN just chopped off the Paul HQ feed when an active duty soldier started talking about why he supports RP.  Typical.

----------


## rawful

CNN pulled the plug.

----------


## RPES1

cnn lost connection with a ron paul supporter, imagine that.

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

Sop are they just going to sit on these numbers for an hour to let Santorum and Romney sit in peoples heads during primtime ?  I guess so.

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

LMAO CNN lost the feed SO OBVIOUS

----------


## bluesc

BS did CNN just lose their feed with a solider giving the antiwar speech.

----------


## nyrgoal99

CNN just took off the army troop!!!!!!!

----------


## ElizabethR

> Looks like I picked the wrong week to stop taking amphetamines.


Getting the vodka out...

----------


## EuRa

Coincidence that a man in the army was talking about Ron Paul, and they "lost connection"??

----------


## LibertyPhanatic

Haha. Did they just really cut off the solider praising Paul?!? Unbelievable!

----------


## louisiana4liberty

Ron Paul got the independent vote and liberal vote by a landslide.  He is the only one to beat Obama.

----------


## wstrucke

holy crap, cnn just cut off the active duty military officer defending Paul's FP

----------


## fcofer

BULL$#@!! Technical difficulties and they had to cut off that awesome active-duty soldier who was about to educate everyone on Ron's foreign policy! RIGHT.

----------


## axiomata

CNN just happened to lose video connection to a soldier supporting Paul.

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

of course they just lost the feed....no surprise an intelligent soldiers views erased by the MSM

----------


## JTforRP

LOL AT THAT FEED! 


"Back to Romney"

----------


## CTRattlesnake

They just had a soldier on CNN and he was backing up RP's foreign policy big time....


but the signal went down. 


The censorship continues

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## akalucas

omg they cut the feed on the troop talking pro paul..right when he was going to talk about 9/11 lol

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Thinking Paul would have won had it not been for the last-minute media push for Santorum.

----------


## amyre

Seriously CNN with the broken news feed of the soldier defending Ron Paul's foreign policy.  You should be ashamed.

----------


## sailingaway

> Seniors= Fox News zombies and Limbaugh dittoheads. If the youth won't get up off of their asses and vote for Ron Paul then we've lost this country.


No they have been lied to about Ron's plan for social security and they keep not addressing that

----------


## PaleoPaul

I feel like giving up

----------


## LiveToWin

Soldier explaining why he supports Ron Paul. Oppps, CNN triped over the wire. Signal Lost.

----------


## jordie

Hah BS. CNN just "lost" the feed as an active Army member was talking positively about Paul's foreign policy.

----------


## PaleoForPaul

The soldier say Israel, CUT THE FEED!  Back to AIPAC supporter Wolf Blitzer.

----------


## 69360

screw you cnn. active duty says rp is right and you "lose the feed"

----------


## cnmcalpi

Did you guys see that $#@! on CNN? They "lost connection" when they interviewed a soldier that was speaking of his support for Paul and  saying that Israel can defend itself well enough to leave them to Iran.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRR  RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!

----------


## ONUV

i wish i were as confident as some of you. this frothy bs infuriates me.

----------


## Chieppa1

Joe Perry on Twitter: "Joe Perry
Obama hasn't done anything close to what he promised he'd do.didn't get my vote and I got lotta grief. Well,my votes for Ron Paul."

"Joe Perry
Not saying who to vote for. Just have open mind and figure a sm handful of people own very large perportion of tv ,Internet, papers."

----------


## svobody

How the f do we only have 31% in. it's 2 hours after the vote started. WTF

----------


## moonbat

> Damage already done... I am done with the R's... I have been insulted along with the candidate I support... they can bomb them selves in a santorum...
> 
> NO ONE BUT PAUL...
> 
> IF Paul loses and decides not to go 3rd party for his sons possible future, I vote third party...


Yep... That's exactly what I was thinking when I was watching her.

----------


## jcarcinogen

He was just about to say 'Israel can take care of itself' when the cam malfunctioned.

----------


## Ekrub

Lol my wife is freaking out about the feed being cut. I just nodded my head and smiled

----------


## jumpyg1258

LOL CNN just had a soldier talking about how he supports Paul and not even like 15 seconds in, it "mysteriously" malfunctions.

----------


## justatrey

OMG Technical Difficulties AGAIN CNN?

----------


## gjdavis60

Over 2000 people in the Grassroots forum!

----------


## Adversary

CNN just cut the feed when a soldier was defending Ron Paul's foreign policy

----------


## Epic

> Nate Silver:  Southern Iowa, where Ron Paul is running well, has also been slow to report results.


Super.

----------


## BSU kid

We need iowa County to come in big for us.

----------


## Eric21ND

What timing for CNN to cut the feed haha...so obvious!

----------


## JohnGalt1225

Everyone seems to be in a panic but I'm doing fine.  I've dreamt of this night many times, I've dreamt of Ron Paul being above 20% for a long time.  We have the GOTV, the Ron Paul strongholds haven't come in yet, and or haven't finished being counted.  We can win this thing.

----------


## pauladin

I hear that santorum is only so high because the rural counties where he strong are able to report quickly because of low amount of votes. Cities take longer to count, where ron is strong. Any truth to this?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> screw you cnn. active duty says rp is right and you "lose the feed"


ya very "interesting" timing of a 'technical glitch'

----------


## gmc1988

They totally cut that corporal's mic off. Unbelievable!!! Well, not unbelievable, but you know.

----------


## Cortes

TURN OFF YOUR TELEVISIONS

----------


## libertybrewcity

Can we get this thread to 5 stars???????!!!!!!!

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

24 24 22 Paul

----------


## dcjones

Corp. Jesse Thorton just got cut off on CNN 'feed problems'  just when he was saying why he was voting for RP.  THen they quickly switched to cover the Romney Headquarters.  Feed is perfect for Romney Headquarters.

----------


## tempest

> The fox one has pictures and a map.  A little easier to read
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...a-caucus-jan-3


The Fox one is annoying for one reason: it has a video of camera pointed at campaign HQ of exclusively one candidate: Mitt Willard Romney

----------


## opinionatedfool

Here is an Iowa country population map

http://www.digital-topo-maps.com/county-map/iowa.shtml

----------


## kpitcher

You can watch U of Michigan winning the Sugar Bowl on ESPN to help take the edge off

----------


## wstrucke

> TURN OFF YOUR TELEVISIONS


WHY WHAT'S UP

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> I need a live Fox stream...help?



http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...a-caucus-jan-3

----------


## Xenophage

CNN is showing us down by a couple hundred to Romney now wtf!!!!!!

----------


## papajohn56

Story county should help Paul with Ames

----------


## iamse7en

Not looking good guys.

----------


## Machiavelli

That army video needs to go viral

----------


## libertybrewcity

> TURN OFF YOUR TELEVISIONS


why?

----------


## jcarcinogen

Wow that was crazy.

----------


## tbone717

Guys relax, we are strong in the largest populated counties.  And those counties have a lot of reporting to do still particularly Polk.  Polk is at 28% reported, Paul is in the lead there.  If the same percentages remain as the results come in there Paul takes the lead state wide.

----------


## RPfan1992

dang paul is in third.

----------


## RadioDJforPaul

Looks like I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue.

----------


## Jtorsella

OH NO: MR 24 RS 24 RP 22

----------


## pen_thief

Did you guys just see that BS on CNN? They cut out when an active duty soldier was asked why he voted for Ron Paul. He said it was worse to go around starting wars and mentioned the word ISRAEL and then... CUT...."technical difficulties." 

*rage*

----------


## wstrucke

> You can watch U of Michigan winning the Sugar Bowl on ESPN to help take the edge off


no thanks, brah

----------


## Hook

I don't like how close this is.  The closer the vote, the easier it is to cheat on the count.

----------


## Dublin4Paul

I seriously think I might throw up from the anticipation/fear/optimism/pessimism. Wow, did not expect to have this feeling today.

----------


## Johncjackson

> anyone have factual good news for Ron Paul?


He's basically in a 3way tie and leads in larger counties that have a lot of votes still to count. Does that count?

----------


## stomper4x4

> 24 24 22 Paul


Crap

----------


## Mark37snj

OMFG CNN JUST CUT OFF A TWO TOUR AFGANISTAN WAR VET BECAUSE HE WAS SUPPORTING RON PAULS POSITION OF BRINGING THE TROOPS HOME!!!!!

----------


## Created4

> Corp. Jesse Thorton just got cut off on CNN 'feed problems'  just when he was saying why he was voting for RP.  THen they quickly switched to cover the Romney Headquarters.  Feed is perfect for Romney Headquarters.


Yes, I saw this! He was just starting to answer the question as to why some Republicans thought it was too dangerous to bring our troops home. He said "I think it will be more dangerous to stay over there and starting picking our wars with countries like Iran....." then got cut off. They have not gone back to him yet.

----------


## SneakyFrenchSpy

Soldier interviewed on CNN talks up Ron Paul. Just as he's saying Israel can take care of itself, feed goes down... Ari Fleischer was rather amused in the background. How typical

----------


## yeshuaisiam

DON'T WORRY.  That was Dallas county that put Mitt ahead.  93% reporting.  Only panic if polk goes to mitt.

----------


## KingNothing

> anyone have factual good news for Ron Paul?


Take a look at the map.  The areas where Romney is doing best have high report-in totals already.  Our areas are still rolling in.

I'm optimistic.

----------


## White Bear Lake

Crap, we're in 3rd at 24/24/22

----------


## Matthew5

Why the heck are people wasting their time watching TV? Did you think the bias and BS was magically going to cease? Just watch the raw numbers!

----------


## TheDrakeMan

We still have Story and few other counties

----------


## Standing Liberty

> LOL CNN just had a soldier talking about how he supports Paul and not even like 15 seconds in, it "mysteriously" malfunctions.


Just saw that. Dispicable. I hope people wake up
to this manipulation of our nation.

----------


## dcjones

Early surge of results.  Now taking foooorrrreeeevvveeerrrr!

----------


## Crotale

Santorum - 24
Romney - 24
Paul - 22 

We're slipping

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Fox site hasn't updated in minutes

----------


## AlexG

> Why the heck are people wasting their time watching TV? Did you think the bias and BS was magically going to cease? Just watch the raw numbers!


It's entertaining, leave us alone

----------


## sailingaway

Do yours show the percentage of votes in? I'm not going to get too excited about a couple hundred votes in any direction until right at the end

----------


## Drivingrain

Thank goodness Dallas County is just about done; 27/29 precincts in.  Romney country

----------


## wstrucke

who the hell votes for the Grinch after Christmas?

----------


## rodo1776

Story county and Polk County. Comin in big. Hold on folks.

----------


## Falseflagop

Amazing once the Soldier said that starting new wars would be and Israel can defend themselves, they CUT HIM OFF !! Seems like the soldiers also know who is send them to war imo!!

Santorum??? Are you kidding me, he is being used to steal this thin imho !

----------


## TheDrakeMan

> Guys relax, we are strong in the largest populated counties.  And those counties have a lot of reporting to do still particularly Polk.  Polk is at 28% reported, Paul is in the lead there.  If the same percentages remain as the results come in there Paul takes the lead state wide.



Good news.

----------


## The Freethinker

Not that it'll make much of a difference within the MSM but I just sent CNN a scathing email telling them they are full of crap. 

I didn't really identify myself, but I told them we the people are not blind and that we KNOW this was intentional.

I have never donated so much money in my entire life to a political cause and I am not yet done. 

Gold, silver, ammo, and Ron Paul donations!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Palin: The worst thing GOP could do is marginalise RP and his followers. (Fox Business)





> That ship has already sailed.


3, 2, 1,

* NOBP.*  Choke on it Ameri*cants*.

----------


## Ranger29860

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/ took down there counter about 10 minutes ago. It just now came back up and the only thing changed besides the numbers as that they switched around the order so gingrich is next to santorum and romney and not paul

----------


## Cortes

> why?


I say this because CNN and the MSM are going to cover this vote the way they WANT. Go to a reliable, unbiased source like the Google results and don't panic. Watch the vote until the end, when Ron's strongholds come in. Stay optimistic.

----------


## m72mc

looks like it

as predicted.
Fix is in.

Almost morning here. Now I´m going to bed.

Hope you can get a third place in New Hampshire as well.

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

Turn off CNN and the TVs...

Stay on the site and just pay attention.

The media isn't doing anything to help us - why should we "tune in" to help them?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Crap, we're in 3rd at 24/24/22


Final numbers will probably be pretty close to that.

----------


## Mikakaze

Need a tube of that CNN feed cut. Was $#@!ing unbelievable...I was actually ANTICIPATING that $#@! when he started talking about Israel and it happened. Can't believe MSM has made me this cynical then they go and reaffirm my cynicism...$#@!s.

----------


## agorist ninja

No momentum at this point is a very bad thing.  Third place looking likely.

----------


## parocks

> Why the heck are people wasting their time watching TV? Did you think the bias and BS was magically going to cease? Just watch the raw numbers!


Where is there a precinct by precinct link?  Cspan has local tv des moines and it seems ok to me

----------


## moonshine5757

Don't worry? Dude were in third, I'm worried.

----------


## Texan4Life

OMG I want to punch santorum in the FACE!!!!!

----------


## tbone717

Take a break folks - if the turnout was similar to 08 there are still about 80,000 votes to come in.  We aren't even close to this being over.

----------


## pen_thief

My mom now believes me when I tell her who owns our media.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

People need to chill out.

not even 1/3rd of the votes in and there were within 200 votes of the leader

----------


## jsem

This SUCKS.

----------


## RPSupporter305

Whats the latest time that the cnn page updated?
http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/ia

Mine says 9:36. Is this right or is it not refreshing?

----------


## ONUV

coincident that santorum's color on foxnews.com/iowa is brown?

----------


## raginggran

> Did you guys just see that BS on CNN? They cut out when an active duty soldier was asked why he voted for Ron Paul. He said it was worse to go around starting wars and mentioned the word ISRAEL and then... CUT...."technical difficulties." 
> 
> *rage*


yup... soo obvious!  Maybe that will help open some peoples eyes to their blatant manipulations!!

----------


## steph3n

> Thank goodness Dallas County is just about done; 27/29 precincts in.  Romney country


something odd about it was good till every reporting started going huge romney....

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

> coincident that santorum's color on foxnews.com/iowa is brown?


lol

----------


## terp

blech

----------


## libertyfanatic

Cheating most likely

----------


## jllundqu

How the hell can CNN get away with that!!!!  "...we shouldn't start war with Iran... Ron Paul will make us safer..."  Sorry!!!! Don't want America to hear an actual war vet supporting Ron Paul!!!  We're experiencing 'technical difficulties' so we'll cut over to ROmney HQ... the feed is always fine at Romney HQ....

I want to blow something up (metaphorically speaking you NSA bastards!)

----------


## anewvoice

> i wish i were as confident as some of you. this frothy bs infuriates me.


+rep for being in my mind

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Gravik

Romney just jumped up by 800 *rage*

----------


## JTforRP

We're due as $#@! for a big update. Been a while.

----------


## ONUV

just updated from 30% to 41% reported

paul in 3rd at 23%

media/Republican elite santorum surge worked

----------


## jim49er

Come on we need Polk.

----------


## EuRa

Ben Swann reporting that Ron Paul gained again, 24-24-23 now, Paul with 23.

----------


## badger4RP

hope those college counties show up for us....

----------


## kmalm585

They still aren't reporting Story County. That's where all the College students are.

----------


## RPES1

chill guys, look at all the counties romney is winning in, the precincts are almost done!

----------


## jax

down 1,000 votes now

----------


## moonshine5757

not good not good. ugh

----------


## hammy

This country doesn't deserve Ron Paul. 

Absolutely pathetic that Santorum is doing anything.

I'm pissed.

----------


## llepard

> Need a tube of that CNN feed cut. Was $#@!ing unbelievable...I was actually ANTICIPATING that $#@! when he started talking about Israel and it happened. Can't believe MSM has made me this cynical then they go and reaffirm my cynicism...$#@!s.


Yep, just another operation from the Ministry of Truth.  But , they are losing.  Compare this to 2008.

----------


## PastaRocket848

This isn't looking good.

----------


## libertyfanatic

I'm now officially freaking out

----------


## apriori

I want to believe guys -- desperately. I'm just worried that "the cities are coming! the cities are coming!" is going to become this cycles "they don't poll cell phone users!"

----------


## nyrgoal99

I just did the math off the exit polls

30-45 year olds did not show and killed us

We are going to get 3rd place

Romney
Santorum
Paul

----------


## puppetmaster

Alan West said he would not vote for Ron Paul....what a dick on FBN

----------


## ONUV

up to 45% reporting.

paul down to 22%

santorum in first with 25%.

Dear God.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Polk county is the largest county by FAR in Iowa.

We need to win that, if we dont, its over

----------


## Ekrub

> People need to chill out.
> 
> not even 1/3rd of the votes in and there were within 200 votes of the leader


Fox showing 41% an Ron 1000 behind mr and rs. 24-24-22

----------


## Crotale

We're over 1,000 votes behind Frothy and Mittens now. 

C'monnnn, please.

----------


## BSU kid

Freak out time?

----------


## Kords21

$#@! Rick Santorum

----------


## tbone717

> chill guys, look at all the counties romney is winning in, the precincts are almost done!


Same with Santorum.

----------


## Gravik

Losing by 1,100 :/

----------


## cdc482

$#@! CNN and Rick Santorum

----------


## JTforRP

$#@!ing disgusting.

----------


## ronpaulitician

Is there an easy automated way to fill in each county to 100% reporting using the current reported percentages?

So if county A has 100 votes in, of which 40 for Romney (40%), 30 for Paul (30%) and 20 for Santorum (20%), but the 100 votes represents only 10% of the total votes for that county, it would expand to 400 for Romney, 300 for Paul, and 200 for Santorum.

----------


## jsem

Bleh @ Santorum's MSN orchestrated surge.

----------


## tbone717

Guys need to remember this isn't 41% of the vote, its 41% of the precients, and the small ones report quicker than the big ones.

----------


## Drivingrain

> Come on we need Polk.


15 more Polk's came in and our lead SHRUNK.  Long way to go though...

----------


## anewvoice

This Santorum $#@! is just mind boggling to me.

----------


## Jtorsella

Oh no. New results putting us in third farther behind.

----------


## avrpatsfan

I'm not feeling too good about this

----------


## louisiana4liberty

Iowa population density heat map

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Io...lation_map.png

----------


## Jovan Galtic

With all due respect, I still cannot understand how someone can vote for Rick Santorum... He looks like a sexually frustrated teenager to me.

----------


## Jack Bauer

Story County (0% reporting) and Polk County (35% reporting with Paul leading 25-23-23 with all the Des Moines votes here) will WIN us this.

----------


## papajohn56

Rick Santorum is like herpes.  Thought you got rid of him in 2006?  Nope

----------


## Mike4Freedom

THEY HAVE NO REPORTED POLK COUNTY, BEEN STUCK AT 27% FOR AN HOUR NOW. TRUST ME, RON IS DOING GOOD!

----------


## BSU kid

We are LOSING the University of Iowa...to Santorum and Romney....UGGGH

----------


## jclay2

Crap 17%'s just traded on intrade for ron.

----------


## Back In Black

Third party, here we come!

----------


## ONUV

46%

santorum 25
romney 24
paul 22

----------


## Texan4Life

OMG i need a drink before I throw my laptop out of the window!

----------


## steph3n

Polk just updated and it wasn't good, Paul/Frothy tied up.

----------


## VictorB

People, if you are going to act like chicken little then get out of the thread and start your own "doomed" thread.

Seriously....

----------


## Liberty74

> Come on we need Polk.


Update to 35% didn't help

----------


## Falseflagop

RICK SANTORUM ???? ARE you kidding me, I told you guys earlier today they were afraid, they paniced and STOLE this with RICK SANTORUM !! This outcome does not wash with the Drudge polling. RIGGED !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

The media machine did its job well.

----------


## bluesc

Polk county is down to the wire.

----------


## steph3n

> THEY HAVE NO REPORTED POLK COUNTY, BEEN STUCK AT 27% FOR AN HOUR NOW. TRUST ME, RON IS DOING GOOD!


nope, you are wrong it updated, and it wasn't good.

----------


## willwash

Just FYI:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Io...lation_map.png

----------


## NC Liberty

Jim Bob Duggard...please go back to having more children as it is pretty obvious you have not a clue what a conservative is.

----------


## TheCaliforniaLife

Calm down people. Less than 1/3 of the votes are counted. The votes that are counted don't represent a good sample of the population of the voters.

----------


## avrpatsfan

> Story County (0% reporting) and Polk County (35% reporting with Paul leading 25-23-23 with all the Des Moines votes here) will WIN us this.


I pray that you're right.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Whatever. On to New Hampshire.

----------


## Nathan Hale

It's tough to see Paul slipping, just keep in mind that these are individual precincts coming in - some will favor Paul, others will favor another guy.

----------


## Crotale

The problem is our lead is narrowing in Polk County. Santorum and Romney are catching up in the cities.

----------


## Johncjackson

> Do yours show the percentage of votes in? I'm not going to get too excited about a couple hundred votes in any direction until right at the end


I'm seeing the % of each county on Google. A lot of the ones most fully counted are Santorum and Romney strongholds, but I'm not going to get too excited based on the way the #s are coming in.

----------


## happyphilter

The media had nothing to do with this. The poor turnout of the young crowd is screwing us.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Also, there have been 0 results from Ames, where Iowa state is....

----------


## jumpyg1258

You know tonights vote just proves to me that most Americans are just a bunch of easily led cattle who bow to their corporate masters and do what they are told.

----------


## steph3n

> RICK SANTORUM ???? ARE you kidding me, I told you guys earlier today they were afraid, they paniced and STOLE this with RICK SANTORUM !! This outcome does not wash with the Drudge polling. RIGGED !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Drudge was online.....

----------


## InTradePro

> Ben Swann reporting that Ron Paul gained again, 24-24-23 now, Paul with 23.


Where can you see Ben?

----------


## moonshine5757

Don't say Ron Paul is doing good. were in third. this feels like 2008 again, people boasting about numbers that aren't there and saying all is fine. this ain't fine right now.

----------


## FancyJules

SANTORUM?????????????????????????????/

If Paul gets third, I'm gonna shoot myself.....................

I hate the media.

PLEASE RON PAUL! FOR THE LOVE OF THIS COUNTRY

----------


## JoshS

GG, media.

----------


## steph3n

Let me remind you all, McCain did not win IA.

----------


## cdc482

> RICK SANTORUM ???? ARE you kidding me, I told you guys earlier today they were afraid, they paniced and STOLE this with RICK SANTORUM !! This outcome does not wash with the Drudge polling. RIGGED !!!!!!!!!!!!!


It is fishy. First they had an entrance polls based on "early birds" and "late comers" that had Santorum 5 points behind Paul. Then they had a breaking news bulletin with a third group showing Santorum tied with Romney.

----------


## mport1

> The media machine did its job well.


Congrats to them.  This country is doomed.

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

If this was over, the media would've called it already....

Relax for now.

----------


## Crotale

Palo Alto County looks good though at 1/10

----------


## axlr

> Let me remind you all, McCain did not win IA.


And McCain is not Ron Paul. McCain didn't need Iowa. I believe Ron does.

----------


## icon124

> You know tonights vote just proves to me that most Americans are just a bunch of easily led cattle who bow to their corporate masters and do what they are told.


whats new lol

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Third party, here we come!


No way

----------


## mport1

> You know tonights vote just proves to me that most Americans are just a bunch of easily led cattle who bow to their corporate masters and do what they are told.


Yep.  They were educated in government indoctrination camps, the sole purpose of which was to dumb down the public to make them good workers.

----------


## jsem

Come on Scott County!

----------


## Razmear

3rd place validates the Iowa Caucus and shows we can compete. If we loose by 1% and take 3rd I'm still happy. 
Frothy will do nothing in NH and we will have 2nd there. 
Still very happy with the results.

----------


## willwash

Again, FYI

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Io...lation_map.png

----------


## Matthew5

> Let me remind you all, McCain did not win IA.


We also don't have the luxury of being an establishment elitist like McCain. We need big wins.

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

> Let me remind you all, McCain did not win IA.


One difference.  he media was boosting McCain till their nuts were sore.  Ron come ins first, they still try to black him out.  Ron in third, especially after he says he wants 1st or second.  no coverage anymore.

----------


## Aratus

there are 2100 people are surfing into grassroots and we have 450 to 500 people in the chatroom right now.
we need to think about concentrating on new hampshire + south carolina, and pulling at mitt romney's lead.

----------


## svobody

Guys. 30,000 votes are in. There were 120,000 last time, and they said turnout is higher this time. There are 90,000 votes to be counted, at least. Chillax.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Maybe this is Florida 2000

----------


## AlexG

> And McCain is not Ron Paul. McCain didn't need Iowa. I believe Ron does.


Let's not believe that Ron Paul winning Iowa will help him, the media will spin it like they spun everything else. A top 3 finish is great, it means we're still in the mix and we'll get more coverage.

----------


## wstrucke

> Let me remind you all, McCain did not win IA.


Let me remind you, the MSM liked McCain.  We need this more than anyone else and everyone knows it.

----------


## steph3n

> And McCain is not Ron Paul. McCain didn't need Iowa. I believe Ron does.


Understood, but it isn't the end of the world either. Well, unless Santorum surge continues....then it will be.

----------


## Liberty74

> The problem is our lead is narrowing in Polk County. Santorum and Romney are catching up in the cities.


Correct. That is what I am seeing unfortunately.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> The media had nothing to do with this. The poor turnout of the young crowd is screwing us.


Are you kidding me? Have you watched the news lately?

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Exclusive video from Iowa

----------


## BSU kid

We are losing ground in Polk

----------


## Cornrow Wallace

THIRD PARTY!

----------


## Adam West

> looks like it
> 
> as predicted.
> Fix is in.
> 
> Almost morning here. Now I´m going to bed.
> 
> Hope you can get a third place in New Hampshire as well.


Loser.

----------


## EuRa

> Guys. 30,000 votes are in. There were 120,000 last time, and they said turnout is higher this time. There are 90,000 votes to be counted, at least. Chillax.


This is very true.

----------


## Muwahid

its not over yet

----------


## Back In Black

> No way


They won't let him win the primary. He'll have to go third party.

----------


## EuRa

Paul just gained again.

----------


## Gravik

SANTORUM IS LEADING???!?!?!?!?! WTF?!?!?!?!

----------


## ctiger2

Tons of pessimism.

----------


## Watch

> This is what worries me most....
> 
> Turnout:
> 
> 17-29 - 15%
> 30-44 - 16%
> 45-64 - 42%
> 65+ - 26%


http://factfinder2.census.gov/faces/...xhtml?src=bkmk

Iowa 2010 Census Demographics
20-29 = 13.5% 
30-44 = 18.1%
45-64 = 26.6%
65+ = 14.9%

I'd agree 30-44 is the lagger

----------


## Joey Wahoo

We need to remember the big picture.  No matter how this ends for us, Newt has been cooked and he was our most viable non-Romney threat down the road.  Our support isn't fickle like the rest of these people.  When the dust all settles I think Santorum will have done us a favor by helping knock off Gingrich/Perry/Bachmann.  He can't withstand scrutiny.  It will be a two-man race.

----------


## Falseflagop

The STEAL just took place boys and girls as the Playbook was put in place in the last few days as the CROOKS have been saying Santorum surging surging surging, well they got their cover in place an them BAMM, sure as S--t SANTORUM is winning. With only 120 K spent and no presence like RP. ARE YOU KIDDING ME !! WAKE PEOPLE it was stolen !! Clear as day imo !

----------


## wstrucke

> THIRD PARTY!


... really?  You joined in January of 2008 and _THAT_ is your first post!?

----------


## willwash



----------


## boneyard bill

All those counties on the Missouri border should be Paul territory. Most haven't reported yet and those that have, haven't reported a high percentage of their vote. Also no votes from Jefferson County or Story County. I've heard that Polk County should be Romney territory, but Paul is leading there at the moment. 

I also see where 58% of voters are male. That should help RP, and it seems to me to be quite a bit higher than most polls were assuming. It doesn't look too bad to me. We've still got a good chance to win this thing. Keep in mind that a lot of college kids may caucus in their home counties because school is not in session.

----------


## cnmcalpi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyaOt1O9oBY  that soldier being cut off on youtube already.

----------


## raginggran

Hang tough guys... too close to call

----------


## Liberty74

> Understood, but it isn't the end of the world either. Well, unless Santorum surge continues....then it will be.


Santorum will be hit hard like Newton Leroy was.

----------


## jclay2

11%'s just traded on intrade. Lets hope it doesn't continue.

----------


## happyphilter

We have over 1000 votes to make up...

----------


## RickyJ

> It is fishy. First they had an entrance polls based on "early birds" and "late comers" that had Santorum 5 points behind Paul. Then they had a breaking news bulletin with a third group showing Santorum tied with Romney.


I hope people are watching the vote carefully.

----------


## Revolution0918

We need first in this.....we already have 2 locked up in NH, but if we don't win this were screwed

----------


## nyrgoal99

55,000 votes in

----------


## Gravik

53% left though, so hopefully we get more votes.

----------


## JTforRP

Stay positive.

----------


## steph3n

What is going on in story county, they forget how to use their fingers and count?!

----------


## FreeTraveler

Quit whining!!!! We're GUARANTEED one of the "three tickets out of Iowa." And Santorum has no infrastructure, he can't stay for the long run.

----------


## wstrucke

> The STEAL just took place boys and girls as the Playbook was put in place in the last few days as the CROOKS have been saying Santorum surging surging surging, well they got their cover in place an them BAMM, sure as S--t SANTORUM is winning. With only 120 K spent and no presence like RP. ARE YOU KIDDING ME !! WAKE PEOPLE it was stolen !! Clear as day imo !


I strongly doubt this.  With campaign representatives at *every single poll count* this is not possible.  Sure, short term they could fudge the numbers centrally but it would get out quickly.  I'm more inclined to believe that 75% of voters are dumb as a door knob and will continue to be until we can get through to them with the message.

----------


## bluesc

> They won't let him win the primary. He'll have to go third party.


Shut up.

----------


## ElizabethR

> ... really?  You joined in January of 2008 and _THAT_ is your first post!?


LOL

----------


## Jtorsella

this is going to be hard, but we could win.

----------


## libertybrewcity

just "Ron Paul movement" on CSPAN.

Hell ya we're a movement.

----------


## remaxjon

Story county needs to be big!

----------


## stomper4x4

A win in Iowa would be super awesome, but not required for the ultimate goal. Be disappointed, then get back to work tomorrow!

----------


## 118pass

Good news from nate Silver:


@fivethirtyeight
Nate Silver
Turnout At or Behind at 2008 Pace nyti.ms/xzheaf

----------


## bluemangroup

C'mon Ron, we can still pull this out!

----------


## samsung1

These precincts reporting are from santorum/ romney country

----------


## bunklocoempire

Some decent Santorum bashing on CSPAN1

----------


## Liberty74

> All those counties on the Missouri border should be Paul territory. Most haven't reported yet and those that have, haven't reported a high percentage of their vote. Also no votes from Jefferson County or Story County. I've heard that Polk County should be Romney territory, but Paul is leading there at the moment. 
> 
> I also see where 58% of voters are male. That should help RP, and it seems to me to be quite a bit higher than most polls were assuming. It doesn't look too bad to me. We've still got a good chance to win this thing. Keep in mind that a lot of college kids may caucus in their home counties because school is not in session.


I totally agree. The demographics - ind, dem, youth, tea party, males, 2nd in evangelicals, etc - all favor us but the votes coming in aren't showing it...

----------


## BSU kid

We lost to Romney in Cedar Rapids...

----------


## Carole

The MSM timed their Sanitarium "surge" perfectly along with the negative news blitz of Dr. Paul.

We likely will end up third.

Go look at the results and map here and mouse over the counties.

http://www.politico.com/2012-electio...012/Primary/IA

----------


## Sublyminal

All I've got to say is this... America does not deserve Ron Paul, this is the one chance we had to do something great, and Iowans $#@! it up again... or at least they have so far.

----------


## Aratus

there is hope. this could seesaw past midnight. 
CSpan has one of its cameras on Dr. Ron Paul's HQ.
the media guy is about to go into how young people are.
there could be quite a victory party in a few hours.
there is still this chance to win this one merrily.

----------


## wstrucke

> We need first in this.....we already have 2 locked up in NH, but if we don't win this were screwed


Nothing is locked up, my friend.   Just a few short days ago you would have been shoo'd out of here if you said Frothy was gonna get any votes.  These are powerful forces we are up against.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> They won't let him win the primary. He'll have to go third party.


Won't win, will only damage the movement's political power, and damage Rand, and let Obama get reelected

On to New Hampshire regardless of what happens

----------


## 118pass

The only county that didn't go to Huck/Mitt in 08, (Ron won) Jefferson, is still unreported too guys.  Still a long way to go.

----------


## MozoVote

Santorum winning would be better than Romney winning. If Mitt is in 1st place, the media spin will be that he's "locking up the nomination".

----------


## Root

State censorship anyone?

----------


## Crotale

Losing ground

----------


## louisiana4liberty

There is no way Rick Santorum did this well.  This is a fraud, no doubt.  I want a recount even if we do win.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

We can't count on them. If the campaign can target seniors, we can win. The young people will be ours in whatever capacity they turn out in.




> The media had nothing to do with this. The poor turnout of the young crowd is screwing us.

----------


## libertybrewcity

there are still probably more than 50k votes to count. THis is far from over

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> Quit whining!!!! We're GUARANTEED one of the "three tickets out of Iowa." And Santorum has no infrastructure, he can't stay for the long run.


That doesnt matter dude, they kept Santorum in this to snuff Ron out and get the religious vote to go his way from Bachmann and the other lower tier candidates. Santorum himself and the whole GOP know he wont ever be president, its all about keeping Ron down and giving Romney the chance after IA. Santorum is ahead by 3% from what i am seeing, it doesnt look good. 

Really what a joke. The guy gets media hype and Vander Pukes endorsement and wins in the last week...just really sad.

----------


## ctiger2

people just not waking up... sad

----------


## TheeJoeGlass

> there is hope. this could seesaw past midnight. 
> CSpan has one of its cameras on Dr. Ron Paul's HQ.
> the media guy is about to go into how young people are.
> there could be quite a victory party in a few hours.
> there is still this chance to win this one merrily.


This thing is over. We fininshed third and thats that.

----------


## parocks

I would like to have someone come here and argue that it's all about the delegates.  Because I thought it would be a great idea to do really well in a few areas, really crush it.  But people who think they're really smart argued against that idea.  They said "it doesn't matter who the winner is.  all that matters is that we get the best number of delegates."

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

So the entrance poll had Paul 1st, what happens if he doesn't come 1st? Proof of fraud?

----------


## JTforRP

If we see a comeback, the victory would only be sweeter.

----------


## ONUV

> Guys. 30,000 votes are in. There were 120,000 last time, and they said turnout is higher this time. There are 90,000 votes to be counted, at least. Chillax.


41,512 to be exact

----------


## cavalier973

Even if he wins tonight's contest, Santorum's not going anywhere.  He's doing well, I think, because he campaigned hard in a state where people like to be coddled.  Keep in mind that Ron Paul and Romney were the only two campaigns organized enough to get on the ballot in VA.

Also keep in mind that John McCain came in third in Iowa in 2008, _plus_ he was the oldest candidate running.   We've got this in the bag.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Let me remind you, the MSM liked McCain.  We need this more than anyone else and everyone knows it.


That.

Let's not be delusional.

A *win* is needed tonight, nothing less.

If Romney wins, that will basically stitch up the nomination for him tonight. He'll go on to a blowout win in NH where some polls have him at over 50 percent, and the southern states that follow will fall in line.

A Santorum win complicates things but does nothing good for RP chances.

This will all be decided in an hour, maybe two.

----------


## RickyJ

> All I've got to say is this... America does not deserve Ron Paul, this is the one chance we had to do something great, and Iowans $#@! it up again... or at least they have so far.


America also does not deserve Ron Paul supporters. We all need to leave and adopt a country and take it over.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Cut it with the third party talk, please. 

We do not and can not go third party... It damages us, it damages Ron's good name, it damages Rand... 

NO THIRD PARTY.

----------


## AlexG

Conspiracy? If it's not a conspiracy then the cameraman should still have the tape or video of the interview, they should show it!

----------


## Crotale

> Tons of pessimism.


It's realism, I'm afraid. It's not going well so far. It started great and everyone was optimistic. But we've kept slipping since.

----------


## jersdream

Exactly, we need a win tonight.

----------


## merrimac

> All I've got to say is this... America does not deserve Ron Paul, this is the one chance we had to do something great, and Iowans $#@! it up again... or at least they have so far.


I knew this was going to happen.  People shouldn't bash the Iowans.  22% is a huge improvement to 10% last election and will probably be one of the largest percents for Ron Paul in the country.

----------


## Falseflagop

funny CNN just mentioned this but they won't ever utter ISRAEL !! That is why we are in the Middle East imo

----------


## Nash

> All those counties on the Missouri border should be Paul territory. Most haven't reported yet and those that have, haven't reported a high percentage of their vote. Also no votes from Jefferson County or Story County. I've heard that Polk County should be Romney territory, but Paul is leading there at the moment. 
> 
> I also see where 58% of voters are male. That should help RP, and it seems to me to be quite a bit higher than most polls were assuming. It doesn't look too bad to me. We've still got a good chance to win this thing. Keep in mind that a lot of college kids may caucus in their home counties because school is not in session.


    Romney won most of the counties on the west border in 2008.   It's also considered "very conservative" though so make of that what you will.   What's notable is Romney is performing far worse right now than 2008, all his votes are going to Paul and Santorum.  Also notable is that Santorum is polling lower than Huckabee did 4 years ago.

   Story county should be a Paul stronghold if the Iowa State Students turn out for him.   That's where Ames is.   It seems like something we should and need to win.   It's important that Paul wins all the big counties, if he can win Polk that's huge since that's 20% of the votes right there.

----------


## WD-NY

> The MSM timed their Sanitarium "surge" perfectly along with the negative news blitz of Dr. Paul.
> 
> We likely will end up third.
> 
> Go look at the results and map here and mouse over the counties.
> 
> http://www.politico.com/2012-electio...012/Primary/IA


Can't wait for the Huntsman surge in NH - 

what's really scary is that Huntsman draws directly from our base of support whereas Santorum took from the Neo-Tea-Party Block. ::sigh::

----------


## Mini-Me

> Yep.  They were educated in government indoctrination camps, the sole purpose of which was to dumb down the public to make them good workers.


Let's look on the bright side though:  Four years ago this very night, thousands of us sat watching this forum in horror and dismay at Ron Paul's huge loss to neocons.  It was the first test of our real support among voters, and it turned out our breadth of support wasn't nearly as impressive as our depth.  The Ron Paul Revolution really took a hit that night, and we were just dying to be thrown a frickin' bone by the time Super Tuesday rolled around.

Tonight, we are freaking out about an extremely close race that we MIGHT not win.  We may be appalled that there are still people who would vote for anyone other than Ron...but tonight, we are seeing just as MANY voters on our side as there are voting for anyone else.  We may still have some ways to go, but we have come a LONG way in four years in this country.

----------


## jersdream

I don't get why early returns were good, new ones suck...

----------


## Inny Binny

> So the entrance poll had Paul 1st, what happens if he doesn't come 1st? Proof of fraud?


Um, no. Entrance polls don't mean much.

----------


## ONUV

49% in

S 25
R 24
P 22

----------


## dbill27

How the $#@!nis this happening? I can see losing but to santorum?

----------


## 69360

I just can't freaking believe that freaking frothy is leading. What is the world coming to?

----------


## bchavez



----------


## sailingaway

> Can't wait for the Huntsman surge in NH - 
> 
> what's really scary is that Huntsman draws directly from our base of support whereas Santorum took from the Neo-Tea-Party Block. ::sigh::


We have to start vetting Huntsman NOW and getting out Ron's social security/medicare plan under his budget.  Santorum is only surging because no one has vetted him and in New Hampshire Huntsman is in the exact same situation.

----------


## gworrel

> Quit whining!!!! We're GUARANTEED one of the "three tickets out of Iowa." And Santorum has no infrastructure, he can't stay for the long run.


Considering the constant barrage of negative msm commentary about Ron Paul, it is amazing that Ron is even in the running. None of the opposing candidates needed to run negative ads against Ron Paul. None of them could have afforded to spend what they got for free in vicious negative media against Ron Paul.

----------


## cavalier973

John McCain got only 13% of the vote in Iowa last time around.  Yet he somehow managed to become the nominee.

----------


## ONUV

55514 votes

----------


## bluesc

> That.
> 
> Let's not be delusional.
> 
> A *win* is needed tonight, nothing less.
> 
> If Romney wins, that will basically stitch up the nomination for him tonight. He'll go on to a blowout win in NH where some polls have him at over 50 percent, and the southern states that follow will fall in line.
> 
> A Santorum win complicates things but does nothing good for RP chances.
> ...


This.

----------


## BuddyRey

Ron Paul closing the gap, at less than 1,500 votes from the lead!

----------


## pacu44

> We need to remember the big picture.  No matter how this ends for us, Newt has been cooked and he was our most viable non-Romney threat down the road.  Our support isn't fickle like the rest of these people.  When the dust all settles I think Santorum will have done us a favor by helping knock off Gingrich/Perry/Bachmann.  He can't withstand scrutiny.  It will be a two-man race.


And these things start coming alot quicker, no 3 weeks for the media propoganda, er, I mean surge.... Frothys moment in the sun for attacking Paul and the attacks he owes in the coming debates...

----------


## happyphilter

Too many kids still hungover from new years.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Dont kid yourself guys, the MSM stole this election.

----------


## bchavez

z

----------


## sailingaway

> How the $#@!nis this happening? I can see losing but to santorum?


the half of the evangelicals who follow certain leads went to him, because he has not been vetted.  They have no clue he took the most lobbyist money of anyone in Congress in his last year there, or voted so many times to raise the debt ceiling -- because he wasn't really part of the conversation, at all.

----------


## Back In Black

Megan Kelly says Paul still has a great shot.

----------


## devil21

Total votes so far is around 50,000.  The total will be 120,000+!  Theres still a ton of votes left to count.

----------


## mike6623

I truly do not trust the voting anywhere. It would be time consuming but transparent, if every single voter walked up on live tv and said who their vote is for.

----------


## libertybrewcity

There are many many votes to be counted. Don't let these trolls say otherwise.

----------


## Falseflagop

RIGGED RIGGED RIGGED Folks what don't you folks see? The MSM MEDIA Whores from CNN to Faux all praising Santorum. Are you kidding me Santorum another crook imo, rinse recycle repeat. Please understand this was RIGGED imo !!

----------


## StilesBC

Romney does worse than 4 years ago.  Not good optics for him.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Paul's best precincts are taking longer to count because they need time to change the names on a lot of those ballots.

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

> RIGGED RIGGED RIGGED Folks what don't you folks see? The MSM MEDIA Whores from CNN to Faux all praising Santorum. Are you kidding me Santorum another crook imo, rinse recycle repeat. Please understand this was RIGGED imo !!


This.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> Let's look on the bright side though:  Four years ago this very night, thousands of us sat watching this forum in horror and dismay at Ron Paul's huge loss to neocons.  It was the first test of our real support among voters, and it turned out our breadth of support wasn't nearly as impressive as our depth.  The Ron Paul Revolution really took a hit that night, and we were just dying to be thrown a frickin' bone by the time Super Tuesday rolled around.
> 
> Tonight, we are freaking out about an extremely close race that we MIGHT not win.  We may be appalled that there are still people who would vote for anyone other than Ron...but tonight, we are seeing just as MANY voters on our side as there are voting for anyone else.  We may still have some ways to go, but we have come a LONG way in four years in this country.


QFT

----------


## mport1

> Let's look on the bright side though:  Four years ago this very night, thousands of us sat watching this forum in horror and dismay at Ron Paul's huge loss to neocons.  It was the first test of our real support among voters, and it turned out our breadth of support wasn't nearly as impressive as our depth.  The Ron Paul Revolution really took a hit that night, and we were just dying to be thrown a frickin' bone by the time Super Tuesday rolled around.
> 
> Tonight, we are freaking out about an extremely close race that we MIGHT not win.  We may be appalled that there are still people who would vote for anyone other than Ron...but tonight, we are seeing just as MANY voters on our side as there are voting for anyone else.  We may still have some ways to go, but we have come a LONG way in four years in this country.


Yes, no matter what happens tonight.  This proves that the message of liberty is RAPIDLY on the rise.  If he won the nomination and election by a landslide, I think we would still have a long way to go until we have a truly free world.

----------


## happyphilter

> Ron Paul closing the gap, at less than 1,500 votes from the lead!


That's actually a bigger gap.

----------


## Jtorsella

We can do it guys!! Let's not stop hoping!

----------


## DRV45N05

Guys, lots of Des Moines to go. Ames isn't coming in yet. 

Lots of time to go. 

The exit polls are not well specified. Some of the questions indicate different vote tallies. CNN says they have Ron Paul up by 1% overall, and there's a reason for that, so let's see what happens.

----------


## matt0611

I could see losing this a close second to Romney, but getting third behind $#@!ing Santorum?

$#@! CNN and $#@! the media, they have the country by the balls...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Too many kids still hungover from new years.


Too many brainwashed sheep.

----------


## Muwahid

> John McCain got only 13% of the vote in Iowa last time around.  Yet he somehow managed to become the nominee.


Iowa really was less relevent last election because of Huckabee and Christians, that's not a factor here plus McCain is an establishment shill, easy for the GOP to get behind him.

----------


## mport1

> RIGGED RIGGED RIGGED Folks what don't you folks see? The MSM MEDIA Whores from CNN to Faux all praising Santorum. Are you kidding me Santorum another crook imo, rinse recycle repeat. Please understand this was RIGGED imo !!


If we lose tonight, please do not scream about voter fraud if there is not evidence of it. It will only discredit it us and make the rest of the campaign that much more difficult.

----------


## cdw

Not looking good peeps, not looking good. Something has to change within the next 30 mins in order for Paul to win this. If it gets into the 70 percentile and Paul is still trailing by thousands it's over.

----------


## cbr06honda

I hate to say it but if Ron doesn't win Iowa tonight the media will declare it a two man race between Romney and Santorum.

----------


## WarNoMore

Quit whining. It ain't over til it's over.

----------


## KingNothing

> Megan Kelly says Paul still has a great shot.


He clearly does.  We need to see success in the south and the center of the state.  Could easily happen.

----------


## WD-NY

> We have to start vetting Huntsman NOW and getting out Ron's social security/medicare plan under his budget.  Santorum is only surging because no one has vetted him and in New Hampshire Huntsman is in the exact same situation.


Hopefully NOW = tomorrow

----------


## Created4

Polk County is the key. Paul could still pull this out, and less than 40% of the vote is in from there, and Paul is leading. The most votes outstanding are from that county.

----------


## StilesBC

> RIGGED RIGGED RIGGED Folks what don't you folks see? The MSM MEDIA Whores from CNN to Faux all praising Santorum. Are you kidding me Santorum another crook imo, rinse recycle repeat. Please understand this was RIGGED imo !!


Bad idea to spread this sentiment.  Don't want to be the whiny loser.  There were mods from each camp at the counting stations I've seen (televised ones at least).

----------


## truetrue

Dallas county WTF?!

----------


## justatrey

> There are many many votes to be counted. Don't let these trolls say otherwise.


Thanks man. Diehard here still holding on to a glimmer of hope!

----------


## steph3n

some of you 

it isn't rigged like changing votes, it is rigged via media surges....you have decent ideas but thinking entirely wrong.

Words from from the talking box, people believe them.

----------


## RIPLEYMOM

There will be no question left in the minds of the establishment after tonight, the damage we could do as a third party. Notice the references to 'Paul Supporters' almost every time a news outlet discusses Paul??? Focus, focus, focus......

----------


## libertybrewcity

This thing can turn around quickly. it is still basically a three way tie.

----------


## unknown

> Cut it with the third party talk, please. 
> 
> We do not and can not go third party... It damages us, it damages Ron's good name, it damages Rand... 
> 
> NO THIRD PARTY.


Its too early at this point, but we will have to decide within two months.  

However, it would be SILLY and IRRESPONSIBLE to NOT talk about a 3rd Party run.

The support is there, the grass roots is in place and most importantly, 32% of the country are indy's.

So this is the PERFECT time if we need to go down that path.

----------


## KingNothing

> I hate to say it but if Ron doesn't win Iowa tonight the media will declare it a two man race between Romney and Santorum.


That's not true.  Listen to what CNN is saying now.  This is a 3-man race now.

----------


## jim49er

Let's get the late votes. This is killing me

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

You guys are giving me a panic problem...had to talk to a Romney friend to get some realism back

----------


## MJU1983

Faux News said Story County/ Ames still is unreported...that's Paul country.

----------


## Created4

Unfortunately we would be battling the negative media bias no matter how this turned out. This is basically going to be a three way tie, and Santorum has not been fully vetted yet. So don't lose hope! Even if he comes in 3rd, it is basically a tie. South Carolina will be huge. And Gingrich will pull votes there.

----------


## stomper4x4

That RP is doing so well after the intense negative media exposure is impressive. It's not over

----------


## m72mc

> Paul's best precincts are taking longer to count because they need time to change the names on a lot of those ballots.


Of course.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Some of you people thought this was going to be easy and are now whining like a bunch of little bitches. Calm the frak down, observe whatever results come (because by this time it is out of your hands), and when tomorrow comes, continue your work. 

Think about how much energy you are wasting acting like a bunch of fools. You'll be tired and grouchy tomorrow on the phones if you don't cut it out.

----------


## rp4prez

Ron will tear Santorum apart in commercials in upcoming states.  No worries.  It's Paul and Romney for sure.  Santorum is just the flavor of the week.

----------


## Nisse

Guys, this is not too bad actually. It is much better if he wins than Romney. The media will start digging into everything that Sanatarium has ever done and 
when he gets slaughtered in NH by Romney, where do you think the voters will turn then? There will always be an anti-romney vote that has to go somewhere.

Winning would ofcourse have been preferable, but quit negativism. It is still possible, even even if we don't succeed, this is only the beginning...

----------


## rnestam

Media already turning positive as far as I'm hearing....just think, it's RP vs. Romneycare ss. Santorum who is weak....

----------


## The Magic Hoof

But guys, if Romney or Santorum wins the Iowa Caucus, it will discredit it and it won't matter. We just 'take it out'. Right?

----------


## bluesc

> That's not true.  Listen to what CNN is saying now.  This is a 3-man race now.


IN IOWA. We can't come out of Iowa with anything less than a win.

----------


## sailingaway

> Exactly, we need a win tonight.


A virtual tie is fine but we won't get the media bump we need.  But for delegates it is basically the same.

----------


## specsaregood

> I just can't freaking believe that freaking frothy is leading. What is the world coming to?


55% of santorum voters listed abortion as their #1 issue.

----------


## BSU kid

We need a big boost in Polk and Sioux!!

----------


## libertybrewcity

It seems like counties that Mitt Romney and Frothy are leading in have at least 90% reporting while most of Ron Paul's counties have less than 30 or 40%.

----------


## 118pass

@daveweigel
daveweigel
Big cheers at Paul HQ when they flash the Polk County numbers. First cheers in a while. #pyhrric

----------


## amabala

> That RP is doing so well after the intense negative media exposure is impressive. It's not over


yep

----------


## cdc482

> That RP is doing so well after the intense negative media exposure is impressive. It's not over


I agree the race isn't over, but Iowa isn't over either.

----------


## jllundqu

Agreed...    Cornrow = Troll

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## fearthereaperx

Polk county went to Ron!

----------


## Drivingrain

> Dallas county WTF?!


romney won it last time too

----------


## 69360

The only good part of this is that in the next week frothy's record will be torn apart. As a former constituent of his, I can tell you it's freaking horrible, lots and lots of dirt.

----------


## Guitarzan

Paul strongholds of Aimes, Story, and even Jefferson counties aren't being reported yet.

----------


## Jingles

Everyone calm down. This isn't over until all the votes are counted.

----------


## boethius27

It's within 1000 votes.......

----------


## tbone717

Still nothing from Woodbury (44 prec) Isn't that Sioux City?

----------


## Standing Liberty

Its amazing how the puppet masters pimped
Santorum at just the right time. He was single digets
just a couple of weeks ago. 1984 looks like paradise
compared to this.

----------


## moonshine5757

dude stop with the polk county. one county is gonna change things. and there is no proof we are winning polk.

----------


## Vet_from_cali

comparing the results from last year, this is a HUGE improvement!  plus, we got the college towns to count still, were still in this race!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Silverbug1980

This country is borked. Look at the mass of idiots voting for Santorum. People eat the tripe the MSM feeds them - they just want to eat, crap, and watch tv. Reminds me of Idiocracy,

I don't care. I may be moving to Switzerland, but the last thing I will do, regardless is vote for paul. Write in or not.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Crotale

> Faux News said Story County/ Ames still is unreported...that's Paul country.


Yep.

We're relying on a good vote there. In fact, if we don't win there by a sizable margin we've lost.

----------


## SilentBull

Sorry to be pessimistic but if we can't win this it proves there is no way to win period. The zombie voters will continue to be manipulated by the media.

----------


## jim49er

I may be freaking out a little with no cigs or drinks LOL

----------


## devil21

I wish the Debby Downers around here would just STFU for a while.  There's not even half of the votes counted and people are crying that the sky is falling.  There's DEFINITELY some posters around here that live to try to bring others down with negativity.

----------


## mosquitobite

> 55% of santorum voters listed abortion as their #1 issue.


Hmmm... I think I was spanked for calling them one issue voters...

The religious right = compassionate conservatism = GOODBYE USA!!

----------


## sailingaway

> The only good part of this is that in the next week frothy's record will be torn apart. As a former constituent of his, I can tell you it's freaking horrible, lots and lots of dirt.


tomorrow the media will be pumping Huntsman.

----------


## chuckp123

Even if he takes 3rd tonight, it will still practically be a statistical tie! And NH is looking like a solid 2nd.  Look how far we've come in 4 years, guys!  This movement is much bigger than a stupid election.  Even if RP doesn't win, we've scared the establishment $#@!less.  Perk up!  Even if we lose this battle, we're winning the war.

----------


## dawnbt

> You can watch U of Michigan winning the Sugar Bowl on ESPN to help take the edge off


I have picture in picture on with the U of M game in one and the caucus in the other!

----------


## opinionatedfool

> A virtual tie is fine but we won't get the media bump we need.  But for delegates it is basically the same.


The media wouldn't give us a bump anyway. If santorum leads that will hurt Romney. Santorum should be easy enough to beat in other areas. I don't think we are sunk if we essentially tie.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

> If we lose tonight, please do not scream about voter fraud if there is not evidence of it. It will only discredit it us and make the rest of the campaign that much more difficult.


If we lose tonight, there is no rest of the campaign as far as chances to win go.

----------


## 69360

> Polk county went to Ron!


Huh? Only 28% is in for polk.

----------


## milo10

Even we only get third place in Iowa, we could still win this.  This was a weird dynamic.  Romney really does have a ceiling, and Santorum will crash as people get to know him.  Gingrich is toxic, and Perry disappointed tonight.

We will be the only alternative to Romney.

What sucks is that this makes it harder   But not impossible.

----------


## jclay2

> 55% of santorum voters listed abortion as their #1 issue.


WTF...WTF this guy endorsed spector!!!!!! How dumb are these sheep? Maybe they voted for him because he is a fiscal conservative? Oh wait, he voted for medicare part d and every single debt limit increase!!!!! Sheep sending themselves to the slaughter house.

----------


## JTforRP

Nick Confessore @nickconfessore 39s  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
RT @thecaucus: Ron Paul still has a chance to win, with college towns slow to report, @fivethirtyeight says. nyti.ms/zd3of0 #iacaucus

----------


## ZanZibar

I can't handle this... drinking

----------


## sailingaway

> Hmmm... I think I was spanked for calling them one issue voters...
> 
> The religious right = compassionate conservatism = GOODBYE USA!!


Ron is pro life, he just isn't pro messing around in other people's marriages.

----------


## 69360

> If we lose tonight, there is no rest of the campaign as far as chances to win go.


Don't be stupid. IA is 1% of the delegates.

----------


## nyrgoal99

The only thing that gives me hope is that CNN keeps talking about Ron and is not saying he is going to get 3rd

----------


## 118pass

> @daveweigel
> daveweigel
> Big cheers at Paul HQ when they flash the Polk County numbers. First cheers in a while. #pyhrric


Again, this was just moments ago.

----------


## Duckman

> That RP is doing so well after the intense negative media exposure is impressive. It's not over


HELLS YEAH.  The liberty movement is a force, a real force, the ONLY force making any kind of positive change in America.  Don't give up.

----------


## Sublyminal

So, who drops out after tonight, and who stays till NH, we know Ron is staying till NH.

----------


## libertybrewcity

STAY POSITIVE!!!!!! WOoHOOOoooOOOOO

----------


## justatrey

> It seems like counties that Mitt Romney and Frothy are leading in have at least 90% reporting while most of Ron Paul's counties have less than 30 or 40%.


Oh please be right...

----------


## hammy

Game over.

It was fun...

I will support Ron vehemently until the end, but let's not kid ourselves. It's over.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## boethius27

"ROMNEY, SANTORUM TIED IN IOWA.  PAUL A CLOSE THIRD"   CNN is making me sick.

----------


## cdc482

we are going to get 1st

----------


## wstrucke

> So, who drops out after tonight, and who stays till NH, we know Ron is staying till NH.


Everyone stays in until at least SC, possibly FL.

----------


## Tinnuhana

I'm on my prep and this is really nerve-wracking. I agree with folks sayinhg that as soon as Santorum is vetted, his rating is going down. At the same time, a win in Iowa would be great. It's out of our hands, now. It's like watching a game on 12 hour delay.The results are in. They just have to be counted. Pray for the best, then pray that whatever the results are, we and the campaign will use this wisely to get us the best possible reslut in NH and the other states.

----------


## susano

http://www.politico.com/2012-electio...012/Primary/IA

county maps

----------


## RIPLEYMOM

No, not saying 'run third party', but very important the idea of it, the possibility, the numbers.

----------


## brandon

I'm having a real hard time watching these numbers. Stressing me out way too much...I think I may just have to go to bed and check back in the morning.

----------


## nasonex

I'm very upset. I'm seriously considering giving up on politics. Don't get me wrong, Ron Paul should fight until the bitter end. However, I don't know if I can take this anymore. The mainstream media stole this election from us, by pushing Frothy for a week, while constantly attacking Ron Paul in every way possible. It was blatant manipulation of the election by the media, period. If it were not for the last week in which the media pushed and pushed for Santorum, we would be winning right now. This makes me think that any time we get close to winning a state, the mainstream media will push another candidate hard, just to make us lose. 

I told someone in the chatroom that if Ron Paul does not win to ban me. I was banned from the chatroom. The moment we know for sure that Ron Paul is not going to win tonight, I would like someone to ban me. I'm not going to sit around and torment myself watching the mainstream media tear him apart election after election. This is sicking as can be! 

Seriously, what is the solution? A ten million dollar money bomb before each primary? Can we pull that off? We will need that much money to counter the free publicity the neocons and liberal freaks give other candidates, and to counter the way they attack us over and over, saying Ron Paul is unelectable.

I'm about to go nuts here. Seriously, I would hang in here but how are we going to win when the mainstream media continually manipulates the election? What is our plan? Do we have a game plan at all, other than just more of the same? 

I think smoke is coming out of my ears I'm so upset.

----------


## pinkmandy

> I wish the Debby Downers around here would just STFU for a while.  There's not even half of the votes counted and people are crying that the sky is falling.  There's DEFINITELY some posters around here that live to try to bring others down with negativity.


+ rep

----------


## BSU kid

Johnson County only 39% in, Good news for us!!!!

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

> Don't be stupid. IA is 1% of the delegates.


Name for me the people that have won the GOP nomination without winning IA or NH. 

Don't call people stupid just because you disagree with them. That's not what free thinking people do. That's what MSM sheep do.

----------


## bluesc

> I can't handle this... drinking


I haven't stopped in the last 2 hours.

----------


## Liberty74

> Sorry to be pessimistic but if we can't win this it proves there is no way to win period. The zombie voters will continue to be manipulated by the media.


You have to use the media better and know how to herd the sheep, cattle and mass tools.

----------


## Joey Wahoo

Reality check:  If we win, with say 25% of the vote, that means 75% of the voters chose someone else.  Arguably the only reason we'll have won is because the other candidates split the idiot vote.  We just need to come out of this in the top tier--which is guaranteed to happen.  Then we have to start trying to pick up the supporters of those who start dropping out.

Cry-baby conspiracy theorists who can't handle finishing a few hundred votes out of first in freaking IOWA aren't helping the cause.

And, for what its worth, I still think we'll win this thing.

----------


## tbone717

> So, who drops out after tonight, and who stays till NH, we know Ron is staying till NH.


Bachmann is done.  Newt is done after NH.  Frothy, Huntsman and Perry after SC.

----------


## AlexG

> So, who drops out after tonight, and who stays till NH, we know Ron is staying till NH.


No one is dropping out yet, there are still two more debates until NH so there's no incentive

----------


## willwash

Where are you all seeing the percentage reporting BY COUNTY?

----------


## Dustancostine

> Yep.
> 
> We're relying on a good vote there. In fact, if we don't win there by a sizable margin we've lost.


How many votes there last time.

----------


## Lafayette

> The only thing that gives me hope is that CNN keeps talking about Ron and is not saying he is going to get 3rd


Well they just flashed an ad for Santorum live at midnight on CNN so that may be a clue.

----------


## cdc482

you guys shouldn't get so down right now. it'll be really weird when we win.

----------


## KramerDSP

Paul Could Gain from College Counties
Although Ron Paul has fallen slightly behind Rick Santorum and Mitt Romney in the vote-counting, he still has a chance of winning - in part because some of his strongest areas, college towns, have been slow to report results.

Story County, where Iowa State University is located, has had none of its 43 precincts report. And only 22 of 57 precincts have reported in Johnson County, home to the University of Iowa. (Mr. Paul has 36 percent of the votes there so far.)

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Hard to know what will happen tonight. I hope for a change in a more positive direction, just like everyone else.

If not, context is important: we were only hoping for third last time, and came trailing in at fifth. That was a much bigger disappointment than this.

There's also a clear margin of difference between the top three and everyone else this time.

I only wonder what happens from here if the results play out in the order they are currently in.

Santorum can't go anywhere. Romney and Paul must fight it out in New Hampshire. Will the media do a week long blitz for Huntsman there like they did for Santorum in Iowa?

----------


## nyrgoal99

> Guys, lots of Des Moines to go. Ames isn't coming in yet. 
> 
> Lots of time to go. 
> 
> The exit polls are not well specified. Some of the questions indicate different vote tallies. CNN says they have Ron Paul up by 1% overall, and there's a reason for that, so let's see what happens.



On the flip side.  Ron Paul supporters are more likely to do an entrance or exit poll

----------


## Ex Lux lucis

Just looked at a map displaying results and there is santorum EVERYWHERE.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

guys stay positive, only 49 % of the precincts are counted and there are still college town precincts to be counted.its going to be a long night. Ron can still win.santorum cant garner the independents, and he wont do well in any other state,all we need is Ron in strong 2nd and romney in 3rd.

----------


## RDM

Bunch of women on this thread with bunged up skirts.

----------


## mLakomy

does anyone know what's up with Emmet County? They had 175 people vote "other", that's 36% or something

----------


## asurfaholic

> Don't be stupid. IA is 1% of the delegates.


What about the perception issue? Can Ron win the nom after placing 3rd in Iowa?

----------


## sailingaway

> Sorry to be pessimistic but if we can't win this it proves there is no way to win period. The zombie voters will continue to be manipulated by the media.


No, there was a specific band of known lockstep voters, a FRACTION of the evangelicals (Ron got MORE evangelicals per entrance polls) went to someone unvetted.  that is not going to repeat everywhere.  Unfortunately this gives Gingrich legs because he has a South Carolina game, and if Ron doesn't win tonight Gingrich is in better position. BUT if Perry drops out, we may pick up some of his people.  And if he doesn't, he may give Gingrich a run for his money.

----------


## cdc482

Fox News saying that Ron Paul will win the remaining 51%

----------


## nyrgoal99

> Well they just flashed an ad for Santorum live at midnight on CNN so that may be a clue.


They were doing that at 6pm

----------


## jordie

> Even if he takes 3rd tonight, it will still practically be a statistical tie! And NH is looking like a solid 2nd.  Look how far we've come in 4 years, guys!  This movement is much bigger than a stupid election.  Even if RP doesn't win, we've scared the establishment $#@!less.  Perk up!  Even if we lose this battle, we're winning the war.


This. We're prety much TIED for FIRST in IOWA. Couple of months ago, a few years ago, did you think such a thing would happen? We're solidly 2nd in NH. Santorum can't surge in NH. Only Gingrich or Hunstman will. RP is pretty solid there TBH.

----------


## Nisse

> Even we only get third place in Iowa, we could still win this.  This was a weird dynamic.  Romney really does have a ceiling, and Santorum will crash as people get to know him.  Gingrich is toxic, and Perry disappointed tonight.
> 
> We will be the only alternative to Romney.
> 
> What sucks is that this makes it harder   But not impossible.


This!!!

----------


## yoshimaroka

> I'm very upset. I'm seriously considering giving up on politics. Don't get me wrong, Ron Paul should fight until the bitter end. However, I don't know if I can take this anymore. The mainstream media stole this election from us, by pushing Frothy for a week, while constantly attacking Ron Paul in every way possible. It was blatant manipulation of the election by the media, period. If it were not for the last week in which the media pushed and pushed for Santorum, we would be winning right now. This makes me think that any time we get close to winning a state, the mainstream media will push another candidate hard, just to make us lose. 
> 
> I told someone in the chatroom that if Ron Paul does not win to ban me. I was banned from the chatroom. The moment we know for sure that Ron Paul is not going to win tonight, I would like someone to ban me. I'm not going to sit around and torment myself watching the mainstream media tear him apart election after election. This is sicking as can be! 
> 
> Seriously, what is the solution? A ten million dollar money bomb before each primary? Can we pull that off? We will need that much money to counter the free publicity the neocons and liberal freaks give other candidates, and to counter the way they attack us over and over, saying Ron Paul is unelectable.
> 
> I'm about to go nuts here. Seriously, I would hang in here but how are we going to win when the mainstream media continually manipulates the election? What is our plan? Do we have a game plan at all, other than just more of the same? 
> 
> I think smoke is coming out of my ears I'm so upset.


You should read up on anarchism.

http://strike-the-root.com/
http://www.mises.org/

----------


## wstrucke

Allamakee county just went RP with 100% in!

----------


## sailingaway

> Fox News saying that Ron Paul will win the remaining 51%


If you are joking, don't.  Really?

----------


## AdamT

I was just at Bruno's precinct caucus in Polk and RP won by a good margin.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Twitter:

Nate Silver: Paul could gain from college counties

Buddy Roemer: I almost have enough votes in Iowa to start a bowling league.

----------


## Adam West

Seriously, what's wrong with some of you? Please pick yourselves up! This is not over yet.

And even if it is, 24%, 23%, 22% is going to give us HUGE credebility.

----------


## White Bear Lake

They've been stuck at 49% for awhile now.  A huge dump of votes should be coming any second...

----------


## Cortes

> QFT





> Reality check:  If we win, with say 25% of the vote, that means 75% of the voters chose someone else.  Arguably the only reason we'll have won is because the other candidates split the idiot vote.  We just need to come out of this in the top tier--which is guaranteed to happen.  Then we have to start trying to pick up the supporters of those who start dropping out.
> 
> Cry-baby conspiracy theorists who can't handle finishing a few hundred votes out of first in freaking IOWA aren't helping the cause.
> 
> And, for what its worth, I still think we'll win this thing.



Hell yeah. I'm damn proud of the progress we've made in 4 years.

----------


## TheDrakeMan

> Just looked at a map displaying results and there is santorum EVERYWHERE.



Rural areas. College counties still need to report.

----------


## steph3n

I am stepping away for some food truck fare, buy and bye!

----------


## nasonex

We need to win Iowa to build momentum. If we don't build momentum from the start, I just don't know how we are going to win this thing. Does anyone have a plan for how we can counter the mainstream media, gain momentum, and start winning states if we don't get first place in at least Iowa or NH?

----------


## pacu44

> I hate to say it but if Ron doesn't win Iowa tonight the media will declare it a two man race between Romney and Santorum.


They said if he won with 50% of the vote it that Paul had no chance... Winning talks though the noise, if we dont win... I wont quit but it is tougher...

BTW, NO ONE BUT PAUL... Understand that GOP...

----------


## Sola_Fide

Bunch of trolls in this thread.

----------


## cdc482

> If you are joking, don't.  Really?


It was said really quickly in passing. I swear I heard it.

----------


## Duckman

> Bachmann is done.  Newt is done after NH.  Frothy, Huntsman and Perry after SC.


No, Newt stays in through SC.  Huntsman may drop after NH.  Perry, I think he SHOULD drop now but because of his $$$ I bet he stays till Super Tuesday.

----------


## StilesBC

Man, you doomers crack me up.  You should have seen these threads in '08.  I am utterly elated that this once obscure guy that would dare challenge Greenspan is now thrust onto the (inter)national campaign.  

The message is winning.

----------


## happyphilter

Those who say that there's still votes to be counted have probably never seen something like this. 50% in and you can expect the same trends to continue. Get some sleep, we got 3rd in Iowa...behind frothy...

----------


## BSU kid

Karl Rove says Paul can still win.

----------


## 118pass

I think we're going to make up a huge gap here shortly guys.  Stay  tuned.

----------


## Chieppa1

Guys, calm the $#@! down. CNN is KILLING Mitt Romney right now. Perspective is reality. They keep saying "Ron Paul will be hanging around".

----------


## libertybrewcity

> Game over.
> 
> It was fun...
> 
> I will support Ron vehemently until the end, but let's not kid ourselves. It's over.


shut up. if you're oging to be negative don't even post anything.

----------


## Hook

So the Paul campaign has captains wiring in their vote counts in real-time, no?  If so, they should have all the results from everywhere right now.

Anyone associated with the campaign know of any info?

----------


## PastaRocket848

We're closing the gap, slowly.

----------


## ronpaulitician

> Game over.
> 
> It was fun...
> 
> I will support Ron vehemently until the end, but let's not kid ourselves. It's over.


Why? Because 1,000 to 2,000 votes in Iowa took a wrong turn?

We're the unelectable, dangerous, racist, bigot getting a third of the votes in the first election for the GOP nomination. 

It'd be great if those 1,000 to 2,000 votes could swing our way, but Paul is showing strength regardless.

----------


## cavalier973

> What about the perception issue? Can Ron win the nom after placing 3rd in Iowa?


John McCain did in 2008, and he only got 13% of the vote:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iowa_Re...caucuses,_2008

----------


## Harry96

Fox just said that 54% of the vote -- more than 10,000 votes -- haven't been counted. Rove just said no votes from Story County are in yet.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

While I really wanted to see Dr. Paul win this tonight, a close 3rd is not a game killer.  Santorm does not have the money or support to play till the end.  After tonight, it will be basically Paul and Romney.  As more footage of Romney's flip-flopping get exposure, he will start to lose support.  The only place for those supporters to go will be RP.  I expect Noot to be dropping out maybe after NH...

----------


## justatrey

> guys stay positive, only 49 % of the precincts are counted and there are still college town precincts to be counted.its going to be a long night. Ron can still win.santorum cant garner the independents, and he wont do well in any other state,all we need is Ron in strong 2nd and romney in 3rd.


Please for the love of God be right. ONE TIME!!!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Paul Could Gain from College Counties
> Although Ron Paul has fallen slightly behind Rick Santorum and Mitt Romney in the vote-counting, he still has a chance of winning - in part because some of his strongest areas, college towns, have been slow to report results.
> 
> Story County, where Iowa State University is located, has had none of its 43 precincts report. And only 22 of 57 precincts have reported in Johnson County, home to the University of Iowa. (Mr. Paul has 36 percent of the votes there so far.)



and the reason it takes so long to count them..... they are BIG, with LOTS of People.... and LOTS of Ron Paul Supporters.

----------


## eduardo89

> Twitter:
> 
> Nate Silver: Paul could gain from college counties
> 
> Buddy Roemer: I almost have enough votes in Iowa to start a bowling league.


lol Roemer is a good sport

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> Just looked at a map displaying results and there is santorum EVERYWHERE.

----------


## Cortes

> QFT





> Man, you doomers crack me up.  You should have seen these threads in '08.  I am utterly elated that this once obscure guy that would dare challenge Greenspan is now thrust onto the (inter)national campaign.  
> 
> The message is winning.


+1

----------


## tennman

Karl Rove, of all people, is saying that what they're showing on Paul is low and that the real stuff is ahead for him in what comes in.

----------


## nasonex

We need to start winning primaries. We can make excuses and say that we are doing great, but at some point if we don't start winning and winning consistantly we won't win the nomination. I'm not trying to be a cry baby, but the manipulation by the mainstream media has been extremely blatant over the past week. What are we going to do to combat it?

----------


## JTforRP

Closing the gap......

----------


## Liberty74

> Karl Rove says Paul can still win.


Hate him or love him. Rove knows his stuff.

----------


## boneyard bill

Hey, relax. Half the voted hasn't even reported yet. Counties where Romney and Santorum are leading have reported 80-90% of their vote in most cases. Counties where Paul is leading have typically reported less than half of their vote. Plus many of the no reported vote counties are Paul territory. 

We're 1300 votes behind. We could conceivably make that up on the Iowa State campus alone.

----------


## bluesc

> Twitter:
> 
> Nate Silver: Paul could gain from college counties
> 
> Buddy Roemer: I almost have enough votes in Iowa to start a bowling league.


God I love Buddy Roemer. He supports Ron too!

----------


## TheDrakeMan

> Man, you doomers crack me up.  You should have seen these threads in '08.  I am utterly elated that this once obscure guy that would dare challenge Greenspan is now thrust onto the (inter)national campaign.  
> 
> The message is winning.


Lol I remember in '08 on this very forum there were a ton of people screaming "THATS IT. This is rigged! I'm out of this movement!"

Even if Ron Paul doesn't win the nomination (very much possible) we still have momentum and a movement behind us. We can get another Paul in office, or another Amash elected. We have a lot going for us.

----------


## Nathan Hale

Just weighing in:

1.  The best is yet to come - rural counties and college towns!!!!!

2. Alas, we really need to win.  Ron needs the media wave when he rides into NH because we need a close second place finish there in order to gain the needed credibility to ride as a real top tier candidate into the SC, FL, and NV races.

----------


## Crotale

Wright and Franklin Counties looking good so far.

----------


## bluesc

> Hate him or love him. Rove knows his stuff.


Indeed. Very smart man.

----------


## libertyfanatic

> So the Paul campaign has captains wiring in their vote counts in real-time, no?  If so, they should have all the results from everywhere right now.
> 
> Anyone associated with the campaign know of any info?


Where is the Collins?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Frothy still beating us by about 1500 but his support areas are drying up fast......

----------


## WarNoMore

I guess some of you guys are the type to leave a football game in the 2nd quarter when your team's only down by one point. relax, people.

----------


## Duckman

> The message is winning.


This is, was, and always will be the best reason to support RP.

----------


## Chieppa1

Joe Perry: Media is trying to crush Paul. It's so transparent. They will smear himevery chance.beware! Get your news from lot of different sources.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## nasonex

> Karl Rove, of all people, is saying that what they're showing on Paul is low and that the real stuff is ahead for him in what comes in.


I sure hope that is true. I really, really want Ron Paul to win. If we can win Iowa it will be a great way to build momentum and lift morale!

----------


## willwash

MSNBC is being pretty fair to Paul so far too...

----------


## ONUV

51% reported 60,011 votes

S 25
R 24
P 22

----------


## Son of Detroit

> Just looked at a map displaying results and there is santorum EVERYWHERE.


Aware.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> Please for the love of God be right. ONE TIME!!!


 its not over until its over, 50 percent of the precincts uncounted.AMARITE OR AMARITE? ron is gonna pwn

----------


## Nathan Hale

> Lol I remember in '08 on this very forum there were a ton of people screaming "THATS IT. This is rigged! I'm out of this movement!"
> 
> Even if Ron Paul doesn't win the nomination (very much possible) we still have momentum and a movement behind us. We can get another Paul in office, or another Amash elected. We have a lot going for us.


THIS.

----------


## sailingaway

> Just weighing in:
> 
> 1.  The best is yet to come - rural counties and college towns!!!!!
> 
> 2. Alas, we really need to win.  Ron needs the media wave when he rides into NH because we need a close second place


Ron is NEVER going to get a 'media wave' except attacks.

----------


## brushfire

> Fox News saying that Ron Paul will win the remaining 51%


They're trying to set him up - I hope they're right so that they cant knock him down

----------


## Harry96

CNN saying Frothy has no money and no staff.

----------


## sluggo

Santorum implodes within the next week. He's the media's alt-Herman Cain.

Set em up, knock em down.

----------


## Fetou

PBS is saying Paul is in second behind by about 50 votes. I don't know how accurate they are as a station (got someone watching in the other room), but does anybody have an actual update on the vote? Why can't we keep the negative commentary in a separate thread so we can see the results, win or lose.

----------


## wstrucke

> Bunch of trolls in this thread.


debbie downer != troll, just sayin

Someone coming in here and saying "Hey guys, just checking in from the Repub HQ and Ron Paul is winning by 1000 votes!  Just wait and see!" would be a troll.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Most of the santorum counties have 80%+ reporting.....if anything, he's not going to win first guys

----------


## FreeTraveler

> Even if he takes 3rd tonight, it will still practically be a statistical tie! And NH is looking like a solid 2nd.  Look how far we've come in 4 years, guys!  This movement is much bigger than a stupid election.  Even if RP doesn't win, we've scared the establishment $#@!less.  Perk up!  Even if we lose this battle, we're winning the war.





> This. We're prety much TIED for FIRST in IOWA. Couple of months ago, a few years ago, did you think such a thing would happen? We're solidly 2nd in NH. Santorum can't surge in NH. Only Gingrich or Hunstman will. RP is pretty solid there TBH.


*OMG! Sunshine Patriots need to STFU. I've been fighting this war for 40 FRIGGIN' YEARS and this is BY FAR the best thing that's happened for Liberty in that 40 years.


40 YEARS*

----------


## bluesc

Cedar County 100% reporting - Ron wins with 26%!

----------


## jay_dub

Gingrich has said he's 'going nuclear' on Romney after this. That will only help RP. Santorum is going nowhere despite Iowa. RP has AT LEAST a close 3rd place tonight and it looks like 2nd in NH.

Let's not get down about this.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Sure hope these strongholds report soon. It could be our saving grace.

----------


## jim49er

Ron's gonna be pulling ahead like a BOSS

----------


## angrydragon

It's alright nasonex, still going to fight on. 3rd isn't bad.

----------


## nasonex

> Hell yes it is. If you haven't been around long enough to see the last campaign, you have no clue how well things are going right now. Stop the bull$#@! naysaying.


I don't care how well we are doing compared to last time around. I just care if we are doing well enough to win the nomination. Winning the nomination is all that counts. Another four years of Obama or a neocon and this nation is over, toast, finished, etc.

----------


## tbone717

> lol Roemer is a good sport


Buddy for VP?  LOL 

I said earlier that Buddy is my 2nd choice now.  Not because I know anything about him, but because I think it would be cool to have a President Buddy.

----------


## Gumba of Liberty

CNN just broke down the caucus and it is looking very favorable for us. The populated cities in the west have zero votes counted. The east has merely 40% reporting. Relax and enjoy the rest of the night.

----------


## Nathan Hale

> Ron is NEVER going to get a 'media wave' except attacks.


He doesn't need to get cuddly love, but he needs to be in the position of being called victor.

----------


## skilt

> Game over.
> 
> It was fun...
> 
> I will support Ron vehemently until the end, but let's not kid ourselves. It's over.


your friends think you're a wet blanket, don't they.  This is the first inning and you already want to head to the clubhouse for some beers and tears.


C'mon man

----------


## Crotale

@RevPac: Precincts around University of Iowa have not yet reported. It's nowhere near over yet.

----------


## nasonex

> Gingrich has said he's 'going nuclear' on Romney after this. That will only help RP. Santorum is going nowhere despite Iowa. RP has AT LEAST a close 3rd place tonight and it looks like 2nd in NH.
> 
> Let's not get down about this.


So when do you think we will eventually come first place in a state? We gotta start winning states, and soon.

----------


## cynic

I'm feeling really good about this. Especially after '08

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

Beware:  FOX/CNN are beginning to "predict" the placings of candidates...

----------


## jsem

Let's hope Huntsman pulls a surge like Santorum in NH taking away votes from Romney. Then a three way tie between Paul, Romney & Huntsman, with Paul coming out on top.

This could happen even if we don't win IA.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> God I love Buddy Roemer. He supports Ron too!


I like him a lot as well....quality man and a friend of Ron's

----------


## bluesc

> Game over.
> 
> It was fun...
> 
> I will support Ron vehemently until the end, but let's not kid ourselves. It's over.


Seriously.. $#@! off. Right now.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Bachmann is done.  Newt is done after NH.  Frothy, Huntsman and Perry after SC.


Whatever it ends up being I don't think we'll be in too bad shape. Santorum will be easy to beat. He has no ground game anywhere else, he has no money and no one has hammered him yet. 

Romney not pulling a strong lead will hurt him in NH. 

Let's not get all down peoples. The fight goes on!

----------


## sailingaway

> @RevPac: Precincts around University of Iowa have not yet reported. It's nowhere near over yet.


but are the students there on winter break?

----------


## tbone717

Does anyone know what is in Dallas County that makes it go so strong for Mitt?

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Chieppa1

I'm sorry, but the "2011ers" are annoying me tonight. We are changing the $#@!ing world. Wake up.

----------


## jabrownie

We are strong in Polk county, all the college students; also in Story county.  Virtually all of those have not yet come in.  Back in 2008 we won Jefferson county, nothing in from there either.  This ain't over yet...

----------


## nemt4paul

> Game over.
> 
> It was fun...
> 
> I will support Ron vehemently until the end, but let's not kid ourselves. It's over.


If your goal was to win the republican nomination then it was over before it began.....let's not kid ourselves.

Ron never had a chance at winning.  He said it himself.....in order for him to win and become president, let alone the republican nomination, people had to change the way they view government.

This obviously hasn't happened and you shouldn't have expected it to.  To many idiots in our country and the media hates Ron.

----------


## Nathan Hale

> *OMG! Sunshine Patriots need to STFU. I've been fighting this war for 40 FRIGGIN' YEARS and this is BY FAR the best thing that's happened for Liberty in that 40 years.
> 
> 
> 40 YEARS*


Hear hear!  All the noobs need to realize that there has been a libertarian movement in this country for a long time and for those of us who have been a part of it, this whole experience is a mind blowing improvement over what we used to fight for back in the 20th (and even if the first eight years of the 21st)

----------


## sailingaway

> Whatever it ends up being I don't think we'll be in too bad shape. Santorum will be easy to beat. He has no ground game anywhere else, he has no money and no one has hammered him yet. 
> 
> Romney not pulling a strong lead will hurt him in NH. 
> 
> Let's not get all down peoples. The fight goes on!


No question, Santorum is just a spoiler, but a spoiler of something we really want.

----------


## doronster195

What is this negativity about Ron Paul coming in within 2% of first? You're joking right? This is pissing off the media, they will have to continue to cover him and change their tune about him  being able to get out the vote.

----------


## dawnbt

Paul has 46% in Marshall with 5% reporting!

----------


## 69360

The meat of the RP supporter areas aren't in. This is going to change really quick. 

I'm utterly blown away this many people would vote for frothy. Freakin unbelievable.

----------


## RipperNT

Roemer is killing me!

----------


## TVMH

> Even if he takes 3rd tonight, it will still practically be a statistical tie! And NH is looking like a solid 2nd.  Look how far we've come in 4 years, guys!  This movement is much bigger than a stupid election.  Even if RP doesn't win, we've scared the establishment $#@!less.  Perk up!  Even if we lose this battle, we're winning the war.


THIS X 1776.

----------


## cityoflight

I don't post here very often but stop in to read every day. The negativity is not doing any good and is premature. We're halfway through, lots of votes to go. Of course it would be nice if we were up a couple points at this stage but to say this is over is not "being realistic" yet. In an hour, maybe. 

For months now we've trusted the campaign even when they weren't taking the steps some of us might have. And that trust has paid off so far -- who thought we would be this close? Yes, I think we need to win tonight or at worst a close second behind Santorum. But I'm willing to keep the faith for a while longer until it's clear that's not going to happen.

----------


## ONUV

59% reporting 

S 25
R 24
P 22

----------


## bluesc

Allamakee County 100% reporting - Ron wins with 30%! Won by 2 votes over Romney!

----------


## Duckman

> CNN saying Frothy has no money and no staff.


But he has the MEDIA!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gravik

I wish I could slap Santorum....but if I did that, my hand would get Frothy all over it.

----------


## opinionatedfool

+rep for every positive comment I see

----------


## gjdavis60

Some of you need to calm down.  Welcome to the big leagues.  Nothing comes easy and nothing goes like you dreamed it.  We have the best candidate with the best message.  We have money.  We have national attention.  We have a professional campaign with a viable plan for success.  Watch and learn, and stop with all the drama.  We need to stay positive and keep working.  With proportional delegates this is going to be a very long campaign.  We  have lots of time to win people over and our opponents have too much time to keep the truth about themselves  hidden.  Patience.  Focus.  Work.

----------


## cbr06honda

I love how well Bachmann is doing considering how much she said her campaign was "surging" lol.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Guys, remember? 1st doesn't count, you look at who came in 2nd or 3rd.

----------


## ONUV

65,099 votes

----------


## Jtorsella

We can absolutely still win this. Romney cannot.

----------


## happyphilter

Holy hell we are getting creamed in the cities.

----------


## nasonex

I don't appreciate those people who attack those of us who are trying to look at this realistically.

You see, all I care about is winning the nomination. I don't care if we we come in second place to the nomination and miss by one delegate. I'll still pull my hair out. The fact is that time is running out, and we don't have forever to gradually build up support. We cannot count on the mainstream media helping us. In fact, we can count on them trying to boost other candidates every time it seems we are doing well in a state. Also, we can count on their hit pieces, attacking us on 20 year old issues. What is so bad is not only the liberals are against us, but also the neocons. 

We have to start WINNING states. Not coming in second. Someone please tell me how we are going to do this?

----------


## Orgoonian

> *OMG! Sunshine Patriots need to STFU. I've been fighting this war for 40 FRIGGIN' YEARS and this is BY FAR the best thing that's happened for Liberty in that 40 years.
> 
> 
> 40 YEARS*


Thanks man,i needed a reality check

----------


## RPfan1992

Romney took polk. I hope ron gets woodbury.

----------


## sailingaway

> The meat of the RP supporter areas aren't in. This is going to change really quick. 
> 
> I'm utterly blown away this many people would vote for frothy. Freakin unbelievable.


they don't KNOW him.  No one has discussed his background at ALL.

----------


## wstrucke

> What is this negativity about Ron Paul coming in within 2% of first? You're joking right? This is pissing off the media, they will have to continue to cover him and change their tune about him  being able to get out the vote.


Lest we forget the Iowa straw poll.

----------


## dustinp

who is Joe Perry?

----------


## tremendoustie

> If your goal was to win the republican nomination then it was over before it began.....let's not kid ourselves.
> 
> Ron never had a chance at winning.  He said it himself.....in order for him to win and become president, let alone the republican nomination, people had to change the way they view government.
> 
> This obviously hasn't happened and you shouldn't have expected it to.  To many idiots in our country and the media hates Ron.


Ummm ... no?

You chicken littles are being really silly.

----------


## Jtorsella

WHAT!! We lost Polk.

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

kill muslims, ban gays, pro socialism = "Conservative"

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron Paul 2012!

----------


## Gravik

Santorum with almost a 2k lead....

And that is why I don't have much if any respect for right wing single issue voters than choose abortion as a #1 issue.

----------


## Carehn

> Paul has 46% in Marshall with 5% reporting!


Where do you get the #s so I can check it out?

----------


## nasonex

> Guys, remember? 1st doesn't count, you look at who came in 2nd or 3rd.


First does count. First is what matters. We will not win the nomination if we keep being satisfied with second, third, or fourth. We have to start winning states and racking up delegates.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

We're losing ground. Romney up now.

----------


## tbone717

> Hear hear!  All the noobs need to realize that there has been a libertarian movement in this country for a long time and for those of us who have been a part of it, this whole experience is a mind blowing improvement over what we used to fight for back in the 20th (and even if the first eight years of the 21st)


Correct.  Though I am new on the forum, I have been at this since 1988.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

One positive sign: I sure don't remember things being this up in the air in Iowa for hours last time. A lot can change overnight.

I remember waking up the next day during the 2010 elections and seeing results that I never thought I'd see in the morning.

----------


## matt0611

> But he has the MEDIA!!!!!!!!!!!


Yup, I couldn't even congradulate santorum for winning this. He did nothing. He has no appeal. It was 100% $#@!ing media in the last week.

They have this country by the $#@!ing balls.

----------


## sailingaway

> I don't appreciate those people who attack those of us who are trying to look at this realistically.
> 
> You see, all I care about is winning the nomination. I don't care if we we come in second place to the nomination and miss by one delegate. I'll still pull my hair out. The fact is that time is running out, and we don't have forever to gradually build up support. We cannot count on the mainstream media helping us. In fact, we can count on them trying to boost other candidates every time it seems we are doing well in a state. Also, we can count on their hit pieces, attacking us on 20 year old issues. What is so bad is not only the liberals are against us, but also the neocons. 
> 
> We have to start WINNING states. Not coming in second. Someone please tell me how we are going to do this?


what good is this?

----------


## Crotale

We're owning Mitchell County - over 30% atm with 80% reported.

----------


## puppetmaster

> *OMG! Sunshine Patriots need to STFU. I've been fighting this war for 40 FRIGGIN' YEARS and this is BY FAR the best thing that's happened for Liberty in that 40 years.
> 
> 
> 40 YEARS*


YES

----------


## steph3n

> *OMG! Sunshine Patriots need to STFU. I've been fighting this war for 40 FRIGGIN' YEARS and this is BY FAR the best thing that's happened for Liberty in that 40 years.
> 
> 
> 40 YEARS*


you are right, this is huge

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Guys, remember? 1st doesn't count, you look at who came in 2nd or 3rd.


 exactly.

----------


## amabala

> While I really wanted to see Dr. Paul win this tonight, a close 3rd is not a game killer.  Santorm does not have the money or support to play till the end.  After tonight, it will be basically Paul and Romney.  As more footage of Romney's flip-flopping get exposure, he will start to lose support.  The only place for those supporters to go will be RP.  I expect Noot to be dropping out maybe after NH...


It's going to be a Romney v Paul race in a couple of weeks.

----------


## pacu44

> They were doing that at 6pm


they need ratings, we are the political junkies, they know what they are doing...

----------


## Muwahid

I'm expecting a quick turnaround, more populated areas have not been tabulated yet, university areas, and so on, paul could pull thousands of votes over these two clowns in minutes

----------


## bluesc

> Romney took polk. I hope ron gets woodbury.


What?!?! He just jumped 2000 votes and Ron barely moved. That sucks.

----------


## Okie RP fan

We need to continue to hold steady, hope, and pray. 

It's not over just yet.

----------


## RickyJ

> Most of the santorum counties have 80%+ reporting.....if anything, he's not going to win first guys


I hope that is right. Ron is down 1800 votes right now and only 41% left to count.

----------


## raginggran

> I think we're going to make up a huge gap here shortly guys.  Stay  tuned.


YES PLEASE !!!

We need more votes counted where they count .............................

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Rigged

----------


## jordie

Polk County is Romney's. We're done.

----------


## wstrucke

oh... that was a nasty update.  4% behind Romney overall now.

----------


## LibertyPhanatic

Damn. Romney just had a huge jump...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> First does count. First is what matters. We will not win the nomination if we keep being satisfied with second, third, or fourth. We have to start winning states and racking up delegates.


But…but…even the Governor of Iowa a few weeks ago said 1st doesn't count...

----------


## Ekrub

Looking favorable for us going forward, but also favorable for romney

----------


## steph3n

Wow Polk just went romney with 98% reporting and it was basically like every vote to romney yet again, just like in dallas county after a long break, soooooo oddd...

----------


## Liberty74

According to someone from Polk county - their caucus tally. Flashed on my Facebook from a RP supporter. How they got a hold of it I dunno. But it broke down everything in delegates for Polk. What that means for percentages and votes I dunno.

Ron 25
Santorum 16
Romney 15
Gingrich 7
Perry 6
Bachmann 1

----------


## tnvoter

> *OMG! Sunshine Patriots need to STFU. I've been fighting this war for 40 FRIGGIN' YEARS and this is BY FAR the best thing that's happened for Liberty in that 40 years.
> 
> 
> 40 YEARS*


+rep

----------


## Jtorsella

AND WE LOST JOHNSON! WTF!

----------


## EvilNight

We are doing *AWESOME.* That's the only word for it.

Iowa just sent a strong signal to the rest of the country - Ron's support has grown beyond belief. 

This race is down to Mitt and Ron. 

Santorum is no threat, he'll implode under the first waves of attack ads that will fly his way after doing so well.

----------


## Crotale

We won Chickasaw County with 32%!!!

Admittedly,, there's loads more counties with rubbish numbers for us. Sigh.

----------


## Drivingrain

WE just got CRUSHED in Polk. mother f*^&%&$%

----------


## nasonex

> what good is this?


What do you mean what good is this?

Winning states will get us more delegates, help us build momentum, help lift morale, generate more donations, obtain more supporters, etc.

Winning states is the key to winning the nomination.

----------


## wstrucke

We currently need 3,624 to catch up to first.

----------


## cbr06honda

A good way to look at it, even if we don't win, which I still hope we do. No other candidate would be doing nearly this well if they had received the same amount of negative media coverage that Paul has had the last few weeks.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Funny to see Ari Felcher on CNN keep changing his "analysis". 

"Iowa doesn't matter." (Ron in first)
"It's a three way tie for first, all that is important is to be in the top three." (Dead heat)
"Iowa is very important, especially the order of the top three." (Ron in third)

Hopefully he'll have to change his tune again to "Iowa doesn't matter."

----------


## nowwearefree

guys, some of us are optimistic, some realistic, some pessimistic
but whatever it is, lets just respect each other and pray for the best

----------


## thehungarian

Half the people in this thread =

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

looks like it's over

----------


## Crotale

25 - 25 - 21.

Not good. 3.6k votes behind.

----------


## reagle

> @RevPac: Precincts around University of Iowa have not yet reported. It's nowhere near over yet.




Shelly Roche
shellyroche @allanbartlett: @shellyroche a lot of friendly @RonPaul counties haven't reported any numbers yet. Fingers crossed 

https://mobile.twitter.com/shellyroc...05294678622210

----------


## ONUV

60% in

santorum gained a point

----------


## JTforRP

$#@!.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Joe Perry: Media is trying to crush Paul. It's so transparent. They will smear himevery chance.beware! Get your news from lot of different sources.


Forgive me for my ignorance, but is this Joe Perry I keep hearing about the_ Aerosmith_ Joe Perry?

----------


## nasonex

> WE just got CRUSHED in Polk. mother f*^&%&$%


We can blame it on the mainstream media who have been setting up Santorum to win Iowa over the past week or so.

----------


## brushfire

> +rep for every positive comment I see


Hey, there's a 2011 guy with a positive attitude /thumbs_up!

Folks need to imagine the kind of fortitude Ron Paul must have.  The guy's been facing this machine for 30+ years.

I've noticed a common trait amongst successful people.  They dont stop until they get what they're after.  

I'm optimistic that Ron will win, but I'll be pressing on regardless...

----------


## PastaRocket848

It's over now, I think it's pretty much official.    On to new Hampshire!

----------


## specsaregood

Wait, did polk just go romney, big?

----------


## Butchie

I cannot believe this, FROTHY?!?! Seriously Frothy? How f-ing stupid can people be...Frothy.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

The college counties have to go to Paul along with Sioux City where Morningside is won't hurt.

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Numbers are rigged guarantee it

----------


## Jtorsella

80% of precincts reporting
RP at 21% 
Geez
this is a disappointment, though we could win.

----------


## AlexG

This will be over quicker than I thought

----------


## KramerDSP

We lost Polk. But we'll crack 20%.

----------


## sailingaway

> AND WE LOST JOHNSON! WTF!


that I did not expect.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Wright and Franklin county contain a little bit of hope, check them out.

----------


## terp

We've got to keep fighting.  Its an uphill battle, but there it is.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Will be negging santorum on rc

----------


## tennman

> MSNBC is being pretty fair to Paul so far too...


I think MSNBC and Fox have been fair. It's CNN that has showed its ass.

----------


## Jtorsella

We can do it, let's keep morale up!

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

So Polk sat with Ron %4 ahead of Romney for 2 hours.  All of a sudden he's %7 ahead, seriously?     I don't think it's fraud, but how were they counting this $#@!.

----------


## nasonex

So if we did not win Iowa, how do we win in NH?

Not how we come in second place, but how do we win.

I mean come in 1st place?

Do we have a plan? Are we going to hold a win NH money bomb and raise ten million dollars?

Seriously, please tell me what we can do to start winning states.

I do not want to give up on politics.

----------


## Crotale

How the $#@! has Rick Perry won two counties?

----------


## NC5Paul

I'm stunned. Going to bed now. Hope I wake up to miraculous news. Unfortunately, America will reap what Iowa sews.

----------


## cdc482

$#@!!

Well I'm still in it for the long haul, though this was disappointing.

I am very suspicious about the whole thing for a few reasons:
Paul was leading the whole time until the end. A good way to crush our spirits.
Santorum was 5 points behind Paul and 4 points behind Romney in the entrance polls.
Then after <20% of caucuses are reporting, CNN has a "breaking news bulletin" stating that they missed entrance poll votes, and actually Santorum is 1 point behind Paul, tied with Romney...

----------


## Duckman

> Santorum is no threat, he'll implode under the first waves of attack ads that will fly his way after doing so well.


Yes.  And once he's done, there's nobody left.  Romney is the one who is truly unelectable...  see what happens to him in SC.

Wait... maybe they could try Thaddeus McCotter?

----------


## happyphilter

We are getting dominated in counties we should have won. Poor job motivating people to get out...

----------


## steph3n

> Numbers are rigged guarantee it


the only rigging is the media distortions and touting of Santorum The votes are NOT rigged.

----------


## TheDriver

> Forgive me for my ignorance, but is this Joe Perry I keep hearing about the_ Aerosmith_ Joe Perry?


Yes. https://twitter.com/#!/AdmiralPerry

----------


## 69360

Well I guess it's mostly over. Freakin frothy. Who would have thought?

----------


## PastaRocket848

Damn, big disappointment

----------


## nasonex

If we don't win this then how are we going to win NH? Someone please tell me!

----------


## bluesc

> Wait, did polk just go romney, big?


Yeah out of nowhere.

----------


## JTforRP

Depressing.

----------


## Liberty Shark

No need to panic at this point. Still a very strong showing.

----------


## Mini-Me

> So when do you think we will eventually come first place in a state? We gotta start winning states, and soon.


Quite possibly tonight?  The uncounted populated counties are going to lean more toward Paul and Romney than Santorum, so I foresee coming in first or second by the end of the night.  Either way, I am TOTALLY PUMPED about how we're doing tonight, and I have never before this moment been so optimistic about Ron Paul's election showing.

A few hours ago, I was honestly a bit scared to find out whether we'd really be in the running this time or not:  Four years ago tonight, the establishment breathed a sigh of relief as they wrote our jaw-dropping online support off as a paper tiger.  Tonight, I can only imagine how terrified they are that we are a serious force to be reckoned with among voters as well.  Tonight, the worst case scenario we're looking at is a close third place finish with a huge moral victory.  The best case scenario is ACTUAL victory, which is very much within grasp.

EDIT:  Ah, spoke too soon.  The other counties just came in, and we fell behind some.  Still, 21% of the vote is GOOD.  It won't force the media to acknowledge us, but it's close enough that our supporters in other states should not be discouraged!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

ugh

----------


## Jtorsella

now 88% reported. Almost impossible to win now. Not a neg comment, third is still incredible.

----------


## nasonex

The sickening mainstream media are the sick ones. They are the cause of this. They setup Santorum to win Iowa, and have been attacking Ron Paul like crazy for the past week.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I dont understand why people are getting pissed off at those who say its over and we lost Iowa. Basically need 100% of the rest of the vote to win.

----------


## dawnbt

> Guys, this is not too bad actually. It is much better if he wins than Romney. The media will start digging into everything that Sanatarium has ever done and 
> when he gets slaughtered in NH by Romney, where do you think the voters will turn then? There will always be an anti-romney vote that has to go somewhere.
> 
> Winning would ofcourse have been preferable, but quit negativism. It is still possible, even even if we don't succeed, this is only the beginning...


^^THIS!

----------


## Chieppa1

> Forgive me for my ignorance, but is this Joe Perry I keep hearing about the_ Aerosmith_ Joe Perry?


Yup.

----------


## axlr

88% in, Paul's down by the thousands.


I dunno guys...

----------


## danbeaulieu

And we march forward

----------


## Muwahid



----------


## moonshine5757

Polk went to Romney. When a bunch of you said up and down we'd win Polk. One thing for the media to lie to us, but not you guys. ugh

----------


## AlexG

> the only rigging is the media distortions and touting of Santorum The votes are NOT rigged.


I agree, this isn't the work of corrupt vote counters but from the perception that the media projects on america

----------


## Dustancostine

We are not going to make up the difference  ........ Happy if looking from a year ago, worst possible outcome from yesterday. Mixed bag.

----------


## Crotale

Story County looking good. Really good. 2 reported, 56%.

 Polk and Johnson Counties are crushing blows to us.

----------


## jersdream

Wow.....the early returns looked so friggin promising...this is just devastating. We were 1st or 2nd in every poll the last two weeks. WOW.

----------


## steph3n

Even Warren CO where Paul was ahead big, just moved to Santorum in the latter stages. Media is powerful, there is no doubt about it.

They are powerful, if we are to win this we have to take THEM ON, not candidates, the MEDIA DIRECTLY.

----------


## nasonex

> now 88% reported. Almost impossible to win now. Not a neg comment, third is still incredible.


Please tell me how we can win NH after this. Please tell me! I need to know! If we don't win some of these early states I don't know how we are going to build up delegates and morale to win the nomination. What is the plan? Someone please tell me!!!

----------


## MozoVote

I'm acknowledging it. Santorum won the straw poll.

The media won't follow up on March 10, but will he really win the majority of delegates? Stay tuned...

----------


## The Dude

We HAVE to win this. I don't see how else we can get the nomination without getting an establishing win at the beginning of the primaries in Iowa. I'll be waiting for the third party run...the Republican Party is too far gone. There is no hope for saving most of those people. What we need is a mass third party coalition between the Naders and Pauls of the world.

I hope to god we pull this out somehow. Otherwise I really don't see how we can get any traction without this win.

----------


## Gravik

Wow, big leap. Story still hasn't been counted yet.

----------


## ONUV

98,457 votes

the optimism i had is waning

----------


## Falseflagop

WAKE UP FOLKS !! This was stolen, RIGGED. When Santorum wins or a close second for a guy that was in single digits and under the cover of crooked MSM Media the last few days giving COVER to The SANTORUM SURGE !! It was Riged people I seen enough!! 

RIGGED RIGGED RIGGED !! imho

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Paul campaign said they expected to outperform the 24 23 23 entrance polls...

----------


## devil21

So the results just jumped bout 40% in a matter of minutes after sitting still for a looooong time.  Interesting.  

On to NH for next week!

----------


## mport1

> the only rigging is the media distortions and touting of Santorum The votes are NOT rigged.


Agreed.

----------


## nasonex

> I cannot believe this, FROTHY?!?! Seriously Frothy? How f-ing stupid can people be...Frothy.


The mainstream media are responsible for this bloodthirsty, big government warmonger winning.

----------


## steph3n

> If we don't win this then how are we going to win NH? Someone please tell me!


Winning NH no longer matters, taking down the veil of the big media, is the key now.

----------


## raginggran

Story County where we need to win now..

----------


## Butchie

What is going on RP supporters in Iowa??? Stop spamming internet polls and forums and get out there and vote.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Polk county was the kill shot

----------


## dawnbt

Marshall went from Paul 46% with 5% to Santorum takes it with 22% less than 5 minutes later.

----------


## pacu44

NBC is reporting that RON PAUL will finish no higher than 3rd place...

----------


## virginiakid

No one said it was going to be easy. When you have all of MSM fighting against you, when you have every GOP candidate calling you names, when you have people that would rather conform to the views of the media, it is hard to break through. This fight needs to be won at the local and state level. To go national is tough, really tough, but if you win local and state elections, it is a start. Can Paul still win tonight or at least come in second? Absolutely, but it is clear that there is a whole lot of work to be done. It may be disheartening now, but just think of the battles that many many others in other countries had to go through before they finally won.

----------


## bluesc

$#@! it.

----------


## mport1

STOP SAYING THIS IS RIGGED WITH NO EVIDENCE!  It makes us look like crazy conspiracy theorists and will not help us in future states.

----------


## Zydeco

nasonex is an obvious troll, can we ban please?

----------


## nasonex

Winning NH does matter. We have to start winning states. But with the mainstream media controlling this election, how do we do it?

----------


## nelsonwinters

In case anyone needs the link to the results by county:
http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/pri.../ia?hpt=hp_pc1

Note: Jefferson county, where Ron won in 2008 hasn't yet reported.

----------


## zHorns



----------


## Nathan Hale

$#@! Iowa.

----------


## AlexG

> Please tell me how we can win NH after this. Please tell me! I need to know! If we don't win some of these early states I don't know how we are going to build up delegates and morale to win the nomination. What is the plan? Someone please tell me!!!


Paul is top 3 in an election, he's "electable" plus there will be a lot of media attention to the top 3

----------


## 69360

I seriously doubt frothy and mittens people stuck around to become delegates. 

I'd bet money we have more delegates than they do.

----------


## happyphilter

Look 3rd is great, for us. But if we wanted to gain momentum other states we needed this win.

----------


## bubbleboy

im sooo depressed now.

----------


## White Bear Lake

All the Bachmann supporters ditched her for Santorum at the last minute.

That and the 30-45 year olds didn't come out to vote.

Sucks.

----------


## sailingaway

> Please tell me how we can win NH after this. Please tell me! I need to know! If we don't win some of these early states I don't know how we are going to build up delegates and morale to win the nomination. What is the plan? Someone please tell me!!!


Calm down.

The plan was never to win NH, but to come in second.  If we are close enough here that it is essentially a three way tie, to US, not what media will spin, we will have basically the same delegates as if Ron won.  What we won't have is the media bump and forced credibility.

----------


## JTforRP

Absolutely $#@!ing disgusting the way Santorum could surge like that. A $#@!ing joke. America deserves all of the bull$#@! it gets.

----------


## SonofThunder

I can't help but feel like this is being stolen. These numbers just don't make sense. If people are really this stupid (re: Santorum) then maybe we don't deserve to save this country.

----------


## KramerDSP

Everyone needs to chill out.

We may not win Iowa, but we are one of the top three tickets, just like Ivers said all along. Yes, it is disappointing, but Santorum is dead in the water. This does probably become a protracted delegate fight. We were hoping for an Iowa NH one-two punch, but it looks like it was not meant to be. When you feel like quitting, think about how long you've been doing this compared to how long Ron Paul's been doing this.

Chill out.

----------


## nasonex

> nasonex is an obvious troll, can we ban please?


Just because I'm serious about winning and will not have a party if Ron Paul comes in third place for the nomination, does not make me a troll. I want Ron Paul to win the nomination. Not come in second or third or fourth. I'm serious, and that is why I am asking these questions. No one is providing any answers, so I will keep asking them. How do we start winning states, and win the nomination?

The mainstream media seems to be in complete control. How do we fight back? How do we breakthrough? How do we win NH?

----------


## Okie RP fan

88% reporting, everyone... 

Ron is down big time.

----------


## nemt4paul

This just in........79% of Iowans are $#@!ing idiots

----------


## Freedom 4 all

This is NOT over, not by a long shot. We still have a shot at Iowa, but even if we lose Iowa, we can still get the nomination. We must not let any setbacks break our resolve. Look at how much we have accomplished. Ron Paul was barely on the radar in 2008. Now he's a household name and a legitimate contender. Pat yourselves on the back and keep fighting men (and women). We have come too far to give up now. Liberty shall prevail.

----------


## Feelgood

Stick a fork in it guys. We lost, no matter how some of you try to spin in. We will now be back to the "third party" questions. Seems even Ron's internal polling was off. I feel a little sick now. Third place, just aint cutting it.

----------


## eduardo89

> Paul is top 3 in an election, he's "electable" plus there will be a lot of media attention to the top 3


No, there will be a lot of attention for the top 2 if Ron comes in third. Don't be so naive.

----------


## FreeTraveler

The sunshine patriots here are much worse for the campaign than finishing third.

THIS IS NOT THE GENERAL ELECTION AGAINST OBAMA!!

An UNVETTED social conservative with no future infrastructure is going to beat the "Unbeatable" Romney, and we get one of the three tickets out of Iowa.

BIG WIN TONIGHT FOR US!!!

----------


## libertybrewcity

WE CAN DO THIS!!! LET"S GET HYPED! remember, Ron Paul always wins.

----------


## virginiakid

He who controls the votes, controls the people. We have a long fight ahead of us for our country.

----------


## Gravik

STORY COUNTY IS GETTING COUNTED!!!!

----------


## thehungarian

> WAKE UP FOLKS !! This was stolen, RIGGED. When Santorum wins or a close second for a guy that was in single digits and under the cover of crooked MSM Media the last few days giving COVER to The SANTORUM SURGE !! It was Riged people I seen enough!! 
> 
> RIGGED RIGGED RIGGED !! imho


Give me a break.

----------


## BSU kid

Can't believe we lost Johnson County (University of Iowa)...at least we spread a movement

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Originally Posted by bunklocoempire
> 
> Forgive me for my ignorance, but is this Joe Perry I keep hearing about the Aerosmith Joe Perry?





> Yup.


Thanks!

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

So, the Santorum surge worked to throw Paul off in Iowa. How do you prevent them from doing the same with Huntsman in New Hampshire?

----------


## happyphilter

> Paul is top 3 in an election, he's "electable" plus there will be a lot of media attention to the top 3


Likely only the top 2. Media already doesn't like RP and now they have a reason to ignore him.

----------


## Jingles

> Please tell me how we can win NH after this. Please tell me! I need to know! If we don't win some of these early states I don't know how we are going to build up delegates and morale to win the nomination. What is the plan? Someone please tell me!!!


Can you stop posting this every 5 seconds. Candidates that go on to win the general usually win ONE not both of these states. McCain lost Iowa, but won NH iirc. Ronald Reagan did the same. This is by no means a lost cause. Ron Paul and Romney are the only one's on the VA ballet as well as the other candidates imploding. Santorum will end, there is no way he can survive after people get into his record. Its going to be Paul v. Romney.

----------


## milo10

Ron and Mitt will be the only serious candidates after New Hampshire.

We can still win this.

----------


## steph3n

Hey, at least they won't be claiming Iowa is irrelevant now....

And they have said the top 3 are the tickets out, over and over....

----------


## Jtorsella

NBC News now projects Paul will finish in third place.

----------


## AlexG

> No, there will be a lot of attention for the top 2 if Ron comes in third. Don't be so naive.


Santorum wont last, Paul will be in the top 2 by NH

----------


## sailingaway

> I can't help but feel like this is being stolen. These numbers just don't make sense. If people are really this stupid (re: Santorum) then maybe we don't deserve to save this country.


don't jump there unless we hear something from the campaign. it WAS manipulation, but it was the CNN poll manipulation that led idiots to believe there was a surge behind Santorum, which led to the evangelicals on that side (not ours) coalescing behind him.

----------


## Dsylexic

does 24 or 21 percent matter? arent we going to get almost identical delegates? this race is far from over.it is a marathon and it is only 2 miles in now

----------


## oilboiler

Santorum will implode soon enough. He lost the senate race in Pennsylvania by 16 frikken percent. He is a complete nut job with no chance in the broader primary or general.

----------


## tremendoustie

Probably too much to make up, but this will tighten -- Storey county is heavily RP, and is only 2% reported.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> Please tell me how we can win NH after this. Please tell me! I need to know! If we don't win some of these early states I don't know how we are going to build up delegates and morale to win the nomination. What is the plan? Someone please tell me!!!


Relax. IF we don't get 1st place tonight, we won't do worse than 3rd. IF Frothy gets 1st that just makes him the new Huckabee. He will go no further. And you know who got the nomination in 2008? The guy who placed 4th in Iowa - McCain.

Nothing is over. Not by a LONG shot!

----------


## nasonex

> Everyone needs to chill out.
> 
> We may not win Iowa, but we are one of the top three tickets, just like Ivers said all along. Yes, it is disappointing, but Santorum is dead in the water. This does probably become a protracted delegate fight. We were hoping for an Iowa NH one-two punch, but it looks like it was not meant to be. When you feel like quitting, think about how long you've been doing this compared to how long Ron Paul's been doing this.
> 
> Chill out.


Then tell me the plan for how we win, and exactly how we guarantee it 100%?

I seriously want to know. We have to start winning states. I believe there must be a way to do it, but how? Do we need more money? Do we need giant publicity stunts to expose the mainstream media?

----------


## White Bear Lake

How many delegates do we get out of this? That's what I want to know.

----------


## matt0611

Sorry about tonight guys, we did our best. Maybe we can still win the nomination, who knows...

Heading to bed. GG guys

----------


## Muwahid

> Absolutely $#@!ing disgusting the way Santorum could surge like that. A $#@!ing joke. America deserves all of the bull$#@! it gets.


right its been ten $#@!ing years of absolute bull$#@! wars, spending, civil liberties being stepped on.. TEN $#@!ING YEARS TO GET EDUCATED. its been happening way longer than ten years but the last ten years its been in our FACES... SANTORUM?! SANTORUM IS THE ANSWER? MR IM GONNA BOMB IRAN? 

ARE PEOPLE THIS STUPID?

----------


## Badger Paul

If we finish third I want Santorum to win.

----------


## Jtorsella

Ron Paul is now being projected by multiple orgs to take third.

----------


## BuddyRey

I'm still optimistic about our long-term prospects, and still keeping a smle on my face (or at least trying to).

But deep inside, I'm so incredibly angry at Rick Santorum, and all of the media outlets who have been kissing his ring for the last two weeks.

----------


## fcofer

Don't forget that Paul now has powerful ammunition for NH ads. Polling has indicated that New Hampshire voters are most concerned with who can beat Obama. Paul can now point to an actual election in Iowa where he dominated in votes cast from Independents (which is critical for winning the general election).

----------


## cdc482

I'm all for a third party run as well, but we have to at least stick around until Nevada. We might be able to win the GOP nomination. We're on the rise, and we don't have any strong competition besides Romney. Remember how crazy the race has been thus far.

Also $#@! you: CNN, Fox News, MSNBC, and CNBC

----------


## FreeTraveler

It's also worth noting that the Santorum Surge GOT RID OF Gingrich, probably the only other person who was a serious threat to go the distance.

----------


## slamhead

I wonder who Santorum had to blow at Cnn? The only reason he is up is because they have been talking about him all week. The will knock hom down before NH. We are sitting pretty and will continue to rise.

----------


## misterx

The good news is Santorum is a non-starter in New Hampshire. The next week may be all about Mitt and Rick in the media, but after NH it will be Mitt and Ron.

----------


## wstrucke

> STORY COUNTY IS GETTING COUNTED!!!!


what do you know that I don't know?  did we have 4000 supporters at a caucus there?

----------


## pacu44

> The sunshine patriots here are much worse for the campaign than finishing third.
> 
> THIS IS NOT THE GENERAL ELECTION AGAINST OBAMA!!
> 
> An UNVETTED social conservative with no future infrastructure is going to beat the "Unbeatable" Romney, and we get one of the three tickets out of Iowa.
> 
> BIG WIN TONIGHT FOR US!!!


CNBC is saying that Paul no higher than 3rd and that Santorum has infrastructure in NH and SC... "he can mount an anti-romney" campaign, at least for awhile.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Butchie

> Paul is top 3 in an election, he's "electable" plus there will be a lot of media attention to the top 3


Sorry, but I don't think so, media attention will be the top 2, have you not been paying attention they barely mention Paul when he is in first or 2nd and you think they will talk about him coming in 3rd? Care to place a wager on that?

----------


## nasonex

> Relax. IF we don't get 1st place tonight, we won't do worse than 3rd. IF Frothy gets 1st that just makes him the new Huckabee. He will go no further. And you know who got the nomination in 2008? The guy who placed 4th in Iowa - McCain.
> 
> Nothing is over. Not by a LONG shot!


The difference is that unlike McCain, Ron Paul is universally hated and despised by all the major media networks. Both Fox and CNN despise Ron Paul, and want to prevent him from winning at all cost. 

If we want to win the nomination, coming in less than first place in primaries is not an option. We don't have the luxury of not being constantly attacked like McCain!

----------


## Jtorsella

Goodbye guys. Too tired to be pessimistic. We can soldier on, and liberty ever shines.

----------


## blazeKing

Lol Iowa just voted Santorum knowing NOTHING about him besides that the media says he is electable and surging.  Collective ignorance is collective.

----------


## rideurlightning

This is $#@!ing unreal. We should occupy the $#@! out of ALL MSM NETWORKS THIS WEEK.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

I almost wonder if anyone switched votes after getting 453865934659348 calls from PFH today??

----------


## TravisforPaul

I can concede 2nd place, but 3rd just does not make any sense....

----------


## Falseflagop

IOWA did its job it was the Media and the crook behind the scenes that STOLE it by using the SURGE SURGE BS HYPE of Santorum !! imo he was in single digits people what a surge dont you think?? COmmon wake the F UP !! RON had this stolen imo.

You want evidence? Please wake up PEOPLE COMMON SENSE !! Take the blinders OFF Santorum PLEASE !! imo

----------


## parocks

> now 88% reported. Almost impossible to win now. Not a neg comment, third is still incredible.


I never bought into the "must win Iowa" argument. 

Most of Story County is still out.  That's Iowa State / Ames.  Also Jefferson County, which we won last time.  I think the race will get closer.

It's better that Santorum is in top 3 than Gingrich.

We easily can vanquish Santorum.  There is a lot of "definitely not Tea Party" on Santorum's resume.  And next is New Hampshire.  Santorum's got a way to go to pass us in New Hampshire.

----------


## Gravik

F*cking Santorum has won like 75% of the counties 

How many people live in Story county???

----------


## libertyfanatic

Read my sig

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Stick a fork in it guys. We lost, no matter how some of you try to spin in. We will now be back to the "third party" questions. Seems even Ron's internal polling was off. I feel a little sick now. Third place, just aint cutting it.


His polling was just fine. It was the CNN pushed Santorum push and attacks that caused the problem. We have a lot of work ahead of us.

----------


## nasonex

They are still supporting Santorum! They are making him into a candidate that can steal our voes away.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Akus

> I'm all for a third party run as well, but we have to at least stick around until Nevada. We might be able to win the GOP nomination. We're on the rise, and we don't have any strong competition besides Romney. Remember how crazy the race has been thus far.
> 
> Also $#@! you: CNN, Fox News, MSNBC, and CNBC


now now
you know how RP feels about third party

----------


## AlexG

Story still isnt in yet and we're winning that one aren't we?

----------


## jsem

We should've hit Santorum much earlier.

----------


## Liberty Shark

Hey, this is still an incredible strong showing.

----------


## Jtorsella

CNN - RP in Third.

----------


## milo10

I really, really hope Santorum won Iowa.   I don't want Romney to win.

----------


## nasonex

> IOWA did its job it was the Media and the crook behind the scenes that STOLE it by using the SURGE SURGE BS HYPE of Santorum !! imo he was in single digits people what a surge dont you think?? COmmon wake the F UP !! RON had this stolen imo.
> 
> You want evidence? Please wake up PEOPLE COMMON SENSE !! Take the blinders OFF Santorum PLEASE !! imo


I agree. This is a crime. A literal crime. The mainstream media made Santorum win.

----------


## Rothbardian Girl

This teaches me that we need to step up our focus on building other coalitions. Having young support is extremely nice, but they simply don't come out to vote as much as the older folks do. I think Ron and the campaign need to focus on selling the plans Ron has for preserving entitlement spending. As much as it will be a bitter pill for a lot of conservatives here to swallow, the old strategies clearly aren't propelling us to victory. I don't want to sound all doom and gloom here, but we need to reevaluate our strategies.

----------


## bluesc

Fixed.




> The good news is Santorum is a non-starter in New Hampshire. The next week may be all about Mitt and Rick in the media, but after NH it will be Mitt and Ron.

----------


## Jtorsella

Well, it's back to some Ayn Rand and dystopian novels for me.

----------


## J-Reg

Santorum will fall on his face in the next three states. Then it will be Romney v.s. Paul. Frothy took care of The Grinch for us.

----------


## Plague-of-Locutus

I'd rather Santorum be the one trick pony than Ron Paul.   We know what game plan we have in place.  We are in it for the long haul.   Let all of this silly stuff blow over.

----------


## sailingaway

> CNBC is saying that Paul no higher than 3rd and that Santorum has infrastructure in NH and SC... "he can mount an anti-romney" campaign, at least for awhile.


santorum is polling at 4% in NH.  And he will be vetted.

----------


## J_White

CNN projected winner Santa or Romney,
Paul third !

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

And with this Santorum will be the next Huckabee, only worse, and it will be down to two

----------


## EBounding

The media narrative now will be Paul's ceiling.  Anything "positive" will be how he could be viable 3rd party candidate, while licking their chops.

----------


## Duckman

> Then tell me the plan for how we win, and exactly how we guarantee it 100%?


This is simply not how movements or politics work.  If that's what you're expecting, you're in for a hell of a dissapointment.

----------


## Maestro232

> Sorry, but I don't think so, media attention will be the top 2, have you not been paying attention they barely mention Paul when he is in first or 2nd and you think they will talk about him coming in 3rd? Care to place a wager on that?


Paul already off of Drudge front page tally

----------


## Chieppa1

CNN is calling it....

----------


## Paulitics 2011

This is beyond disappointing.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Whats the difference in delegates between 25% of the vote and 22%???


Come on people, calm down

----------


## TheeJoeGlass

> Story still isnt in yet and we're winning that one aren't we?


It is over.

----------


## raginggran

> They are still supporting Santorum! They are making him into a candidate that can steal our voes away.


I agree.. he "steals" Rons platform in the debates.. He is not a good guy..and if the MSM doesn't vet him WE WILL

----------


## Harry96

A week ago I would've bet anyone $1,000 that Frothy had zero chance to win Iowa. If he can be built up enough in one week's time to win Iowa, what makes you think it can't be done in NH too?

----------


## axiomata

For Paul, a Santorum Iowa win will be better.

----------


## cdc482

I hope Santorum gets 2nd.

The media says Romney lost already anyway.

$#@! him.

Why was he propped up? Well, it might be cause Ron Paul was leading among social conservatives and evangelicals before his "surge."

----------


## Okie RP fan

The campaign MUST put out a foreign policy ad.

----------


## ONUV

> We should've hit Santorum much earlier.


he was polling in the single digits less than 3 weeks ago? we were all blindsided by the media/Republican elite manipulated surge.

----------


## Back In Black

I bet much of this $#@! had to with Ricky's religion.

----------


## sailingaway

> This teaches me that we need to step up our focus on building other coalitions. Having young support is extremely nice, but they simply don't come out to vote as much as the older folks do. I think Ron and the campaign need to focus on selling the plans Ron has for preserving entitlement spending. As much as it will be a bitter pill for a lot of conservatives here to swallow, the old strategies clearly aren't propelling us to victory. I don't want to sound all doom and gloom here, but we need to reevaluate our strategies.


when school is in session they will come out more

----------


## Akus

> I almost wonder if anyone switched votes after getting 453865934659348 calls from PFH today??


meh, i'm sure that 453865934659347th call just convinced them to vote for Paul even more....

seriously though, we could have gotten more votes if people got their crap together and didn't harass ppl

----------


## moonshine5757

Santorum dead in the water after this? God you guys need to face reality. This chump just won Iowa, he is now gonna move into second in NH and maybe RP gets a third place in NH. That isn't good enough because RP will get shredded in South Carolina and Florida. This is uber bad.

----------


## sailingaway

> This teaches me that we need to step up our focus on building other coalitions. Having young support is extremely nice, but they simply don't come out to vote as much as the older folks do. I think Ron and the campaign need to focus on selling the plans Ron has for preserving entitlement spending. As much as it will be a bitter pill for a lot of conservatives here to swallow, the old strategies clearly aren't propelling us to victory. I don't want to sound all doom and gloom here, but we need to reevaluate our strategies.


when school is in session they will come out more

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> Then tell me the plan for how we win, and exactly how we guarantee it 100%?


There is no such thing. If you want guarantees get out of politics.




> I seriously want to know. We have to start winning states. I believe there must be a way to do it, but how? Do we need more money? Do we need giant publicity stunts to expose the mainstream media?


More of what we've been doing already. Great ads, phone calls, mailings, boots on the ground, talk to people you know, talk to people on the internet. Nothing wrong with what we're doing already. Iowa likes the preacher types best, that's all.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

we failed.

----------


## bluesc

> Whats the difference in delegates between 25% of the vote and 22%???
> 
> 
> Come on people, calm down


This wasn't about delegates and everyone knows it.

----------


## QWDC

Well, very good and very bad things.

1. Mitt Romney will now cruise to the nomination.  (Let's be honest Iowa NH Florida Nevada...)
2. Ron Paul has done more more the libertarian movement in the last 4 years than any other liberty minded person, group, or organization, combined in the past 40 years.
3. The media can still lie/make stuff up to control the population.
4. Young voters DO NOT TURN UP.
5. That being said, these young Paul supporters will eventually turn older, and maybe in the future they will actually turn out/campaign for whatever liberty candidate is running.

----------


## SonofThunder

Santorum does nothing but throw hissy fits in debates, hate gays, and hate muslims. And this is the winner of Iowa. We're $#@!ed.

----------


## J_White

MSM wins !

----------


## Drivingrain

> STORY COUNTY IS GETTING COUNTED!!!!


Cool, all we need is a 94/1/1/1/1/1/1 split and we're caught up.

----------


## Justinfrom1776

Look at how far we've come since 08'.. We're on our way.. Keep working, keep fighting..  I'll never give up!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

You guys who are whining you need to suck it up and act like a man (or woman).  3rd is not what we wanted, but it's not so bad.  We will have to double our efforts.  I know that I will double my time on the phones and I'm sure many more will too.  For all you whiners, where you gonna go, huh?  Who else you going to support?  Can you find another person like Dr. Paul out there anywhere????

Pick yourselves up and get to work !!!

----------


## RickyJ

> STOP SAYING THIS IS RIGGED WITH NO EVIDENCE!  It makes us look like crazy conspiracy theorists and will not help us in future states.


That's why people needed to be there to record evidence. The campaign said don't come, they had it covered. I sure hope they did!

----------


## sailingaway

> Santorum dead in the water after this? God you guys need to face reality. This chump just won Iowa, he is now gonna move into second in NH and maybe RP gets a third place in NH. That isn't good enough because RP will get shredded in South Carolina and Florida. This is uber bad.


I think Santorum doesn't fare well in NH.  Too much lobbyist money and too divisive.  I could be wrong.  I couldn't explain Gingrich there, for certain.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

McCain came in FIFTH place in Iowa and went on to win the nomination in 2008.  We're coming in a CLOSE third.  It's basically a three way tie.  If we outperform expectations in New Hampshire, we could have a shot at winning South Carolina, if the neocon vote is split between Romney, Santorum, and Gingrich and Perry aggressively campaigning for a comeback.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

There's a big difference this time around. The "Must win Iowa" mantra was under the notion this would be like 2008. Ron has more sticking power. Santorum does not have support or money and would never get elected with his war stance. This is 1% of the delegates used to trip up Ron.

We can persist.

I am usually a "doomer," but we can easily keep going. I'm hoping the campaign now addresses the older voter block.

----------


## eduardo89

> I bet much of this $#@! had to with Ricky's religion.


Catholicism?

----------


## Gravik

Remember, McCain came in 4th in Iowa and still won the nom.

Also, Frothy Santroum and Romneytard both have a lot of baggage to attack. 

The attacks sure as heck worked against Gingrich, so now to focus on Romneytard and Frothy.

----------


## merrimac

There ya go.  I predicted 3rd and that's what we're getting.

----------


## Cortes

My realistic prediction came true. 20 percent from being unknown last election cycle, and with a hostile media. This is what makes me confident.

----------


## PaleoForPaul

> STOP SAYING THIS IS RIGGED WITH NO EVIDENCE!


Perot, Buchanan, Paul. How many times do you need to see the same script?

----------


## AlexG

> Santorum dead in the water after this? God you guys need to face reality. This chump just won Iowa, he is now gonna move into second in NH and maybe RP gets a third place in NH. That isn't good enough because RP will get shredded in South Carolina and Florida. This is uber bad.


You're giving Santorum too much credit. Santorum cant survive in NH, you also fail to add negative ads and media criticism that will follow Santorum. Santorum is done in two weeks

----------


## FreeTraveler

Bachmann - toast
Perry - toast
Gingrich - toast

It's going to be a three-man race from here on out, and Santorum's vetting and bankroll will kill him by New Hampshire or South Carolina.

----------


## bluesc

> when school is in session they will come out more


They came out for Obama on the same date 4 years ago. We were screwed by the media plain and simple.

----------


## mello

Where's a blizzard when you need it?

----------


## llepard

Iowa is 60 % evangelical .  Explains Santorum.

----------


## WyoLiberty

RON PAUL BABY, YEEEEEEAAAAAH! Ron Paul or No One At All!

----------


## devil21

It's amazing how few people actually vote.

----------


## sailingaway

> That's why people needed to be their to record evidence. The campaign said don't come, they had it covered. I sure hope they did!


The precinct captains all had laptops with vote tracking software.

----------


## TheeJoeGlass

> Whats the difference in delegates between 25% of the vote and 22%???
> 
> 
> Come on people, calm down


This thing is over. There is nothing to calm down about. The difference is Ron Paul got crushed and finished in a distant, irrelevant, third place. Say good bye to the support in NH aswell.

----------


## asurfaholic

I would say one major thing I've learned from this is not to buy into the "never punch down" theory. You never know when it might change to "time to punch up" and by then it might be too late. Fully vet ALL your opponents from this election forward. One more time for emphasis... FULLY VET *ALL* YOUR OPPONENTS.

----------


## sevin

Oh boo freakin hoo, you downers. You really think the struggle for liberty will be decided in one night? 

We will be fighting this battle for the rest of our lives! Over the past 4 years we have made incredible progress and we still have a long way to go!!

----------


## happyphilter

Maybe RP shouldn't have taken the weekend off. Overconfidence and inability to motivate young voters screwed us. Frothy dominated.

----------


## gjdavis60

We fight back one primary, one candidate, one voter, and one election at at time.  You missed the 3 years between presidential campaigns here when we got a significant number of people, like Rand Paul, elected to office, which is just as important as electing one president.  This is a battle of ideas, not just one contest. If you are not committed to the ideas over the personalities, and what that means in terms of promoting the movement, then you are probably going to be disappointed.  

Top 3 in Iowa is good enough.  We move on to New Hampshire to fight for hearts and minds there, and watch fair weather candidates wilt.

----------


## jclay2

Unlike Ron's "ceiling", my hatred for the media has no bounds.

----------


## PursuePeace

http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN/

RON PAUL LIVE

----------


## devil21

Ron speaking on CNN now

----------


## The Dude

Guys stop comparing Ron to McCain. McCain was able to win the nomination because he got his own unholy MSM surge in 2008. Ron doesn't have that benefit. We won't get the momentum we need. We need to ride out the GOP race for as long as we can and then start planning a third party run.

----------


## jordie

Some perspective:

John McCain came in 4TH in Iowa!

----------


## MJU1983

Fox interrupts Bill Kristol to hear Ron Paul.  LOVE IT.

----------


## jsem

We need delegates.

----------


## falconplayer11

If Santorum is the nominee, young people will leave the GOP in droves. I guarantee you the establishment did NOT want this to happen. He verges on racist, and his theocratic tendencies cannot beat Obama. We live in a cosmopolitan and diversifying county. Santorum is 20 years too late.

And we didn't fail tonight. The Iowan people failed to get over their statist longings to use government to control the lives and temper the behavior of people they don't agree with. We did a great job promoting Ron to the country.

----------


## Back In Black

> Iowa is 60 % evangelical .  Explains Santorum.


I'm so sick of these $#@!s voting religion above all.

$#@! them pricks!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Dr. Paul on cspan right now..  

www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN

----------


## liveandletlive

> Santorum does nothing but throw hissy fits in debates, hate gays, and hate muslims. And this is the winner of Iowa. We're $#@!ed.


sadly, in America that win's elections for Republicans

----------


## Jack Bauer

100% increase is not bad for 4 years.

----------


## jordie

Ron Paul speaking live: http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## amabala

> This is beyond disappointing.


Right wing radio hosts might have made the difference here. They pounded Paul for the last few days and he STILL got a STRONG 3rd place finish. Chin up!!

----------


## Cortes

> Well, very good and very bad things.
> 
> 1. Mitt Romney will now cruise to the nomination.  (Let's be honest Iowa NH Florida Nevada...)
> 2. Ron Paul has done more more the libertarian movement in the last 4 years than any other liberty minded person, group, or organization, combined in the past 40 years.
> 3. The media can still lie/make stuff up to control the population.
> 4. Young voters DO NOT TURN UP.
> 5. That being said, these young Paul supporters will eventually turn older, and maybe in the future they will actually turn out/campaign for whatever liberty candidate is running.


+1

----------


## rnestam

media is being surprisingly fair as I see it....Santorum will get ripped to shreds within a week, better him than a strong Gingrich coming out with us...It's still on.

----------


## 2ndfor1st

Scrotorum and Bomb iRomney

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Some perspective:
> 
> John McCain came in 4TH in Iowa!


But he had establishment backing.

----------


## NC5Paul

Personally, I feel awful. Just awful. Sick, even. No matter what we do, the establishment won't let us win. The majority of voters let themselves be manipulated by the the MSM, and that's not something Ron or any of us can control. It's a sad commentary on our country. New Hampshire will be Ron's last hurrah. Rand 2016.

----------


## mosquitobite

> More of what we've been doing already. Great ads, phone calls, mailings, boots on the ground, talk to people you know, talk to people on the internet. Nothing wrong with what we're doing already. Iowa likes the preacher types best, that's all.


^^^  Iowa = social conservatives = religious right

I hate to say it, but it does pretty much make Iowa irrelevant.  Huckabee didn't get the nod in 2008 and there's no way in hell Santorum gets it in 2012.

----------


## virginiakid

The funny thing about the GOP is that they are all old. The GOP is old. No young voters at all. I bet if you can convince the young voters to either continue to help take over the Republican party or help jump start an existing third party, they will end up taking over in a matter of a couple of years.

----------


## lbadragan

Behind by 3% and Fox is making it sound like this is some kind of catastrophic loss for Ron Paul. Ridiculous.

----------


## Christianlibertarian

Maybe we should take the Iowa governor's advice and focus more on who comes in 2nd and 3rd...

----------


## nasonex

The mainstream media won. I don't see any way for Ron Paul to win the nomination. Tonight was my last night in politics. I hope all of you have good lives, and survive the next several years as the economy collapses and WWIII starts. I'm going to focus on finding a tiny place in the country somewhere, and learning how to be self sufficient.

----------


## Liberty Shark

Considering the smear attack by the media over the last week or so, this was and still is an incredible showing.

----------


## tremendoustie

> Oh boo freakin hoo, you downers. You really think the struggle for liberty will be decided in one night? 
> 
> We will be fighting this battle for the rest of our lives! Over the past 4 years we have made incredible progress and we still have a long way to go!!


Yep, that's the truth.

Be veterans folks, not greenhorns who run at the first sound of conflict.

----------


## falconplayer11

No. Support Gary Johnson for 3rd party.

----------


## Liberty74

Maybe some of you will learn not to rely on youth and progressives to win a Republican primary with a religious voting block. 

I said over a month ago to get the OLD PEOPLE. 

Learn from the mistake...

----------


## pinkmandy

We could use some help here on EXPOSING THE HACKS in the media for those who want to direct some energy towards that initiative:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...99#post3895299

----------


## sailingaway

> They came out for Obama on the same date 4 years ago. We were screwed by the media plain and simple.


I know the smears were calculated to drain youth enthusiasm, but mostly this is the CNN poll and noone vetting Santorum.  But there it is.  Obama didn't have either of those, and the media loved him.  when the kids are back in school it is easier, however.

----------


## JorgeStevenson

What happened to our highly-touted, #1 ground game?  We underperformed our polls.  We lost to some dude who barely has anybody working for his campaign, barely raised any money, and probably shouldn't have qualified for some of the televised debates.  At what point do we put some blame on the campaign?

----------


## bobburn

> when school is in session they will come out more


That's what hey relied on last time, and it turned out grand.  Young people DO NOT VOTE IN THE PRIMARY.  They don't care.  It's a fact.  You might get 10-15% of the electorate TOTAL being under 30 in a GOP primary, that will NEVER win it for Paul.

----------


## TonySutton

Well I guess the sheeple of Iowa have proven that Iowa is no longer a viable first state in the nation.  After voting for flash in the pan Huckabee 4 years ago and now Santorum they have proven they are out of step with America and no longer an indicator of how the primaries will go.

Thanks to all the intelligent and free thinking people of Iowa for all your hard work!  This is a good first step to grow on.

----------


## rideurlightning

> Oh boo freakin hoo, you downers. You really think the struggle for liberty will be decided in one night? 
> 
> We will be fighting this battle for the rest of our lives! Over the past 4 years we have made incredible progress and we still have a long way to go!!


We don't have much time left. War with Iran is so $#@!ing close. This country is screwed.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Guys stop comparing Ron to McCain. McCain was able to win the nomination because he got his own unholy MSM surge in 2008. Ron doesn't have that benefit. We won't get the momentum we need. We need to ride out the GOP race for as long as we can and then start planning a third party run.


^^^ this


We HAD to WIN this. We failed. Were done.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

watching Ron's speech...

*WE LOVE  YOU RON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE'RE WITH YOU NO MATTER WHAT!!

NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## matt0611

> Santorum dead in the water after this? God you guys need to face reality. This chump just won Iowa, he is now gonna move into second in NH and maybe RP gets a third place in NH. That isn't good enough because RP will get shredded in South Carolina and Florida. This is uber bad.


No he's not. Santorum == Huckabee but even worse.

He hasn't been betted one iota. Santorum is a non-started in new hampshire.

----------


## TVMH

> Just because I'm serious about winning and will not have a party if Ron Paul comes in third place for the nomination, does not make me a troll. I want Ron Paul to win the nomination. Not come in second or third or fourth. I'm serious, and that is why I am asking these questions. No one is providing any answers, so I will keep asking them. How do we start winning states, and win the nomination?
> 
> The mainstream media seems to be in complete control. How do we fight back? How do we breakthrough? How do we win NH?


And thank you for asking these questions...because I'm SURE no one that reads these forums has thought of them.

Ur da BoSS!

----------


## tremendoustie

> No. Support Gary Johnson for 3rd party.


Premature much?

----------


## Dustancostine

Well we slayed some Dragons tonight. More coming up, keep battling, this was not the war, we have been fighting for so long, don't quit over 4% in a small place like Iowa.

----------


## sailingaway

> No. Support Gary Johnson for 3rd party.


Gary Johnson does nothing for me.

----------


## chuckp123

Cripes you guys...quit with all the freaking negativity!!!  In the grand scheme of things, look how far this movement has come.  Santorum is done after Iowa.  This is still a race between Romney and Paul.

----------


## happyphilter

This is gonna hurt. The campaign expected 1st.

----------


## bobburn

> What happened to our highly-touted, #1 ground game?  We underperformed our polls.  We lost to some dude who barely has anybody working for his campaign, barely raised any money, and probably shouldn't have qualified for some of the televised debates.  At what point do we put some blame on the campaign?



Actually, the last poll out had us at 20%.  We over-performed.

----------


## moonshine5757

> You're giving Santorum too much credit. Santorum cant survive in NH, you also fail to add negative ads and media criticism that will follow Santorum. Santorum is done in two weeks


Seriously? The media has found their new golden boy and their gonna sell this santorum bull hockey til the cows come home. Iowa ate it up like rice chex.

----------


## nasonex

> Behind by 3% and Fox is making it sound like this is some kind of catastrophic loss for Ron Paul. Ridiculous.


This is a catastrophic loss for Ron Paul. It shows that the mainstream media has total 100% control over the election. They turned Santorum into a winner from absolutely nothing in a week or two? It shows they have all the power.

----------


## Cortes

> The mainstream media won. I don't see any way for Ron Paul to win the nomination. Tonight was my last night in politics. I hope all of you have good lives, and survive the next several years as the economy collapses and WWIII starts. I'm going to focus on finding a tiny place in the country somewhere, and learning how to be self sufficient.


with that attitude, we won't miss ya

----------


## nyrgoal99

Overall I am disappointed but I know this is a good first step.  I was really hoping this was going to be our 1st state which we really needed.

On to New Hampshire.  Get Back on the phones

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## FreeTraveler

Romney got beat up bad, weaker in a lot of places than he was 4 years ago. Paul more than doubled his support. Santorum has no money and no national campaign infrastructure. Great all the way around.

----------


## specsaregood

Pretty darn close.  We'll get em.  within MOE of getting first.

----------


## eduardo89

> watching Ron's speech...
> 
> *WE LOVE  YOU RON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WE'RE WITH YOU NO MATTER WHAT!!
> 
> NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


What did he say?

----------


## J_White

RP on CNN right now !

----------


## Jack Bauer

We love you Ron Paul, we do
We love you Ron Paul, we do
We love you Ron Paul, we do
Oh Ron Paul, we love you!

----------


## steph3n

A good portion of you here, suck. GO eat some pickles and come back when you have given years of your life to advancing liberty, and not just through elections.

We will always face an uphill battle in the fight for liberty, as there are far to many people that don't like responsibility and accountability. they want a built in safety net for everything, and will fight tooth and nail to ensure their big govt is there to provide.

----------


## Dustancostine

Btw Ron sounds and looks great tonight.

----------


## raginggran

> There's a big difference this time around. The "Must win Iowa" mantra was under the notion this would be like 2008. Ron has more sticking power. Santorum does not have support or money and would never get elected with his war stance. This is 1% of the delegates used to trip up Ron.
> 
> We can persist.
> 
> I am usually a "doomer," but we can easily keep going. I'm hoping the campaign now addresses the older voter block.


This is essential.  Seniors are vulnerable financially, many have lost ALL of their retirement funds in the Ponzi Markets. Ron could Explain HOW the Banks stole their money.....  AND reassure them that their Social Security is safe.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## matt0611

> Gary Johnson does nothing for me.


He dropped his bid anyway and is 100% for Ron now.

----------


## stomper4x4

> ^^^ this
> 
> 
> We HAD to WIN this. We failed. Were done.


Wow are you kidding me? I bet RP is super glad to have support like this.

Sorry but that we're "done" is moronic at this point.

----------


## virginiakid

> Maybe some of you will learn not to rely on youth and progressives to win a Republican primary with a religious voting block. 
> 
> I said over a month ago to get the OLD PEOPLE. 
> 
> Learn from the mistake...


How true that is, the bad thing about young people is that they are not dependable at the same time they can cause great enthusiasm. They would be great in an general election, but forget about caucuses, etc...

----------


## AlexG

> Seriously? The media has found their new golden boy and their gonna sell this santorum bull hockey til the cows come home. Iowa ate it up like rice chex.


Where have you been for the past year? Santorum is the flavor of the week, catch up on the pattern

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Chieppa1

Listen. Ron is smiling. Ron is happy. Ron is pumped. I'm pumped. That's all that matters. Its the MESSAGE. Elections don't change the world.

----------


## milo10

> Well, very good and very bad things.
> 
> 1. Mitt Romney will now cruise to the nomination.  (Let's be honest Iowa NH Florida Nevada...)
> 2. Ron Paul has done more more the libertarian movement in the last 4 years than any other liberty minded person, group, or organization, combined in the past 40 years.
> 3. The media can still lie/make stuff up to control the population.
> 4. Young voters DO NOT TURN UP.
> 5. That being said, these young Paul supporters will eventually turn older, and maybe in the future they will actually turn out/campaign for whatever liberty candidate is running.


May need to start evaluating a lot of things.  Do you think that Santorum had any significant Phone from Home program?  No way.   Thousands if not tens of thousands of activist hours were spent on the phone lines, and it may not have meant all that much.  These forums were constantly trolled with a "don't bother, you should Phone From Home instead" every time somebody brought up a new idea.

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

Romney leading Story Country

----------


## Cortes

> Romney got beat up bad, weaker in a lot of places than he was 4 years ago. Paul more than doubled his support. Santorum has no money and no national campaign infrastructure. Great all the way around.


+1

For me, it isn't "mindless optimism"

It's _INFORMED OPTIMISM_

----------


## Kords21

Dr. Paul's ability to stay postive through all the negative crap that's gone is otherworldy. A true hero in every sense of the word.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Rand Paul looks pissed.

----------


## Jtorsella

> This is gonna hurt. The campaign expected 1st.


It seems obvious that they did. Something with the ground org must've gone wrong. Or they underestimated the msm. Ohhhhh geez wow. I cant believe this happened.

----------


## ONUV

Iowa is full of theocrats. First Huckabee, now Frothy.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## nano1895

Don't pay attention to the polls anymore, just listen to Paul's speech.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> So, the Santorum surge worked to throw Paul off in Iowa. How do you prevent them from doing the same with Huntsman in New Hampshire?


Can't prevent the MSM from doing anything.  We _can_ amaze and sway the fence sitters we know with our predictions -face it, WE can anticipate TPTB.

Keep on educating the masses.  Keep on keeping on.

(bunkloco formally of Maplewood, 7th St., Arcade & Payne Ave. etc.)

----------


## craezie

> Pretty darn close.  We'll get em.  within MOE of getting first.


There is no MOE in elections.

----------


## nyrgoal99

> Rand looks pissed


Agreed

----------


## hammy

I hope Obama wins. I sincerely hope he gets another four years then starts a revolt. First place I'm going to is Fox Headquarters.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> He dropped his bid anyway and is 100% for Ron now.


I thought he changed to the Libertarian Party.

----------


## SlowSki

Rand does not look happy...

----------


## sailingaway

Guys, there are a lot of people who want anything less than first to drain our enthusiasm. That woman who interviewed Ron on Sunday was smirking about how demoralized we'd be if Ron didn't get first. I am certain not all of this negativity is in good faith but with so many people on this website at once I can't clean the thread.  Just buck up.  We did great and Ron did great with everything thrown at him. We are definitely in the top tier.

----------


## Silverbug1980

We can still win the nomination. But realistically...I don't think this country as a whole can be saved. Oh there will be a country called USA, but will it be anything any of our forefathers (or even us) recognize? Crazy how things have changed. How idiotic the populace is, and ready to be spoon fed by the MSM.

Rome freaking 2.0.

----------


## angelatc

Watching Ron on Fox.  Rand looks pissed.

----------


## Moo2400

At least our 3rd place is a strong 3rd.  With 21% or 22%, only a few points from first, we can say we did well.  I don't think we can hope for anything more than 2nd in New Hampshire, and likely no more than 3rd in South Carolina or Florida.  We won't have another another chance at victory until Nevada, which isn't for another month.  I think it's still possible we could pull it off, but it will be difficult.  Make no mistake that the odds are still against us, hence why we need to keep giving it our all.

----------


## White Bear Lake

> Can't prevent the MSM from doing anything.  We _can_ amaze and sway the fence sitters we know with our predictions -face it, WE can anticipate TPTB.
> 
> Keep on educating the masses.  Keep on keeping on.
> 
> (bunkloco formally of Maplewood, 7th St., Arcade & Payne Ave. etc.)


Eastside!

----------


## merrimac

> Some perspective:
> 
> John McCain came in 4TH in Iowa!


But he won New Hampshire and Romney, barring some unforseen event, is likely to win NH.  Paul is not going to be the nominee because that's what Republicans don't want and it's not what the media wants.  But you know what?  None of this is going to matter at all because Obama is going to be reelected.  None of the other candidates have the enthusiasm that RP has.

In 2016 I think Ron will be too old to run but I think Rand will have a much better shot than his dad if he runs.  Rand is far more polished and well-spoken than his dad.

----------


## AlexG

Wow everyone is carrying Ron Paul's speech on a popular night, this is a big plus for me. The first time multiple networks are showing Ron Paul live and uninterrupted

----------


## tnvoter

> No. Support Gary Johnson for 3rd party.


I don't feel disenfranchised.  I feel... like not swearing to uphold in the Constitution again as serviceman.  Unless of course Ron's the nominee, or Gary Johnson wins.  Good night liberty lovers

----------


## KramerDSP

Ron Paul is the most unflappable human being I have ever seen. The truest leader there is!

He is smiling and happy. He said "I dream of the day that a President will say "We are all Austrians"!"

----------


## bluesc

> Pretty darn close.  We'll get em.  within MOE of getting first.


There is no MOE.

----------


## Defining Obscene

Santorum takes Iowa, Huntsman will compete in NH, and Perry will compete in SC... Spoiler after spoiler...

----------


## apriori

I'm crushed. We needed momentum from a first place Iowa finish to convince fence-sitters that Paul is a contender. It's gonna be hard to convince people he isn't a wasted vote if Santorum can beat him by running on Bush's 2004 platform. Absurd.

----------


## wgadget

> Some of you need to calm down.  Welcome to the big leagues.  Nothing comes easy and nothing goes like you dreamed it.  We have the best candidate with the best message.  We have money.  We have national attention.  We have a professional campaign with a viable plan for success.  Watch and learn, and stop with all the drama.  We need to stay positive and keep working.  With proportional delegates this is going to be a very long campaign.  We  have lots of time to win people over and our opponents have too much time to keep the truth about themselves  hidden.  Patience.  Focus.  Work.



Yep and when the negative comments are coming from people named NASONEX the whiner, hammy the porker and SaulPaulinsky, what do you expect. And their combined total of posts is under 200. Go figure.

----------


## SylvianDark

People are being too negative here. It's one state. Do not quit yet! Also look how close the numbers are. If there was a clear cut favorite I'd be concerned. This is still anyone's race!

----------


## svobody

Ron looks bummed. Bums me out.

----------


## CplKoontz

where is Rand at>?
Youtube

----------


## PursuePeace

> watching Ron's speech...
> 
> *WE LOVE  YOU RON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WE'RE WITH YOU NO MATTER WHAT!!
> 
> NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Right on!

We love you Ron!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Crotale

We're losing Story County to Romney now. It's over. But we must keep fighting, we have come so far and although we just fell short we are so close.

Next time we will win. Rand Paul 2016.

----------


## Son of Detroit

Watching Ron's speech makes me feel better.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> He dropped his bid anyway and is 100% for Ron now.


hoax!

----------


## Blue_Merle

It's over folks. Romney will win, he will beat Obama and by spring 2013 we will be bombing Iran.

Count on it.

The Establishment plays HARDBALL.

----------


## thehungarian

Ron is making me feel a bit better at least.

----------


## jsem

Ron Paul is just amazing. 

We're going to NH, SC, FL, NV etc and we're going to take the white house. 

Yeehhhaaa

----------


## Jtorsella

Rand is angry. Something must have happened.

----------


## Lafayette

Cnn just showed we got 48% of the youth vote, but only 4th in 65 and older.

----------


## ONUV

I hope Rand goes loco on the media in the next week.

----------


## happyphilter

We should go 3rd party. Screw the GOP. Idiot Iowans are either too old and stupid or too young and lazy.

----------


## wstrucke

I'm absolutely shocked that CNN is airing this entire speech!  Makes it all worth while!

----------


## Inkblots

Just remember, friends: no one but Paul!

----------


## zweezey

> Iowa is full of theocrats. First Huckabee, now Frothy.


what the hell do you expect? A bunch of morons like santorum hijacking the american country over such vapid issues like gay marriage and abortion. Its a $#@!ing joke what this country is.

----------


## Silverbug1980

I am enthused about our showing...


But I am just utterly disgusted, and depressed when it comes to the larger population of America. It's just sobering.

But then again, our strong showing gives me some hope..

Just think I will go to bed before I go nuts.

----------


## AlexG

> Rand Paul looks pissed.


he's wearing a tie

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

link to ron and rand?

----------


## Gravik

ROMNEY AHEAD???!?!?!?!?!?! ****

----------


## flash3780

Folks, don't get down. Ron Paul did hella good in Iowa. He may not have won, but he was darn close. It's only one state, and we need to keep pushing.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Huckabee bombed in New Hampshire after winning Iowa.  South Carolina, like it or not, doesn't play well for Catholics like Santorum.

Paul will beat the "surge" badly in less than one week.  At least there's that.

----------


## mport1

> ARE PEOPLE THIS STUPID?


Yes.  They were educated in government owned or controlled (private) schools.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

Dude, it's over for the nomination. Ron can run as an independent if he wants but there will be no GOP nomination.

No one's ever won the nomination without winning Iowa or NH. And we ain't winning NH.

Kang vs. Kodos in 2012. Might as well stay home as a protest non-vote. 

This country as we know it is doomed.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Listen. Ron is smiling. Ron is happy. Ron is pumped. I'm pumped. That's all that matters. Its the MESSAGE. Elections don't change the world.


CNN was underhanded and pushed Santorum at the end before anyone had a chance to attack him. And they hammered Ron Paul. Think about how well Ron Paul stood up to the hammering? It's pretty amazing if you think about it. He was even up two points nationally today. Santorum will get hammered next week and so will Romney. 

Ron Paul 2012!

----------


## cdc482

Thanks Ron Paul!
I love you.

----------


## jordie

This is just motivation to make us work harder. If we came first, we'd probably not work as hard. Romney is going to attack the hell out of Santorum now, too.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## specsaregood

> There is no MOE.


I think you missed my point.  We barely lost.   Its gonna be a long fight yet to the convention.

----------


## bluesc

> I'm absolutely shocked that CNN is airing this entire speech!  Makes it all worth while!


Ron just lost big time. Of course they give him the $#@!ing coverage now.

----------


## mosquitobite

> Santorum takes Iowa, Huntsman will compete in NH, and Perry will compete in SC... Spoiler after spoiler...


Yup.  Planned and orchestrated!

----------


## Mises_to_Paul

Well, we took a step backwards tonight.

But it's not over. Not by a long shot, especially if RS wins outright. 

The message will eventually win the day. 

Don't lose hope.

----------


## stomper4x4

This mentality is why I did not come on forums at all in 2008. Should stick to my guns since a lot of us know this is not close to being over.

RP just said so

----------


## moonshine5757

> Where have you been for the past year? Santorum is the flavor of the week, catch up on the pattern


Yah they try a new flavor til something sticks. And right now Santorum is the golden boy. Media I  bet doesn't start taking chinks at his armor for weeks.

----------


## Vet_from_cali

3-4% behind romney = its all over folks lol

relax, now we know what needs to be done.  DONT QUIT

some here acting like we lost by 10%+

----------


## sailingaway

> Iowa is full of theocrats. First Huckabee, now Frothy.


according to cnn's entrance polls half the evangelicals backed Ron.

----------


## nyrgoal99

> Rand is angry. Something must have happened.


Yes he does

----------


## Jtorsella

Thank you Ron, I am grateful for your leadership.

----------


## rnestam

RP talking directly to more voters than ever right now, and he sounds great...Heads up, losing the hard core base would be worse than losing Iowa...

----------


## WyoLiberty

Much love to the man, Ron from Wyoming...there's always tomorrow - look out New Hampshire!

----------


## NC5Paul

God, Ron is a great guy. What a patriot. I'm getting teary watching his speech.

----------


## puppetmaster

we could have won Iowa with 100% and we would still have to fight for EVERY day for liberty. This is going to be a tough fight and some here will run. Not me, I am for Paul in the Fall!! 2012

When the going gets tough, the tough get going. 

To the feeble, I say goodbye

----------


## Gravik

Story county get counted yet? So far only 20 votes....

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Ron looks bummed. Bums me out.


No he doesn't. Not in the least. Wtf are you watching?

----------


## Butchie

> A good portion of you here, suck. GO eat some pickles and come back when you have given years of your life to advancing liberty, and not just through elections.
> 
> We will always face an uphill battle in the fight for liberty, as there are far to many people that don't like responsibility and accountability. they want a built in safety net for everything, and will fight tooth and nail to ensure their big govt is there to provide.


That's not the point, point is we supposedly had this great ground game, everyone said if weather was bad (which it was) ron had an edge, we had plenty of money, ads, all that crap, and still a guy who was polling 1% last week with no money, no organization comes up behind and hands our ass to us, it's not that we can't bounce back, but it certainly doesn't look good, frankly I'm as upset with RP people as the media, stop spamming internet polls and websites and get out and vote for Pete's sake!!

----------


## american empire

Haha I guess the newbies are feeling down. I've been with Ron from 2007 and wow am I ecstatic about the results. I remember sitting in 2008 thinking this country is hopeless. 

I knew it was almost close to impossible ...but hey it's the freaking message. always remember that.

Listening to Ron Paul... NH bring it on!!

----------


## Tod

The good thing is that all the negative crap about Paul is out and wasted, so now there is nothing new for the media to do except keep on harping on it.

The public will grow weary of it and if we can just keep educating them about a few key issues, we'll do well.

But WE have to get the message out, the media has never and will never help us.  We have a LOT of work to do, but if we double down, it should certainly be achievable.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

We need a real Saul Alinsky type in this campaign. Someone that is going to cut throats to win. Someone that will even go behind Ron Paul's back if necessary to do what needs to be done to save this country.

----------


## opinionatedfool

You can't keep our hero down!

Go Ron Paul!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

HAHHA

----------


## devil21

Great job Ron!  He's bringing out the corporal that CNN cut off earlier.

----------


## tremendoustie

> Ron just lost big time. Of course they give him the $#@!ing coverage now.


Yeah, 3% is big time

----------


## sailingaway

> Folks, don't get down. Ron Paul did hella good in Iowa. He may not have won, but he was darn close. It's only one state, and we need to keep pushing.


this

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

YES!!! This is the best part of the night.

----------


## KramerDSP

The solider CNN cut out is coming back on !!!!!!!!

----------


## crhoades

If he gets cut off again - it will be a conspiracy!

----------


## nano1895

WOW ron paul is getting that guy on CNN who got cut off to speak!

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## brushfire

Awesome!!!  The guy from the dropped CNN feed is on!

----------


## rnestam

WOW....RP is awesome...."let them play, let them play!"

----------


## AlexG

WOW

----------


## Lavitz

Bold move. CNN can't cut him off 2 times in one night.

----------


## thehungarian

Oh my.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Dude, it's over for the nomination. Ron can run as an independent if he wants but there will be no GOP nomination.
> 
> No one's ever won the nomination without winning Iowa or NH. And we ain't winning NH.


The way the GOP has treated Paul, he should run third party just to stick it in their smear-mongering eyes.

----------


## nyrgoal99

oh $#@!, Ron took a shot at CNN

----------


## amonasro

hahaha nice!

----------


## jordie

Ohh will CNN cut the solider off AGAIN?

----------


## kill the banks

good move here

----------


## The Dude

This has only made me more determined. But I think we need to start looking at the possibility of a coalition run with the Libertarians, Constitution Party, Nader, etc...

----------


## Nathan Hale

CNN Guy!

----------


## gworrel

> Oh boo freakin hoo, you downers. You really think the struggle for liberty will be decided in one night? 
> 
> We will be fighting this battle for the rest of our lives! Over the past 4 years we have made incredible progress and we still have a long way to go!!


Absolutely.  The negativity here is ridiculous.  Those of us who came through 2008 are not deterred.  Ron is still in this. People need to hear this message over and over. All the talk of weirdness and crazy talk is only because it is so different than what any other candidate is saying. People need time to get over all the media negativity.  Ron and Rand have done great countering some of the ridiculous claims in the media over the last week. People will be continue to be won over.

----------


## Sullivan*

The soldier CNN cut off earlier is talking now!

----------


## bluesc

> Rand is angry. Something must have happened.


Yes, we just lost Iowa and the campaign was expecting a win.

----------


## wstrucke

well played sir, well played...

----------


## Freedom 4 all

> It's over folks. Romney will win, he will beat Obama and by spring 2013 we will be bombing Iran.
> 
> Count on it.
> 
> The Establishment plays HARDBALL.


Romney has zero chance against Obama. If he does end up with the Rep nomination, I would bet a preposterous amount of money on an Obama victory.

----------


## rp4prez

> Paul is top 3 in an election, he's "electable" plus there will be a lot of media attention to the top 3


Yeah Romney, Santorum, and Newt. lol

----------


## amabala

hell yea!!!

----------


## Working Poor

I heard Obama supporter were going to go out and vote for Santorum

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

YES WINNING THEY GOT THE SOLDIER THEY CUTOFF

----------


## sailingaway

> Story county get counted yet? So far only 20 votes....


not yet

----------


## Philadelphia76

> Rand looks pissed


Sure does... 

Man would I love to know what's going through Rand's mind...

----------


## PursuePeace

hahaha!!! That's awesome.

----------


## Carehn

> Iowa is full of theocrats. First Huckabee, now Frothy.


lol just texted that to my grandpa.

----------


## bluesc

> oh $#@!, Ron took a shot at CNN


Summary? I can't watch.

----------


## samuel

I love that RP did a mini-call-out of CNN's dropping of Thornton's comments. The energy there is helping me get over the rather disappointing conclusion.




> [Gary Johnson] dropped his bid anyway and is 100% for Ron now.


Are you sure about that?

----------


## jkob

Rand looks absolutely seething

----------


## Silverbug1980

I am enthused about our showing...


But I am just utterly disgusted, and depressed when it comes to the larger population of America. It's just sobering.

But then again, our strong showing gives me some hope..

Just think I will go to bed before I go nuts.

----------


## KramerDSP

WOW!!!!   WOWZA!!!!!

----------


## SlowSki

this is awesome

----------


## Omnica

> What happened to our highly-touted, #1 ground game?   We lost to some dude who barely has anybody working for his campaign, barely raised any money, and probably shouldn't have qualified for some of the televised denates?


This is tsrange. Behold the power of the television

----------


## moonshine5757

I'm so ticked off. I really thought people were better than this. Are all old people this easy to manipulate?

----------


## pen_thief

Ron just let the solider who CNN cut off talk <3

----------


## jordie

Crap, he isn't talking about the foreign policy!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Eastside!


Woot!  I got my grade school education off of 7th street not a block from Strohs Brewery... or was it Olympia at the time...(?) 

Still got grade school friends on the Eastside some 30 years later!

----------


## tremendoustie

Actually, I think this result will push us higher in the national polls -- it's big time positive exposure. I think newt continues to drop and we pick up a lot of his supporters. Santorum will suck the wind out of perry and bachman's sails, and probably rise a few percent.

----------


## Omnica

> I heard Obama supporter were going to go out and vote for Santorum


Indeed

----------


## TheeJoeGlass

> No. Support Gary Johnson for 3rd party.


This is all we can do now.

----------


## jordie

Wasted his chance :/ Should have given the answer he was going to give to CNN.

----------


## Ekrub

I remember a few months ago people were freaking out we didn't win the Ames straw poll. This might be an actual election but delegate wise we are what, 1 behind Santorum and Romney? And Santorum is not going anywhere.

Look at Ron, he is full of energy tonight. This is a victory. Proud to be part of this movement tonight.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Holy crap Rand is going to tear somebodies head off!

----------


## AlexG

> Summary? I can't watch.


The same soldier CNN cut off when he was explaining Ron's foreign policy to a reporter. Paul invited him to speak infront of the crows

----------


## Gravik

> Romney has zero chance against Obama. If he does end up with the Rep nomination, I would bet a preposterous amount of money on an Obama victory.


Obama would eat Romney up and spit him out. Plus Obummer has waaaaaaaaaay more campaign money at his disposal.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> No he doesn't. Not in the least. Wtf are you watching?


Lol, yeah, what are you talking about? I'm sure he is a little disappointed, but he is is looking pretty upbeat considering the loss. He is also doing freaking awesome considering the crap that's been thrown at him.

----------


## dawnbt

> Originally Posted by nasonex  
> Please tell me how we can win NH after this. Please tell me! I need to know! If we don't win some of these early states I don't know how we are going to build up delegates and morale to win the nomination. What is the plan? Someone please tell me!!!.


Someone needs to give this guy the number to the suicide hotline.  Wow!

----------


## FreeTraveler

> The mainstream media won. I don't see any way for Ron Paul to win the nomination. Tonight was my last night in politics. I hope all of you have good lives, and survive the next several years as the economy collapses and WWIII starts. I'm going to focus on finding a tiny place in the country somewhere, and learning how to be self sufficient.


Don't let the door hit you on the way out. Sunshine patriots are a dime a dozen anyway.

----------


## eduardo89

So I wonder when the "Fire Jesse Benton" threads are going to start....

----------


## nyrgoal99

Iowa Doesnt Matter Right??

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Sublyminal

In 1776 we fought for our independence with guns. In 2012, we'll fight for our independence and liberty with our votes. 

It's not over for Ron Paul, although Iowan's have let me down, this is far from over guys.

$#@!orum will fade by next week, It's a Romney and Paul fight.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> It's over folks. Romney will win, he will beat Obama and by spring 2013 we will be bombing Iran.
> 
> Count on it.
> 
> The Establishment plays HARDBALL.


Get.

The $#@!.

Out.

----------


## opinionatedfool

This is the best coverage CNN has ever given Ron Paul.

----------


## sailingaway

> Yeah Romney, Santorum, and Newt. lol


they were already doing that on MSNBC even when it looked like a 3 way tie.  they said no matter what Ron got there were only so many people who 'were voting to legalize drugs' so it was his ceiling.  Then they jumped to Romney, Newt and Santorum.  So even if Ron had won, that wasn't going to change.  It's a delegate battle, now.

----------


## Gravik

Also, why the **** isn't Story county counted yet? No way only 20 people came out to vote.

----------


## american empire

Crap the military person just Screwed the opportunity to talk about foreign policy.

----------


## reagle

awesome speech

on to NH !

----------


## RDM

This is going to backfire on the MSM. I think we're going get stronger and our support is going to grow. I think people are going to see the smear campaign.

----------


## pinkmandy

And those of you ready to give up, go get some sleep. Think this is bad? Imagine 2008 when everyone outside of this movement was utterly convinced, thanks to the MSM and paid republican lobbyists, um, I mean "strategists", repeating the words 'kook', 'gadfly' and 'fringe' every time his name came up and we sat here all night 4 yrs ago believing that we actually had a chance at winning.  

We have NOT lost. We are winning. Santorum is a joke and will fall harder than the others. Why do you think he was one of the last ones the media tried to prop up? Because he's going to sink like the turd in the punch bowl that he is. 

It sucks that the media tells people how to vote. _Don't let them tell you what is or is not worth your effort._ 

This will be between Paul and Romney. 

See my new signature? It's for all of us.

----------


## affa

i just listened to the media say Ron Paul is over because he's in third... but Gingrich has renewed hope for being in 4th.  That's what we're up against.  This is NOT over.

----------


## Carehn

> I'm so ticked off. I really thought people were better than this. Are all old people this easy to manipulate?


YES. I had my grandma on lock down. Then about a week ago i noticed her repeating some of the negative talking points on ron.

----------


## thehungarian

Callista is gross.

----------


## rprprs

Well...it coulda been better...it coulda been worse.  I'm in for the long haul.  Good nite folks.

----------


## gjdavis60

Learn from Ron's example.  He will not quit.  No one knows what will happen tomorrow.

----------


## bluesc

> He just got a third of the vote in a state which gives delegates based on proportion not simply all to the winner. That is not losing big time.


Iowa wasn't about delegates. Saying otherwise now is pure spin.

----------


## steph3n

> That's not the point, point is we supposedly had this great ground game, everyone said if weather was bad (which it was) ron had an edge, we had plenty of money, ads, all that crap, and still a guy who was polling 1% last week with no money, no organization comes up behind and hands our ass to us, it's not that we can't bounce back, but it certainly doesn't look good, frankly I'm as upset with RP people as the media, stop spamming internet polls and websites and get out and vote for Pete's sake!!




WE are not yet as powerful as the media, but they will be running scared soon.

----------


## WyoLiberty

Ron Paul is trending number one on Yahoo search - shouldn't the "winner" of the Iowa caucuses be trending??  Ron Paul all the way! It ain't over yet - not by a long shot!!

----------


## JTforRP

Soldier had an opportunity to drop some major truth right there...wish he would've.

----------


## sailingaway

> This is the best coverage CNN has ever given Ron Paul.


they created the fake poll that gave Santorum his push and were outed by several over it.  They are trying to pretend they are being fair, but what they are doing is trying to drive home that he lost then will focus on 'and now the winners'.  We will have to do whatever we do without the media.

----------


## LiveFreeOrDieNow

Lol newt and the rest of the crowd got spanked! Hahaha

----------


## NoPants

I thought that was a very smart move by the campaign to make the speech at that time and the way they did it. Very well done, especially bringing on the soldier as they knew CNN could not cut away.

----------


## angelatc

I wanted Ron to win this, because I love Ron.  Having said that, I don't think that this is a horrible as it could be.  Perry and Bachmann are out this month - through SC at the latest.  Santorum is this season's Huckabee - not going anywhere.   We have a great chance of capturing the evangelical votes as well as the "anybody but Romney" votes as they start to drop, too.

Romney and Santorum are going to start going after each other, Santorum is going to get vetted, and we're going all the way.

We have to fund the campaign, and we desperately need to get the RevPAC "Compassion" on TV, too.  I honestly believe that can make the difference.

----------


## garyallen59

We're gonna win the nomination!!

----------


## bluesc

> So I wonder when the "Fire Jesse Benton" threads are going to start....


Fire the $#@!ing MSM. All of them.

----------


## sailingaway

> Well...it coulda been better...it coulda been worse.  I'm in for the long haul.


this^^

----------


## opinionatedfool

Shut up Grinch! I can't stand listening to this fool.

----------


## Cortes

The downers are acting like Sanitation Man was just dropped off a plane by FOX. The dude went straight to the theocrat vote in the back of a truck which always wins in old, aging Iowa. Well, sorry gramps, you can't vote for neocons forever. We are getting great dividends from a young population whose vote is growing as they age and have more resources to invest in voting.

 Imagine if Bachmann or Newt got more votes than RP? People are that stupid, and such a scenario could have easily happened without our efforts. We just managed to make less of them. Tonight was a success.

----------


## economics102

> I'm so ticked off. I really thought people were better than this. Are all old people this easy to manipulate?


Anyone who trusts the media is easy to manipulate.

----------


## Duckman

> It's over folks. Romney will win, he will beat Obama and by spring 2013 we will be bombing Iran.


We'll probably be bombing Iran sooner than that.

----------


## Kotin

Didn't McCain get fourth in Iowa? 13% I think.. Ron did great and his speech was awesome.

----------


## Carehn

> And those of you ready to give up, go get some sleep. Think this is bad? Imagine 2008 when everyone outside of this movement was utterly convinced, thanks to the MSM and paid republican lobbyists, um, I mean "strategists", repeating the words 'kook', 'gadfly' and 'fringe' every time his name came up and we sat here all night 4 yrs ago believing that we actually had a chance at winning.  
> 
> We have NOT lost. We are winning. Santorum is a joke and will fall harder than the others. Why do you think he was one of the last ones the media tried to prop up? Because he's going to sink like the turd in the punch bowl that he is. 
> 
> It sucks that the media tells people how to vote. _Don't let them tell you what is or is not worth your effort._ 
> 
> This will be between Paul and Romney. 
> 
> See my new signature? It's for all of us.


+rep

----------


## jjockers

Nice job Jefferson County!  83% votes in, Ron leading with 390 votes (51%).

----------


## Isaac Bickerstaff

As of this afternoon, 41% of likely Iowa caucus -goers were still undecided. They still are. In a caucus state, the only thing that matters is getting delegates voted up so that we get our slate to the national convention. The caucus straw poll is only important for the media game--which is not very good to us anyway. Most of the delegates that were selected tonight will probably change their minds before the next level of conventions anyway.

Romney seems to be the only other candidate that understands this. It is very good that he is not actually doing as well as he needed to.

----------


## RickyJ

> In 1776 we fought for our independence with guns. In 2012, we'll fight for our independence and liberty with our votes. 
> 
> It's not over for Ron Paul, although Iowan's have let me down, this is far from over guys.
> 
> $#@!orum will fade by next week, It's a Romney and Paul fight.


I am with you Sublyminal. Nice location BTW. 

We can win this if there is no voter fraud and we can get our message directly to the voters. We just can't give up, that is just not an option.

----------


## steph3n

> Ron Paul is trending number one on Yahoo search - shouldn't the "winner" of the Iowa caucuses be trending??  Ron Paul all the way! It ain't over yet - not by a long shot!!


\

the internetz...trends are meaningless overall, we 'd already have this locked up if they mattered. 

It is a very viable tool for correcting the media, exploiting their weaknesses, and getting the truth out, but trends are not a measure to go by.

----------


## Gravik

ROMNEY IS LEADING STORY COUNTY????

----------


## AmberH

Good night everyone. I'm drunk, pissed, disappointed and tired. I'm going to bed. I hope everyone is still ready to battle this out until the end.

----------


## ropo

The battle has just begun folks! This just shows we need to work harder!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Is Iowa discredited yet?  Santorum ain't winning diddly-squat.  He joins that state's list of losers like Huckabee and Pat Robertson.

----------


## bluesc

> We have to fund the campaign, and we desperately need to get the RevPAC "Compassion" on TV, too.  I honestly believe that can make the difference.


RevPAC needed big donors and they couldn't get them. An Iowa win would have secured some. Now we will continue to have RevPAC and the campaign fighting eachother for small donors, which is, quite frankly, $#@!ing retarded.

----------


## cnmcalpi

Hey now...lol...this is my second post...doesnt mean im negative, I was just saying about the young vote was 48% for Paul. Dont forget that after this election, albeit 4 more years. Rand has already shown interest in running.

----------


## Lafayette

Christ!  Newt's wife scares the crap out of me.

----------


## happyphilter

> Ron Paul is trending number one on Yahoo search - shouldn't the "winner" of the Iowa caucuses be trending??  Ron Paul all the way! It ain't over yet - not by a long shot!!


It's all the pot smoking hung over college kids that forgot to make it out to vote.

----------


## sailingaway

> I wanted Ron to win this, because I love Ron.  Having said that, I don't think that this is a horrible as it could be.  Perry and Bachmann are out this month - through SC at the latest.  Santorum is this season's Huckabee - not going anywhere.   We have a great chance of capturing the evangelical votes as well as the "anybody but Romney" votes as they start to drop, too.
> 
> Romney and Santorum are going to start going after each other, Santorum is going to get vetted, and we're going all the way.
> 
> We have to fund the campaign, and we desperately need to get the RevPAC "Compassion" on TV, too.  I honestly believe that can make the difference.


CNN's entrance polls said Ron had HALF the self identified evangelicals.

Also, Adam wasn't able to get compassion on the air in time in Iowa, but I think he said it would start playing yesterday in New Hampshire.  that could have changed.

----------


## lx43

This is why I hate the MSM, they pumped up Bachman, Perry, Newt, and Frothy.   They never even pumped up Ron Paul, the only thing they did is tear him down.

----------


## skilt

> Dude, it's over for the nomination. Ron can run as an independent if he wants but there will be no GOP nomination.
> 
> No one's ever won the nomination without winning Iowa or NH. And we ain't winning NH.
> 
> Kang vs. Kodos in 2012. Might as well stay home as a protest non-vote. 
> 
> This country as we know it is doomed.


I never seen so many pussies on one forum in my life ever.   Newbies and trolls GTFO.  Go cry in a beer and leave the heavy lifting to the rest of us.

----------


## thehungarian

Holy crap, Newt is being a crybaby.

----------


## ElizabethR

I'm super disappointed the media was able to play such a big role in this. I really thought we had this, but now all of the unelectable arguments are going to come out again. And I was SO looking forward to seeing the look on O'Reilly's face when RP won Iowa. Oh well, we will just have to keep fighting. Hopefully the other 49 states are ready to wake up...

----------


## opinionatedfool

> I wanted Ron to win this, because I love Ron.  Having said that, I don't think that this is a horrible as it could be.  Perry and Bachmann are out this month - through SC at the latest.  Santorum is this season's Huckabee - not going anywhere.   We have a great chance of capturing the evangelical votes as well as the "anybody but Romney" votes as they start to drop, too.
> 
> Romney and Santorum are going to start going after each other, Santorum is going to get vetted, and we're going all the way.
> 
> We have to fund the campaign, and we desperately need to get the RevPAC "Compassion" on TV, too.  I honestly believe that can make the difference.


Yes to the RevPac! 

Also, abortion was a huge issue for Santorum supporters.

----------


## TheeJoeGlass

> Ron Paul is trending number one on Yahoo search - shouldn't the "winner" of the Iowa caucuses be trending??  Ron Paul all the way! It ain't over yet - not by a long shot!!


Who cares about what's trending on Yahoo search?

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## sailingaway

> Hey now...lol...this is my second post...doesnt mean im negative, I was just saying about the young vote was 48% for Paul. Dont forget that after this election, albeit 4 more years. Rand has already shown interest in running.


We are running RON, THIS year.

----------


## papajohn56

Newt attacking Paul in a concession speech - classy

----------


## Crotale

The internet gets the youth on board, who then don't show up to vote.

----------


## amonasro

Newt congratulates Paul, calls his policy dangerous.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Newt is an $#@!. Ron didn't take a shot at anyone but Newt is.

----------


## opinionatedfool

SHUT UP STUPID GRINCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## EvilNight

Aha, Newt is attacking Ron. Even he sees that Ron is the real threat here...

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

> Nice job Jefferson County!  83% votes in, Ron leading with 390 votes (51%).


wasn't it the only county Ron won in 2008? It seems they love him there

----------


## Kords21

Newt attacking Paul now? WTF?

----------


## eduardo89

> Didn't McCain get fourth in Iowa? 13% I think.. Ron did great and his speech was awesome.


No comparison. He had the media on his side. Ron doesn't.

----------


## Carehn

> Lol newt and the rest of the crowd got spanked! Hahaha


welcome to the forums.

----------


## jdowns

Where are the Story County votes?

----------


## xRedfoxx

Huge improvement over 4 years ago.  We're catching on I'm telling you.  We have to keep pushing!!!  We have to work on changing opinions of voters on war.  We have to quit bombing other countries, while maintaining a strong defense.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Chieppa1

Donated.

Get your $#@! together people. This is about an idea. If its not in your hearts, there is the door.

----------


## J_White

Gingrich pimping his fear mongering and attacking Paul !

----------


## rnestam

newt going for RP's throat....Bring it on, this will put that soldier on all the recaps against Newts Chicken hawking....

----------


## lilymc

No matter what happens, tonight made me MORE motivated to get the word out about these RINO clowns that stupid people voted for.  In my spare time I plan to make some new videos, on Santorum and Romney.   

I had to work late today and didn't have time to check the results until about an hour ago, and I couldn't believe that SANTORUM was ahead of RP???  When he was polling way lower?

Anyway, we still have time to wake people up, and show the fools WHO THEY ARE SUPPORTING, either a unprincipled, sold out Wall Street RINO like Flip, or a lame candidate like Santorum... and we need to let people know that NEITHER will be able to beat Obama. Ron Paul is the ONLY one who offers anything different and will bring in independents, Libertarians and even some disgruntled Dems, and can win against Obama.

So let's not lose heart and let's NOT give up!!!!!  Getting the message out still needs to happen, no matter what!!!

----------


## eduardo89

How many counties did Ron win?

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Holy crap Mitt takes the lead!

----------


## Cortes

> As of this afternoon, 41% of likely Iowa caucus -goers were still undecided. They still are. In a caucus state, the only thing that matters is getting delegates voted up so that we get our slate to the national convention. The caucus straw poll is only important for the media game--which is not very good to us anyway. Most of the delegates that were selected tonight will probably change their minds before the next level of conventions anyway.
> 
> Romney seems to be the only other candidate that understands this. It is very good that he is not actually doing as well as he needed to.



Good point!

----------


## Tinnuhana

If you're not having fun, you're not doing it right. I hope they have a good time celebrating how far we've come and then get down to plans for  NH. It's between Paul and Romney in NH. Uphill battle, yes, but a great time to live, fighting for something so important. It took 16 yrs for the Goldwater campaign to blossom into the election of Ronald Reagan. We've come so much farther so much faster. Delegates being proportional, we will get something out of this;  not winner take all. 
I'm "heavy hearted" right now, but ready to take this all the way to the GOP convention. We should meet again, win or lose, and rock the GOP.

----------


## easycougar

Newt being a sore loser...

----------


## ONUV

if Ron loses momentum and the nomination because of the Republican elite created Santorum surge, I say we pay them back with a 3rd party run.

Santorum gained 15% in a week.

----------


## pauliticalfan

What the $#@! is Newt doing? Attacking Ron? Attacking the soldiers who support him? What an idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Newt is an $#@!. Ron didn't take a shot at anyone but Newt is.


Oh, my gosh! This guy is a freaking fool. Does he honestly think attacking our hero will make us support him???? He is the last person I'll ever vote for. I'll vote for Obama over him any day.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Kords21

Newt sure is spending a lot of time attacking Paul. I think he fears President Paul more than he does Iran/terrorists

----------


## flightlesskiwi

yup.  it's that "eternal vigilance" thing that goes along with "liberty".




> we could have won Iowa with 100% and we would still have to fight for EVERY day for liberty. This is going to be a tough fight and some here will run. Not me, I am for Paul in the Fall!! 2012
> 
> When the going gets tough, the tough get going. 
> 
> To the feeble, I say goodbye

----------


## skytoucher

People who mention that no one in the past has gotten the nominee who didn't win either Iowa or NH need to remember that the GOP changed the rules this year to allow all these candidates to stay in the race.

*If Paul had taken 3rd here in 2008, how many delegates would he have gotten?* Take a chill pill, the GOP changes are going to backfire on them.

----------


## misterx

This fear mongering is going to make me vomit. This is why you're going nowhere in New Hampshire, Newt. LIVE FREE OR DIE!

----------


## demolama

> I'm so ticked off. I really thought people were better than this. Are all old people this easy to manipulate?


Most do not use the internet, and the ones that do only go to Cnn or other MSM news.  Old people also have the mentality of the Great Depression of government doing things for them.  FDR saved the nation through his great central planning.   These people have never lived in a world where government wasn't there to take care of them and they can't fathom losing those things.

Young people are paying the price for the arrogance and greed of their grandparents.

----------


## hipposelect

I don't know how they did it, but the fix is in on this thing, folks. Santorum is a nobody who has spent about $1M on his campaign. Did you see pictures of his so-called "rallies?" Hell, if he got a dozen people together he was happy. What the hell is going on here?

----------


## thehungarian

First few minutes of Newt's speech: whining about how negative everyone has been

Next few minutes of Newt's speech: attacks Ron Paul and Mitt Romney

----------


## EBounding

Is Huntsman going to be the Santorum of New Hampshire?

----------


## Shinerxx

Check out Jefferson County - 49% for Paul

----------


## Created4

> CNN's entrance polls said Ron had HALF the self identified evangelicals.
> 
> Also, Adam wasn't able to get compassion on the air in time in Iowa, but I think he said it would start playing yesterday in New Hampshire.  that could have changed.


The campaign needs to look at the numbers carefully and see what hurt us. I am not sure it was the racism issue. Also, we won the conservative vote, according to CNN. I think defense is the key issue, and the reason why they brought in that corporal at the end. This will probably be the strategy. Get the men in uniform out and convince Americans we're in trouble if we don't get out of the Middle East.

----------


## Standing Liberty

Fat boy is attacking Paul. The boogy man Iran
is out to get us. Warmonger, blood thursty chicken 
hawk needs some plucking.

----------


## phill4paul

Newts calling for debate w/ Paul. Attacking up, on Newts part, but maybe an opportunity. Lincoln/Douglas challenge?

----------


## notsure

Was the soldier speaking at Paul's podium, the same soldier cut off by cnn earlier?

----------


## jordie

> wasn't it the only county Ron won in 2008? It seems they love him there


Of course they do. There is literally a town called Libertyville, Jefferson County there.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Holy crap Mitt takes the lead!


Hope Romney wins.  At least then, he'll surge and win New Hampshire and it'll be over quickly.

Outside of Paul winning, the best outcome for me is just getting it over as soon as possible.

----------


## brushfire

Go ahead, ring it!  The pain will stop when you ring the bell!



The rest of us will press on!

----------


## LiveFreeOrDieNow

Dont blame the youth. I'll walk all day in the snow to cast my vote for ron paul.

----------


## FreeTraveler

Gingrich is scared $#@!less of Paul, you can tell from his speech.

Yet we've got people here willing to give up and think it's all over.

Dumb, dumb, dumb.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## FluffyUnbound

It would have been nice to win Iowa, but mainly just to see the panicked MSM and GOP Establishment reaction.   ("Seeing O'Reilly's face" and "Listening to Rush whine" and all of that.)  I still never saw a path to the nomination even if Ron won tonight.  The average GOP voter is just too actively wedded to permanent war.

The best 2012 outcome we can hope for is for Obama to be re-elected but with a GOP House and Senate.  The GOP is utterly unreliable for liberty as the governing party, but actually pretty decent as the opposition.  Let's hope for four years of gridlock to keep things from getting much worse, and we take another shot at this with Rand in four years.

----------


## wstrucke

Interestingly I recall some people saying that we could win Iowa if we got 25,000 votes.  We're currently at 24,144 with 93% of the precincts in, so all in all I think we did what we set out to do.  This fight has only just begun.

----------


## Tenbatsu

Through gradualism this country was corrupted and by gradualism it will be resurrected.

We've come a long way since 2008 but there's still more work to be done, let's not stop now.

----------


## AlexG

> Hope Romney wins.  At least then, he'll surge and win New Hampshire and it'll be over quickly.
> 
> Outside of Paul winning, the best outcome for me is just getting it over as soon as possible.


Oh god, why even post that on a Ron Paul fan site?

----------


## LiveFreeOrDieNow

Newt is such a joke. Bailout much?

----------


## wgadget

I think it's great that Romney didn't come in first. It could slow his momentum some. And both he and frothy will be getting put through the truthometer br Grinch and Ron and perry. Frothy is just a media made unvetted candidate. Ron has a movement. Romney is the rich Wall Street guy America hates right now . Ron has the truth of the constitutiOn behind him.

Two debates before NH?

----------


## happyphilter

The campaign was too dismissive of frothy and got too overconfident.

----------


## ElizabethR

> The campaign needs to look at the numbers carefully and see what hurt us. I am not sure it was the racism issue. Also, we won the conservative vote, according to CNN. I think defense is the key issue, and the reason why they brought in that corporal at the end. This will probably be the strategy. Get the men in uniform out and convince Americans we're in trouble if we don't get out of the Middle East.


AGREED!!

----------


## opinionatedfool

I hate hearing this fool talk, but maybe it's good we all listen to him and get motivated to make sure he or people like him don't win. 

He would ruin America!

----------


## Defining Obscene

Iowa is the type of place that still thinks Saddam was part of 911. Don't worry guys... You had to know this was going to be an impossible task. As much ground as we have gained in the last few years, there is still so much to go and its not over yet. As long as we are consistent, they can't ignore us, and if push comes to shove, maybe the GOP needs to have its ass handed to them again...

----------


## eduardo89

> Hope Romney wins.  At least then, he'll surge and win New Hampshire and it'll be over quickly.
> 
> Outside of Paul winning, the best outcome for me is just getting it over as soon as possible.


Go away.

----------


## sailingaway

> I never seen so many pussies on one forum in my life ever.   Newbies and trolls GTFO.  Go cry in a beer and leave the heavy lifting to the rest of us.


I think that as a mod I'm not allowed to +rep this post.....

----------


## Gravik

BOOO! hahahaha someone just Boo'ed Fat boy Grinch

----------


## r3volution

please tell me a mod will read all of these posts tomorrow and weed out the .......

----------


## Brian Coulter

> I never seen so many pussies on one forum in my life ever.


Pussies or trolls.  I guess it doesn't make a difference, both are equally corrosive.

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

thanks to the rounding, it would be great if it comes down to 24-24-22

----------


## specsaregood

> No comparison. He had the media on his side. Ron doesn't.


Ron just came in 3rd, within striking distance of first; after coming up against more powerful enemies than anybody in modern history.
He just needs to keep that growth pattern.

----------


## markese20

I"m really hoping the anti-Romney vote in New Hampshire goes to Ron Paul since Santorum has no chance there. Fingers crossed

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## goldwater's ghost

at least bachman will drop out. i'll take my pleasure in that

----------


## eduardo89

Apart from Jefferson did Ron with any other counties?

----------


## sluggo

Hahaha. Newt is punching up.

----------


## sailingaway

> Iowa is the type of place that still thinks Saddam was part of 911. Don't worry guys... You had to know this was going to be an impossible task. As much ground as we have gained in the last few years, there is still so much to go and its not over yet. As long as we are consistent, they can't ignore us, and if push comes to shove, maybe the GOP needs to have its ass handed to them again...


Iowa is great.  They just don't assume the media is spinning their politics, being nice people themselves.

----------


## TheDrakeMan

I'm hoping for a  Romney win personally.  Unfortunately it looks like Santorum will pull it off.

----------


## notsure

> Newts calling for debate w/ Paul. Attacking up, on Newts part, but maybe an opportunity. Lincoln/Douglas challenge?


I don't even know if Newt is worthy of the lifeline, or even relevant, but it could be a good opportunity for Ron to talk more about foreign policy.

----------


## misterx

> Gingrich is scared $#@!less of Paul, you can tell from his speech.
> 
> Yet we've got people here willing to give up and think it's all over.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, dumb.


I don't think anyone's actually giving up. They just had high expectations today, and are letting off some steam.

----------


## matt0611

> The campaign was too dismissive of frothy and got too overconfident.


How were they supposed to do anything? CNN and the MSM pumped him up from 5-6th place into 1st in a matter of DAYS.

How the $#@! do you combat that?

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

> Apart from Jefferson did Ron with any other counties?


yes, look at http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Newts calling for debate w/ Paul. Attacking up, on Newts part, but maybe an opportunity. Lincoln/Douglas challenge?


He doesn't need to waste time with this fool Is the only think Newt knows how to say is Lincoln Douglas? What a huge freaking fool.

----------


## Tod

I wonder how many people who were identified as Paul supporters either didn't make it to the caucus or changed votes due to the negative press of the past two weeks?

----------


## ElizabethR

> I'm hoping for a  Romney win personally.  Unfortunately it looks like Santorum will pull it off.


LEAVE. NOW.

----------


## chuckp123

> at least bachman will drop out. i'll take my pleasure in that


I hope she doesn't.  We need them to stay in as long as possible to dilute the nut-job vote.

----------


## eduardo89

> Ron just came in 3rd, within striking distance of first; after coming up against more powerful enemies than anybody in modern history.
> He just needs to keep that growth pattern.


Yeah I know. I don't think it's over. If we place a strong 2nd in NH and win the caucus states before super Tuesday we're fine. Just saying we can't compare this to McCain.

----------


## AlexG

> at least bachman will drop out. i'll take my pleasure in that


lol same. I want to see her spin her lost. Before she started attacking Ron I thought she would be endorsing Ron but now I think she's going to endorse Romney

----------


## sailingaway

> please tell me a mod will read all of these posts tomorrow and weed out the .......


I'm probably going to have to condemn the entire thread to hot topics.  No way am I going through the whole thing....

----------


## skilt

> I think that as a mod I'm not allowed to +rep this post.....


Yeah, probably not moderator type behavior, but I know you know what I'm talking about.  Thx

----------


## jrice

About 4 years ago in Louisville, KY I shook hands with a Presidential candidate who was largely written off by almost everyone and had a conversation with an eye surgeon from Bowling Green. Today, one is a Senator and the other just placed 3rd in the Iowa. I'll take that. Way to go Ron.


NEW HAMSHIRE HERE WE COME!

----------


## pacu44

> We can still win the nomination. But realistically...I don't think this country as a whole can be saved. Oh there will be a country called USA, but will it be anything any of our forefathers (or even us) recognize? Crazy how things have changed. How idiotic the populace is, and ready to be spoon fed by the MSM.
> 
> Rome freaking 2.0.


try Idocracy

----------


## Duckman

> Get the men in uniform out and convince Americans we're in trouble if we don't get out of the Middle East.


YOU WIN this thread.

----------


## kill the banks

> Iowa is great.  They just don't assume the media is spinning their politics, being nice people themselves.


there's a lot of truth to that

----------


## CTRattlesnake

LOL

The chair of the Iowa GOP just said  "theres no such thing as a recall in the iowa caucus"

----------


## jersdream

> Hope Romney wins.  At least then, he'll surge and win New Hampshire and it'll be over quickly.
> 
> Outside of Paul winning, the best outcome for me is just getting it over as soon as possible.


You are such a hypocrite. I have seen you chastise sooo many people on here for any sense of reality or warning of something negative could happen. You call them trolls, etc. Yet you are ROOTING for Romney. unbelievable.

----------


## thehungarian

I didn't think you could get more sanctimonious than Santorum has been, but boy did Newt just prove me wrong. What a complete and utter $#@! he is.

----------


## Standing Liberty

Did'nt the Gov. of IA say it does not matter 
who came in fisrt, but who was 2nd & 3rd?

----------


## NC Liberty

All that tonights third place confirms is that, without us, the GOP will be slaughtered if Paul is not the nominee.  That puts a nice size grin on my face.  KEEP PRESSING FORWARD WITH THE MESSAGE OF LIBERTY!

----------


## Brian Coulter

> The campaign was too dismissive of frothy and got too overconfident.



They underestimated the stupidity of the electorate.  So did I.

----------


## virginiakid

> Through gradualism this country was corrupted and by gradualism it will be resurrected.
> 
> We've come a long way since 2008 but there's still more work to be done, let's not stop now.


How very true. This is gut check moment to see whether or not you have the beef to continue the right, because they think you don't.

----------


## ElizabethR

25 - 25 - 21 ?? :'(

----------


## parocks

I dont know what precincts are still out.  Most of Story (Iowa State) is still out.  2 precincts - could be Iowa City (U Iowa) still out in that county.  4 Precincts in Cedar Rapids?  2 precincts in Sioux City?  2 precincts in Iowa / Des Moines? 10 precincts in Dubuque?  40 Precincts in Story County.

Maybe those very precincts were the precincts that 500 Ron Paul volunteers were in?  It's possible.

----------


## opinionatedfool

I hope Santorum wins this! It will hurt Romney and he has the better ground game. 

Also, remember Huckabee? He sure did well after winning Iowa, didn't he? Not! 

Ron Paul 2012!

----------


## misterx

> Dont blame the youth. I'll walk all day in the snow to cast my vote for ron paul.


Funny you say that. I was just thinking it's too bad it didn't snow tonight lol

----------


## goldwater's ghost

we have to come in 2nd in new hampshire and somehow become the alternative to romney in south carolina.

----------


## devil21

> CNN's entrance polls said Ron had HALF the self identified evangelicals.
> 
> Also, Adam wasn't able to get compassion on the air in time in Iowa, but I think he said it would start playing yesterday in New Hampshire.  that could have changed.


CNN just said he got 19% of the evangelical vote, second to Santorum.  Not sure who CNN entrance polled but their entrance poll numbers sure don't match the actual vote numbers.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

> I don't think anyone's actually giving up. They just had high expectations today, and are letting off some steam.


I am. I can't do this to myself for 6 months. If he runs as an independent I'll support him. But there's no chance to win the nomination now. Wait and see. The only question is whether Romney will 3 of the first 4 states, or all 4.

----------


## sailingaway

> How were they supposed to do anything? CNN and the MSM pumped him up from 5-6th place into 1st in a matter of DAYS.
> 
> How the $#@! do you combat that?


Huntsman is the only other unvetted one.  We have to get his history out, and his donors.  I think he hurt himself attacking Ron personally, though, in New Hampshire.  We'll see where NH is after tonight. I don't think Santorum is their type.

----------


## Philadelphia76

> He doesn't need to waste time with this fool Is the only think Newt knows how to say is Lincoln Douglas? What a huge freaking fool.


Don't forget "fundamentally"...

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Donated.
> 
> Get your $#@! together people. This is about an idea. If its not in your hearts, there is the door.


Will be moving some monies around this week myself.  

And remember where the door is folks, so you can come back in when your all rested up and refreshed.

----------


## AlexG

> 25 - 25 - 21 ?? :'(


Story isnt in yet, a college campus, hopefully we'll get a 2% bump

----------


## Cyberbrain

Time for plan B. Keep gaining 1% every other day, win it in SC and FL. The media was never going to give us any momentum to begin with, we're going to do it without them.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> The campaign was too dismissive of frothy and got too overconfident.


What the heck can they do when the media clearly has the power to make a single-digit, sixth place candidate "surge" like this in a couple of days?  A fake poll, media pimps the crap out of it, old fogies watching decide to follow along and it becomes reality.

Did you listen to the interviews of the Santorum supporters _tonight_?  "Well, what I heard from the media is that he's a good family values guy" was what one lady said on CNN.

----------


## sailingaway

> CNN just said he got 19% of the evangelical vote, second to Santorum.  Not sure who CNN entrance polled but their entrance poll numbers sure don't match the actual vote numbers.


they did say something about their entrance poll being slanted to early arrivers and Ron's campaign was more organized so they arrived first.

And yea, I think the smears were just enough to hurt turnout.

----------


## green73

Gingrich is hilarious! What a mad men. But who isn't amongst these guys? 

RP gave a great, rousing speech. This was a good night. We've come a long way in four years and momentum is on our side. Don't listen to the bull$#@! storylines. These jokers are all extremely vulnerable as candidates. This race is between grassroots America and the Establishment'a media. We can win if we don't lose heart!

----------


## opinionatedfool

There's Newt's friend Rachel Borger pumping him up. Ugh, I don't like her for what she did to the good doctor.

----------


## markese20

Entrance polls are never reliable

----------


## Drivingrain

> I'm hoping for a  Romney win personally.


Me too.  My parents are in PA, are Fox News addicts and have always *loved* RS.  Ugh.  I had them /this/ close to going our way, and this little bit of one-upmanship will tip the scales back the other way.

----------


## flash3780

Great job, folks. One state down and Dr Paul did really well. NH is next on the list: We've got to hit the phones and get the word out. This is only the beginning and we've got to be ready for this election to go into extra-innings. Keep pushing.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## american empire

Can someone explain why the military guy screwed up when given prime time to make the case for Ron Paulson foreign policy. Even Ron Paul seemed pissed with what the guy did up there. Now no one can complain CNN is to blame for that.

----------


## RipperNT

BuddyRoemer Gov. Buddy Roemer 
Newt Gingrich just said he's fighting a corrupt system? I expect him to have two black eyes by sunrise. #historian

Buddy Roemer tweet! He just made me the most bleak moment to laughing hysterically!  Then it faded  let's dig in!

----------


## sailingaway

> What the heck can they do when the media clearly has the power to make a single-digit, sixth place candidate "surge" like this in a couple of days?  A fake poll, media pimps the crap out of it, old fogies watching decide to follow along and it becomes a reality.
> 
> Did you listen to the interviews of the Santorum supporters _tonight_?  "Well, what I heard from the media is that he's a good family values guy" was what one lady said on CNN.


They could only do it because he was unvetted this close/ They will try the same with Huntsman in NH so start looking for his background.  But they can't do that once Santorum is KNOWN to have taken more lobbyist money than anyone else his last year in Congress, etc. You can't unknow stuff.

----------


## Beitel

Hi, my first post here (lurker since past year). What matters most is that Ron Paul stays in the race and keeps spreading the message. When our economy finally falls off a cliff (hopefully during Obama's second term--so he'll take the blame), people will remember Ron Paul and his message. Only then will Ron Paul start a real liberty revolution.

I also have to add, though, that I will never believe anything written on the DailyPaul or RonPaulForums ever again. Land lines? Liberals? Independents? Young people? I should've realized depending on young commies to vote for Ron Paul was foolhardy, at best. Everything that was said here was WRONG and WRONG HUGE--just like in the last election. People have to think realisticlly. While the MSM is definitely biased, they rarely outright lie.

Alright, I said my piece. I'm just glad I don't have to live in America when its economic end finally comes.

----------


## maxoutco

Like I said before, we needed to set up the buddy system for young voters. Make them accountable for themselves and for someone else. Make it fun. We should try to get this going for New Hampshire and fast at the colleges and high schools.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Are you dropping out Bachmann? *crosses fingers*

----------


## Lafayette

Bachmann is speaking now, wonder how many of her campaign staff in the other states will defect to us?

----------


## ONUV

we can pick up some points from bachmann supporters.

----------


## J_White

Bachmann on !

----------


## LiveFreeOrDieNow

Good work everyone. We are in GREAT shape, especially when you compare today to 4 years ago.  I'm always amazed at the amount of support Ron Paul gets now.  He can no longer be ignored.  Onward my friends! Liberty must not die!

----------


## parocks

> They underestimated the stupidity of the electorate.  So did I.


Santorum will beat us in New Hampshire, then, right?

We aren't particularly extraordinarily helped by this.
Santorum is helped. 

This is fine.  This is OK.  

Gingrich is hurt
Perry is hurt
Bachmann is hurt.

Where is Santorum in South Carolina?
Where is Newt in South Carolina?

Where will they be in the next South Carolina poll?

Because Santorum was at 3% or so
and Gingrich was at 30%.

Who will be losing votes, and where will those votes go?

----------


## Razmear

SHes gonna drop out???

----------


## kill the banks

> Story isnt in yet, a college campus, hopefully we'll get a 2% bump


I keep hoping ... how many total votes there ?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Apart from Jefferson did Ron with any other counties?


Yes, he won 20 counties it appears.

----------


## chuckp123

Less than 4000 votes from 1st place guys. Only 4000 votes!  That's nothing!  Cripes, I live in a small rural town of 9000.  Four thousand votes is peanuts.  There is NOTHING to be down about.

----------


## Lafayette

> SHes gonna drop out???


We are not that lucky, not today anyway.

----------


## Brian Coulter

> ... You have been $#@!ting on Paul's chances for hours.



That's his job.

----------


## lx43

This is our long march towards victory.   No one ever said it would be easy--unfortunately.   We have people who want to rob us of our salaries, our savings, and our lives to enrich themselves; they will not give up power easily.

----------


## cbr06honda

Lol, what? Bachmann says she is not a politician and doesn't want to be a politician? hrrmmmm wut

----------


## Tod

RevPac needs an anti-frothy commercial, but *the bulk of our work needs to center on GETTING MISCONCEPTIONS ABOUT PAUL CLEARED UP* and, to an extent, pointing out Romney's shortcomings.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

1% of the delegates, and this is not 2008. Ron's support only grows...our soft support is minimal. The campaign likely knows who they need to target after this, and its the older voters. We'll only get better as this progresses. We have the money, we have the motivation.

More momentum coming out of Iowa would have been nice, but if Santorum wins it could put Romney into a tailspin. Plenty of time. Again, this isn't 2008. The media used all of their ammo on us in Iowa. We're still very in this.

----------


## FluffyUnbound

I think the Paul campaign is also a little responsible for the Santorum surge.

Stealing Sorenson from Bachmann embarrassed her and really stuck a fork in her campaign.  We NEEDED Bachmann to keep dividing the vote.  As soon as her Iowans realized she was all done, they went over to Santorum en masse.

Whatever they got from bringing Sorenson over could not possibly be worth what they lost by letting the fragmented vote start to coalesce around Santorum.

----------


## jordie

Story County just updated. It's going to Romney. 56% reporting, 27% Romney, 26% Paul.

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

> Story isnt in yet, a college campus, hopefully we'll get a 2% bump


Not likely...

----------


## bluesc

> Story County just updated. It's going to Romney. 56% reporting, 27% Romney, 26% Paul.


Kick me in the balls while I'm down.

----------


## dawnbt

This thread reminds me of the Iowa primary 4 years ago, except I'm 4 years wiser.  I was devastated back then over the loss much like many noobs tonight.  However, if you compare tonight's results to 4 years ago, this is a huge victory for the R3VOLUTION!  The main point of the movement is to take back the government and no one said it was going to be easy.  We've made great strides over the last 4 years for liberty and should be proud of the accomplishment.  There is and will continue to be more work to do as we are battling a huge media empire and corrupt puppeteers.  People are listening!

----------


## eduardo89

> 1% of the delegates, and this is not 2008. Ron's support only grows...our soft support is minimal. The campaign likely knows who they need to target after this, and its the older voters. We'll only get better as this progresses. We have the money, we have the motivation.
> 
> More momentum coming out of Iowa would have been nice, but if Santorum wins it could put Romney into a tailspin. Plenty of time. Again, this isn't 2008. The media used all of their ammo on us in Iowa. We're still very in this.


The hundreds of young volunteers who will be in NH need to be focused on seniors! We need teams going to every nursing home!

----------


## jordie

> Are you dropping out Bachmann? *crosses fingers*


No, she said "maybe another Michele in the White House". That says to me she isn't dropping out.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> They could only do it because he was unvetted this close/ They will try the same with Huntsman in NH so start looking for his background.  But they can't do that once Santorum is KNOWN to have taken more lobbyist money than anyone else his last year in Congress, etc. You can't unknow stuff.


Very well said. Santorum was a MSM pushed fluke. Believe me, if it wasn't for that STUPID CNN poll that was entirely inaccurate, we would be in first place. NO ONE had a chance to expose Santorum for who he really is. There will be a chance after today. People will hear the realy story. People will hear that he was considered the most corrupt senator in 2006 and many, many, more issues.

----------


## Pisces

I haven't managed to read all the posts but I wonder if tomorrow we'll learn more about what happened in the individual caucuses. I'm just guessing, but maybe some of the soft Perry, Bachmann and Newt support was pressured to switch to Santorum or Romney in order to keep Paul from coming out on top. That might explain why Paul underperformed his polls. Haven't really looked too deeply into the results yet. This is definitely disappointing but I don't think the campaign is over yet. We can learn from our mistakes and Ron Paul is getting a lot of great exposure tonight.

----------


## MJU1983

> Story County just updated. It's going to Romney. 56% reporting, 27% Romney, 26% Paul.


Iowa is letting me down, given they are my state's hat.

----------


## QWDC

You have to think of it this way- yeah Ron lost Iowa and more than likely has no chance left to win...but yet in his speech he was all smiles and enthusiastic. Why is that? 

Well, lets go back to 1988. Ron thinks "you know, I think the nation is ready for a different minded candidate and the libertarian party!" ....then gets .5% of the vote. With results like that, you think the guy would be like most people in this forum and just say "**** it it's not worth it, this country is hopeless" Thank the heavens he didn't quit, though. he went back into congress and continues for another decade, then tried again for President.

 What did he get that time? Well, he got ridiculed and to sum up the media coverage, "electability, do you have any?".  He gained some youth voters, but still got crushed nationally. But out of this "failure", we got the tea party and Rand Paul., along with many other liberty activist. 

On to 2012, the .5% crackpot libertarian gets 20+ percent in a statewide election among an atypical demographic for libertarians. The media is running scared of him, and think that they have finally stopped his movement with a loss in Iowa. Deep down, Ron knows that it doesn't matter anymore if he becomes president. Hell, I honestly think he always knew he would never win. The ball is rolling now, RP supporters are writing planks, running for office, and are making up the MAJORITY of the future vote in the GOP.  Will Ron live to see a total victory of the liberty movement? Probably not. Can he retire from politics knowing that the victory is inevitable...YES. 

All Ron ever wanted from politics is people to wake up to big government and tyranny, and you know, i think after 40 years he has finally got it.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> No, she said "maybe another Michele in the White House". That says to me she isn't dropping out.


I'm starting to think she's a little loopy.

----------


## jordie

Delegates coming in:

http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/ia

Top 3 places have 3 delegates each! The 4% hasn't changed much yet...

----------


## Chieppa1

College kids. What the $#@! happened?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Is there really even a significant difference in the amount of delegates Romney and Paul won tonight?

----------


## jclay2

Like others have said, the dire situation in this country did not happen over night. It took 100 years of gradual changes to reach this horrible place and it will not change over night. Keep fighting, not all is lost, lets go to new hampshire and work on pulling off a strong second.

----------


## Kords21

Once Santorum is properly vetted and exposed, these people in Iowa that supported him will feel really stupid.

----------


## CMoore

Do not underestimate the power of the talking box that sits in people's living rooms.  This talking box can convince people to do ANYTHING.  It can convince them it is cool to smoke, it can convince them that going deeply into debt for stuff is the thing to do, it can convince them that Rick Santorum is worth voting for.  It is controlled by a cabal of very wealth powerful people who  want to actually control the world.  They are succeeding.  As long as the populace watches this talking box, we are doomed.  

Ron Paul has always said he wanted to come in in the top three in Iowa and he has.  This is not failure.  Besides, think how it feels to be Mitt Romney tonight.  Additionally, the "Iowa is irrelevant" argument has been preempted.  (Actually it is, but that is hardly the point.)  Onward and upward.  We have to fight on because giving in is not an option.  But learning a few survival skills never hurts.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> College kids. What the $#@! happened?


They didn't show up to vote, like every other time in recent American history.

----------


## skilt

> Kick me in the balls while I'm down.


and then leave your foot there for effect.

----------


## AlexG

> College kids. What the $#@! happened?


The youth was there, check the entrance polls.

----------


## angelatc

> CNN's entrance polls said Ron had HALF the self identified evangelicals.


  Exactly. And where are they going to go after Santorum flames out, and Bachmann / Perry are gone?  CNN just said that the Gingrich speech indicated that he's pissed, and he's not going to let Romney win the nomination.

There's no promises, but you know I'm not a cheerleader for the campaign,  and yet here I am - saying that this isn't over yet.  We can do this, but we have to shift the national conversation back to the economy.

----------


## sailingaway

> Is there really even a significant difference in the amount of delegates Romney and Paul won tonight?


Ron won more counties than Romney did. I think Romney got 17 and Paul got 20 so I don't know how that goes with delegates.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Bachmann is only 1K votes over her Straw Poll total

----------


## devil21

> they did say something about their entrance poll being slanted to early arrivers and Ron's campaign was more organized so they arrived first.
> 
> And yea, I think the smears were just enough to hurt turnout.


Fwiw, CSPAN2 showed a ton of late arrivers being allowed in at 8:30 ET.  I thought the cut off was 8pm (7pm Iowa time)?  Correct me if Im wrong here.  If Paulites arrived on time then the poll numbers would have been accurate.  I wonder how many precincts let in the older late arrivers and that skewed the results?  Something to look into at least and could be why Rand was so pissed off looking.

----------


## Kords21

I don't think the youth was the problem, it was the lack of appeal of Ron Paul to older voters

----------


## Back In Black

Holy herpie.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> College kids. What the $#@! happened?


They went home unfortunately.

----------


## moonbat

> This thread reminds me of the Iowa primary 4 years ago, except I'm 4 years wiser.  I was devastated back then over the loss much like many noobs tonight.  However, if you compare tonight's results to 4 years ago, this is a huge victory for the R3VOLUTION!  The main point of the movement is to take back the government and no one said it was going to be easy.  We've made great strides over the last 4 years for liberty and should be proud of the accomplishment.  There is and will continue to be more work to do as we are battling a huge media empire and corrupt puppeteers.  People are listening!


THIS... 3rd is BOSS! They can't keep pretending like we're 15 kids in a basement anymore. Keep the faith this is just getting started.

----------


## Heman5up

I feel 24/24/22 sounds much better than 25/25/21. That's possible with 44% of story county left.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Delegates coming in. THATS WHAT COUNTS!

----------


## JTforRP

Just too many dumb old people. We can give it our all and keep pushing but at the end of the day it's very hard to overcome several decades of brainwashing.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Bachmann is only 1K votes over her Straw Poll total


Should've had Randy Travis at the polls.

----------


## georgiaboy

Nothing but Positives from tonight.  We're bigtime frontrunner; we're legitimate.  We can do this.

With every step we take we are growing larger and stronger and more confident, they are growing smaller and weaker and more desperate.

----------


## thehungarian

Bachmann: "Likeness and image of Ronald Reagan" kind of creepy Jesus overtones right there.

----------


## specsaregood

> Iowa is letting me down, given they are my state's hat.


Uhm, Iowa is the head/face, MN is the tophat.

----------


## american empire

You just said it!  People here don't understand this concept. 

Anyways tonight isn't the night to say this. 




> You have to think of it this way- yeah Ron lost Iowa and more than likely has no chance left to win...but yet in his speech he was all smiles and enthusiastic. Why is that? 
> 
> Well, lets go back to 1988. Ron thinks "you know, I think the nation is ready for a different minded candidate and the libertarian party!" ....then gets .5% of the vote. With results like that, you think the guy would be like most people in this forum and just say "**** it it's not worth it, this country is hopeless" Thank the heavens he didn't quit, though. he went back into congress and continues for another decade, then tried again for President.
> 
>  What did he get that time? Well, he got ridiculed and to sum up the media coverage, "electability, do you have any?".  He gained some youth voters, but still got crushed nationally. But out of this "failure", we got the tea party and Rand Paul., along with many other liberty activist. 
> 
> On to 2012, the .5% crackpot libertarian gets 20+ percent in a statewide election among an atypical demographic for libertarians. The media is running scared of him, and think that they have finally stopped his movement with a loss in Iowa. Deep down, Ron knows that it doesn't matter anymore if he becomes president. Hell, I honestly think he always knew he would never win. The ball is rolling now, RP supporters are writing planks, running for office, and are making up the MAJORITY of the future vote in the GOP.  Will Ron live to see a total victory of the liberty movement? Probably not. Can he retire from politics knowing that the victory is inevitable...YES. 
> 
> All Ron ever wanted from politics is people to wake up to big government and tyranny, and you know, i think after 40 years he has finally got it.

----------


## sailingaway

> The hundreds of young volunteers who will be in NH need to be focused on seniors! We need teams going to every nursing home!


we need the campaign to quit saying 'I'll cut a trillion WITHOUT saying 'without cutting senior entitlements or veterans benefits'.  They are MISSING his biggest sell with that age group.

----------


## blazeKing

The 30's and 40's didn't show up, that's what got us 3rd.  Not sure why but they only showed up a % or 2 more than the young vote.

----------


## nemt4paul

In all honesty......Ron Paul isn't peoples 2nd choice.

You are either a Ron Paul voter or not.  I doubt people dropping out will really improve his poll numbers all that much.

----------


## jordie

Info on delegates: http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/ia

No difference between top 3 at the moment!!

----------


## Standing Liberty

Considering how hard the msm, Right-wing
radio hosts hit Ron Paul these past two weeks, this close 
caucus result is not too bad. We are up against an evil
machine, but we will beat this.

----------


## sailingaway

> Nothing but Positives from tonight.  We're bigtime frontrunner; we're legitimate.  We can do this.
> 
> With every step we take we are growing larger and stronger and more confident, they are growing smaller and weaker and more desperate.


and they had to shoot the only gun they had at Ron with the newsletters.  And the more people look at it the clearer it will be it was never him.

----------


## torchbearer

i'm more upset about the new post button being disabled.

----------


## Duckman

> On to 2012, the .5% crackpot libertarian gets 20+ percent in a statewide election among an atypical demographic for libertarians. The media is running scared of him, and think that they have finally stopped his movement with a loss in Iowa.  Deep down, Ron knows that it doesn't matter anymore if he becomes president. Hell, I honestly think he always knew he would never win. The ball is rolling now, RP supporters are writing planks, running for office, and are making up the MAJORITY of the future vote in the GOP.  Will Ron live to see a total victory of the liberty movement? Probably not. Can he retire from politics knowing that the victory is inevitable...YES.


I hope so.  Powerful words.

----------


## tremendoustie

Wow, jefferson county rocks. What's there, seriously? A satellite mises campus or something? Paul got 49%

----------


## eduardo89

> we need the campaign to quit saying 'I'll cut a trillion WITHOUT saying 'without cutting senior entitlements or veterans benefits'.  They are MISSING his biggest sell with that age group.


Yes, that's what I've always said. Seniors will see even a single penny of cuts as something to be afraid of. We need to reassure them that the cuts WON'T be from their SS and Medicare!

----------


## LibertyEsq

There's still a path to victory. We will need a clear second in NH at least to start that path off

And at the very least we can threaten a strong enough campaign to either force Romney to put Paul on the ticket or force a brokered convention

----------


## Defining Obscene

Ron won't get overwhelming support until we nuke Iran and get spanked by China and Russia. Til then, take what we have and be happy. Our supporters never leave. You need to be realistic, you cannot trust the polls. Even though the polls are often against us, we can't look at polls and assume because more of us voted in them that they are a reflection of anything, and that is the only thing I agree with the media on. 3 thousand republicans chose one of the other candidates over Ron, its not the end.

----------


## Cortes

http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2012/primaries.html

How does Mitt get 14 already?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Info on delegates: http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/ia
> 
> No difference between top 3 at the moment!!


Isn't that all that matters?

Who cares who got 100 more votes than the other or whatever, if the delegates obtained is the same?

----------


## Dr.3D

> i'm more upset about the new post button being disabled.


Yeah, sucks doesn't it?

----------


## angelatc

> In all honesty......Ron Paul isn't peoples 2nd choice.
> 
> You are either a Ron Paul voter or not.  I doubt people dropping out will really improve his poll numbers all that much.


YOu underestimate the evangelical voters.  I think there's no freaking way are they going to vote for a Mormon over Paul.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Wow, jefferson county rocks. What's there, seriously? A satellite mises campus or something? Paul got 49%


Jefferson…its in the name...

----------


## matt0611

> Wow, jefferson county rocks. What's there, seriously? A satellite mises campus or something? Paul got 49%


Its name is *Jefferson* county. Those people know what's up

----------


## sailingaway

> There's still a path to victory. We will need a clear second in NH at least to start that path off
> 
> And at the very least we can threaten a strong enough campaign to either force Romney to put Paul on the ticket or force a brokered convention


The poll today had Ron a clear second with 21% in NH.  Santorum may get some of Bachmann or Perry's vote, but they didn't have much and Santorum only had 4%.

----------


## jordie

Ron Paul  got 9.93% in 2008 and got 2 delegates. Fred Thompson got 13.39% and ZERO delegates. Delegates are what counts. RP can still match Romney and Santorum for delegates.

----------


## JakeH

> http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2012/primaries.html
> 
> How does Mitt get 14 already?


Some kind of insider poll bull$#@! dealing with superdelegates.

----------


## Duckman

> Ron won't get overwhelming support until we nuke Iran and get spanked by China and Russia. Til then, take what we have and be happy. Our supporters never leave. You need to be realistic, you cannot trust the polls. Even though the polls are often against us, we can't look at polls and assume because more of us voted in them that they are a reflection of anything, and that is the only thing I agree with the media on. 3 thousand republicans chose one of the other candidates over Ron, its not the end.


"You can't quit Ron Paul."

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Were 1 blizzard away from winning NH

----------


## falconplayer11

> Were 1 blizzard away from winning NH


Touche. 

And yes, it's delegates that matters.

----------


## louisiana4liberty

What we learned was that the Independent vote and Moderate Liberals will swing and that makes us most able to beat Obama.  Romney and Santorum can't pull those groups.  If the establishment gets behind Paul then the Republican's win.  If not, then it almost guarantees Obama wins since Ron Paul supporters will not vote for anyone but Paul.

----------


## danbeaulieu

Ron Paul is an amazing man. Fighting against the force of 100 years of corruption, war profiteering and brain washing. Swimming against the current of bias and propaganda. Ron Paul takes nearly 1 of 4 votes in Iowa. 

Great man, great cause, great movement.

----------


## eduardo89

> The poll today had Ron a clear second with 21% in NH.


Just wait for the huntsman media fest...

We need boots on the ground NOW hitting every nursing home, bingo game and Denny's in the state

----------


## Cortes

Well, I'm getting some rest here in PA.

24 yr old RP supporter for life. You'll be shocked how many of us are out there, quietly listening and supporting.

----------


## sailingaway

> YOu underestimate the evangelical voters.  I think there's no freaking way are they going to vote for a Mormon over Paul.


I think YOU underestimate them. I think being evangelical doesn't mean you necessarily throw the Constitution out the window. Some follow leaders, others their own light.

----------


## JakeH

A REVOLUTION is not won or lost in one night. The placing is disappointing but over 20% of the vote and equal delegates to Romney is encouraging. Keep pounding guys, this isn't over yet.

----------


## unknown

> 1% of the delegates, and this is not 2008. Ron's support only grows...our soft support is minimal. The campaign likely knows who they need to target after this, and its the older voters. We'll only get better as this progresses. We have the money, we have the motivation.
> 
> More momentum coming out of Iowa would have been nice, but if Santorum wins it could put Romney into a tailspin. Plenty of time. Again, this isn't 2008. The media used all of their ammo on us in Iowa. We're still very in this.


Not only that, Frothy hasnt been vetted and theres a LOT of stuff in his past.  

And Romney needs to be called out as well.  This video is a nice summation.  It needs to go more viral and the points need to be repeated.  Cant get the tune out of my head, poo poo poo poo

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Just wait for the huntsman media fest...
> 
> We need boots on the ground NOW hitting every nursing home, bingo game and Denny's in the state


 LMAO

----------


## sailingaway

> Well, I'm getting some rest here in PA.
> 
> 24 yr old RP supporter for life. You'll be shocked how many of us are out there, quietly listening and supporting.


Just please turn out to vote....

----------


## papajohn56

So... What's the delegate count?

----------


## opinionatedfool

Other good news today...

*Ron Paul was UP 2% in todays national gallup poll!*

----------


## ElizabethR

Ron Paul could have gotten less than 1% of the vote and I'd still be cheering for him. I'm going to work harder so I can donate more money to the cause! I hope that none of you guys lose hope and we keep going strong. Good night everyone!

----------


## kill the banks

> we need the campaign to quit saying 'I'll cut a trillion WITHOUT saying 'without cutting senior entitlements or veterans benefits'.  They are MISSING his biggest sell with that age group.


no doubt , they are threatened not knowing and that hurts ps bachmann's campaign manager suggests she will drop out cnbc flash

----------


## Dr.3D

> I hate old people...they need to die already. Like they haven't screwed our generation enough lol


Hey, I've got studded tires on my Hoveround.

----------


## matt0611

> Ron Paul is an amazing man. Fighting against the force of 100 years of corruption, war profiteering and brain washing. Swimming against the current of bias and propaganda. Ron Paul takes nearly 1 of 4 votes in Iowa. 
> 
> Great man, great cause, great movement.


Yes, and he's still cheerful about it.

Ron Paul is a saint or something, I don't know how the hell he does it.

I would have said "$#@! it" and went home years ago if I were him.

----------


## White Bear Lake

Delegates:

Romney 14
Santorum 4
Paul 3
Perry 3
Gingrich 1

WTF?  How'd Romney get so many? He's losing to Santorum.  And we have double the vote of Perry.  How'd he get the same as us?

http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2012/primaries.html

----------


## specsaregood

> Wow, jefferson county rocks. What's there, seriously? A satellite mises campus or something? Paul got 49%


crystal-worshipping yoga-doing hippies university.
http://www.mum.edu/index.html

Love em.

----------


## eduardo89

Can I haz new post button back?

----------


## J_White

good to see all the top three get 3 delegates each.

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## Cortes

> Just please turn out to vote....


I'm currently home in PA, live and work in LA. Depending on how it works out I will be voting in either Cali or PA!

----------


## eduardo89

> Delegates:
> 
> Romney 14
> Santorum 4
> Paul 3
> Perry 3
> Gingrich 1
> 
> WTF?  How'd Romney get so many? He's losing to Santorum.  And we have double the vote of Perry.  How'd he get the same as us?
> ...


Super delegates.

----------


## Deborah K

> I hate old people...they need to die already. Like they haven't screwed our generation enough lol


Ron Paul is old, you collectivist idiot.

----------


## DRFilms

Maybe the media was right back when Ron was in the lead?... Iowa doesn't count.

----------


## jordie

> Its name is *Jefferson* county. Those people know what's up


Zoom in closer on the map, there is a large town called "Libertyville", too

----------


## VCU for Ron Paul

Growing up throughout my teens and early 20s, along with the internet, while developing strong research skills and a childlike curiosity... while following the media in general and their BLATANT agendas they shamelessly push.. has made me possibly the most cynical, untrusting person EVER to walk this planet. That is all.

PLEASE OBIE RON PANOBIE, YOU'RE MY ONLY HOPE!!!!!!!!                      

seriously...

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Okay, let's be grown ups, gear up for the battle ahead, AND face the reality that the best scenario for Paul winning the nomination (placing 1st in Iowa) has eluded us. The bad news is, this eliminates our chance to get a media bounce out of Iowa. We'll have to keep fighting the MSM to the bitter end. The good news---there's lemonade:

1) Should Santorum squeak out the win/virtual tie in IA, it denies a clean 'win' for Romney there. Romney wins NH next week, so the big issue is SC. If Newt holds the lead and wins there, there is no perception of Romney running away with the nomination. 

2) We now have clarity about both the potency of youth and independent voters, and the impact of the major media. The MSM cannot block Paul out of coverage, as proven during the campaign, but they can still perform a short term hatchet job to cost us a key victory. As always, despite the best organization to get them out, there is a roof as to how many young people and indys will RELIABLY show up. We must now learn to expect a moderate turnout of Paul's "secret weapons" instead of the blue skies projections we have been making.

3) The MSM thinks they've won, and may go back to sleep in tracking Paul. This gives Paul activists a chance to make the other caucus wins happen, since the GOP and media won't be as observant about beating back our supporters across the country, as they were in the first contest.

4) If blatant GOP/MSM machinations continue to happen to take a pipe to Paul's knee between now and the end of February, Paul will have the pretext he needs to quit the Republican race and run 3rd party before super Tuesday (so that he won't be hurt by sour-grapes law states as an independent). OR, he could announce he would be continuing to run for the GOP nomination, AND for the LP/CP nomination. This will force Republicans to choose between supporting him as the nominee, or else going down to certain defeat in November. 

I personally think he should have taken this both/and hard-core route from the beginning. If the establishment threatens to cripple Rand Paul's career if Paul goes 3rd party, Rand can run in 2016 and ALSO threaten to go 3rd party. One way or the other, the movement must continue to cause THEM pain, in order for any change to happen. Otherwise, it'll be US feeling the pain, again, as many of us are tonight.

----------


## boneyard bill

> Jeffersonits in the name...


There's a school or something there for the Maharishi's people. They love Ron Paul. Ron won the Hindu vote, but we already knew that. He carried it in 08.

----------


## eduardo89

> good to see all the top three get 3 delegates each.


No one got any delegates yet. Ron Paul could get way more at the state convention. Iowa delegates aren't awarded till
May or June.

----------


## McDermit

[FOOTNOTE][/FOOTNOTE]


> I hate old people...they need to die already. Like they haven't screwed our generation enough lol


Unnecessary. Don't post ignorant crap here, especially tonight.

----------


## tremendoustie

> Delegates:
> 
> Romney 14
> Santorum 4
> Paul 3
> Perry 3
> Gingrich 1
> 
> WTF?  How'd Romney get so many? He's losing to Santorum.  And we have double the vote of Perry.  How'd he get the same as us?
> ...



Umm -- I think you're misreading that. That link says it's 6-6-4

----------


## angrydragon

> Hi, my first post here (lurker since past year). What matters most is that Ron Paul stays in the race and keeps spreading the message. When our economy finally falls off a cliff (hopefully during Obama's second term--so he'll take the blame), people will remember Ron Paul and his message. Only then will Ron Paul start a real liberty revolution.
> 
> I also have to add, though, that I will never believe anything written on the DailyPaul or RonPaulForums ever again. Land lines? Liberals? Independents? Young people? I should've realized depending on young commies to vote for Ron Paul was foolhardy, at best. Everything that was said here was WRONG and WRONG HUGE--just like in the last election. People have to think realisticlly. While the MSM is definitely biased, they rarely outright lie.
> 
> Alright, I said my piece. I'm just glad I don't have to live in America when its economic end finally comes.


I am sure they lied. This isn't over, it's just one state.

----------


## PeteinLA

[QUOTE=tremendoustie;3952904]Wow, jefferson county rocks. What's there, seriously? A satellite mises campus or something? Paul got 49%[/QUOTE

There's a big TM Maharishi university down there. Most of the TM community is pretty libertarian oriented in many aspects also a lot of Mennonites I believe which I'm not really sure how they lean. It is also a pretty sophisticated little community that kind of sticks out for that part of Iowa. ie..lots of people from all over the world live there with a lot of foreign experiences. I've been there and it's very pretty with lots of little restaurants and small entreprenurial businesses.

----------


## J_White

even Bachmann is not dropping out ?
Perry, Gingrich and Bachmann are going for SC !

----------


## Dr.3D

> Ron Paul is old, you collectivist idiot.


You tell em.

----------


## Vet_from_cali

> Delegates:
> 
> Romney 14
> Santorum 4
> Paul 3
> Perry 3
> Gingrich 1
> 
> WTF?  How'd Romney get so many? He's losing to Santorum.  And we have double the vote of Perry.  How'd he get the same as us?
> ...


im showing 6-6-4 on that webpage

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Ron Paul could have gotten less than 1% of the vote and I'd still be cheering for him. I'm going to work harder so I can donate more money to the cause! I hope that none of you guys lose hope and we keep going strong. Good night everyone!


I will forever be a Ron Paul fan.

I am a realist though and know we once again are a campaign of spreading the message of liberty. A 3rd place in Iowa will just give the MSM the reason to once again ignore us.

----------


## tremendoustie

> Ron Paul is old, you collectivist idiot.


This. Old people who get it are some of the most powerful allies we have.

----------


## jay_dub

> I hate old people...they need to die already. Like they haven't screwed our generation enough lol


Ron Paul is old people. I'm old people. Get used to it. We ain't gonna die soon enough for ya'. So let's factor that in going forward.

Ron Paul did GREAT tonight considering how the media has continuously stacked the deck against him. He needs to sharpen his stick on a few points in his talk, but I have confidence things will work out fine.

----------


## sailingaway

> Delegates:
> 
> Romney 14
> Santorum 4
> Paul 3
> Perry 3
> Gingrich 1
> 
> WTF?  How'd Romney get so many? He's losing to Santorum.  And we have double the vote of Perry.  How'd he get the same as us?
> ...


I'm reading that it says 6 each Santorum and Romney, Ron with 4

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Umm -- I think you're misreading that. That link says it's 6-6-4


Nice!

It just got updated at 11:51.


Are those the delegates that got sent to the IowaGOP convention?

----------


## mport1

> Maybe the media was right back when Ron was in the lead?... Iowa doesn't count.


Yep.  We need to call them out on this like crazy when they try to continue pumping Rick after the results.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## american empire

> Hey, I've got studded tires on my Hoveround.


Just the other day I treated a gomer who fell of his hoveround. I have a sneaky feeling he voted for santorum.

----------


## bbartlog

> You have to think of it this way- yeah Ron lost Iowa and more than likely has no chance left to win...but yet in his speech he was all smiles and enthusiastic. Why is that? 
> 
> Well, lets go back to 1988. Ron thinks "you know, I think the nation is ready for a different minded candidate and the libertarian party!" ....then gets .5% of the vote. With results like that, you think the guy would be like most people in this forum and just say "**** it it's not worth it, this country is hopeless" Thank the heavens he didn't quit, though. he went back into congress and continues for another decade, then tried again for President.
> 
>  What did he get that time? Well, he got ridiculed and to sum up the media coverage, "electability, do you have any?".  He gained some youth voters, but still got crushed nationally. But out of this "failure", we got the tea party and Rand Paul., along with many other liberty activist. 
> 
> On to 2012, the .5% crackpot libertarian gets 20+ percent in a statewide election among an atypical demographic for libertarians. The media is running scared of him, and think that they have finally stopped his movement with a loss in Iowa. Deep down, Ron knows that it doesn't matter anymore if he becomes president. Hell, I honestly think he always knew he would never win. The ball is rolling now, RP supporters are writing planks, running for office, and are making up the MAJORITY of the future vote in the GOP.  Will Ron live to see a total victory of the liberty movement? Probably not. Can he retire from politics knowing that the victory is inevitable...YES. 
> 
> All Ron ever wanted from politics is people to wake up to big government and tyranny, and you know, i think after 40 years he has finally got it.


Agree 100%. I'm sure that Paul knows all too well the story of Elijah and the remnant.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

SAD...


But I have to say... I have never seen a US Senator as Angry and Pissed-Off like Rand Paul this evening.


I just can't see how the hell we lose almost 10,000 votes projected for us.

AN incredible state of TV viewers

----------


## tremendoustie

[QUOTE=PeteinLA;3953043]


> Wow, jefferson county rocks. What's there, seriously? A satellite mises campus or something? Paul got 49%[/QUOTE
> 
> There's a big TM Maharishi university down there. Most of the TM community is pretty libertarian oriented in many aspects also a lot of _Mennonites_ I believe which I'm not really sure how they lean. It is also a pretty sophisticated little community that kind of sticks out for that part of Iowa. ie..lots of people from all over the world live there with a lot of foreign experiences. I've been there and it's very pretty with lots of little restaurants and small entreprenurial businesses.


There's your answer. Mennonites are staunchly anti-war. I went to a Mennonite church for a year.

----------


## NoPants

I think when the real story on Santorum is told, there are going to be a lot of embarrassed people in Iowa. They probably won't admit they voted for him once they really know him. Iowa claims they do all this research on candidates, but there's not doubt here, Santorum got the "CNN told me he's a good guy" vote and people didn't do their homework. That's combined with the millions spent by the church groups on his behalf the last couple weeks.

----------


## White Bear Lake

> Super delegates.


What? I thought only the Dems had them?

----------


## dawnbt

A friend of mine from Iowa (she didn't vote) told me that Iowans voted for Santorum because he worked the hardest by visiting every county.  Something she said she hasn't even done.  I about choked.  Really?  That's how you choose your candidate?  Who dances like a chimp the most?

----------


## AParadigmShift

Well, I'm stoked.

For those of us who have been following RP for a while, this is a win.  _Period_.

As others have made note of: what will happen when sudden-surge-no-game-on-the-ground-in-NH Santorum gets vetted? It won't be pretty.  And for us? The newsletters are so last year already - literally _and_ figuratively.

Chins up, noses to grindstone.

----------


## Kords21

Maybe Rand will now be much more involved in campaigning and not so nice to people like Hannity. The MSM may have just awoken a sleeping giant.

----------


## tremendoustie

> Nice!
> 
> It just got updated at 11:51.
> 
> 
> Are those the delegates that got sent to the IowaGOP convention?


I think those are projected national delegates -- not an actual delegate count.

Unless Iowa awards delegates proportionally, with no state convention -- in that case it's an actual national delegate count.

----------


## White Bear Lake

> im showing 6-6-4 on that webpage


You're right.  They had it messed up earlier for some reason.  that makes more sense.

----------


## american empire

Perry needs to give up preaching. Such a fake. He needs to explain all those wrongful death penalties he has signed as governor of Texas. Jesus would never kill... And I'm not even Christian

----------


## flash3780

Who the heck votes for Rick Santorum, anyways? Have you heard that guy talk?

Anyways, Paul did great. Anyone who's thrown in the towel already clearly doesn't have their heart in the race. The race is nowhere near over and Dr. Paul did great in Iowa. Didn't win, but wasn't far from it.

----------


## green73

> College kids. What the $#@! happened?


Winter break?

----------


## sailingaway

> Agree 100%. I'm sure that Paul knows all too well the story of Elijah and the remnant.


Ron has 4 delegates and the most anyone has (so far) is 6, and you  are writing off the election?

Please.

----------


## dustinp

> Well, I'm getting some rest here in PA.
> 
> 24 yr old RP supporter for life. You'll be shocked how many of us are out there, quietly listening and supporting.


<-----also a 24 yr old PA RP supporter

----------


## wstrucke

I didn't see Rand angry... what did I miss?

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

We were definitely hurt in soft support due to the attacks in the media, but we've gained hard support. If we can hit 22% in New Hampshire and hit 15% in South Carolina, we'll have grown our numbers to the point where soft support will again be attainable.

----------


## Chieppa1

3 Things about tonight:

1) All we do is win. The hearts and minds.

2) The media just woke up Rand Paul.

3) $#@!ing donate and shut up.

----------


## eduardo89

> What? I thought only the Dems had them?


GOP does too, albeit way less than the DNC. There are 3 per state I believe. DNC has 700+ in total.

----------


## tremendoustie

Can I get a clip of Rand PO'd? I want to see this.

----------


## AlexG

no dont come back to texas, stay in iowa!

----------


## sailingaway

Their straw poll no longer picks the caucus. They just killed that record.

----------


## pauliticalfan

...

----------


## rp2012win

The good people of iowa have voted a resounding YES to maintaining the status quo and following the orders of the MSM

----------


## Ilhaguru

attack dogs released on Rick in 3..2..1........

----------


## american empire

I don't know about you guys this feels like a WIN for me...after 2008 this is awesome!

----------


## White Bear Lake

Also, I can't believe that an ACTIVE DUTY soldier just endorsed Ron IN UNIFORM on national tv.  He's going to get court marshaled or something.  That goes against a ton military rules.  I can't believe the Paul campaign let him do that.

----------


## wstrucke

I'm going to dream tonight that Perry would endorse RP.  Not gonna happen, I know, but if people hold out hope for Palin then you never know...

----------


## tremendoustie

> Also, I can't believe that an ACTIVE DUTY soldier just endorsed Ron IN UNIFORM on national tv.  He's going to get court marshaled or something.  That goes against a ton military rules.  I can't believe the Paul campaign let him do that.


Brave man.

----------


## chuckp123

> I didn't see Rand angry... what did I miss?



Me neither.  I'm not going to bed until I see a YouTube video of this pissed off Rand.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> I think those are projected national delegates -- not an actual delegate count.
> 
> Unless Iowa awards delegates proportionally, with no state convention -- in that case it's an actual national delegate count.


ALL Iowa delegates are completely unbound, and they have not been selected yet. Anything some MSM outlet says about Iowa delegates is just some projected number they pulled out of their ass. It's entirely possible that 100% of Iowa delegates could be for Ron Paul.  The vote tonight was just a straw poll.

----------


## Kords21

> Also, I can't believe that an ACTIVE DUTY soldier just endorsed Ron IN UNIFORM on national tv.  He's going to get court marshaled or something.  That goes against a ton military rules.  I can't believe the Paul campaign let him do that.


Yeah, that's what I thought. He's going to get into some kind of UCMJ trouble for that.

----------


## bluesc

> Also, I can't believe that an ACTIVE DUTY soldier just endorsed Ron IN UNIFORM on national tv.  He's going to get court marshaled or something.  That goes against a ton military rules.  I can't believe the Paul campaign let him do that.


It's passion.

----------


## NoPants

> We were definitely hurt in soft support due to the attacks in the media, but we've gained hard support.


Yeah, I think there is no denying the attacks were a major factor. The best thing about these attacks, they're being done nationally so each state will get more and more immune to them as the campaign continues. This is far from over. It's going to be a state by state battle. Get read to see history in the making.

----------


## tremendoustie

> I'm going to dream tonight that Perry would endorse RP.  Not gonna happen, I know, but if people hold out hope for Palin then you never know...


He'll probably endorse Newt -- too much bad blood between him and Mitt to see his endorsement going that way.

But yeah, maybe he'll wake up and do the right thing.

----------


## jordie

Wait, is Rick dropping out?!!?

----------


## WD-NY

> I'm probably going to have to condemn the entire thread to hot topics.  No way am I going through the whole thing....


ohhh, don't do that - this thread is a testament to our enthusiasm and energy! Let it remain as a totem to the greatness of our grassroots 

(a few negative comments go hand in hand with a free/open forum - as long as they remain few and far between within the thread)

----------


## tremendoustie

> Yeah, I think there is no denying the attacks were a major factor. The best thing about these attacks, they're being done nationally so each state will get more and more immune to them as the campaign continues. This is far from over. It's going to be a state by state battle. Get read to see history in the making.


Yep, and we just jumped 2% in the national polls today.

----------


## louisiana4liberty

You're correct.  Ron Paul gets 4 delegates versus 6 each for Santorum and Romney.

----------


## eduardo89

> Wait, is Rick dropping out?!!?


The one who just won Iowa?

----------


## falconplayer11

> Wait, is Rick dropping out?!!?


He's "going back to Texas to reassess"

He really got a whooping tonight. I'm sure he'll drop out and support Romney.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

On Drudge: www.drudgereport.com

Paul on third-place finish: 'Nothing to be ashamed of'




> “We have a tremendous opportunity to continue this momentum,”


http://www.politico.com/blogs/burns-...of-109510.html

----------


## isler45

It's probably what he wants. They said earlier he has a third tour coming up in the middle east.

----------


## wstrucke

> Wait, is Rick dropping out?!!?


He just announced he is going home to Texas to re-asses his campaign.  Guarantee he'll drop in the polls this week then he'll be hanging out with Cain.

----------


## jordie

> He'll probably endorse Newt -- too much bad blood between him and Mitt to see his endorsement going that way.
> 
> But yeah, maybe he'll wake up and do the right thing.


I dono, Rick definitely has some love for Dr. Paul. He read up on the Fed BECAUSE of Ron Paul. And it'd make sense for him to endorse a fellow Texan (it's not like he'd go for a VP position, he's just too macho for that).

----------


## lakerssuck92

Rick Perry needs to endorse Dr. Paul!

----------


## AlexG

Hey, Ron can still win Story thats good news

----------


## sailingaway

> SAD...
> 
> 
> But I have to say... I have never seen a US Senator as Angry and Pissed-Off like Rand Paul this evening.
> 
> 
> I just can't see how the hell we lose almost 10,000 votes projected for us.
> 
> AN incredible state of TV viewers


It was the timing of the smears and the manufactured surge of an unvetted candidate. They have one unvetted candidate left to go and will try to use him in New Hampshire, but Ron having done well in Iowa will likely give him some of Gingrich's NH strength.  Some will go to Santorum but he is at 4% there, and isn't going to be a real factor.  HUNTSMAN is who they will try to pump.

We can leave Gingrich/Perry to knock off Santorum

The fact is, there are only so many trumps to play and a large percent have already been played now.  It is as if they ran through their aces right away.

----------


## flaversaver

Looks like Perry and Bachman will drop or so it sounds. I think that bodes well for us so Ron's message doesn't get drowned out during the next debate.

----------


## McDermit

> ohhh, don't do that - this thread is a testament to our enthusiasm and energy! Let it remain as a totem to the greatness of our grassroots 
> 
> (a few negative comments go hand in hand with a free/open forum - as long as they remain few and far between within the thread)


 we can just flag anything that's over the top hateful/crazy/stupid. No biggie, lol.

----------


## tremendoustie

> He's "going back to Texas to reassess"
> 
> He really got a whooping tonight. I'm sure he'll drop out and support Romney.


No way -- they fought like cats and dogs. Newt's more likely, IMO.

----------


## dustinp

> Also, I can't believe that an ACTIVE DUTY soldier just endorsed Ron IN UNIFORM on national tv. He's going to get court marshaled or something. That goes against a ton military rules. I can't believe the Paul campaign let him do that.


When RP called him up on stage, and as he was speaking, i couldnt help but remember the email that went out to us saying we aren't allowed to be in uniform for ANYTHING like that......i feel for him, he is going to face some sh!t tomorrow when he goes to work.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> I think when the real story on Santorum is told, there are going to be a lot of embarrassed people in Iowa. They probably won't admit they voted for him once they really know him. Iowa claims they do all this research on candidates, but there's not doubt here, Santorum got the "CNN told me he's a good guy" vote and people didn't do their homework. That's combined with the millions spent by the church groups on his behalf the last couple weeks.


I know and many here know Iowans don;t do the research... C-SPAN covered Iowa for a week interviewing people and they didn't have a clue about the candidates. Interviews in Diners, people saying Santorum the most conservative and never voted for tax increases. etc etc etc...

NICE GUYS FINISH LAST... you take the gloves off and play every trick... this is cut throat politics.

----------


## NoPants

We just experienced the high point of the "Santorum Surge", now we get to watch the "Santorum Slide". He's got nowhere to go but down.

----------


## TruckinMike

*"Those who expect to reap the blessings of freedom must, like men, undergo the fatigue of supporting it."

--Thomas Paine: The American Crisis, No. 4,1777* 
To all of those that have lost hope. Our founders didn't, they had their homes burned and their crops destroyed, but they still persevered. They continued the fight for eight long and bloody years. They waged war with frozen bloody feet fighting for freedom, fighting for your freedoms. --- Remember that when you've lost hope and are feeling sorry for yourself.

----------


## kro

I believe that people are talking about Rand's reaction from the speech that Ron gave a little while ago (it was on cnn.com). Rand had a look on his face that said, "game on bitches!!!".

----------


## american empire

Btw I think the campaign was right.. Gingrich is the man to beat. He is the candidate for the neocons and anti Romney. Santorum...well he is what the dictionary says about him.

----------


## tremendoustie

> Looks like Perry and Bachman will drop or so it sounds. I think that bodes well for us so Ron's message doesn't get drowned out during the next debate.


Yep, Ron's becoming the anti-romney vote. 

Newt's got too much baggage to stay afloat, and Santorum doesn't have wide enough appeal.

After Ron pulls second in NH, with Newt a distant third, and Santorum nowhere on the map, you tell me -- who's the anti-romney?

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Delegates:
> 
> Romney 14
> Santorum 4
> Paul 3
> Perry 3
> Gingrich 1
> 
> WTF?  How'd Romney get so many? He's losing to Santorum.  And we have double the vote of Perry.  How'd he get the same as us?
> ...


I don't see those numbers anywhere?

----------


## Dr.3D

> we can just flag anything that's over the top hateful/crazy/stupid. No biggie, lol.


Yeah, like those collectivist posts about us old geezers.

----------


## sailingaway

> I dono, Rick definitely has some love for Dr. Paul. He read up on the Fed BECAUSE of Ron Paul. And it'd make sense for him to endorse a fellow Texan (it's not like he'd go for a VP position, he's just too macho for that).


No, they have years of opposing eachother.  Ron was good to him when he was down and I think he appreciates that in human terms, but Ron as much as anyone killed his 'Texas Toll Road' boondoggle.  Their backers aren't going to mesh and Perry will either hold off endorsing to see what his advantage turns out to be, or endorse someone his backers like better.

----------


## McDermit

> It was the timing of the smears and the manufactured surge of an unvetted candidate. They have one unvetted candidate left to go and will try to use him in New Hampshire, but Ron having done well in Iowa will likely give him some of Gingrich's NH strength.  Some will go to Santorum but he is at 4% there, and isn't going to be a real factor.  HUNTSMAN is who they will try to pump.
> 
> We can leave Gingrich/Perry to knock off Santorum
> 
> The fact is, there are only so many trumps to play and a large percent have already been played now.  It is as if they ran through their aces right away.


Yep, fully expecting a Hunstman surge in the days before NH. 

Santorum won't get a significant bump in NH. Fingers crossed, Newt will plummet.

----------


## tremendoustie

> I don't see those numbers anywhere?


They're not anywhere -- must have been a glitch or something. It's 6-6-4, but even that's just an estimate. The real delegates won't be determined until the state convention.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Yep, Ron's becoming the anti-romney vote. 
> 
> Newt's got too much baggage to stay afloat, and Santorum doesn't have wide enough appeal.
> 
> After Ron pulls second in NH, with Newt a distant third, and Santorum nowhere on the map, you tell me -- who's the anti-romney?


+rep

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> It was the timing of the smears and the manufactured surge of an unvetted candidate. They have one unvetted candidate left to go and will try to use him in New Hampshire, but Ron having done well in Iowa will likely give him some of Gingrich's NH strength.  Some will go to Santorum but he is at 4% there, and isn't going to be a real factor.  HUNTSMAN is who they will try to pump.
> 
> We can leave Gingrich/Perry to knock off Santorum
> 
> The fact is, there are only so many trumps to play and a large percent have already been played now.  It is as if they ran through their aces right away.


I hope so... this is politics, I say, Gloves off, time to get ruthless with these bastards.

----------


## JakeH

Well this is rather interesting.... http://www.businessinsider.com/ron-p...paign=politics

----------


## Deborah K

> Maybe Rand will now be much more involved in campaigning and not so nice to people like Hannity. The MSM may have just awoken a sleeping giant.


This.

I'm pissed.  There is no way in hell this system is not rigged.

----------


## McDermit

Newt's being criticized on CNN for attacking Ron Paul in his concession speech. Wooooo, lol.

----------


## sailingaway

> Yep, Ron's becoming the anti-romney vote. 
> 
> Newt's got too much baggage to stay afloat, and Santorum doesn't have wide enough appeal.
> 
> After Ron pulls second in NH, with Newt a distant third, and Santorum nowhere on the map, you tell me -- who's the anti-romney?


If Perry pulls out, Gingrich may win South Carolina.  In which case three different people would have won the first three states. And if Santorum doesn't win SC I don't see him going further.  We will have to see what happens in national polls after this.  Florida isn't Ron's strong suit if Gingrich wins SC, but it had half its delegates cut I think for going early and those might go to Romney (mind you if that becomes the margin of a win, I'm sure the GOP will give the cut ones back.) It is just a long slog now.

----------


## Carson

I'm not seeing any real numbers anywhere. Maybe it is too soon...or to late.

----------


## chuckp123

FYI.  Ron Paul got 250% more votes in Iowa than he did in 2008.  Also, John McCain took 4th in Iowa in 2008.

----------


## blazeKing

Behind the scenes at CNN and Fox there's probably high fives and "hehehehehe we got him hehehehehehe"

----------


## jordie

> Well this is rather interesting.... http://www.businessinsider.com/ron-p...paign=politics


You just made me smile.

----------


## Drivingrain

> crystal-worshipping yoga-doing hippies university.
> http://www.mum.edu/index.html
> 
> Love em.


and they are Jefferson County's "newest city"; yup they are advertised as such on Jeff Cty's website.  Here's the city's site:
http://www.maharishivediccity-iowa.gov/

----------


## Chieppa1

It is still possible that Ron Paul could send more Iowa delegates to Florida than Santorum and Romney in June to the GOP convention.

----------


## Defining Obscene

Why are people assuming Perry will endorse Paul? Just because he talked about the FED a couple times? Remember when Perry said his ideal VP would be a mix of Herman Cain and Newt Gingrich?

----------


## thehungarian

via @pppolls: 2nd choice of Perry voters on our last national poll: Bachmann 39, Gingrich 17, Romney 11

----------


## White Bear Lake

> Btw I think the campaign was right.. Gingrich is the man to beat. He is the candidate for the neocons and anti Romney. Santorum...well he is what the dictionary says about him.


You're right.  Santorum is going nowhere.  We need to get second in NH and then go after Gingrich hard.  He's still the one to beat I feel.  We can still do this.

----------


## pacu44

> Well this is rather interesting.... http://www.businessinsider.com/ron-p...paign=politics


This is interesting... 

Doug Wead, what is the plan now? NH win? is that at all possible?

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Well this is rather interesting.... http://www.businessinsider.com/ron-p...paign=politics


That's the real story here. Everybody needs to spread it!
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...retly-Won-Iowa

----------


## socal

The percentages round, and currently it's 24.7% S, 24.67% R, 21.4% P, so it could easily end up being 24, 24, 22.

----------


## parocks

> we need the campaign to quit saying 'I'll cut a trillion WITHOUT saying 'without cutting senior entitlements or veterans benefits'.  They are MISSING his biggest sell with that age group.


we don't need to sell to the kids.  you need to get them to the polls.  they aren't paying close attention to the message.  they know that ron paul doesn't suck.  the other ones suck.  the most hardcore fans can talk the issues.  these are 17-29 year olds.

I would be very surprised if this race didn't get closer.

We had 500 people there for 10 days or so.  Every volunteer gets one new voter a day.  That should be 500 votes x 10 = 5000 votes.  We have a lot of precincts left.  They're in counties with large cities.  The volunteer has a fistful of cash, and just buys beers for everybody everyday for 10 days.  That could've happened.  Those could be the precincts that are still out.  There is no evidence that happened.

----------


## Dsylexic

as a hindu indian,i am happy my co-religionists at jefferson county chose liberty!..

----------


## tremendoustie

> This is interesting... 
> 
> Doug Wead, what is the plan now? NH win? is that at all possible?


To be honest, I think that'd be a real longshot -- but strong second, taking delegates, is very possible -- and if we're closer to mitt than to newt (or better yet, huntsman), it just solidifies us as the anti-romney vote.

----------


## pauliticalfan

McCain to endorse Romney tomorrow lmao

----------


## boneyard bill

We still don't know how New Hampshirites will react to this. They may not be expecting Paul to do anything in Iowa, and he still might get a bounce from this, especially if Romney finishes second
The Republican nomination has never been in the cards. Getting one-on-one with Romney, however, would have been a huge achievement. Ultimately, Ron Paul couldn't convince Iowans that he was an acceptable "not-Romney" alternative. When Gingrich collapsed, his supporters went to Santorum. Don't blame the media. They didn't take the polls. 

Santorum is going nowhere. His negatives will soon destroy him. Everyone in Washington knows he's a flake. So come South Carolina, Republicans will still be looking for a "not-Romney" alternative. Paul may get a second chance to get one-on-one with Romney. Gingrich and Santorum will skip New Hampshire and concentrate on South Carolina. But now RP will have to worry about Huntsman in New Hampshire where previously he might have hoped to win over Huntsman supporters. 

Remember, however, that nationally Ron Paul has never been looked upon as a contender. Outside of Iowa people haven't been paying much attention. The problem isn't that we lose ground with Iowa. The problem is that we don't gain ground, and we're way behind.

Still, Ron Paul is going to see this through. He will win delegates. He won't win the nomination, but that was never in the cards. He WILL be invited to speak at the GOP convention this year. There WILL be attempts to win his endorsement, and to win over Ron Paul supporters. Ron Paul organizers around the country WILL be recruited by Congressmen seeking re-election. All of these things will come at a price. The only question is just how much the campaign will influence these decisions and that can't actually be answered yet because the campaign is not finished. 

Meanwhile, we shouldn't want Ron Paul to become president. The economy is going to tank again, and probably not before the election. The last thing we need is for Ron Paul to become president and then get blamed for tanking the economy. This country is headed downhill financially, economically, and diplomatically. These campaigns aren't about preventing it. It's too late for that. These campaigns are about who is going to pick up the pieces. We're going to collapse just like the Soviet Union did, and we don't want an authoritarian solution to the problems that arise from it. That is why Ron Paul's movement is still so important.

----------


## afwjam

Ron Paul vs. MSM 2012

----------


## jcarcinogen

What we need to do is educate people on Ron Paul's foreign policy. That is the main thing keeping republicans away.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> We just experienced the high point of the "Santorum Surge", now we get to watch the "Santorum Slide". He's got nowhere to go but down.


Tonight is the crest of the Santorum campaign.  He's now outlived his usefulness to the media.

Santorum will be getting slaughtered in less than a week.

----------


## AdamK

Ron Paul should challenge any of the other candidates to a one on one debate on foreign policy. If they all refuse then he should constantly state that they are afraid of such a debate because all they can do is speak in slogans and are afraid to debate him (possibly mention out of ignorance).

If one of the candidates agrees then Ron Paul should come armed with documents, as well as his knowledge. When debating "why are they coming after us,?" for example, Ron Paul can mention the facts (surveys taken, speeches by Muslim leaders given, CIA conclusions, etc) and after making his point turn over the document(s) (or mention that will do so as soon as the debate ends). Also have additional copies for press and others.

If no one else is interested then surely C-Span would agree to air the debate(s) live.

Ron Paul would crush his opponent. He cannot allow the slogans of his competitor's to stand. He needs to challenge them in detail on foreign policy to show voters who remain ignorant, how suicidal it is to continue our status quo policy. This is really the one issue that is holding him back.

I am sending you this from Europe. Please try and get the attention of Ron Paul and his campaign staff to consider this option.

Thanks

Adam

----------


## White Bear Lake

So we may end up getting the most delegates after all... lol, I'd be down for that.  Congrats to the campaign if that turns out to be true.

----------


## sailingaway

> as a hindu indian,i am happy my co-religionists at jefferson county chose liberty!..


me too!

----------


## Lafayette

HAHA  wow you can't make this $#@! up, McCain will endorse Romney tomorrow.

----------


## Razmear

Story county now a dead heat 1062 Romney 1061 Paul 42/43 reporting

----------


## White Bear Lake

Story county may have just given Romney the win.  Only one precinct left and we're down there by 1 vote.  The votes Romney picked up there on Santorum but him ahead, though.

----------


## jsem

1 county left to count in Story County, 1 vote separating Romney and Paul.

----------


## sailingaway

> We still don't know how New Hampshirites will react to this. They may not be expecting Paul to do anything in Iowa, and he still might get a bounce from this, especially if Romney finishes second
> The Republican nomination has never been in the cards. Getting one-on-one with Romney, however, would have been a huge achievement. Ultimately, Ron Paul couldn't convince Iowans that he was an acceptable "not-Romney" alternative. When Gingrich collapsed, his supporters went to Santorum. Don't blame the media. They didn't take the polls. 
> 
> Santorum is going nowhere. His negatives will soon destroy him. Everyone in Washington knows he's a flake. So come South Carolina, Republicans will still be looking for a "not-Romney" alternative. Paul may get a second chance to get one-on-one with Romney. Gingrich and Santorum will skip New Hampshire and concentrate on South Carolina. But now RP will have to worry about Huntsman in New Hampshire where previously he might have hoped to win over Huntsman supporters. 
> 
> Remember, however, that nationally Ron Paul has never been looked upon as a contender. Outside of Iowa people haven't been paying much attention. The problem isn't that we lose ground with Iowa. The problem is that we don't gain ground, and we're way behind.
> 
> Still, Ron Paul is going to see this through. He will win delegates. He won't win the nomination, but that was never in the cards. He WILL be invited to speak at the GOP convention this year. There WILL be attempts to win his endorsement, and to win over Ron Paul supporters. Ron Paul organizers around the country WILL be recruited by Congressmen seeking re-election. All of these things will come at a price. The only question is just how much the campaign will influence these decisions and that can't actually be answered yet because the campaign is not finished. 
> 
> Meanwhile, we shouldn't want Ron Paul to become president. The economy is going to tank again, and probably not before the election. The last thing we need is for Ron Paul to become president and then get blamed for tanking the economy. This country is headed downhill financially, economically, and diplomatically. These campaigns aren't about preventing it. It's too late for that. These campaigns are about who is going to pick up the pieces. We're going to collapse just like the Soviet Union did, and we don't want an authoritarian solution to the problems that arise from it. That is why Ron Paul's movement is still so important.


Keep your defeatist attitude about the nomination.  We have no idea what is 'in the cards'.

----------


## jordie

Romney back in the lead, Story County just came in. Romney took it by 1 vote over Paul. (Tho there is 1 precinct left, so it *could* flip).

----------


## sailingaway

> 1 county left to count in Story County, 1 vote separating Romney and Paul.


You could have kept that nausea inducing information to yourself until the votes were in !

----------


## roderik

How did we lose Polk county?
How did we tie with Romney in Story county?

Especially the latter is extremely puzzling...

----------


## cavalier973

Tomorrow, when you (if you) listen to Rush "Muttonhead" Limbaugh, Sean "Dunderhead" Hannity, and/or Mark Levin (I can't think of any more insulting name than that), you can chortle in amusement at their antics, knowing that the truth is _Ron Paul actually pulled out a win tonight_.  Ha!

http://campaign2012.washingtonexamin...in-iowa/289986

----------


## Root

I'm pretty new here but, I think we all should be pretty happy tonight.  2 delegates out of 1st place? Hell yeah huge win.

----------


## AlexG

> Story county now a dead heat 1062 Romney 1061 Paul 42/43 reporting


Who says 1 vote dosent count?

----------


## Kimmie

At first I am disappointed.  Now I am pissed.   I can't believe that Rick Santorum came in second or won the caucus.   This guy has no substance in his stance or  position whatsoever.    Something is really fishy.     After watching CSPAN and hearing the opinions of callers, I have come to the belief that there is a lot of misunderstanding of Ron Paul's positions out there.  This is mostly caused by the media's bias and intentional misrepresentation of Ron Paul's views.   We need to continue to educate people.  We need to have a strategy in communicating and clarifying these misrepresentations and misinformation.   Maybe the issues should be broken down in simpler details instead of the generalizations.   Or we have to understand the fears that people have by walking in their shoes.  Perhaps then we can address their concerns regarding Ron Paul's positions.    We have to do something in this respect in order to win new supporters.

----------


## amabala

McCain said he is going to endorse Romney in NH.

----------


## sailingaway

> How did we lose Polk county?
> How did we tie with Romney in Story county?
> 
> Especially the latter is extremely puzzling...


there was a video on Briebart TV you might want to watch about how determined the party was that Ron not take this and the various tools of persuasion they had.  At caucuses you can horsetrade, and those whose candidates weren't doing well had little incentive to refrain from it.

----------


## Noob

How is the delegate nominated doing?

----------


## sailingaway

> McCain said he is going to endorse Romney in NH.


Romney already has his voters.  Who do we think would have them, otherwise?

----------


## roderik

> there was a video on Briebart TV you might want to watch about how determined the party was that Ron not take this and the various tools of persuasion they had.


I'm aware of that video. And i'm not trying to allude to vote fraud here, it just shocks me that we wouldn't win Story.
Look at what happened in the straw poll - we practically had this county in the sack. What the hell happened?

----------


## Kords21

For a guy who hates gay people, Santorum sure is rocking that pink tie

----------


## Tod

> we need the campaign to quit saying 'I'll cut a trillion WITHOUT saying 'without cutting senior entitlements or veterans benefits'.  They are MISSING his biggest sell with that age group.


"I'll cut a trillion dollars to save senior entitlements like Social Security, protect Veteran's benefits, and to reduce our horrendous national debt"

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> For a guy who hates gay people, Santorum sure is rocking that pink tie


It's salmon!

----------


## sailingaway

> How is the delegate nominated doing?



Romney 6

Santorum 6

Paul 4

Gingrich 1

Perry 1

but it is an estimate.  You have to wait to the state convention to see who really gets what.  That is why you want your folks to stay behind and be elected as delegates.  In the end, for example, if Perry and Santorum drop out, there are real human beings who will be voting.  You want them to be your human beings.

----------


## ronpaulitician

Hold the voter fraud accusations until there's at least some evidence of voter fraud.

----------


## dustinp

> For a guy who hates gay people, Santorum sure is rocking that pink tie


frothy's tie is red, not pink.

----------


## Carson

At first I was like all stupid and wondering why if there is a list of people running for a party why the party doesn't post the list of candidates and how many votes they've received? Then I remembered this isn't the first time I put up with this bull$#@!.

Now I know *I'm the fool* that still has anything to do with people and a party that does me this way.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

> McCain said he is going to endorse Romney in NH.


 the blind leading the blind. make bob dole the vice president and we can enter them in the guiness book of world records for most inconsequential and boring candidates to ever get a vote.

----------


## Kords21

> frothy's tie is red, not pink.


Looks pink on my monitor

----------


## pauliticalfan

We're up to 21.5, so round up to 22%.

----------


## eduardo89

I need a hug. We can still win this though! I know we can. 

In Paul I trust.

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

hmm RP has 21.5 now but it's not rounded to 22% on cnn, but Santorum's 24.5 is rounded to 25

----------


## maxoutco

Guy's, I think the Paul Campaign needs to release a commercial stating how he will save social security and medicare and address it to the older crowd. We need to sway this older vote. It kills us, and we have the solution to it. I wish they would have done this in Iowa, but we still can do this in NH and SC.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> there was a video on Briebart TV you might want to watch about how determined the party was that Ron not take this and the various tools of persuasion they had.  At caucuses you can horsetrade, and those whose candidates weren't doing well had little incentive to refrain from it.


Link?

----------


## sailingaway

> I'm aware of that video. And i'm not trying to allude to vote fraud here, it just shocks me that we wouldn't win Story.
> Look at what happened in the straw poll - we practically had this county in the sack. What the hell happened?


A bunch of those with Bachmann then followed the media wherever it went and ended up with Santorum, like flotsom on a river.

----------


## jordie

> Who says 1 vote dosent count?


Was about to say this! I bet you there is someone going home to a friend who decided not to go who could have.

----------


## dustinp

> Looks pink on my monitor


 its red on the tv

----------


## sailingaway

> Link?


It is probably in hot topic.  ask tomorrow, I don't want to search for it right now.

----------


## rnestam

Santorum = Boooooorrring

----------


## sailingaway

> Guy's, I think the Paul Campaign needs to release a commercial stating how he will save social security and medicare and address it to the older crowd. We need to sway this older vote. It kills us, and we have the solution to it. I wish they would have done this in Iowa, but we still can do this in NH and SC.


I was literally pissed when I saw their so called 'closing argument' didn't throw in those 10 extra words.  They could VOICEDUB it.

----------


## Defining Obscene

Still waiting for W. to come out and endorse Romney.

----------


## botounami

> I was literally pissed when I saw their so called 'closing argument' didn't throw in those 10 extra words.  They could VOICEDUB it.


Literally pissed? I'm afraid of what that means...

----------


## Kords21

I hope santorum has enjoyed his 15 minutes. I don't see how he possibly has this kind of success going forward, he doesn't have a year to live in other states like he did in Iowa. The Paul campaign going forward needs to be "Game on".

----------


## AdamK

Ron Paul should challenge any of the other candidates to a one on one debate on foreign policy. If they all refuse then he should constantly state that they are afraid of such a debate because all they can do is speak in slogans and are afraid to debate him (possibly mention out of ignorance).

If one of the candidates agrees then Ron Paul should come armed with documents, as well as his knowledge. When debating "why are they coming after us,?" for example, Ron Paul can mention the facts (surveys taken, speeches by Muslim leaders given, CIA conclusions, etc) and after making his point turn over the document(s) (or mention that will do so as soon as the debate ends). Also have additional copies for press and others.

If no one else is interested then surely C-Span would agree to air the debate(s) live.

Ron Paul would crush his opponent. He cannot allow the slogans of his competitor's to stand. He needs to challenge them in detail on foreign policy to show voters who remain ignorant, how suicidal it is to continue our status quo policy. This is really the one issue that is holding him back.

I am sending you this from Europe. Please try and get the attention of Ron Paul and his campaign staff to consider this option.

Thanks

Adam

----------


## Deborah K

> Well this is rather interesting.... http://www.businessinsider.com/ron-p...paign=politics


This actually gives me some hope. For now.  +rep

----------


## dawnbt

There's only 1 vote separating Ron and Mitt in Storey!!  http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## jkob

I'm so P.O.'d right now

----------


## dustinp

who is the douche next to frothy on cnn with the annoying laugh?

----------


## PreDeadMan

uhm... so ARE ALL the votes counted yet? is it possible ron paul can move up a notch or what's the deal? someone fill me in

----------


## louisiana4liberty

Will Santorum ever stop telling us what our families should be like?  That guy is one self-righteous sob.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

we need bachman and perry to drop out soon and force people to the realization that paul is the only viable counter to romney. i wouldnt spend a dime attacking romney yet. destroy santorum first and keep the heel of the boot on gingrich's neck

----------


## NoPants

> I hope santorum has enjoyed his 15 minutes. I don't see how he possibly has this kind of success going forward, he doesn't have a year to live in other states like he did in Iowa. The Paul campaign going forward needs to be "Game on".


You just saw the high point of Santorum's career. He'll have his own show in CNN or Faux next year right behind Huckabee's time slot. Seriously, this guy has nowhere to go but down. Time to watch the "Santorum Slide" over the next 2 states and then we won't be hearing from him again.

----------


## dustinp

good job frothy, you made your wife cry.....$#@!

----------


## centure7

With nearly all votes counted, there is 0% chance Paul will bump up. However, Romney vs. Santorum will not know until the last 50 or so votes are counted because they are only a handful of votes apart... something like 10 votes difference. We want Romney to be first place!
http://graphics.latimes.com/2012-ele...ults-map-iowa/

----------


## lx43

[QUOTE]


> I was literally pissed when I saw their so called 'closing argument' didn't throw in those 10 extra words.  They could VOICEDUB it.[/QUOTE


I got all of my grandparents who are own it because I told them RP wants to let the young people opt out, but at the sametime cut spending overseas to pay seniors.   They are perfectly acceptable with this comprise.

----------


## jordie

> uhm... so ARE ALL the votes counted yet? is it possible ron paul can move up a notch or what's the deal? someone fill me in


I think it's possible we can notch up to 22% (through rounding). Story County is at a margin of 1 vote, so we can still flip it from Romney.

----------


## EndTheECB

Friends, this is not the END. Perry and Bachmann is out. Ron Paul is second in New Hampshire with no formidable contender among the Neocon-loonies to challenge Romney. This is your chance - if Paul wins or ties in NH he'll be the Anti-Romney candidate by South Carolina. Keep fighting. There has never been a more perfect time for a more perfect candidate. 

God bless Ron Paul and the United States of America.

----------


## centure7

Wait no on second thought I want Santorum first so people can understand how retarded they are once they see who they just voted for.

----------


## Gravik

Still made me sad that Romney won Story county.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Real Mitt looks EXACTLY like our Fake Mitt lmao

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## socal

> we need the campaign to quit saying 'I'll cut a trillion WITHOUT saying 'without cutting senior entitlements or veterans benefits'.  They are MISSING his biggest sell with that age group.


And they need to explain how if things stay the way they are, their current entitlements are at risk.

----------


## crhoades

> Still made me sad that Romney won Story county.


don't give up yet.  Romney only has 1 vote lead and 1 precinct hasn't reported yet.  Could go to Paul.

----------


## jersdream

> Still made me sad that Romney won Story county.


Still one more precinct in Story....Romney up by one vote.

----------


## ronpaulitician

Okay, on my way home from work I had the occasional moment of despair, and the need for a shoulder to cry on.

Then I thought of all the people around the world who have it much, much worse than this every single second of their life. The children starving to death. The people literally having to sacrifice their lives to get a sliver of liberty back in their lives. 

We came within a few thousand votes of the first true victory for liberty in centuries. 
We did so in spite of a party that doesn't want us, a media that doesn't like us, and a people that doesn't understand us.

A quick sip of water, and I'm ready for round 2. This is going to be fun.

----------


## AmericasLastHope

HOT: "Error" on Poll Results Put Santorum Ahead of Ron Paul

http://www.economicpolicyjournal.com...medium=twitter

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

that prick Vander-Plaats in the background... motherfuckin grin on his face.

----------


## jordie

> Still made me sad that Romney won Story county.


Story isn't 100% yet. There is 1 precinct left. Difference is 1 vote atm between Paul and Romney.

----------


## AlexG

> Still one more precinct in Story....Romney up by one vote.


I'm really hoping we pull off Story, that would be the cherry on top

----------


## jordie

Mitt isn't speaking very well at the moment. Santorum gave a better speech. (And of course Ron Paul gave the best  )

----------


## pauliticalfan

Why does one of Romney's sons look Hispanic?

----------


## skilt

> Romney mentions Paul had a great night in his speech. Thx Mitt


The Ass Clown thinks he can recruit our votes by playing nice.   Not Gonna Happen.  What a Chach.  Obama will slaughter him if we don't get the nomination.

----------


## JK/SEA

> You just saw the high point of Santorum's career. He'll have his own show in CNN or Faux next year right behind Huckabee's time slot. Seriously, this guy has nowhere to go but down. Time to watch the "Santorum Slide" over the next 2 states and then we won't be hearing from him again.


Agreed.

Iowa's over. We got a strong 3rd. We are making extremely good progress if you look at where we were last time. We have a debate i think saturday, and NH is next week. No time to piss and moan, and besides, who do you guys think will drop out next?

The R3VOLUTION continues.....

----------


## rnestam

Almost 1am...RP was smart to speak early, bet he reached 3 or 4 times more viewers for his entire speech than Romney is right now.

----------


## tremendoustie

> The Ass Clown thinks he can recruit our votes by playing nice.   Not Gonna Happen.  What a Chach.  Obama will slaughter him if we don't get the nomination.


Hey, I'm not voting for him, but I'm glad he was nice.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

> Why does one of Romney's sons look Hispanic?


 he probably bought a hispanic kid to appeal to the hispanic vote

----------


## down-under

> Romney mentions Paul had a great night in his speech. Thx Mitt


He is pretty smart compared to the rest. He knows that the end of the day he will need RP supporters to beat Obama if he becomes the nominee

----------


## AlexG

> Why does one of Romney's sons look Hispanic?


Because Mitt's wife is a very good looking woman and they needed someone to maintain their orchard

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> You tell em.


  exceptions don't make the rule, if the old people in Iowa would stop worshipping Fox News and stop believing every negative thing Fox says about Ron Paul we would have won tonight.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> "I'll cut a trillion dollars to save senior entitlements like Social Security, protect Veteran's benefits, and to reduce our horrendous national debt"


No. The point isn't to save the welfare state. It should go more like:

"I'll cut a trillion dollars without cutting benefits for seniors or veteran's benefits".

----------


## pauliticalfan

What a creepy speech by Romney.

Someone holds up a beer to the non-drinker.

----------


## Kords21

What if Romney and Santorum tie?

----------


## Kords21

> What a creepy speech by Romney.
> 
> Someone holds up a beer to the non-drinker.


I thought it was pretty strange too.

----------


## Dsylexic

> No. The point isn't to save the welfare state. It should go more like:
> 
> "I'll cut a trillion dollars without cutting benefits for seniors or veteran's benefits".


disagree.the point to be emphasized is thst if paul's overseas cuts arent in place,the other candidates will one day have to cut seniors welfare.paul would save them from being thrown into the streets.

----------


## dbill27

Well, whatever...
Time to tighten our belts and dig in deeper. There's a lot we'll learn from this in the next few days about what we could have done better. I'm not going anywhere.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

I saw the figure several weeks ago: The average Fox News viewer is 65 years old, that's why the old people in Iowa didn't vote for Ron Paul because Fox doesn't like him.

----------


## cdc482

santorum won.

----------


## kombayn

Why this is disappointing, I wouldn't hang my head low. Even Paul himself said it would shock him if he won this just helps the movement. Everyone needs to focus on getting as many delegates as they can at the GOP convention. I personally think we're going to get a Mitt Romney/Rick Santorum 2012 ticket for the GOP which is shameful but I think that's what we'll get. What people should focus on is getting Rand Paul the GOP Nomination for Governor of Kentucky in 2015 which would set him up nicely for 2016 presidential run. He'll been in the Senate for 4 to 5 years and then a year of governorship under his belt would help the movement a lot. I'm 99.9% sure Ron Paul will not seek the Libertarian Nomination and the LP should go with a Gary Johnson/Jesse Ventura 2012 ticket for protest voters as you would have two popular and quality governors running on the LP ticket with real libertarian ideals. Just fight the good fight and earn those GOP delegates like we did in 2008, your voice can still be heard and the Tea Party voice is still strong in the GOP.

----------


## cdc482

$#@! him. good night.

I'll stand with Ron Paul until the end.

----------


## Defining Obscene

> Why does one of Romney's sons look Hispanic?


Because Mitt hired illegals once...

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Deborah K

Have the exit polls been posted yet?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> No. The point isn't to save the welfare state. It should go more like:
> 
> "I'll cut a trillion dollars without cutting benefits for seniors or veteran's benefits".


You know that and I know that, but it doesn't matter.  The outcome between what he said and what you said is the same, except his wins more senior votes, which is what we need to win the election.  I'm fine with claiming that every penny we cut was specifically for the purpose of saving Socialism Security.  The people who need to be educated already know better.  We are done educating until December 2012, now is the time to build coalitions.  Opening the seniors will mean we win.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> santorum won.


This is way better for us than a mittens win.

----------


## crhoades

We took Story county!!!

----------


## Razmear

Ron won Story County!

----------


## jordie

STORY GOES TO PAUL!!!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

We took Story County!

----------


## Ranger29860

> This is way better for us than a mittens win.


EXACTLY Santorum is a one off joke. he will be vetted this next week and plummet. They may prop up Huntsman for NH but after that he will be done to. That just leaves Paul,Gingrich and Romney moving forward. And with Gingrich pretty much on a rampage to collapse his campaign this will end up being Paul and Romney for super tuesday.

----------


## crhoades

I can go to bed now.

----------


## Sola_Fide

oh yeah!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IJw9jid5Yk

----------


## AGRP

One thing is for _certain_: The GOP will _knowingly_ elect Barack Obama if they do not select Ron Paul.

----------


## specsaregood

> We took Story County!


Paul won way more counties than Romney too.

----------


## White Bear Lake

For what it's worth, we just WON Story County.

----------


## lx43

> This is way better for us than a mittens win.


I agree with you there.

----------


## king_nothing_

We ended up with 21.44%.  0.06% from being rounded up to 22%.  :/

----------


## Deborah K

> EXACTLY Santorum is a one off joke. he will be vetted this next week and plummet. They may prop up Huntsman for NH but after that he will be done to. That just leaves Paul,Gingrich and Romney moving forward. And with Gingrich pretty much on a rampage to collapse his campaign this will end up being Paul and Romney for super tuesday.


This works for me.

----------


## crhoades

http://www.politico.com/blogs/burns-...of-109510.html

"Paul's son, Sen. Rand Paul, was visible in the background during the entire speech, looking less than thrilled."

Video is in the article.

----------


## NoPants

> We ended up with 21.44%.  0.06% from being rounded up to 22%.  :/


Have to admit, I would have really liked to see a 24%-24%-22% result. Would have looked a lot closer.

----------


## pauliticalfan

We won Story, all right!

----------


## kill the banks

thx story

----------


## ultimaonliner

> We took Story County!



!!!

How many votes?

----------


## ronpaulitician

> One thing is for _certain_: The GOP will _knowingly_ elect Barack Obama if they do not select Ron Paul.


No. They will unknowingly elect Ron Paul if they do not select Ron Paul.

----------


## jordie

We won more counties than Romney  (Not that it actually matters...)

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Only 2% of the voters tonight were Democrats. There wasn't the big crossover we were looking for.

----------


## Return2Sanity

I think the Iowa outcome is a very ideal result for Ron, actually. If he had won Iowa, everybody would immediately attack him, so he would have spent the next couple of weeks just defending himself and talking about stupid newsletters and such. But now Santorum will take all the heat, and Ron can focus on getting out his message. Running just a little bit below the MSM radar, but still picking up enough support to be seen as a serious candidate will work very much to Ron's advantage.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> !!!
> 
> How many votes?


1074 p vs 1067 r vs 816 s

----------


## ultimaonliner

> 1074 p vs 1067 r vs 816 s


Awesome that the last precinct voted 13-5 for RP!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I think the Iowa outcome is a very ideal result for Ron, actually. If he had won Iowa, everybody would immediately attack him, so he would have spent the next couple of weeks just defending himself and talking about stupid newsletters and such. But now Santorum will take all the heat, and Ron can focus on getting out his message. Running just a little bit below the MSM radar, but still picking up enough support to be seen as a serious candidate will work very much to Ron's advantage.


Hey, I just said this exact thing in a +rep notice.  I agree 100% I just didn't want to look like I was trying to shine a turd.  We may well be better off for the nom now than had we won.  I completely believe that, only reason I didn't already say it is because I didn't want to look like I was trying to make something out of nothing lol

----------


## parocks

> exceptions don't make the rule, if the old people in Iowa would stop worshipping Fox News and stop believing every negative thing Fox says about Ron Paul we would have won tonight.


Or, we just didn't get enough votes.

----------


## ultimaonliner

It's amazing that CNN is treating Gingrich as if he were the third place winner.  They're looking at this as a Romney, Santorum, and Gingrich race.  They've even mentioned how Huntsman has a chance, now.

EDIT: nm, not surprising at all...

----------


## cajuncocoa

Just remember what we read here last week:  Santorum came from _behind_.  On that note, I'll say goodnight...on to NH!

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> Or, we just didn't get enough votes.


    Who people pick to vote for doesn't just fall out of the sky.

----------


## Razmear

Only 2 precints still out statewide, Clinton and Keokuk (SE on map)
http://iowacaucus.com/results/
Keokuk still in reach to turn green. Down by 12 to Frothy.

----------


## gworrel

At least Michigan won the Sugar Bowl. Go Blue! This is just the first game in Ron's season. He played a tough match. The officials were corrupt.  All the calls went against Ron.  The announcers were openly rooting for the other teams. Still we were a measly safety away from a win.  Ron is a shoo-in for a winning season and will be headed for the championship. Go Ron! For the win! We're number 1!

----------


## hb6102

2 counties left with uncounted precincts, Keokuk & Clinton

----------


## pacu44

http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P12/IA-R

----------


## pacu44

> At least Michigan won the Sugar Bowl. Go Blue! This is just the first game in Ron's season. He played a tough match. The officials were corrupt.  All the calls went against Ron.  The announcers were openly rooting for the other teams. Still we were a measly safety away from a win.  Ron is a shoo-in for a winning season and will be headed for the championship. Go Ron! For the win! We're number 1!


Tied Frothy and plastic boy with 6 delegates 

http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P12/IA-R

----------


## pauliticalfan

Bashing Ron Paul on CNN,

"He won't be the nominee. His foreign policy isn't mainstream for the Republican Party or even the Democratic Party!"

No $#@!!

----------


## NoPants

It looks like we are at 21.46% now, just 0.04% out of rounding up to 22%

If anyone reports the results to the first decimal, which considering how freaking close it is they really should... It would be *24.5%-24.5%-21.5%* as things stand with 99.9% reporting.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> It's amazing that CNN is treating Gingrich as if he were the third place winner.  They're looking at this as a Romney, Santorum, and Gingrich race.  They've even mentioned how Huntsman has a chance, now.
> 
> EDIT: nm, not surprising at all...


Seriously tho, Mittens and Santorum are about to beat each other to a pulp, and Grinch is going nowhere.  We are in the perfect spot to focus on message, message, message.  And we have the winning message.

----------


## Razmear

> http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P12/IA-R


Nice, so we each get 6 delegates for being in the top 3.

----------


## AlexG

Can we still win Keokuk?

----------


## TNforPaul45

> Seriously tho, Mittens and Santorum are about to beat each other to a pulp, and Grinch is going nowhere.  We are in the perfect spot to focus on message, message, message.  And we have the winning message.


I think this is really the message of the night. Let the two big boys slug each other out, get all dirtied up and nasty. Paul will just quietly sit back and smile as always.

Also, Romney has no support in the south and Santorum has no broad support anywhere, nor an organization. Paul is not out of this fight by any means.

Everyone, hold tight!

----------


## Razmear

http://www.businessinsider.com/ron-p...trategy-201201

----------


## Dsylexic

so we get 6 or 4 delegates?which is correct?

----------


## NoPants

> Tied Frothy and plastic boy with 6 delegates 
> 
> http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P12/IA-R


*Sweet sweetness!*

----------


## Razmear

> Can we still win Keokuk?


The map went down at: http://iowacaucus.com/results/  for me. 
We were down by 12, so it's still possible.

----------


## gworrel

> Nice, so we each get 6 delegates for being in the top 3.


So it's a tie.  We'll take it.  When you consider the negative comments about Ron in the media outnumbered positive by at least 10 to 1, it is an amazing finish.  When you can tie the establishment candidates with all of conservative radio and TV against you, it says the message is incredibly strong. If the msm were even just fair, we would have won by 10 points.

----------


## socal

> hmm RP has 21.5 now but it's not rounded to 22% on cnn, but Santorum's 24.5 is rounded to 25


It may be because Roemer's votes aren't showing.

----------


## NoPants

Oh my... I'm not sure how I didn't ever realize this before, it just never clicked in my mind. His name is _Richard "Rick" J. Santorum_. So that means his name is "*Dick Santorum*". The definition of "*Santorum*" and that name, well that's just to funny.

----------


## parocks

> Hey, I just said this exact thing in a +rep notice.  I agree 100% I just didn't want to look like I was trying to shine a turd.  We may well be better off for the nom now than had we won.  I completely believe that, only reason I didn't already say it is because I didn't want to look like I was trying to make something out of nothing lol


I think I mostly agree.   It's not something that worries me, but I think I would've preferred a win, just because that's what we're working to do.  If we could learn what we did wrong and what we did right, and try something new, if everything could be firing on all cylinders, we could've done better.  

Are we ever going to find anything out about what happened?  We did finally end up winning Story county (Iowa State).  These maps don't tell much of a story that makes any sense to me.  If college students are dissipated, you might not be able to see them on a map.  Will there be a precinct by precinct map?  

Is there any information at all about anything that we can think about?

Gingrich's worst South Carolina poll has him at 31%
Santorum's best South Carolina poll has him at 4%

If Gingrich was in Santorum's spot in Iowa, I doubt Gingrich would lose too many votes based on that performance.
But Gingrich was about half of Santorum in Iowa.  Gingrich certainly will lose votes to Santorum.  If a poll of South Carolina was taken on Monday, it would've shown him below 31%, and his numbers will continue to fall.  Many of his supporters will feel he is no longer a viable candidate.  Santorum and Gingrich and everybody not named Paul or Romney will seem like regional candidates after New Hampshire.   Hopefully in this process, Paul picks up some votes in South Carolina.  He's ahead of Santorum and behind Romney and Gingrich.  We'll have to start beating Romney somewhere.  But you could have a near 4 way tie - Romney, Paul, Gingrich, Santorum - in South Carolina.

----------


## Danke

Who is this other guy, he got like 117 votes.  Who he make a good VP?

----------


## NoPants

> hmm RP has 21.5 now but it's not rounded to 22% on cnn, but Santorum's 24.5 is rounded to 25


Those aren't exact. Right now it's at, 24.54% - 24.53% - 21.46%, with like 99.9% reporting.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Those aren't exact. Right now it's at, 24.54% - 24.53% - 21.46%, with like 99.9% reporting.


So, third place with over 21% of the vote; and not a distant third place either, but about 3% behind the leader.

We would have killed for that in January 2008.

----------


## parocks

> Who people pick to vote for doesn't just fall out of the sky.


People vote.  Not enough people who like Ron Paul voted.  Ron Paul got 26K votes.  There are 3 Million people in Iowa.  We got the votes of 1% of the people.  If we got the votes of 2% of the people, we would have won.  There are more Iowa Hawkeyes than votes we got.  There are more Iowa State Cyclones than votes we got.

By the way, for those of you who are looking for "fraud"
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...a-caucus-jan-3 - palo alto - fox

Why do we now have 53 votes in Palo Alto, when we had 72?

----------


## NoPants

I think Bachmann's self destruction is even more amazing than the "Santorum Slush". She won the straw pole then as soon as she tried to attack Ron Paul on foreign policy she started to sink like a rock. The same thing happened to Rudy in 2008 when he challenged the Doctor on 9/11 and foreign policy. Looks like Romney learned something from all that because he never confronts Ron Paul on that issue (not that I can remember).

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Keokuk 100% in, RP behind Santorum 15 votes.

----------


## Aratus

is keokuk the LAST county?

----------


## NoPants

> People vote.  Not enough people who like Ron Paul voted.  Ron Paul
> 
> By the way, for those of you who are looking for "fraud"
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...a-caucus-jan-3 - palo alto - fox


Interesting... Faux's numbers round Ron Paul to 22%

----------


## UNC08

In the words of Letterman:  "Is this anything?"

http://www.businessinsider.com/ron-p...paign=politics

----------


## jordie

1 county left and it's a strong Romney county. Santorum only has a lead now by 4 votes, so I'm calling it for Romney.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> is keokuk the LAST county?


No, that would be Clinton, we are ~60 behind Mittens.  One precinct left to count.

----------


## NoPants

That was weird. The total vote count just dropped from 122,001 to 121,964. I'm not claiming any shenanigans it was just weird. 

http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P12/IA-R

----------


## jcarcinogen

Ridiculous it takes this long in a small state.

----------


## jordie

> No, that would be Clinton, we are ~60 behind Mittens.  One precinct left to count.


Uh no we're not. Santorum is ~60 behind Romney. We're in a clear 3rd place in that county.

----------


## UNC08

That happened earlier. During Santeria's speech they had 99 pct reporting with him ahead by five, then they went back to 98 for 10 minutes. 

Seriously though, what's the deal with this?  http://www.businessinsider.com/ron-p...paign=politics

----------


## AmericasLastHope

According to this we lost Story county: http://iowacaucus.com/results/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Uh no we're not. Santorum is ~60 behind Romney. We're in a clear 3rd place in that county.


Yeah sorry

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> According to this we lost Story county: http://iowacaucus.com/results/


Um.  What the hell?  It was 100% and for Paul before...

----------


## UNC08

http://www.businessinsider.com/ron-p...paign=politics

Please address the legitimacy of that.

----------


## Deborah K

> People vote.  Not enough people who like Ron Paul voted.  Ron Paul got 26K votes.  There are 3 Million people in Iowa.  We got the votes of 1% of the people.  If we got the votes of 2% of the people, we would have won.  There are more Iowa Hawkeyes than votes we got.  There are more Iowa State Cyclones than votes we got.
> 
> By the way, for those of you who are looking for "fraud"
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...a-caucus-jan-3 - palo alto - fox
> 
> Why do we now have 53 votes in Palo Alto, when we had 72?



This is fishy.  I hope the campaign knows about it.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> This is fishy.  I hope the campaign knows about it.


Probably do.  Won't change the outcome, and complaining about it can only hurt.  Story County is fishy too.

----------


## sailingaway

> Um.  What the hell?  It was 100% and for Paul before...


Yeah, it was. Then it flipped. I'm assuming a recount occurred. I hope we have people there.

----------


## jordie

> Um.  What the hell?  It was 100% and for Paul before...


yeah, what the?! They "found" some votes for Romney? Pffft!!

----------


## AmericasLastHope

> Um.  What the hell?  It was 100% and for Paul before...


Yeah Politico is still showing we won, but only 99% reporting: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...a-caucus-jan-3

----------


## Ranger29860

> Probably do.  Won't change the outcome, and complaining about it can only hurt.


I'm still wondering why Rand was SO pissed earlier.

----------


## LibertAtOnce

> What if Romney and Santorum tie?


call me a conspiracy theorist but i think this is going to be the case

why else would they take around 6 hours to count these votes, seems a liitle too fishy for me.

----------


## UNC08

Ron Paul may have officially come in third in tonight's Iowa caucuses, but if his organizational strategy went off as planned, it is possible that the Texas Congressman is actually the real winner of the state's Republican nominating contest.

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/ron-p...#ixzz1iTC8XeXT

----------


## GunnyFreedom

2 votes between santo and mitt

----------


## Deborah K

> Probably do.  Won't change the outcome, and complaining about it can only hurt.  Story County is fishy too.


Complaining about it will hurt????  How?  If there's evidence that the count changed, how is that going to hurt?  We're supposed to just shut up and take it?  Since when?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Ron Paul may have officially come in third in tonight's Iowa caucuses, but if his organizational strategy went off as planned, it is possible that the Texas Congressman is actually the real winner of the state's Republican nominating contest.
> 
> Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/ron-p...#ixzz1iTC8XeXT


Yes, it's true.  We can't know until the State Convention tho.  No idea when that is.

----------


## pacu44

> That happened earlier. During Santeria's speech they had 99 pct reporting with him ahead by five, then they went back to 98 for 10 minutes. 
> 
> Seriously though, what's the deal with this?  http://www.businessinsider.com/ron-p...paign=politics


COUNCIL BLUFFS, IOWA -- "I think Ron Paul just won Iowa," declared Mark Hansen, Ron Paul's Pottawattamie County coordinator.

http://campaign2012.washingtonexamin...in-iowa/289986

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Complaining about it will hurt????  How?  If there's evidence that the count changed, how is that going to hurt?  We're supposed to just shut up and take it?  Since when?


OK you go on CNN talking about vote fraud and watch Paul drop in the polls.

Only gripe about vote fraud if it can change the outcome.

----------


## Razmear

Keokuk just went to 100% but Kossuth and Lee just dropped back to 96%????

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...ults-by-county

Van Buren dropped to 88%

----------


## Deborah K

If Romney and Santorum are tied, then Ron came in second.

----------


## Deborah K

> OK you go on CNN talking about vote fraud and watch Paul drop in the polls.
> 
> Only gripe about vote fraud if it can change the outcome.


Read what I wrote.  If there is evidence of a count change, what is wrong with addressing it?

----------


## Razmear

WTF??? Story just flipped back to Romney!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Read what I wrote.  If there is evidence of a count change, what is the wrong with addressing it?


You read what I wrote.  Only make a case for vote fraud if it has the chance of changing the outcome.  

Let's say there was fraud, you make the case and win.  But the outcome doesn't change.  You still lose in the court of public opinion.

If you make the case for vote fraud, you had better have found enough votes to change the outcome.  Then you win in the court of public opinion.

Also, this is just a straw poll, and the ONLY thing that comes out of the Iowa caucus is public opinion.  It stands to reason therefore that you do whatever needs to be done to maximize public opinion.  Even if that means biting your tongue about irregularities in 4 counties that even best-case scenario does not change positions 1 2 or 3.

We have to be smart.  We are in this to win.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Sounds like Romney won by 14 votes.

----------


## Razmear

Gunny, I get what your saying, but the bastards are erasing all the pretty blue from the map and it's pissing me off.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Gunny, I get what your saying, but the bastards are erasing all the pretty blue from the map and it's pissing me off.


I couldn't possibly agree more.  Discretion is the better part of valor.

----------


## Razmear

Tamma and Van Buren counties are now less than 100% again.

----------


## pacu44

delegates, if we truly want to get to a brokered convention, then we did all we could, move on to NH...

I want to enjoy the vetting of frothy....

----------


## WD-NY

> 2 votes between santo and mitt


Do you think that this photo finish between Romney & Santorum is good/bad/neither for us compared to an outright win by one or the other? (update: looks like Romney won - ugh).

It seems like the closeness of the votes is sucking up A LOT of the oxygen/coverage/attention... 

I wasn't expecting them to cover Paul's 3rd all that much, but the closeness of the vote certainly gives them an 'interesting' story to run with.

----------


## pauliticalfan

There's two debates this week, guys. Ron can tear into these other candidates BIG TIME.

----------


## misterx

> Sounds like Romney won by 14 votes.


Anybody else find it strange the way Rove said that. The Iowa GOP has "agreed" Romney will win by 14 when all the votes are counted.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> There's two debates this week, guys. Ron can tear into these other candidates BIG TIME.


And this is a BIG deal.  you can't give the #3 finish tied for 1st in delegates 90 seconds in a debate.

----------


## phill4paul

> I couldn't possibly agree more.  Discretion is the better part of valor.


  Discretion is an important part of victory. Gunny speaks truth. I'm mad as hell. We are too big for them to totally count us out. Let the Santorum surge make him the anti-Romney. It won't last long. WE'LL make sure of it.

----------


## Deborah K

> You read what I wrote.  Only make a case for vote fraud if it has the chance of changing the outcome.  
> 
> *Let's say there was fraud, you make the case and win.  But the outcome doesn't change.  You still lose in the court of public opinion.*Also, this is just a straw poll, and the ONLY thing that comes out of the Iowa caucus is public opinion.  It stands to reason therefore that you do whatever needs to be done to maximize public opinion.  Even if that means biting your tongue about irregularities in 4 counties that even best-case scenario does not change positions 1 2 or 3.
> 
> We have to be smart.  We are in this to win.



How do you lose in the court of public opinion if you win in a case of fraud?  Exposing fraud doesn't make you a whiner.  We'll have to agree to disagree on this one Glen.

----------


## JK/SEA

Romney won the State, Sanitarium got 2nd. Final.

----------


## parocks

> People vote.  Not enough people who like Ron Paul voted.  Ron Paul got 26K votes.  There are 3 Million people in Iowa.  We got the votes of 1% of the people.  If we got the votes of 2% of the people, we would have won.  There are more Iowa Hawkeyes than votes we got.  There are more Iowa State Cyclones than votes we got.
> 
> By the way, for those of you who are looking for "fraud"
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...a-caucus-jan-3 - palo alto - fox
> 
> Why do we now have 53 votes in Palo Alto, when we had 72?


They took Story away from us, too.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> How do you lose in the court of public opinion if you win in a case of fraud?  Exposing fraud doesn't make you a whiner.  We'll have to agree to disagree on this one Glen.


Sure, with people like us.  All the people like us already support Paul.  Troglodytes only care about vote fraud if it changes the outcome.

----------


## coffeewithgames

> And this is a BIG deal.  you can't give the #3 finish tied for 1st in delegates 90 seconds in a debate.


Watch.

----------


## moostraks

> And this is a BIG deal.  you can't give the #3 finish tied for 1st in delegates 90 seconds in a debate.


betcha they can...

----------


## Razmear

Does anyone have the original total for Story County so I don't have to hunt back in the thread? 
Currently shows: Romney 1098 Paul 1088. We were winning.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Watch.


I've been at this a little while now.  They can only carry the debate blackout so far without justification.  Oh we'll definitely get less time than we rate, but we'll still probably get 3rd in time.  Even if we only get 4th or 5th in time, it'll be WAY better than 7th.  And that will make an enormous difference.

----------


## Deborah K

We've become so jaded.  It's sad really.

----------


## Razmear

CNN is very intersting right now

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> CNN is very intersting right now


Do tell for those of us without cable.  Don't have to write a novel, just a soundbyte will do

----------


## Razmear

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...ults-by-county
Now Clayton has dropped to 79% reporting. Another one that Paul had won.

----------


## moostraks

> I've been at this a little while now.  They can only carry the debate blackout so far without justification.  Oh we'll definitely get less time than we rate, but we'll still probably get 3rd in time.  Even if we only get 4th or 5th in time, it'll be WAY better than 7th.  And that will make an enormous difference.


not if the time is spent with how often do you beat your wife questions...

----------


## Razmear

The precint chair from Clinton is talking to CNN, said she submitted the votes at 7:30pm, talking about the missing votes from the precint. She's baffled why the state isn't reporting their county, had her on for about 15 minutes, and she had the tally in her notebook somewhere.

----------


## RDM

CNN is behind. Fox confirmed already Romney won by 14 votes total.

----------


## pacu44

He is back.... 999

http://www.businessinsider.com/iowa-...rsement-2012-1

----------


## Razmear

Do they have absentee or provisional ballots for the caucus? Trying to understand why the numbers are changing after the precincts went to 100%? 
To me it looks like they are trying to fudge it just enough to make it a Romney win.

----------


## kill the banks

> He is back.... 999
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/iowa-...rsement-2012-1


good grief

----------


## cachemaster

> Do they have absentee or provisional ballots for the caucus? Trying to understand why the numbers are changing after the precincts went to 100%? 
> To me it looks like they are trying to fudge it just enough to make it a Romney win.


I was thinking the same thing... We won story county with 100% of the votes in and now it has romney as winner. WTH!?!?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

something is fishy.....

While I dont think Ron Paul would get out of 3rd place it seems a that numbers are being tweaked to give Romney a win which will catapult him to the nomination.

----------


## pacu44

> something is fishy.....
> 
> While I dont think Ron Paul would get out of 3rd place it seems a that numbers are being tweaked to give Romney a win which will catapult him to the nomination.


http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P12/IA-R

Bachman just lost her delegate and it went to Gingrich....

----------


## jordie

> Do tell for those of us without cable.  Don't have to write a novel, just a soundbyte will do


Watch it here http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Good, I hope Santorum makes the worlds biggest stink about voter fraud, and loses.

----------


## Deborah K

This is just insane.  I don't ever remember this happening.

----------


## kill the banks

is there an automatic recount this close?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

100% official results from Iowa GOP:

30,015 Romney 
30,007 Santorum 
? Paul 

Did not announce Paul's numbers
Certified results to come in 2 weeks

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LOL apparently 4 precincts still out

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Lol voting. When Stalin's right, boy is he right.

----------


## Razmear

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...a-caucus-jan-3
WATCH NOW

----------


## AngryCanadian

> 100% official results from Iowa GOP:
> 
> 30,015 Romney 
> 30,007 Santorum 
> ? Paul 
> 
> Did not announce Paul's numbers
> Certified results to come in 2 weeks


Sounds rigged to me.

----------


## Razmear

something about a discrepency in the number of precincts reporting from what the GOP chairman said vs the actual number. reporter is waiting for an answer.
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...a-caucus-jan-3

----------


## pacu44

Huntsman in almost every debate 1%
Buddy Roemer in no debate 1%

who is unelectable?

BuddyRoemer: Worse than coming in last in Iowa w/ no debates & no PAC $$? Getting 1% after 16 nationally televised debates & a Super PAC. #justsayin

11 minutes ago · reply · permalink

----------


## SenseForMiles

I guess they were trying to decide what would put Ron Paul in the worst possible position and decided ultimately to give the edge to Romney. Yea, I am jaded and disgusted with this whole process. Was there a Paul representative watching over the votes STILL supposedly being counted at 130am????

----------


## pacu44

hopefully they were getting delegatized.....................................

----------


## pacu44

here it has a 4 vote difference for the top two


http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P12/IA-R

Candidate Popular
Vote Delegate Votes 
Soft
Pledged Soft
Unpledged Soft
Total Hard Total 
Santorum, Richard J. "Rick" 29,968  24.54%   6  21.43% 6  21.43%   
Romney, Willard "Mitt" 29,964  24.54%   6  21.43% 6  21.43%   
Paul, Ronald E. "Ron" 26,186  21.45%   6  21.43% 6  21.43%   
Gingrich, Newton Leroy "Newt" 16,241  13.30%   4  14.29% 4  14.29%   
Perry, James Richard "Rick" 12,592  10.31%   3  10.71% 3  10.71%   
Bachmann, Michele M. 6,070   4.97%         
Huntsman, Jon M., Jr. 744   0.61%         
No Preference 135   0.11%         
Others 117   0.10%         
Cain, Herman 58   0.05%         
Roemer, Charles E. "Buddy", III 31   0.03%         
Uncommitted         28 100.00% 
(available)   0 3  10.71% 3  10.71%   
Total 122,106 100.00% 0 28 100.00% 28 100.00% 28 100.00% 

Candidate Popular
Vote Delegate Votes 
Soft
Pledged Soft
Unpledged Soft
Total Hard Total 
Santorum, Richard J. "Rick" 29,968  24.54%   6  21.43% 6  21.43%   
Romney, Willard "Mitt" 29,964  24.54%   6  21.43% 6  21.43%   
Paul, Ronald E. "Ron" 26,186  21.45%   6  21.43% 6  21.43%   
Gingrich, Newton Leroy "Newt" 16,241  13.30%   4  14.29% 4  14.29%   
Perry, James Richard "Rick" 12,592  10.31%   3  10.71% 3  10.71%   
Bachmann, Michele M. 6,070   4.97%         
Huntsman, Jon M., Jr. 744   0.61%         
No Preference 135   0.11%         
Others 117   0.10%         
Cain, Herman 58   0.05%         
Roemer, Charles E. "Buddy", III 31   0.03%         
Uncommitted         28 100.00% 
(available)   0 3  10.71% 3  10.71%   
Total 122,106 100.00% 0 28 100.00% 28 100.00% 28 100.00%

----------


## Deborah K

Good grief, people went to bed thinking Santorum won and they'll wake to a Romney win.  WTH?

----------


## Deborah K

I would be  very interested in some exit polls.  Where are they?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Good grief, people went to bed thinking Santorum won and they'll wake to a Romney win.  WTH?


LOL - anything that makes them question the propaganda corps I'll take.

----------


## Aratus

> Good grief, people went to bed thinking Santorum won and they'll wake to a Romney win.  WTH?


some pennsylvania santorum people are in for more of a shock than are folks in utah or california?

----------


## Razmear

Officially now 17 counties each for Mitt and Ron, They took that victory away with the 'bonus' votes after the 100% were recorded.

----------


## UNC08

> I would be  very interested in some exit polls.  Where are they?


http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...entrance-polls

Don't think there was exit polling this year.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I feel like I'm missing so much without new posts..

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Officially now 17 counties each for Mitt and Ron, They took that victory away with the 'bonus' votes after the 100% were recorded.


Ron still ahead on counties, we got 17.5 - Louisa County we tied Santorum for 1st

----------


## ord33

What is going on with the precincts? They are still showing incomplete: http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/pri.../ia?hpt=hp_pc1

For example, look at Clayton County - they are saying it is 79% finished. Ron Paul winning that County with 33% vs. 20 for Santorum and 19% for Romney. Is this just a case where CNN hasn't updated their data? There are several other counties that aren't complete as well - such as Kossuth, Lee, Tama, Van Buren, and Appanoose?

It wouldn't make a difference in Paul's placement, but it could for Romney/Santorum. It doesn't appear it would make a delegate difference either.

But geez. What a mess this was!

Something else interesting that would have looked a LOT better. Total votes = 122,255. Based on the totals for the candidates they are saying. It would only take 65 less votes for Romney to put him at 24.49% and the rounding would be down to 24%. Similar with Santorum. If Paul would have had about 70 more votes it would have been rounded up to 22%. It looks a lot better to the public in general and in the media when they see 22 vs. 24 rather than 21 vs. 25.

----------


## AGRP

Am I the only one whos perplexed with how a virtual nobody with no campaign can tie for first when his message is virtually the same as everyone else?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Am I the only one whos perplexed with how a virtual nobody with no campaign can tie for first when his message is virtually the same as everyone else?


No.

Well, maybe. 

I'm bemused, but not perplexed.  We saw the manufacturing process in action.

----------


## Aratus

sad to say, obviously wily ole newt is brainier.

the mckinley gladhand when done firmly for

a full year whereby you shake 5000 hands

each day could result in a surge like this...

----------


## New York For Paul

Losing to a nobody Santorum, after Ron Paul spent four years preparing for Iowa is a downer. Caucuses were taylor made for a Ron Paul candidacy. Iowa was a place to make a stand. Large primary states will be much harder. Oh what might have been.

----------


## mmadness

> Losing to a nobody Santorum, after Ron Paul spent four years preparing for Iowa is a downer. Caucuses were taylor made for a Ron Paul candidacy. Iowa was a place to make a stand. Large primary states will be much harder. Oh what might have been.


You giving up? Remember only two campaigns have the funding to go the distance. There will be an anti-Romney candidate.

----------


## New York For Paul

Not giving up, but we need to win somewhere if you expect to win.

----------


## mmadness

> Not giving up, but we need to win somewhere if you expect to win.


I strongly suspect we are winning the delegates at the precinct level, which will lead to winning the delegates at the state level. That is what counts, not some meaningless unbinding straw/popular vote.

----------


## libertygrl

I was too nervous to watch last night.  So I went to sleep and just woke up.  Immediately turned to CNN and saw the news.   Really disappointing.  Is it me, but do all thecable pundits actually look happy reporting of a Romney win???   They all had smiles on their faces.  Hate the facist media!

----------


## jersdream

> I strongly suspect we are winning the delegates at the precinct level, which will lead to winning the delegates at the state level. That is what counts, not some meaningless unbinding straw/popular vote.


This is exactly what was said in 2008, and what did we end up with 7 delegates all together?

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

So does Santorum have the big Mo' right now or what?

I believe that when Bach and Perry bails, their voters vill look at Santorum and in the end will we have a long lasting ''top tier'' With Romney, Anti-Romney Santorum, and The funny little grandpa Ron Paul.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> I was too nervous to watch last night.  So I went to sleep and just woke up.  Immediately turned to CNN and saw the news.   Really disappointing.  Is it me, but do all thecable pundits actually look happy reporting of a Romney win???   They all had smiles on their faces.  Hate the facist media!


CNN really want an Romney Vs Obama, dont forget CNN is Carrying the waters for the clintions and Obamas.

----------


## Liberty Shark

Well if you want to put things in a positive perspective, at least Santorum is likely to be the one getting "vetted" by the media and other candidates.

The media will probably ignore Dr. Paul for a while, but maybe that is better than the non-stop smear attacks of the last 2 weeks? I'm not really sure at this point?

It almost sounded like possibly Perry was going to maybe end his campaign? Or "reassess" his candidacy? He had raised a lot of money I thought. Although I worry that now the big donors may move to another non-Romney person.

----------


## mmadness

> This is exactly what was said in 2008, and what did we end up with 7 delegates all together?


Yeah, and how did McCain finish in 2008? And how did we do in Iowa back then vs. now?

We had delegates at the Nevada and Louisiana conventions but by then we had a presumptive nominee and were railroaded. We have more numbers this time and we are prepared.

*No debbie downers in RPF!*

----------


## jbuttell

Santorum is nothing more than an oilslick that Romney just spewed out the back of his car. They're using Santorum just to buffer Romney's lead. Santorum is truly unelectable, just like Huckabee was. It's as clear as day to me now, just like it was back in 2008.

Ron Paul needs to go for the jugular and NAIL Romney to the wall and call him out for the statist, elitist that he is. Ron can do it, but he needs to adjust his delivery - and soon. No more "Oh mitts more diplomatic than the others" NO MORE. NO MORE.

CALL HIM OUT, NO MORE PRAISE, EVER.

----------


## Liberty Shark

The problem with focusing on Romney is that he is only getting about 25% in many states. I'm not so sure if the best strategy is to go after Romney. I think the dynamics of the race, at least currently, are that the candidates are trying to establish themselves as the alternative to Romney. Romney is kind of stuck in the quicksand with his 25%, so he isn't really a strong frontrunner. Roughly 75% of the GOP doesn't seem to nominate Romney.
I think best strategy is to go after Santorum and Gingrich. Sure, I wouldn't go out of my way to compliment Romney, but I just don't see the point in going after Romney, who doesn't really have supporters who are likely to go for Dr. Paul anyways. Maybe I'm wrong?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Help Ron Paul!

AWESOME video...Top Comment is a rant against Zionists 

Please help:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...v=cr2KV50BKQQ#!

----------


## ItsTime

http://www.businessinsider.com/ron-p...trategy-201201

----------


## Amognis

I'm really pissed off and disappointed at these results.. We really needed first place or at the very least a bunched up 3 man tie even if we were third. But instead we got 21%, pretty much exactly what we were polling at! We got no damn higher than we polled unlike Santorum who blew it out of the water from where he was in the polls. Iowa really let us down, the students really let us down and didn't turn out like they should have, Democrats didn't cross over etc.. I'm so angry that I've spent this much energy into this primary and then Iowa drops the ball for us like this.. I'm usually just a lurker on here and the daily paul but needed to vent my frustrations.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I hear you, but we are truly in a great position to keep gaining ground thanks to the Iowa people.

----------


## Amognis

I'll still be supporting Paul for the long haul of course as I did in 2008. Atleast it was Santorum and not Gingrich.. It still will probably come down to Romney vs Paul.. Santorum has no money or organization anywhere to speak of.

----------


## randomname

Rand looked extremely pissed off during Ron's post caucus speech, any guesses as to why?

----------


## moostraks

> Rand looked extremely pissed off during Ron's post caucus speech, any guesses as to why?


I thought so as well...

----------


## A. Havnes

> I'm really pissed off and disappointed at these results.. We really needed first place or at the very least a bunched up 3 man tie even if we were third. But instead we got 21%, pretty much exactly what we were polling at! We got no damn higher than we polled *unlike Santorum who blew it out of the water from where he was in the polls.* Iowa really let us down, the students really let us down and didn't turn out like they should have, Democrats didn't cross over etc.. I'm so angry that I've spent this much energy into this primary and then Iowa drops the ball for us like this.. I'm usually just a lurker on here and the daily paul but needed to vent my frustrations.


Voter fraud, or very, very good media manipulation?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

how are they declaring a winner with 8 votes between 1st and 2nd and not EVERY vote counted? it still shows 99.5%

----------


## Matthew5

It's a caucus system people, vote totals don't really matter. What we have is a three way tie for first at 7 delegates a piece. We should be celebrating! We won Iowa*!




*just have to share that trophy

----------


## 69360

> Rand looked extremely pissed off during Ron's post caucus speech, any guesses as to why?


His dad just lost. I wouldn't be happy either.

----------


## pinkmandy

> His dad just lost. I wouldn't be happy either.


Neither would I. I think what bothers me (and always has) is that losing in a fair contest is one thing, something more acceptable, but losing because handful of people pushed agendas into people's minds while calling it "news" is another thing entirely. As long as the media has any credibility in this country we'll have groups of people being swayed by their dishonest reporting. One thing I've learned is that they will stoop as low as they feel they need to go. Put nothing past them. And the media is just a big mouthpiece for the establishment- the talking heads being the messengers. Those who sign their paychecks should be publicly scrutinized.

----------


## sluggo

> Rand looked extremely pissed off during Ron's post caucus speech, any guesses as to why?


Yeah, I'm wondering about that, too.

That wasn't a look of disappointment, that was the kind of look someone gets when some dirty $#@! went down.

----------


## 69360

> Yeah, I'm wondering about that, too.
> 
> That wasn't a look of disappointment, that was the kind of look someone gets when some dirty $#@! went down.


Bad stuff did go down. But no tin foil hat stuff. MSM smeared Ron and fluffed frothy. At the same time party bosses and pastors herded the sheeple to frothy. That's all there was too it. It's maddening to watch it happen as you saw on Rand's face. His dad has worked his whole life for this and to see it stomped on like this.

----------

